# The Neutral Zone Grand Rapids (Edition 3)



## John Warner

Edition 3 here we go!!

Here's a link to the old (and closed) thread.....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=89904&page=1&pp=20

Be sure to read the last few posts to be sure you haven't missed anything!


----------



## S.Stew

Duh-Duh, John will be shooting my car.


----------



## John Warner

Most likely?????........ Hummmmm


----------



## S.Stew

John Warner said:


> Most likely?????


You know it!


----------



## John Warner

Frame gets pulled tomorrow


----------



## S.Stew

John Warner said:


> Frame gets pulled tomorrow


It had better! Im just running outa free time this week. Ill probly head over whever I wake up...Ill give you a call.


----------



## John Warner

Yep, he sure is!


----------



## John Warner

S.Stew said:


> It had better! Im just running outa free time this week. Ill probly head over whever I wake up...Ill give you a call.


Kewl, call me before you leave.


----------



## S.Stew

stampede said:


> You gonna keep it the original color? 'Cause it looks SWEET with those wheels.


Heck yeah! Rally Blue Pearl! You cant beat a name like that.


----------



## WarpWind

S.Stew said:


> Heck yeah! Rally Blue Pearl! You cant beat a name like that.


I'm kinda partial to my Silverthorne. By the way, the Borla catback system sounds nice under the RS.

Bill.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! I don't know if I'm gonna make it racing sunday. I've got all the stuff to fix my car (finally) and I'm gonna start that saturday. If all goes well (yeah, right) I should have my catalytic converter, egr valve, O2 sensor, aspirator tube mess, e-brake, and all the little stuff fixed by saturday night. Then it's just floorboards and the ground effects. I'm gonna wait on the paint until I do the "conversion". 

But anyway, as for racing... Does anybody know if the K-Zoo track will still let me run my brushless (5800)? Last time they put me in with the 19T (and melted a diff).
 :devil:


----------



## Cooter

Fuel 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Here is some fuel price info for you guys if ya need some fuel this summer!!!! 

Hobby World is going to be selling O'Donnell Fuel for-- 

20% Gallon for $26.50,,, 4 Gallon case for $95.00 

30% Gallon for $28.50,,, 4 gallon case for $103.00 

No other discounts apply !!!! 

Price does not include tax... 

Cases may need to be ordered unless we have them in stock... 

We have some 30% in stock and more 30% and 20% on the way it should be in on Friday (3/10/06)


----------



## S.Stew

WarpWind said:


> I'm kinda partial to my Silverthorne. By the way, the Borla catback system sounds nice under the RS.
> 
> Bill.


Blue, Silver and Black are my favorites on the GC body style. And thanx for the tip on the exhaust! Ive researched it, listened to sound clips but exhaust is a while away at this point.


----------



## John Warner

He only can wish at this point!!


----------



## mredzadventure

Hey John How is the drummer boy doing. Is he drivingyou nuts with that double pedal THUMPITY THUMPTY THUMP :freak:


----------



## John Warner

mredzadventure said:


> Hey John How is the drummer boy doing. Is he drivingyou nuts with that double pedal THUMPITY THUMPTY THUMP :freak:


Yeah, he's driving me nuts, but hey.... I'm pretty well broken in (or should I say broken down) after raising AJ!!


----------



## John Warner

Sure has been quiet around here the past few days. I know the weather is getting a little nicer, but it's NOT time to start mowing yards yet! Where's everybody hiding??


----------



## mredzadventure

A little early spring fever everybody is geasing up the lawn mower for april


----------



## John Warner

It's supposed to be like 60 degrees both Saturday AND Sunday this weekend.
Guess it's almost time to start raking and......!!


----------



## mredzadventure

and..... spring cleaning,shovel all the crap I accumulated over the winter. and Oh ya ! get the cars ready 4 spring.  Hey if you want to see some REAL Butt kicking blues tonite come see Pax Play at Old Town Tavern. :dude: He is outa site.


----------



## John Warner

Old Town Tavern.... Also known as O.T.T.? As in "One Tooth Tavern"!! LoL!!!


----------



## mredzadventure

John Warner said:


> Old Town Tavern.... Also known as O.T.T.? As in "One Tooth Tavern"!! LoL!!!


 I just got back And yea 1 tooth is right but the music was great . And i got to sit in for a few :thumbsup:http://www.paxtonnorris.com/
Check ouy Pax's web site Great Picker my buddy Will was there and brought a very Good Sax player with him


----------



## John Warner

Guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow. I went there and got this.....

We are currently performing routine maintenance on our servers.
We expect service to return no later than 9:00 a.m. on Sunday, March 12 (Eastern Standard Time). 
We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and hope you'll visit us again after 9:00 a.m.


----------



## John Warner

I wonder what's happened to Knapster?
I haven't seen him post anything in quite awhile now!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I wonder what's happened to Knapster?
> I haven't seen him post anything in quite awhile now!!


Well, between work, play and sleep I have'nt been around the boards much.;;;


----------



## Blueskid

Getting pretty Quiet in here....


----------



## Max

Hey Mike,
Is Roy selling his T4?
and if so how much.

Thanks
Max K


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> Getting pretty Quiet in here....


Yeah, I agree. Kinda strange. But..... oh well!!


----------



## WarpWind

It's that time of year. Indoor is winding down and most are gearing up for outdoors. Can't wait to get some dirt under my fingernails and a little sunburn!


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> It's that time of year. Indoor is winding down and most are gearing up for outdoors. Can't wait to get some dirt under my fingernails and a little sunburn!


I seem to recall you getting a severe sunburn on the top of your head one season..... OUCH!!!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> I seem to recall you getting a severe sunburn on the top of your head one season..... OUCH!!!


Yeah, my head still hurts from that... :freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John,
Are you going to throw your car on the carpet one last time before carpet season is over?


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> John,
> Are you going to throw your car on the carpet one last time before carpet season is over?


Now that is something I'd have to see! Might even pay to see it, too. Now that I think about it, it'd be down right scary. John and Woelper running the same car!


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Now that is something I'd have to see! Might even pay to see it, too. Now that I think about it, it'd be down right scary. John and Woelper running the same car!


Hmmm,
This could only mean one of two things.
a. John sold his car to dave, or
b. John and Dave are seeing way to much of each other, eew.

Lets see,
B, thats my final answer.


----------



## John Warner

Nope, John & Dave have a car made by the same company. (as in HPI Pro4)
Now, I'm pretty sure MY car is much faster than Dave's car. :dude: However, I'm also quite sure Dave can outdrive me just about any day of the week. (after all, I'll turn 55 this year) Soooo.... if we can convince Dave to run four cell 27 turn, and I run six cell 19 turn, I might stand a chance!! :thumbsup: 

And to answer your question Fred......
Yes, I'd like to run at least one more time this season. Question is where???
.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Nope, John & Dave have a car made by the same company. (as in HPI Pro4)
> Now, I'm pretty sure MY car is much faster than Dave's car. :dude: However, I'm also quite sure Dave can outdrive me just about any day of the week. (after all, I'll turn 55 this year) Soooo.... if we can convince Dave to run four cell 27 turn, and I run six cell 19 turn, I might stand a chance!! :thumbsup:


That seems like a reasonable request to me and I love the handy cap you get. I'm with Bill on this one. I might even pay to see it.



John Warner said:


> And to answer your question Fred......
> Yes, I'd like to run at least one more time this season. Question is where???


I found this on the edition 2 thread.


John Warner said:


> Erv....
> 
> Actually I haven't raced anywhere since November last year when I went to Cleveland.
> I do however plan on making a trip over to Josh's new place sometime here in the near future!!


----------



## Blueskid

Seems as tho Fred's got you there Johnny boy.. I'd also like to make it over there again, that track was a blast..


----------



## Blueskid

WarpWind said:


> It's that time of year. Indoor is winding down and most are gearing up for outdoors. Can't wait to get some dirt under my fingernails and a little sunburn!



Speaking of dirt.. Anyone from the GR area plan on doing any of the MARS series this year?


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> Hey Mike,
> Is Roy selling his T4?
> and if so how much.
> 
> Thanks
> Max K



Yeah Roy is selling his T4, as far as how much I'm really not sure.. I do have his phone number, if you want I could give him a ring and see how much... I thought you was gona get a brand new one so you could build it? 

Get one AIM and add me to your list, and we'll talk about it more ! AIM=Blueskid14


----------



## WarpWind

Blueskid said:


> Speaking of dirt.. Anyone from the GR area plan on doing any of the MARS series this year?


Dave and I are planning on running it this year. Not sure what class I'm going to run. I might just stick with mod buggy, but I might throw mod truck in too.

I guess I've got until May to decide.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> That seems like a reasonable request to me and I love the handy cap you get. I'm with Bill on this one. I might even pay to see it.
> 
> 
> I found this on the edition 2 thread.


Hummmm....... Any chance Mr. Woellper would be showing up as well??? I'd like that!!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Hummmm....... Any chance Mr. Woellper would be showing up as well??? I'd like that!!


I don't think he'll be making an appearance at Halo anytime soon. He kinda ripped up his car last weekend and is now a little dependent on Roy to get to the track.

Lowered car + downed tree in road = oil and transmission fluid missing  .


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> I don't think he'll be making an appearance at Halo anytime soon. He kinda ripped up his car last weekend and is now a little dependent on Roy to get to the track.
> 
> Lowered car + downed tree in road = oil and transmission fluid missing  .


Yikes! Doesn't sound like a good thing.


----------



## mredzadventure

Hey Johnny Now I know this is an on road thread but the buggy I got from ya going tonight and she runs like a raped ape!!! Man she is quick. let me know how the drummer boy is doing. Now all i need is a place to race..


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Just curious is anybody interested in 4 packs of IB 3800 with numbers from 1.211 to 1.215, I've ran these cells five weeks and have been charged at 5 amps and discharged with the NOvak tray before each heat. 

L8TR

Peter G


----------



## John Warner

Yo, Mr. Gamaggio.......

How much??

Billy D. ....... Sent you a PM!


----------



## John Warner

H e l l o............ Anybody home?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Nope... nobody home. Any word on what I asked ya today Johnny Boy?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> H e l l o............ Anybody home?


Hello..........Are you one of those RC racer guy's?
Can I drive it?
How fast will that thing go?
How much does that cost?
Can I dirve your RC car, can I huh?


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Nope... nobody home. Any word on what I asked ya today Johnny Boy?


Not as of yet. It's a Nextel thing I guess!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Hello..........Are you one of those RC racer guy's?
> Can I drive it?
> How fast will that thing go?
> How much does that cost?
> Can I dirve your RC car, can I huh?


Sure mister, you can take it for a drive. But.... I'd much rather drive your grade A, state of the art, top of the line, latest greatest creation available to mankind!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Sure mister, you can take it for a drive. But.... I'd much rather drive your grade A, state of the art, top of the line, latest greatest creation available to mankind!!!


OK RC guy but my little match box car is'nt remote control.
How fast will your rc car go?
How much does that cost?


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, but I've seen you pushing it around before, and you can get it going pretty fast!
My rc can can do over 50mph and it cost me almost 100.00!!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

I just a new tycho RC whatchamacallit and it's totally rad! Can I race it with you guys! I'm hoping to be sponsored by them by the indoor champs this year. Awesome!


----------



## John Warner

WoW.... I'm really jealous! I wish I had one of those, I've seen
them on tv a couple of times. Mr. Bill will be totally impressed!


----------



## John Warner

I also just picked up some of the new "double articulating power modules with the built in cooling fans and power reserve capacitors" for my new Killer Kraco Kar!


----------



## John Warner

Did I mention that their also self recharging? Yeah baby!!


----------



## Blueskid

lol.. you guys need a life :tongue:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I got one... I just don't remember where I put it!


----------



## John Warner

I reckon I musta done and went and scared em with the Kraco!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I also just picked up some of the new "double articulating power modules with the built in cooling fans and power reserve capacitors" for my new Killer Kraco Kar!


Yeah Mr. RC Guy, I was Kind of awe struck.
You have such high tech stuff for your rc car.
You must be one of those Professional RC Guys right?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

He gets all the new high tech spiffy stuff, but when does he race? Wait... sounds like me!

And I know this is an R/C thread, but does anybody know anyone looking for a van? Selling a 90 Dodge Caravan (runs & drives but burns oil [rings & valve guides]). Also selling a 2.8L V6 out of an 89 Grand Prix (started taking it apart but didn't get too far!). I want to check the "local crowd" first. Send me an e-mail, but I won't be able to get back to ya till next week... VACATION!!!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Yeah Mr. RC Guy, I was Kind of awe struck.
> You have such high tech stuff for your rc car.
> You must be one of those Professional RC Guys right?


Oh yeah, I'm a pro all right, but the profession seems more suited to have something to do with the initials BS!


----------



## Blueskid

Hey everyone get a load outa the first round of the Radio Control Car Action virtual grand prix ! I did much better than I thought I was going to... Max K did a real nice job too! :-D

http://www.virtualrc.com/events/eventdetail.aspx?eid=207


----------



## John Warner

Wow, that's awesome......... congratulations!


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Wow, that's awesome......... congratulations!



thanks John... I'm already practicing for round 2!


----------



## WarpWind

I'm just wondering if anyone here has heard anything about Lansing's or others plans for onroad racing this summer. Just in case Rider's isn't allowed to hold races this summer I still want to be able to race somewhere. Pretty much the only thing holding me back from ordering a new ride at the moment.


----------



## John Warner

I guess it may be a silly question but..... if Rider's isn't allowed to have races there
doesn't Tony and his son have a backup plan to hold races someplace else?
I thought they had secured something just outside of GR that also had a dirt track or something??
(I can't remember the name of the area it's supposed to be in)


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I guess it may be a silly question but..... if Rider's isn't allowed to have races there
> doesn't Tony and his son have a backup plan to hold races someplace else?
> I thought they had secured something just outside of GR that also had a dirt track or something??
> (I can't remember the name of the area it's supposed to be in)


I did'nt hear anything about on-road but I did hear that Tony and Marty have or had a place south off M-37 that they were or are building a dirt track. I'm not even sure if that is or was for 10th scale, 8th scale or both.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone here has heard anything about Lansing's or others plans for onroad racing this summer. Just in case Rider's isn't allowed to hold races this summer I still want to be able to race somewhere. Pretty much the only thing holding me back from ordering a new ride at the moment.


May 14th is when the Hub is supposed to hold there first race according to Nick.
New car, thats cool. 
What car or cars are you looking at if I may ask.
Figure on doing some 19t rubber or mod foam?
I know I'm ready for some asphalt.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

anybody looking for outdoor batteries I got some IB 3800 1.211 to 1.215 from promatch, they have been raced and charged at 5 amps, 5 or 6 times. pm me if interested?

l8tr Pete


----------



## hyena boy

hey

john i might have lied to you about going to cleveland this year. it be very expensive to go coming from arizona. my wife is looking at teaching jobs down there. i might try to do iic race in las vagas.

i hope to do some parking lot racing this summer, until we move.

jeff


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> May 14th is when the Hub is supposed to hold there first race according to Nick.
> New car, thats cool.
> What car or cars are you looking at if I may ask.
> Figure on doing some 19t rubber or mod foam?
> I know I'm ready for some asphalt.


I'm kinda leaning toward either the Cyclone or and Yokomo BD. And I'd like to do 19turn rubber. Dunno how much I'll get to do it, though. With gas prices so high and wandering all over the state for races, this could get expensive.


----------



## John Warner

hyena boy said:


> hey
> 
> John I might have lied to you about going to Cleveland this year. It would be very expensive to go coming from arizona. My wife is looking at teaching jobs down there. I might try to do the iic race in las vagas.
> 
> I hope to do some parking lot racing this summer, until we move.
> 
> jeff


Arizona??? Holy cow!!! That would be quite a change as far as the weather is concerned. Don't get me wrong, I think it would be a change for the better... that is if you can get used to the dry heat and 100+ degree temperatures! I wish you all the luck in the world with the relocation. Who knows, maybe the job situation out there is better than it is around here.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> I'm kinda leaning toward either the Cyclone or and Yokomo BD. And I'd like to do 19turn rubber. Dunno how much I'll get to do it, though. With gas prices so high and wandering all over the state for races, this could get expensive.


I'd personally go for the Cyclone, and hey... you could always buy yourself a motorcycle to save some of the gas costs! LoL!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> I'd personally go for the Cyclone, and hey... you could always buy yourself a motorcycle to save some of the gas costs! LoL!!!!


Yeah, maybe a Goldwing with a trailer behind it. And for what those cost it would keep me in gas for a while. Maybe I'll just sell a kidney or something. Just gotta find a donor... :tongue: 

And Jeffy, good luck in AZ. Definetly bring your 1/8th scale with you. There's some great tracks out there.


----------



## John Warner

Hey! Maybe even something with a sidecar instead of a trailer!! Yeah, I can see it now. LoL!!


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

for outdoors just get a TA05. that's my plan. after seeing one run at CEFX. I might switch to one for indoors too. cheap (like 90 bucks) handle well with little work. and cheap parts too.
about the gas/bike thing.......... you need a BMW 1100 with a side car. the only bike/side car that still leans like a bike in the corners..... and they look cool as he**.


----------



## WarpWind

I was looking at a TA05. Now you've got me thinking. Your other wayward son has been contemplating getting back into racing. Might just be the way to go.

But I'm not going to worry about asphalt much at the moment. I've pretty much got my B4 ready for the dirt and my ZX-5 should be here in a day or two. I am missing dirt waaaaayyy too much right now.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

ZX-5??? Help me out here.... what is it?


----------



## DaWrench

come on john......start thinkin dirt........ sedans with really long suspension arms......buggy shocks........... = the Kyosho ZX-5. and it doesn't jump like a turtle either.

Son:

I think it's the best way to go for asphalt. and they work awsome indoors on carpet too (19t rubber at CEFX). with a little more work they are just as awsome on foams.
you gotta get my other son talked into one........ he'll have a ball.

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

How are the shocks on the tamiya? And can you use standard spur and pinion gears or do you have to use those funky metric ones? Gotta admit, I'm liking the Mercedes DTM car. Just gotta find someone with them in stock now.


----------



## Mike Champ

WarpWind said:


> I was looking at a TA05. Now you've got me thinking. Your other wayward son has been contemplating getting back into racing. Might just be the way to go.
> 
> But I'm not going to worry about asphalt much at the moment. I've pretty much got my B4 ready for the dirt and my ZX-5 should be here in a day or two. I am missing dirt waaaaayyy too much right now.
> 
> Bill.


 Bill,
Are you going to run the 4wd at WOOR or at raw roots? I'll be running mine this summer, and Mike H. has one too, so 3 make a class! The others will come... I will run the B4 too!

Sounds like a busy saturday on the dirt. Raw roots with the B4 and the yok', and WOOR with the (pretty) 777. If with that I don't get enough for the weekend, I have a serious issue with RC cars racing...lol

I think Jessie is going 8th scale this year! Who else? John, wonna stop by at WOOR with a CEN 8th scale so we can see you more??? That would be awesome...

Hope to see all of you around sometimes.
Mike Champ


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

They come with the plastic oil filled shocks. so TRF ones will be needed for serious racing. you can run a standard spur on it as they will bolt right on. 
check with R10. they had them in stock last week. and there is one for sale on RCTech too. built but not ran 120.
I'm also going for the DTM/M.B. body. just in case I get to run 19t rubber at josh's.


----------



## John Warner

FINALLY somebody designed a bumper just for me!!!!


----------



## DaWrench

John:

.........You might need a bigger one. I'll be gunin'n for ya. me and my little o'l TA05. (with NO bumper)


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> John:
> 
> .........You might need a bigger one. I'll be gunin'n for ya. me and my little o'l TA05. (with NO bumper)


Yeah John,
If Tim can put his car on the track, I think its time for you to bust yours out.


----------



## hyena boy

hey bill

what about the schumacher? either my mi2 or the new mi2 ec.

john

yup it will be a big change, but a good one. a lot of the parking lot racing is done at night because of the heat. my problem comes in that i like racing on carpet, and i a place where it is warm year round going indoors is not going to be very likely.

john, have you been racing much, and if so where? do you still have my engine head?

jeff


----------



## WarpWind

hyena boy said:


> what about the schumacher? either my mi2 or the new mi2 ec.


I'm gonna take a pass on that. The more I think about it, the more I really want a TA05. The idea of running with and possibly beating some with a car that cost a fraction of theirs is quite appealing.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

And to think how everybody used to make fun of me for running Tamiya!


----------



## John Warner

hyena boy said:


> John, have you been racing much, and if so where? do you still have my engine head?
> 
> jeff


Nope, not since Cleveland has my car seen any action. As a matter of fact, I still haven't taken the battery out of it since the mains. :drunk: Yep, still got it, PM me the specs again and I'll punch some bigger holes in it for you.


----------



## Dave Walton

John Warner said:


> And to think how everybody used to make fun of me for running Tamiya!


So thats what you thought. That was just a cover up for making fun of you.:wave: :devil:


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> And to think how everybody used to make fun of me for running Tamiya!



Hey John, I never made fun of your Tamiya, in fact I thought it was a very cool looking car... Of course I didn't know any better back then anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John, we'd make fun of you no matter what you drove...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Got this in an e-mail and thought it was too good to keep!



Price of gas.....it's been one of those days.


I went into the gas station today and asked for five dollars worth of
gas.

The clerk farted and gave me a receipt


----------



## John Warner

Gee..... so many friends I have!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

FYI,
Parking Lot Racing.
I talked to Tom at Riders and He says that we should know something friday.


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> FYI,
> Parking Lot Racing.
> I talked to Tom at Riders and He says that we should know something friday.


Good. My sedan should be all set to go for the first race. Can't wait.... :hat:


----------



## John Warner

You'll be driving a taxi-cab??? WoW!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

There is a "state champs" on the 23rd with a practice day on the layout on the 22nd at CEFX. Anyone plan on attending?


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> You'll be driving a taxi-cab??? WoW!!!


Yep. Got a brand spankin' new TA05 with the nifty Supra body. Can't wait! Bring on the racing....


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

Hi,

Great!!! now you just got to bring that thing down to CEFX next Sunday and run some carpet. any chance Mike's getting one?????......................and whats your next 1/12th scale going to be????????????


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> Great!!! now you just got to bring that thing down to CEFX next Sunday and run some carpet. any chance Mike's getting one?????......................and whats your next 1/12th scale going to be????????????


I dunno if I'll be able to make CEFX before this fall. I will definetly be going there before Cleveland, though. And as for Mike, he's pretty much waiting for someone to get them in. These little cars seem pretty popular lately.

And as for 1/12th scale, lets not go there right now. I'll save that frustration for another day... :tongue:


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

Hi,

I'm Thinking of calling R10 to see what they have. rumors are there will be a TA05(R) out around June if not sooner. all the graphite goodies, TRF shocks, C/F shock towers and maybe L/W CVD's. the only bad part will be the price..........about another 90 bucks. the good part............WAY under 1500 grams with standard gear, alot stiffer.........and those cool TRF shocks.

where are you going to be running dirt????? I might get a T4 and maybe a Yokomo 4x4 so I can chase you around.

as for 1/12th scale........... I'm finding that to be more fun than touring right now. I'm still running a "T" bar car. but that may change. now that Mini's not racing I get to play a little more with cars.


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> rumors are there will be a TA05(R) out around June if not sooner. all the graphite goodies, TRF shocks, C/F shock towers and maybe L/W CVD's. the only bad part will be the price..........about another 90 bucks. the good part............WAY under 1500 grams with standard gear, alot stiffer.........and those cool TRF shocks.


I might look into one of those before Cleveland. I think the stock car should be fine in the parking lot.


> where are you going to be running dirt????? I might get a T4 and maybe a Yokomo 4x4 so I can chase you around.


I'll probably be out at Raw Roots. Depends, though, on what the Whiteheads do. There was rumor of them doing a dirt track in the GR area. I don't know how true that is anymore. I think it depends on the situation with Rider's.


> as for 1/12th scale........... I'm finding that to be more fun than touring right now. I'm still running a "T" bar car. but that may change. now that Mini's not racing I get to play a little more with cars.


I have no idea what 1/12th scale I'm going with this time. The CRC car was nice, but I just could never get it to work right for me. I might go with a L4 or maybe even a Black Widow. I'll worry about that this fall.

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

Hi,

The stock car flat out rips in 19t on carpet. Mark's car can run as fast as most of the ultra high end sedans. I know I'll end up with two TAO5's. stock and a R.

I want to run some dirt again. I really miss it Trucks were a blast. and the 4WD's were a blast when I ran them. I talked to someone I raced with a LONG time ago and they are talking about doing a offroad track along with a indoor i/18th scale track. and some WarHammer 40K. I think Mike knows the guy's son. so if that happens I'll be wheeling something in the dirt.

here's the web address

www.battlefrontgaming.com

give me a call sometime


C-YA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

*Is the "car chief" listed below the same Larry (Oppie) as I think it is?
Does anybody know????*

Johnny VanDoorn

Car Number: 21
Division: Coors Light Late Model
Website: www.johnnyvandoorn.com
Birthdate: April 4, 1988
Hometown: Coopersville, MI
Family: single
"Regular" job: Port City Racecars - Fabricator

Number of years racing at Berlin: 3rd
Number of years racing overall: 11th
Driving History at Berlin: 2005: Finished 12th in Late Model points...named Late Model Most Improved Driver...and Late Model Hard Charger of the Year...3 top 5's and 9 top 10's, including 6 of last 7 races...3 heat wins and 2 Hard Chargers. 2004: Finished 28th in Late Model points as a rookie...best feature finish was 20th...qualified for 11 feature races, including the last 5 of the season...1 heat win (youngest driver ever to win a Late Model race at Berlin)

Car Owner: 21 Racing, LLC
Primary Sponsors: Remembrance Church; Robert W. Baird Company/Tom Honor; Magic Transportation
Other Sponsors: Touch of Class Auto Wash/Oil Can Express; Mark Douglas - Five Star Realty; Hanenburg Farms; R&R Wireloom
Engine Builder: Dura Tech
Chassis Builder: Port City 
Crew Chief: Jimmy TenBrink
*Car Chief: Larry Oppenhuizen <=========<<<*  
Pit Crew Members: Ken VanDoorn, Ben VanDoorn, Carrie Mugridge, Weston Jewett, Dirk Redder
Car history: Same car as in 2005


----------



## DaWrench

John:

As far as I know he was still with the VanDorn's.......... but I haven't seen Oppie much this season.


----------



## nitrorod

This even made the GR Press I belive on Saturaday.....




DaWrench said:


> Son:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> The stock car flat out rips in 19t on carpet. Mark's car can run as fast as most of the ultra high end sedans. I know I'll end up with two TAO5's. stock and a R.
> 
> I want to run some dirt again. I really miss it Trucks were a blast. and the 4WD's were a blast when I ran them. I talked to someone I raced with a LONG time ago and they are talking about doing a offroad track along with a indoor i/18th scale track. and some WarHammer 40K. I think Mike knows the guy's son. so if that happens I'll be wheeling something in the dirt.
> 
> here's the web address
> 
> www.battlefrontgaming.com
> 
> give me a call sometime
> 
> 
> C-YA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> I want to run some dirt again. I really miss it Trucks were a blast. and the 4WD's were a blast when I ran them. I talked to someone I raced with a LONG time ago and they are talking about doing a offroad track along with a indoor i/18th scale track. and some WarHammer 40K. I think Mike knows the guy's son. so if that happens I'll be wheeling something in the dirt.


Yeah, I know who you're talking about. They were running a 1/18th scale track down in Eastown a while back. Didn't really get any attention. Like none at all. And it was in a doomed gaming store. I wish them the best. Seems as soon as you bring gaming into it, everything goes to pot... :freak: 

Now I've just got to figure out if I want to run the Supra body that came with my car. Seems to pretty to bash up in the parking lot.....

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

Just buy a Alfa or a mazda6. save the Supra body. it's just to cool to beat up outdoors. 
ok wasn't sure if you knew who I was talking about. seeing that they race on Friday nights......and I work 2nd shift I'd never make it. so I was thinkinng about the Yokomo 4x4. (can't stop running those things). or a truck (gee..... I know I can drive one of those). about the only thing holding me up is whats going on at work..........or if I'll have any work. 
and if Riders are going to run onroad this summer maybe I'll show up there or go to Lansing. Josh will have a asphalt track and you'll be able to pit indoors.....(plus a carpet track incase it rains)

Nitrorod:

Hi,

I didn't know about them being in the G.R. paper. I usally only get a G.R.paper when I'm looking for a new car/truck. 
(that's what I get for living in a little hick town named Fruitport).

anyway who all's going to the State Champs this weekend at CEFX???? Saturday is practice (maybe even a club race) Sunday racing. 20 bucks per class. check the CEFX thread for more info.

DaWrench


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tim
Andrew and I are going, not sure about Saturday yet.
How about you?
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Thanks for the updates. I was reading through the drivers bio's on the www.berlinraceway.com website and noticed the name. I didn't think there would be two people with the same name but ya never know!

Did I mention that the 2005 track champion Joe Bush (car #101) won the season opener Saturday night? And his teammate came in second! Tom Thomas was TQ but after the inversion he started 10th and finished 4th.


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

I'm planing on going Sunday. since I didn't work Minday I know work will force me to work this Saturday. unless anything else comes up I should be there.


----------



## oppie33

Yes, that is me. That is my summer racing instead of r/c.

P.S. Joe Bush is the 2004 champ. Devos was 2005. :tongue:


----------



## S.Stew

oppie33 said:


> Yes, that is me. That is my summer racing instead of r/c.
> 
> P.S. Joe Bush is the 2004 champ. Devos was 2005. :tongue:


Yeah John, Dont remember last year he was always wadding the car up or something?


----------



## John Warner

oppie33 said:


> Yes, that is me. That is my summer racing instead of r/c.
> 
> P.S. Joe Bush is the 2004 champ. Devos was 2005. :tongue:


You are right, and I stand corrected, it was 2004. He traveled all over Michigan, Pennsylvania, Ohio and Indiana racing some of the "bigger" races last year. I guess you probably already knew I kinda work with Joe, right? Hope you and the team have a great season!

PS.... Do you guy's plan on running the Kalamazoo Klash XIV this year?
It pays $25,000 to win. It's a 200 lap race.


----------



## DaWrench

Oppie:

Hi,

Are you going to the State Champs ????????


----------



## Blueskid

DaWrench said:


> I didn't know about them being in the G.R. paper. I usally only get a G.R.paper when I'm looking for a new car/truck.
> *(that's what I get for living in a little hick town named Fruitport).*
> 
> anyway who all's going to the State Champs this weekend at CEFX???? Saturday is practice (maybe even a club race) Sunday racing. 20 bucks per class. check the CEFX thread for more info.
> 
> DaWrench



Hey Tim, I didn't know you lived in Fruitport! ya know that brand new Car wash right across the street from the Burger Crest? Well I happen to be one of the fellas that laid all those pretty black Split face 12 inch, 70 lbs.!!! block!! :freak: Come up there one of these days, and I may be able to get you a free car wash, as long as I'm there... :thumbsup: 

Speaking of fruitport... I read on another forum something about a Dirt track up there? Can you give me some info please?


----------



## WarpWind

Hey Tim. May 6th is the first race out at Raw Roots. Think you'll have that yoke by then? I wanna get some time in with the 4 wheeler.

Bill.


----------



## Blueskid

WarpWind said:


> Hey Tim. May 6th is the first race out at Raw Roots. Think you'll have that yoke by then? I wanna get some time in with the 4 wheeler.
> 
> Bill.



Champ and I plan on playing with our 4wd's out there.. I still have to get a new drive shaft for mine... As far as I knew, Riders had one on order, but I haven't heard anything bout it...


----------



## Dave Walton

Blueskid said:


> Champ and I plan on playing with our 4wd's out there.. I still have to get a new drive shaft for mine... As far as I knew, Riders had one on order, but I haven't heard anything bout it...


I belive that it came in, give the store a call.:wave:


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

Hi,

I'm hoping to have it by then. I had thought of running brushless but not enough space....... I'll keep you posted.


Blueskid:

Hi.
saw you at the carwash Wed. I was running late (as always so I couldn't stop to talk).
about the offroad tracks.......... the guys running the place in Jension were talking about doing something but needed help. raw roots is about 15 miles south from where I live. there is (was) a track up in hesperia but I'm not sure if it's still running. Vicksburg is about 100 miles south of my house and is a nice track.


----------



## John Warner

Holy cow.... two races and two wins for Joe Bush!! :thumbsup: 

Feature

Pos. No. Driver Laps Back 
1 101 Joe Bush 50 
2 12 Tim DeVos 50 1.502 
3 82 Tom Thomas 50 2.259 
4 9r Mike Root 50 6.833 
5 21 Terry VanHaitsma 50 7.273 
6 18 *Lee Anderson 50 7.482 
7 8 Dakota Carlson 50 9.263 
8 1 Randy Sweet 50 10.869 
9 66 Tim Yonker 50 11.1 
10 47 Fred Campbell 50 11.906 
11 X Ray Clay 50 12.066 
12 15 Scott Root 50 12.426 
13 32 Ross Meeuwsen 50 14.282 
14 49 Greg Usher 50 14.655 
15 77 Brian Campbell 50 14.854 
16 55 Chris Anthony 50 15.276 
17 74 Paul Namey 49 -- 1 lap -- 
18 33 Dave Stehouwer 49 0.442 
19 70 Ted Omlor 49 0.656 
20 16 Tim Steele 49 1.278 
21 27 Billy Shotko 47 -- 3 laps -- 
22 28 Scott Thomas 35 -- 15 laps -- 
23 18 Keith Herp 30 -- 20 laps -- 
24 222 Caleb Bisacky 17 -- 33 laps --


----------



## Blueskid

Dave Walton said:


> I belive that it came in, give the store a call.:wave:



k cool thanks a lot dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Max

hey you guys checking out the Virtual RC car action event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.virtualrc.com/events/eventdetail.aspx?eid=208
Me and Mike are doin pretty good

Max K

Currently:
5th


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> hey you guys checking out the Virtual RC car action event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.virtualrc.com/events/eventdetail.aspx?eid=208
> Me and Mike are doin pretty good
> 
> Max K
> 
> Currently:
> 5th



Hey max awesome job on the RC car action event man!! Congrats! I unfortuantly had to go outa town to Tennesee this week for work.. so I was unable to run all the rounds.. at least I did get the first one and ended up with 18th and that still gave me some points.. So I'm not totaly outa the running.. Do you know if they are goin to drop any of the races? or do all 9 count for end total?


----------



## Max

Mike,

I not quite sure about that im sure that you could drop atleast 1 race i would supose...  i guess that 2nd place finish put me 3rd in the points standings.
Soooo.... what are you doin for racing these days, since theres no riders yet or another onroad track?? i've been just sitting around at home and racing my T4 on my backyard track. the weekends are pretty boring now.

MaxK

Btw: i took drivers ed and passed with a 92/100.WOOT!!!!!!! and i designed my own 1/12th scale pan car, but i need to find sombody that is good at milling out Graphite.


----------



## Blueskid

Well, this sunday I'm goin down to Dirt Burners to race the first Pro series race with the 1/8th scale.. Then starting the 6th, I'll be racing at Raw Roots in the morning then 1/8th scale over at WOOR at night.. There is quite a big class of Trucks at raw roots, You might consider goin out there! I'm gona be running 2wd and 4wd buggy out there.. Also I do plan on doin the MARS series.. For sure Litchfield, Stateline, and Vicksburg.. May 20th is the first one, you still need a ride to that one? As far as the backyard thing goes, that's cool I wana build something out around here so I can practice like everyday with the 1/8th scale.. One of these days I outa go over to yer place and check yer track out :thumbsup: 




Max said:


> Mike,
> 
> I not quite sure about that im sure that you could drop atleast 1 race i would supose...  i guess that 2nd place finish put me 3rd in the points standings.
> Soooo.... what are you doin for racing these days, since theres no riders yet or another onroad track?? i've been just sitting around at home and racing my T4 on my backyard track. the weekends are pretty boring now.
> 
> MaxK
> 
> Btw: i took drivers ed and passed with a 92/100.WOOT!!!!!!! and i designed my own 1/12th scale pan car, but i need to find sombody that is good at milling out Graphite.


----------



## nitrorod

Guys I need to get rid of all my RC stuff. I know this is not the sale board but I dont want to deal with the shipping stuff so I am going to try and sell most of it localy. I have a 12l3, and B4 left with all my pit stuff including Turbo 35 tools Pitbull lathe. If anyone is interested I would like to sell things in groups like car and all electronics or tools and such. PM me if you are interested in something and I will let you know how much I am thinking.

Thanks, Jerrod


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> Guys I need to get rid of all my RC stuff. I know this is not the sale board but I dont want to deal with the shipping stuff so I am going to try and sell most of it localy. I have a 12l3, and B4 left with all my pit stuff including Turbo 35 tools Pitbull lathe. If anyone is interested I would like to sell things in groups like car and all electronics or tools and such. PM me if you are interested in something and I will let you know how much I am thinking.
> 
> Thanks, Jerrod


Looks like your getting totally out of RC Jerrod, could this be so?
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Looks like it's possible.


----------



## Blueskid

Hey Max, Champ and I are planing on going to the first round of the Factory Track series, which is this coming weekend over at Dirt Burners.. You should try and make it with us, and run your truck.. We may be able to get a 3rd person in the car if you need a ride.. More Info here

http://www.factorytracks.com/ 

and here

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=141309


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Hey Mike...I found about 5-6 spur gears I can't use. Next time I see you, there yours.



For the x-ray?


----------



## Max

Blueskid said:


> Hey Max, Champ and I are planing on going to the first round of the Factory Track series, which is this coming weekend over at Dirt Burners.. You should try and make it with us, and run your truck.. We may be able to get a 3rd person in the car if you need a ride.. More Info here
> 
> http://www.factorytracks.com/
> 
> and here
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=141309


Mike,
That sounds like a lot fo fun, but i might be going to the Nitro Midwest Series in Cincinatti this weekend but i would really consider going to Dirt Burnners. i will probally know by wedsnday if im going to go to Cincinatti or not.
We'll see!?!?!?!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

For anyone thats interested,
The word is that on May 13 (Saturday) the Hobby-Hub will have their parking lot season opener.


----------



## cor4101

The hobby-hub in Lansing? could be nice sine I live there, would be nice to not have to drive to go racing.


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> Mike,
> That sounds like a lot fo fun, but i might be going to the Nitro Midwest Series in Cincinatti this weekend but i would really consider going to Dirt Burnners. i will probally know by wedsnday if im going to go to Cincinatti or not.
> We'll see!?!?!?!
> 
> Max K



Ok let me know, the tires of choice down there are Losi Taper Pins in the rear... Mike had his B4 with Hole Shots and they seemed to hook up really well too.. it's a hard packed clay track..


----------



## Fred Knapp

knapster said:


> For anyone thats interested,
> The word is that on May 13 (Saturday) the Hobby-Hub will have their parking lot season opener.





cor4101 said:


> The hobby-hub in Lansing? could be nice sine I live there, would be nice to not have to drive to go racing.


Yes Sir, 
That would be the one.


----------



## Max

Blueskid said:


> Ok let me know, the tires of choice down there are Losi Taper Pins in the rear... Mike had his B4 with Hole Shots and they seemed to hook up really well too.. it's a hard packed clay track..


How about hole shots and edges???

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Steven.......... the qtr pnl is done!


----------



## S.Stew

John Warner said:


> Steven.......... the qtr pnl is done!


Gooood.


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> How about hole shots and edges???
> 
> Max K



That's what Mike Champ and I will be useing... So if ya got them already that's cool.. but if you have to buy tires, get taper pins :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Entry List so far*

2006 ROAR On Road Electric Paved Nationals (121 total event signups)

_*Pick your favorites * _  

CLASS: Mod Touring (24 class signups) 

Baker Barry 
Barnes Scott 
Blackstock Mike 
Burch Ralph 
Caster Randy 
Dawson Mark 
Doseck Chris 
Dumas Mike 
Flack Bobby 
Francis Matt 
Gray Andrew 
Hebert Keven 
Henderson Walter 
Hodge Todd 
Lemiuex Paul 
Lufaso Mike 
Mcmahon Mike 
Moberly Jason 
Orr John 
Scott Jared 
Skidmore Kyle 
Thielke Brent 
Vega Tony 
Wynn Paul 

CLASS: 19 Turn Touring (29 class signups) 

Arroyo Javier 
Aveytia Juan 
Baker Barry 
Barnes Scott 
Becker Russ 
Blackstock Mike 
Burch Ralph 
Caster Randy 
Cull Jay L 
Davenport Art 
Davis Jerry 
Dumas Mike 
Ferrari Charles 
Francis Matt 
Gray Andrew 
Hebert Keven 
Hendrickse Victor 
Hodge Todd 
Lemiuex Paul 
Misir Ray 
Orr John 
Pena Anthony 
Scollard Jim 
Scott Jared 
Skidmore Kyle 
Stepanson Greg 
V Robert 
Wynn Paul 
Young Aaron 

CLASS: Stock Touring (27 class signups) 

Aveytia Juan 6 
Bains Dal 
Brown Jeff 
Bruner P.J. 
Collins Bruce 
Davenport James 
Ellis Andrew 
Hatter Steven 
Ho Johnny 
Ho George 
Jacini Joshua 
Lopez Alex 
Martinez Nick 
Pantusa Ryan 
Pierdolla,Jr Larry 
Robinson Peter 
Saenz Joey blue 
Schreven Travis 
Senn Mathew 
Stellflue Bob 
Stepanson Derek 
Tagliamonte John 6 
Walls Jim 
Xavier Craig 
Young Aaron 

CLASS: Masters Stock TC (14 class signups) 

Anderson Roger 
Arroyo Javier 
Colston Ronny 
Davenport Kathy 
Davis Jerry 
Deras Bill 
Esposito Tom 
Hendrickse Victor 
Jarvis Ray brown 
Lee Brad 
Maurer Jeff 
Pena Anthony 
Scollard Jim 
Stidham Rich 

CLASS: 12th Scale Mod (5 class signups) 

Blackstock Mike 
Henderson Walter 
Lufaso Mike 
Maybell Sean 
Orr John 

CLASS: 12th Scale 19 Turn (8 class signups) 

Brumblay Ken  
Brumblay Austin 
Lawson Anthony 
Maybell Sean 
Pease Michael 
Perkins Patrick 
Stevens Larry 
Walls Jim 

CLASS: 12th Scale Stock (14 class signups) 

Brown Jeff 
Brumblay Ken 
Brumblay Austin 
Collins Bruce 
Deras Bill 
Jarvis Ray 
Lawson Anthony 
Lee Brad 
O'Donnell Michael 
Osborn Shane 
Pease Michael 
Stevens Larry 
Walls Jim 
Westerman Chris


----------



## WarpWind

I'm gonna have to root for my buddy Jeff Brown! I haven't really had a chance to have a few wobblypops with the rest of them.


----------



## Max

Well looks like im going to Dirt Burnners this weekend. im not sure if im gonna need a ride, because it prom on saturday and chris is gone.

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Per Mr. Bill......

Yes it's time for us to start updating the mailing list for the 27th year of the *US INDOOR CHAMPS* comiing to the Holiday Inn 6001 rockside rd. Cleveland, Ohio Nov.22 to the 26 2006. If you have changed your home address or you want be on the mailing list please send your home mailing address to [email protected] or 3410 mapledale ave. Cleveland, OH, or if you have any question about the race.


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> Well looks like im going to Dirt Burnners this weekend. im not sure if im gonna need a ride, because it prom on saturday and chris is gone.
> 
> Max K



Ok well Champ said it was ok for you to ride with us.. We can make room in his car... I'll send you a PM with my Phone number so you can call me and let me know what's up.. They open the doors at 8am.. last week, we met at the Lowell exit(exit #52 on I96) Car Pool parking ramp at 6:10am and that worked out great.. They open the doors at 8am.. So if you could get a ride to there that would be great.. if not I'm sure we could work something out where I could pick you up..


----------



## John Warner

And all you have to do is come up with $400.00 for a tank of gas!!.... Just kidding, but at at almost 3.00 a gallon, and the possibiliy of 4.00 a gallon..... Yikes!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> And all you have to do is come up with $400.00 for a tank of gas!!.... Just kidding, but at at almost 3.00 a gallon, and the possibiliy of 4.00 a gallon..... Yikes!!!


Rice burner!


----------



## John Warner

Or maybe a motorcycle. Hummmm....... wonder what the gas mileage is for a Harley-Davidson?


----------



## DaWrench

I'm already burning $200+ a week in my truck. and I'm thinking about a bike for the nicer days. (not a H/D). Stampede, you could always get a trailer!!!!!!!!!!!
as for Cleveland... not going this year. Mini has quit racing. I have no vacition time (they took it all away when they filed Chapter 11) and Pat still hasn't gotten better from last year.


----------



## J FAST

Mike when is Dirt Burners race sat or sun you guys are comming out to WOOR sat night arent you ? let me know Good job last weekend see ya Jesse


----------



## J FAST

Hey Fred we going to CEFX sunday call me Jesse


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Let's see... I filled my car up 2 weeks ago and I still have 3/8 of a tank... Not bad for a 21 year old MOPAR.


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Let's see... I filled my car up 2 weeks ago and I still have 3/8 of a tank... Not bad for a 21 year old MOPAR.


 Yeah, you'd be surprised how long a tank of gas will last when the car sits in your driveway!!! LoL!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Hey Fred we going to CEFX sunday call me Jesse


You know it. Got to burn some foam of my rims.
Call you tonight.
-Fred


----------



## nitrorod

John Warner said:


> Or maybe a motorcycle. Hummmm....... wonder what the gas mileage is for a Harley-Davidson?


About 50....


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> About 50....


 I've had five of them (NO sportsters) and you're about right!


----------



## Mike Champ

J FAST said:


> Mike when is Dirt Burners race sat or sun you guys are comming out to WOOR sat night arent you ? let me know Good job last weekend see ya Jesse


Jesse,
We are not going to make it to WOOR this WE. The race is on Saturday at DB. We are leaving around 6am in the morning, racing starts at 11am. I doubt we can be done and back before 6pm... Then even if we do, I am not going to drive to WOOR to drive the 8th scale this weekend, I'll be too tired...
The WE after should work no problem. See you then.
Mike Champ


----------



## Blueskid

J FAST said:


> Mike when is Dirt Burners race sat or sun you guys are comming out to WOOR sat night arent you ? let me know Good job last weekend see ya Jesse


Thanks Jesse, and uhh yeah what Champ said :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

So, I've just heard this wild rumor that the judge has decided to rule NOT in favor of Riders. Has anyone else heard anything. Two things kinda bother me here. One, I can't believe all this crap just so we can play with our toys. And two, no one seems to be too terribly bothered by it.

It's just weird, man, weird.


----------



## John Warner

Rumors are just that.... rumors.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> So, I've just heard this wild rumor that the judge has decided to rule NOT in favor of Riders. Has anyone else heard anything. Two things kinda bother me here. One, I can't believe all this crap just so we can play with our toys. And two, no one seems to be too terribly bothered by it.
> 
> It's just weird, man, weird.





John Warner said:


> Rumors are just that.... rumors.


Unfortunately its not a wild rumor. 
Yes it do's bother me but what cant I do?
I do know that the City of Wyoming would have us.
I talked to the people at Rogers plaza last year and they were very interested.


----------



## WarpWind

Well, there is always the Hobby Hub next weekend. I really want to take this Tamiya out for a spin. Kinda odd, John is running a HPI, and I've got the Tamiya now. But as heavy as this thing is, I'll get it's still lighter than his old tank.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I pretty much gave up on racing in Grand Rapids. Too much "political B.S." that sure won't be taken care of before I leave... 57 days and counting...


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Unfortunately its not a wild rumor.
> Yes it do's bother me but what cant I do?
> I do know that the City of Wyoming would have us.
> I talked to the people at Rogers plaza last year and they were very interested.


I'm sorry to hear all that.  We had many, many years of fun there though!!


----------



## Denney

Hugely disappointed...yes, surprised...no. Guess I'll be going to Lansing all summer.

John...Blow the dust off that HPI & get your butt out to race...no excuses accepted! Eric...that goes for you too.

See everybody next weekend.

Denney


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I might have to get out and race sometime soon. Trying to save money though, with an 800 mile move coming up at the end of June. Will they be running a brushless class in Lansing?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Hugely disappointed...yes, surprised...no. Guess I'll be going to Lansing all summer.
> 
> John...Blow the dust off that HPI & get your butt out to race...no excuses accepted! Eric...that goes for you too.
> 
> See everybody next weekend.
> 
> Denney


Denney,
Thats about how I feel concerning Lansing.
I believe Nick only ran three races last year.
At this point I think I'll plan on racing at Josh's this summer.
-Fred


----------



## WarpWind

Ok, two questions. Is the Hobby Hub running at the store or are they running somewhere else? Also, what time does this shindig start?


----------



## kevinm

I haven't seen anything on Hobbytalk from Nick about this race. Is it posted somewhere, or just what somebody heard from somebody....???


----------



## Blueskid

Hey Jason, did you go out to Raw Roots last weekend?


----------



## WarpWind

Jason, you missed a great day of racing. I was really impressed with the track they have out there. Can't wait to run out there again.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> Did your car battery make it through the day?


 And then some. I would imagine (well back in the day we were only charging 1700s...) it should be good for a couple of weekends.

Mike


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> So...was 19t the class of choice for buggy?


 Nope, they were wrapped up into the 2w mod/4wmod class. Stock was the better, although smaller class IMHO with the top stock time beating all but one mod car, and only by 4 seconds at that.

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Nope, they were wrapped up into the 2w mod/4wmod class. Stock was the better, although smaller class IMHO with the top stock time beating all but one mod car, and only by 4 seconds at that.
> 
> Mike


Just keep rubbing it in. I hope you've got your own buggy for next time... :tongue: 

Can't wait till next time. 

Bill.


----------



## wreckscuba

Stoped at the old track and see the new renters are puting the carpet and tables to use.Said they may even do some outdoor raceong as well .Hope it works out for them.
* *


----------



## John Warner

Old track? New renters? One could only hope your talking about the old track that's in the hockey rink!!...... yes?.... no?


----------



## John Warner

That would be awesome to see an additional racing venue return to the GR area.  
It's been a real shame to see RC racing in general die off so quickly the way has in our area.


----------



## Denney

Just got off the phone with Hobby Hub in Lansing...No racing this weekend. Something about a baseball tournament at the park. They seemed to think there will be racing, just not this weekend.

Denney


----------



## nitrorod

I got one all ready to go for him.



WarpWind said:


> Just keep rubbing it in. I hope you've got your own buggy for next time... :tongue:
> 
> Can't wait till next time.
> 
> Bill.


----------



## WarpWind

Denney said:


> They seemed to think there will be racing, just not this weekend.


They seemed to...? I'm wondering if I'll get to race onroad this summer. I talked to Tom H. at Rider's last Friday, and they may be racing indoors in the store next to them. Seems the 'Barstools & More' place is going away and the mall owner said they are welcome to use it. The only problem is that it will last only as long as the area is vacant. That, and a lack of carpet. Seems the old stuff is being ripped out and they don't want to buy any Ozite just to use for the summer. I can understand that.

Good thing I've got my offroad vehicles.

Bill.


----------



## kevinm

Denney said:


> Just got off the phone with Hobby Hub in Lansing...No racing this weekend. Something about a baseball tournament at the park. They seemed to think there will be racing, just not this weekend.
> 
> Denney


I stopped in there on my way back from parts south, and was told that the city gave them permission to race there, but forgot about the softball tournament this weekend. Believe it or not, they said the city of Lansing actually *ALLOWS* people to play with toys in their city parks, and I think the parking lot we raced in last year is officially in a park. I think it's just a scheduling issue.

Looks like the only parking lot racing options to Michiganders this weekend are Lazer or Grand Blanc. (I'm assuming Josh is still racing on the rug.) And the Weather.com guess for this weekend says you'd better bring rain tires for anywhere in the state, so it might not matter anyway....


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> (I'm assuming Josh is still racing on the rug.) And the Weather.com guess for this weekend says you'd better bring rain tires for anywhere in the state, so it might not matter anyway....


Kevin,
Josh will be open all summer for carpet racing.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Wonder how the racing is in North Carolina?


----------



## Cooter

From what I understand the guys who are opening up the track in Grandville have permission from the city and Grand Rapids Gravel to run on road cars on their cement or tar parking lots if they so choose, maybe this would be an idea for someone to pursue for you guys to race here in town..


----------



## John Warner

Cooter said:


> From what I understand the guys who are opening up the track in Grandville have permission from the city and Grand Rapids Gravel to run on road cars on their cement or tar parking lots if they so choose, maybe this would be an idea for someone to pursue for you guys to race here in town..


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the guy's name Dan?


----------



## Cooter

John Warner said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the guy's name Dan?


His name is John DeMeester and his son is Jason..


----------



## Blueskid

I talked to Tom at riders today... and he said they will have a indoor track in the barstools and more place.. untill it rents out again anyway... He says they're gona try and run on the cement... sounds like fun to me


----------



## WarpWind

WarpWind said:


> They seemed to...? I'm wondering if I'll get to race onroad this summer. I talked to Tom H. at Rider's last Friday, and they may be racing indoors in the store next to them. Seems the 'Barstools & More' place is going away and the mall owner said they are welcome to use it. The only problem is that it will last only as long as the area is vacant. That, and a lack of carpet. Seems the old stuff is being ripped out and they don't want to buy any Ozite just to use for the summer. I can understand that.
> 
> Good thing I've got my offroad vehicles.
> 
> Bill.


Hey, that was only one page back.... :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Keep him in line Bill!! (somebody needs to...LoL!!)


----------



## kevinm

Blueskid said:


> I talked to Tom at riders today... and he said they will have a indoor track in the barstools and more place.. untill it rents out again anyway... He says they're gona try and run on the cement... sounds like fun to me


Will the track be ready tomorrow? :jest: Sounds like indoors is the only viable option for this weekend.


----------



## Blueskid

WarpWind said:


> Hey, that was only one page back.... :thumbsup:


Oh uh yeah... I knew that...  

Ya see bill.. I dont really pay any atention to what you post most of the time...  


hehe just kidding man..


----------



## Blueskid

kevinm said:


> Will the track be ready tomorrow? :jest: Sounds like indoors is the only viable option for this weekend.



Tom said they're looking more at June befor the Barstool place is out...


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Keep him in line Bill!! (somebody needs to...LoL!!)


Now that we have someone to keep me in line... what about you old timer?


----------



## John Warner

Old timer?...... you'd better watch it or I might have to swat ya with my cane!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John, you're so old I'm surprised your cane hasn't rotted! :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Actually it is rotted. After all, I made it from one of the parts off of your MOPAR (Mostly Old Parts And Rust!)


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Old timer?...... you'd better watch it or I might have to swat ya with my cane!!


Do you have the energy to do that any more? :devil: :jest: If so you better be careful, you wouldn't wana break a hip or anything... :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Not to change the subject or anything but......
Steven has his Subaru RS 2.5 on the road as of today. BEWARE!! Here's kind of what it looks like......


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy! You'd be surprised... My mostly old parts and rust is coming around rather nicely! Just wish I could get the egr and o2 off it so I could put the new ones in...


----------



## hyena boy

the subaru looks nice..i like the color. does it hanve the gold wheels? are there ant mods to the engine?

about this new track.. it is in the hocky building.

is there a place locally that runs 1/8 gas on saturday? with all unsertenty about on road i think i might just run gas. with gas costing $3 a gallon driving to lansing sounds expencive. i also don't need to buy as much stuff to run it this summer.

see you all soon.

jeff


----------



## John Warner

Yes it has the factory gold wheels, some minor mods to the engine and is the same color blue. (I have whats left of the 1/2 gallon of the base/clear left over, georgous color might I add!) The paint was applied by none other. And last but not least.... yes it's in the same building and location that the old Great Lakes Racers Club was in for the last time. 8th scale on-road or off-road?


----------



## John Warner

Also..... I thought you were moving to Arizona???


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> yes it's in the same building and location that the old Great Lakes Racers Club was in for the last time.



Anyone know when they will be open?


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Saturday was their first day of racing. "Barstools & More" moves out on June 10. I'll be there helping to get it ready. Anybody else wanna volunteer?



Saturday was? as in last saturday they raced with the Barstools still there??  


I have a gig this coming saturday at Billy's lounge on wealthy, So I'm not gona be able to make it for racing.. 

what time are they racing there? in the morning or afternoon?


----------



## J FAST

So whats under the carpet? sealed shiny concreate? unsealed rough concreate? is the carpet glued down? unglued?


----------



## Denney

Jesse - From the looks of the loading dock (the only area not carpeted) it is slightly roughed-up unsealed concrete. My understanding is that the mall owner will remove the existing carpet, & Rider's may have to clean up any remaining glue (As far as they know it's all glued down). I was talking to Tom @ Rider's last week & suggested that we'll have to run a few cars on it when they're done & see how it works. Traction can be pretty good on unsealed concrete, but they won't know the ststus until after the carpet's up.

That's about all I know...Denney


----------



## Max

So they are goin to run directly on the concrete, with Foam or Rubber tires?

Max K


----------



## WarpWind

Tom said they may look at sandblasting the racing area slightly to get a bit of texture for grip. If they don't overdue it, rubber tyres should hook up nicely.

Anyways, I've almost got my RC18B done so I've got to go check out Battlefront and give their dirt track a try.

Bill.


----------



## J FAST

*Hmm*

Im sure rubber tires will hook up much better than foams on concrete. im wondering if we would be better off running on the carpet that is glued down?
I bet running rubber tires on the carpet thats down would have alot more traction than on the concrete. after a few runs it would put down some bite im sure.


----------



## Denney

Max - They don't know yet...they are going to have to test & see what works best. From some of the practicing I've done on concrete, rubber tires should work ok, but it depends on the surface.

Denney


----------



## Denney

J - I'm not sure...I've run on that type of carpet & it can be static sensitive, is definately directional (depending on which way the carpet strands run), & may or may not have grip. I'd like to run on it first, just to find out though.

D


----------



## J FAST

*hmm*

They should let a few of us run around on it a little to find out. I think rubbers would work best. I ran rubber tire at CEFX and traction was med bite and cs 27 with paragon really gets sticky my car hooked up as good as with foams. im wondering if it will work ok on that type of carpet. or i wonder if we would be allowed to use some sort of traction additive to spray on the concrete?


----------



## J FAST

Like molassis LOL


----------



## Denney

Should be at least as much grip as we used to get in the parking lot (with the concrete indoors). Paragon should work too, I would think. Either way, I'll take it...


----------



## Max

So are we gonna have to bring our own tables and power, or do they at least have power. it sure sounds like a lot of fun.

Max K

BTW: Denney how are the 2 bodies holding up?


----------



## J FAST

*yeah*

Well its better than a sharp stick in the eye :drunk:


----------



## Denney

Max - You sure ask a lot of questions! I am expecting to bring my own table/chair/extension cord (there s/b plenty of electricity). Bodies are fine...still like new...still not cut out...(I'm gettin' to it!)

D


----------



## Denney

Jerrod - Check your PM's!

Roy - Buy a T2 & plan on coming to Cleveland this year!

Jesse - Let me win next time we race!

Kevin - Plan on running 19T Rubber at Lansing!

That should cover everyone...


----------



## Max

Denney said:


> Max - You sure ask a lot of questions! I am expecting to bring my own table/chair/extension cord (there s/b plenty of electricity). Bodies are fine...still like new...still not cut out...(I'm gettin' to it!)


 Sorry, Im still a kid Rember?!?!?!?! woot! Go 15 year olds
yea cleveland should be a lot of fun this year, i plan on goin to that this time.

Max K

Any body good at cutting/milling out graphite??


----------



## kevinm

Denney - I'll do 19T rubber IF my tires show up (and Jeff doesn't complain about my 4300 motor).


----------



## Mike Champ

Does anybody has the actual address, so I can mapquest the place?
Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Blueskid

Mike Champ said:


> Does anybody has the actual address, so I can mapquest the place?
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike



Ok there are 2 tracks being talked about here Mike.. The first one is in the exact same place as GLRC was at LAST... next to the indoor floor hocky rink.. remember? also they are talking about next to Riders in that "Barstools & more" place.. They goin outa bussiness so riders can use that for a track! I hope that helps


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Sorry...Sat. was the first race day @ the hockey rink.



Do they have a web site or any place to get info? What classes? what time? what days? Did you race there last saturday?


----------



## Blueskid

Denney said:


> Jerrod - Check your PM's!
> 
> Roy - Buy a T2 & plan on coming to Cleveland this year!
> 
> Jesse - Let me win next time we race!
> 
> Kevin - Plan on running 19T Rubber at Lansing!
> 
> *That should cover everyone*...



hey, what about me Denny? Where do I rank on the list of Important people to talk to ?

 No one loves me...


----------



## Roy Dallier

Denney said:


> Jerrod - Check your PM's!
> 
> Roy - Buy a T2 & plan on coming to Cleveland this year!
> 
> Jesse - Let me win next time we race!
> 
> Kevin - Plan on running 19T Rubber at Lansing!
> 
> That should cover everyone...



I plan on going to Cleveland but not with a taxi cab for a ride just 1/12
Stock & 19 turn. Hay when are you going to get a buggy and come play in dirt or are you afraid to get your shoes dirty. HEHEHEHE :tongue: :wave:


----------



## Roy Dallier

Blueskid said:


> hey, what about me Denny? Where do I rank on the list of Important people to talk to ?
> 
> No one loves me...


NOT VERY Important JK HAHAHA :tongue:


----------



## Mike Champ

stampede said:


> Jesse: I've never tried a sharp stick in the eye, but I've had a sharp screwdriver in my eye. It was a blast! Don't knock it 'till you've tried it.
> 
> Bill: Are you gonna run your 18B on off weeks? Do you know any other people who are wanting to run 18B's?


I would run my half eight if there is a track and a class for it somewhere close...


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Jesse: I've never tried a sharp stick in the eye, but I've had a sharp screwdriver in my eye. It was a blast! Don't knock it 'till you've tried it.
> 
> Bill: Are you gonna run your 18B on off weeks? Do you know any other people who are wanting to run 18B's?



I've been kicking the Idea around on getting a RC18T or B also.. Is that what they're racing at the old GLRC place?


----------



## WarpWind

stampede said:


> Bill: Are you gonna run your 18B on off weeks? Do you know any other people who are wanting to run 18B's?


Slaughter was going to get his 18T back from a friend to run out there. And I'm sure DeMeesters will be running something. I'm not too terribly worried about how many people show up to run. The dirt track just looks like a lot of fun. And I might even get in a few games while I'm there. 

Of course, the last time I tried two hobbies under the same roof, things ended badly. Ah, the memories.... :freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Well its better than a sharp stick in the eye :drunk:





stampede said:


> Jesse: I've never tried a sharp stick in the eye, but I've had a sharp screwdriver in my eye. It was a blast! Don't knock it 'till you've tried it.


Sharp stick in the eye or a sharp screwdrive!
I like the way Red forman puts it.
"How would you like my foot in your ask", Lol. :freak:


----------



## Blueskid

Blueskid said:


> I've been kicking the Idea around on getting a RC18T or B also.. Is that what they're racing at the old GLRC place?





Mike Champ said:


> I would run my half eight if there is a track and a class for it somewhere close...


As you can see some of us dont have a clue what's really goin on! So uhh.. Once again.. what are they racing over there? and when? what kinda track is it now? Is there any place to get info? like a web site or anything?


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> The guys that are doing it couldn't be nicer people. The 1/18 offroad track actually looks cool. I'm considering getting an 18B just to run when I want. They are trying to make it accessible at all times. Which means practice when you want. The on-road course is a tad small but they built it for mini-z's. The spot where the 1/10 track was is being used to store a car, a boat, and some other random stuff. They're trying to use that section, as well, but they said they plan on starting slow and see what happens. They're going to do gaming there, too.



Oh my, I'm not to bright these days.... That helps.. So they only have tracks set up for Mini's at the moment? And they race on saturdays? in the morning or at night?


----------



## John Warner

Wow..... sounds like plenty of racing going to be happening this season.
Anybody have an idea where the Whiteheads plan to do racing at?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Wow..... sounds like plenty of racing going to be happening this season.
> Anybody have an idea where the Whiteheads plan to do racing at?


Yeah and you should bust out your car once and a while.
Rumor has it that Tony and Marty our burned out with running local racing.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

knapster said:


> Yeah and you should bust out your car once and a while.
> Rumor has it that Tony and Marty our burned out with running local racing.


 
Not trying to say anything bad so don't take this the wrong way... But I guess running a track isn't all the fun and games it was said to be. Those who have done it know, as well as those that have helped.

But anyway, I probably won't be running anymore in Michigan. Gotta save money for the big move. Johnny Boy knows why! LOL! All I can say is it was fun racing with you guys, and maybe I'll see some of you at Cleveland after all is said and done in N.C.


43 days and counting Johnny Boy!!!


----------



## hyena boy

john - i wont be moving 'til the middle of july if we move there. are you going to be around on friday? i might be able to meet you to pick up my head.

how big is the carpet at the hocky rink?


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> You guys are gonna make me spend more money. The beautiful thing about it is they're trying to be open all week, as well.



Open all week could be a really cool thing.. I'd love to be able to practice more often.. I think it'd be cool to race a mini class in the evening, on a weekday... 

Ya know since yer spending money Jason, you might as well just break down and buy a 1/8th scale buggy and come play with us out at WOOR.... All I can say about them is.... wow.... :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

hyena boy said:


> john - i wont be moving 'til the middle of july if we move there. are you going to be around on friday? i might be able to meet you to pick up my head.
> 
> how big is the carpet at the hocky rink?


The last time I was at the old track about a month ago, everything was still in it's exact location as it was when we stopped racing. There were some cars and a boat parked on top of the carpet track. They may have changed things around since then. 

Friday.... I'll be in and out most all day. The swimming pool company from Kalamazoo is coming out to install a new custom designed liner, cut out part of the surrounding concrete deck to install the new steps and jacuzzi, install a new pump and motor and connect the salt/chlorine converter and digital control panel.

Home ownership is sooooo much fun. And next month is new roof month.... it sure isn't what it was 15 years ago. Use to be a new roof cost about 3 to $5,000.00. Todays price..... $21,000.00!!!

Give me a shout on the Nextel sometime in the afternoon


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Yeah and you should bust out your car once and a while.


I should do that... where & when?? :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> 43 days and counting Johnny Boy!!!


I'll bet the days are going slowly arn't they?  I'm jealous!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

stampede said:


> It's a shame that Tony and Marty are done running races. If anyone was watching closely, you could see it happening. They were doing too much damage control almost all of last winter. I'd be pretty *stressed out trying to please what seemed to be 8 million different types of racers. * The hardcores would get on them about something and in trying to please them, they'd piss off the more casual racers and vice versa.


Jason,
I think you've hit the nail on the head with this to some degree.
With the developement of so may different types of r/c vehicles over the last fifteen years or so its no wounder that this problem exsist.
Trying to run so many different types of vehicles in there peferred conditions in one venue is almost an impossible task with out ruffling feathers.
I think what I'm seeing in some of the bigger citys across the US and abroad is a trend happening whereas track owners are developing specialized venue's that cater to a smaller segment of r/c instead of a broad range.
As for Tony and Marty, I do understand their situation as I have been there and done that. However I had hoped that when Tony and Marty took over the "Club racing" in Grand Rapids and did away with the club aspect or r/c it would do more to ease the pressue, but I guess it was'nt ment to be and for that we all find ourselves uncertian of r/c in Grand Rapids.

Just my pennies worth.


----------



## tonyw

We are alive and well! We have been waiting on Riders and looking at our other options. We are working on a couple of things now and should know something very soon. Please, Don't give up on us yet!

Tony & Marty


----------



## John Warner

Well, I probably shouldn't chime in but anyway..... Someone once told me that running an RC track was nothing more than a day care for adults. It's quite apparent that it's impossible to make everyone happy at the same time. Everybody has their own views on how things should be done, and no matter how hard you try your still a jerk to most. I can very well relate to the "burned out" syndrome. But I have to admit it took us almost nine years before it finally became a reality.

I personally want to thank each and every person that ever stepped up and helped out, it was more than greatly appreciated!!!! All of you know who you are!!!! On another note, I've received email asking if there's a possibility that GLRC may reopen someday, or if I planned on ever running a track again. The answer is simple..... NEVER, at least not in this lifetime!

I use to think I had made many friends over the years running R/C racing but I found out that there was only a few that actually were my true friends. The rest of them... well...

There's a whole lot more that comes to mind that gives me the desire to put in print but I'll pass for arguments sake. This much I can say..... treat your track management with a little respect and give them the credit they deserve for the amount of time, money and devotion they put forth in providing you the racer with a place to enjoy your chosen hobby. Without them or the track they operate, all you'll have left is your driveway or backyard.

.


----------



## The Chad

Very well said.......


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well John,
What can I say?
I know I have allways enjoyed your company.
Now that it is firm in your mind that you are truly done as a track operator I hope that you will find it within yourself to become more visable in our local r/c community, as a hobbiest that is.
I would hate to say one day when we are racing together, I know what the problem is.
"RUST".


----------



## Butch

Having been in the track running position before I know what it is like.
There has been nobody put more effort into the track operations than John and Fred.
Some may have put forth as much effort but no one has put in more.
Just my 2 cents.
Butch

They could run my races any time.


----------



## Fred Knapp

stampede said:


> Tony&Marty: I can't wait to kick your 12th scale tail. :thumbsup:
> 
> Jason D.


And let the smack talk begin. Lol


----------



## kevinm

John Warner said:


> ... Without them or the track they operate, all you'll have left is your driveway or backyard..


*AND IN GRAND RAPIDS, YOU PROBABLY CAN'T DO THAT EITHER!*
*THANK YOU, ZONING COMMISSION.  *


----------



## Denney

Kevin - I hear ya' BTW I'll probably be setting up a Mini-Z track in my basement in 2-3 weeks...so nobody call the cops on me...

Denney


----------



## John Warner

You'd better be careful.... the RC police may already be investigating!!!! LoL!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Jeez... I wish I had the time to race. I still have two brand new (well, now they are a year old) battery packs that have never seen a track. Just too much going on. It would be a good stress reliever though!


----------



## eclipz95

Helloooooooo.......... *tap* *tap* Is this thing working?

Jeff


----------



## John Warner

eclipz95 said:


> Helloooooooo.......... *tap* *tap* Is this thing working?
> 
> Jeff


Hello... hello... are you still alive?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Well John,
> What can I say?
> I know I have allways enjoyed your company.
> Now that it is firm in your mind that you are truly done as a track operator I hope that you will find it within yourself to become more visable in our local r/c community, as a hobbiest that is.
> I would hate to say one day when we are racing together, I know what the problem is.
> "RUST".


Fred, the same goes for you as I'm sure you very well know! And it's not the rust that worries me, it's what was going on the last race you and I were in! I think the whole drivers stand was vibrating... LoL!!!


----------



## mredzadventure

Boy John you said it. Many moons ago in a little town was an old steel building.In this building was some old ratty carpet no automatic scoring system, kerosene heaters that smoked and belched fumes, condensation on cold days formed on the inside of the building raining on your stuff. ICE on the carpet on the real cold day's. We had no bathrooms or running water or an air compressor or anything that some of the tracks have today. But what we did have was something you don't see much of these day's FUN!!!!!! LOTS OF FUN!!! This was where it all started from these humble beginnings in Hastings MI the track grew and flourshed. It grew out of Hastings into Grand Rapids. What we had back then was a group of people who wanted to race there stuff and have a good time doing it. I remember where it started WHO grew it . And it is a shame that an area as large as G.R. Can't have a world class track.


----------



## Blueskid

mredzadventure said:


> Boy John you said it. Many moons ago in a little town was an old steel building.In this building was some old ratty carpet no automatic scoring system, kerosene heaters that smoked and belched fumes, condensation on cold days formed on the inside of the building raining on your stuff. ICE on the carpet on the real cold day's. We had no bathrooms or running water or an air compressor or anything that some of the tracks have today. But what we did have was something you don't see much of these day's FUN!!!!!! LOTS OF FUN!!! This was where it all started from these humble beginnings in Hastings MI the track grew and flourshed. It grew out of Hastings into Grand Rapids. What we had back then was a group of people who wanted to race there stuff and have a good time doing it. I remember where it started WHO grew it . And it is a shame that an area as large as G.R. Can't have a world class track.



Wow I remember that track! I went there the 2nd to last race they had there! I was 13 years old at the time, and it was only the 2nd time I ever raced an RC car.. I ran my RC10T on the dirt track, and my 10L on the carpet track.. The only thing I really remember about the place was those damn Heaters, and the nasty smell of the exaust from them!! And man oh man was it cold! Those were the days :thumbsup:

Man I wish I would have stayed racing ever since I was 13 lol..


----------



## WarpWind

mredzadventure said:


> I remember where it started WHO grew it . And it is a shame that an area as large as G.R. Can't have a world class track.


Ah, I remember when we did have world class action. I miss Uncle Ted. I wish he'd come back.


----------



## John Warner

So whatever happened to Mr. McCarthy anyway? What was the reason he quit?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I heard he got to the point where he got tired of the racers complaining. He just let others run the track and he picked up the moneys, Man, that was a long time ago. The last track he was at was out in Ada!


----------



## mredzadventure

I remeber thr G.R. track it is sad that we have to go all over Gods Green Earth to race. It really is the core group of people working together "racers included' that make a track work. I don't know when things changed I've been out of racing for a while and it seems like the attitude is I paid my money to race its someone else's problem. Everyone needs to pitch in. When did help become a four letter word. It seems like the fighting at any track is over petty things we are all grown-ups here why can't we act like them. I would love to see a world class track in the area. I think it would be great asset to the community. I would like to think we all could make it work but if you could get two people to agree that the sky was blue that would be a start.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, well I think the closest your going to get to that is by going here..... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=131222


----------



## Fred Knapp

How true that is John, not even sure way.
But we allway have fun there.
Buy the way we've been running rubber on carpet, man that is fun.
It is just as fast as foam.


----------



## John Warner

What tire are you guy's using, take-offs or cs27s or something?
I ran rubber tire a few years back and had a blast, maybe I'll try that again!


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> The last track he was at was out in Ada!


Believe it or not, but I was there many times. If it's the same place I'm thinking of. You walked through the door, tables on the left, carpet on the right, two piece drivers stand and a port-a-pot outside, right?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> What tire are you guy's using, take-offs or cs27s or something?
> I ran rubber tire a few years back and had a blast, maybe I'll try that again!


Andrew and Jesse are using cs 27's I believe and i've been running rp30's.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Believe it or not, but I was there many times. If it's the same place I'm thinking of. You walked through the door, tables on the left, carpet on the right, two piece drivers stand and a port-a-pot outside, right?


 
Yup, thats the one. the track had to be vacuumed every week before we could race cuz the coating on the cieling kept flaking off and falling on the track. If I remember right thats the track Walt Henderson got his 1/10 pan car stuck in the cieling!


----------



## Blueskid

DamageIncRacing said:


> I heard he got to the point where he got tired of the racers complaining. He just let others run the track and he picked up the moneys, Man, that was a long time ago. The last track he was at was out in Ada!



If I'm not mistaken, that was the first place I ever raced! Only raced one time there tho


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that was the first place I ever raced! Only raced one time there tho


I think your correct. You ran there with your uncle and somebody else. I actually have a picture with them in it. I think one of the guy's was a mechanic right? You also use to go to that oval track at the park as well as the GLRC track when it was in Gun Lake!!


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Yup, thats the one. the track had to be vacuumed every week before we could race cuz the coating on the ceiling kept flaking off and falling on the track.


Yep, kinda looked like white paint or something. Kept getting stuck in everybodys cars and motors!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I ran rubber tire a few years back and had a blast, maybe I'll try that again!


Yeah, maybe when barstools moves out and the track is setup you could find your way up here and check it out?


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> I think your correct. You ran there with your uncle and somebody else. I actually have a picture with them in it. I think one of the guy's was a mechanic right? You also use to go to that oval track at the park as well as the GLRC track when it was in Gun Lake!!



Yeah it was my uncle and a guy named Don Johnson... I would be very interested in seeing this picture you speak of!
Yeah I raced at that oval track at the park once also.. But really when I was 13 most of my experice was at your track at Gun Lake.. I really wish I could have stayed raceing all these years!


----------



## John Warner

The picture is of AJ standing next to your uncle and Don in front of that little scoring desk. One of them has on a blue shirt with oil stains on the front of it. Man, that seems like a 100 years ago!!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Man, that seems like a 100 years ago!!


I know you're old enough, but can you really remember 100 years ago...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I remember the first time I raced with you "Hastings Boys" out at the track off patterson at gun lake. Low hanging reznor furnaces, a couple of port-o-cans outside, mis-matched carpet. Some kook name Pete Helmer talked a bunch of us "Rivertown Racers" into checking out the track. Man John- that was what, 8+ years ago?! Wonder if Gerald still has the bumps on his head from running into the furnaces marshalling. That one on the straight was murder! And who can forget "MIIIIIIIIIITCH!". :devil:


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> I know you're old enough, but can you really remember 100 years ago...


Yeah, pretty much... that was back when dirt was still clean!


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> I remember the first time I raced with you "Hastings Boys" out at the track off patterson at gun lake. Low hanging reznor furnaces, a couple of port-o-cans outside, mis-matched carpet. Some kook name Pete Helmer talked a bunch of us "Rivertown Racers" into checking out the track. Man John- that was what, 8+ years ago?! Wonder if Gerald still has the bumps on his head from running into the furnaces marshalling. That one on the straight was murder! And who can forget "MIIIIIIIIIITCH!". :devil:


Yep I remember oh to well. The mis-matched carpet (brown infield green racing surface) actually came out of an old folks retirement home down in Kalamazoo. Tom Reynolds was the one that got it for us for free. (he's no longer with us as I'm sure you know) I'll bet you also remember standing on the one foot tall drivers stand and only having your antenna up half way so it wouldn't stick into the ceiling don't you?
Pete Helmer... LoL! MIIIIIIIIIITCH..... I thought for sure he'd sat in something wet on the toilet seat and became frozen there!!! He's also the one that talked us into building lots of new lane dividers for the upcoming on-road cars because all we were running was oval and trucks. Remember when Gerald passed out and layed on the track and we raced around him? Memories... great stuff!!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Yeah, maybe when barstools moves out and the track is setup you could find your way up here and check it out?


That would be nice, but I doubt they'd allow it.


----------



## Blueskid

What ever happened to old Frank?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Remember when Gerald passed out and layed on the track and we raced around him? Memories... great stuff!!


 
Well, most of us raced around him... I seem to recall a few people that didn't make it... He took up a lot of track space!


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> What ever happened to old Frank?


That's a good question. I know he left his wife and moved to GR, then got back together with her. But that was a few years ago. I haven't seen him in a looooog time. I do see Pat (sarge) every couple of weeks or so. Remember him?


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> That's a good question. I know he left his wife and moved to GR, then got back together with her. But that was a few years ago. I haven't seen him in a looooog time. I do see Pat (sarge) every couple of weeks or so. Remember him?



Oh yeah I remember Pat, Pretty much the only people I remember from there was you, AJ, Pat, Frank, and Gerald! Ya know I actually have a video from racing there.. One day my mom came down with her video camera.. It's kinda neat to watch


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Last time I saw Pat, all his r/c stuff was flying through the air when we were on Lousma! LOL!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> That would be nice, but I doubt they'd allow it.


Yeah it would, id think that everything would be good by now.


----------



## mc43

ah the good ole days of the quansi hut,and then the boathouse,that was fun back then lol


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Mark Cieciek! You still around! Boy have I got some news for you! Johnny Boy can tell ya too...


----------



## mredzadventure

Man do I feel old I remeber when John walked through the door I think you were running some old SCE packs I don't remember your car you had at the track I'm sure it was as old as your battries. Remember when Frank got his front teeth back. He was walking around like a new dad showing off his baby. All the fun out at gun lake hastings MAN was that really 8 years ago. Almost 9 Boy what i wouldn'nt give to have that back again, Bad carpet and all. It was the people at those two tracks that really make the memories fond. :thumbsup: I haven't seen Frank or Pat or Pete in many moons.


----------



## kevinm

If any of you G.R. guys want to come outside to play with your toy cars, Hobbytown USA in Grand Blanc is racing every saturday. Pretty laid back (like Rider's was), and a fairly smooth parking lot. It'd still be a bit of a drive for you (Yahoo! estimates 120 miles, 1:42 travel time), but at least it's closer to you than most other places you could go for outdoor on-road. 

And don't forget the Hobby Hub's race this weekend.


----------



## WarpWind

kevinm said:


> And don't forget the Hobby Hub's race this weekend.


I'm planning on it. I'm itching to get my tamiya out. And since it's an off weekend for RawRoots, it'll cover my racing fix for the weekend.

Which reminds, anyone got directions to where the Hub is racing? I've got everything together, just need to know how to get there.

Bill.


----------



## kevinm

It's out behind the Frandor mall next to a softball field. Same place he had a couple of races last year.


----------



## John Warner

Bill, if you look for and find the "Modern Skate" shop you'll be able to see the track from there.
Crazy stuff..... Bill with a Tamiya, and me with an HPI. Go figure!


----------



## tonyw

WMRC has decided to help Roy at RawRoots this summer. Come on out and join us this summer!
Tony & Marty


----------



## John Warner

mredzadventure said:


> All the fun out at gun lake & Hastings. MAN was that really 8 years ago. Almost 9 Boy what i wouldn'nt give to have that back again, Bad carpet and all. It was the people at those two tracks that really make the memories fond. :thumbsup: I haven't seen Frank or Pat or Pete in many moons.


I have to agree. We had USED commercial loop pile carpeting, pit tables made from donated mis-made residential doors, port-a-pots, a drivers stand consisting of some old plywood sitting on cement blocks and a low ceiling as well as lame heat via some of those kerosene torpedo heaters. (anybody remember when Garrett melted his brand new Nike nylon pants?) But the one thing we did have was FUN! Nobody complained about anything simply because we all got along with each other and were there simply to play with our toys and do a little racing in the meantime. 8 years ago it wasn't about who had the best batteries and equipment because winning wasn't everything!


----------



## mredzadventure

AMEN BROTHER...... AMEN I remember when garret melted his pants. I think i have a pair of roasted shoes somewhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> 8 years ago it wasn't about who had the best batteries and equipment because winning wasn't everything!


 
Winning still isn't everything. Thats why I quit. When it became political backstabbing it wasn't fun anymore. So I'll find me a new track down south.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Bill, if you look for and find the "Modern Skate" shop you'll be able to see the track from there.
> Crazy stuff..... Bill with a Tamiya, and me with an HPI. Go figure!


What would be even crazier would be if I got to face that HPI of yours sometime. And it's gonna be a few more years before I get the chance to in Cleveland, so I guess that's out.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> What would be even crazier would be if I got to face that HPI of yours sometime. And it's gonna be a few more years before I get the chance to in Cleveland, so I guess that's out.
> 
> Bill.


Wrong again..... You'll be seeing me sooner than you think! 
Plus.... I plan on doing either 12th scale or 19 turn at the Champs this year!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Wrong again..... You'll be seeing me sooner than you think!
> Plus.... I plan on doing either 12th scale or 19 turn at the Champs this year!


Sooner than I think...  That would assume that I think! Are we talking about Lansing or Raw Roots. It would be something to see you with a dirt car!

And as for Cleveland, you'll have to let me know what class you're going to run. It would be kewl to see if I can still run with you.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

tony whitehead said:


> OK, we have decided what we are going to do this summer! Things have not worked out very well for On-road racing at Riders so we will be helping out Roy at RawRoots Off-road racing this summer. Hope to see everybody there!


Tony,
I found this on the WMRC web site.
I'm just wondering if this means that when barstools moves out you guys will not be running any races there?
Thnaks,
-Fred


----------



## Mike Champ

tonyw said:


> WMRC has decided to help Roy at RawRoots this summer. Come on out and join us this summer!
> Tony & Marty


Does that mean that every Saturday there will be raing there, or are we still keeping the every 2 weeks schedule?
Would be cool to have it more often than every 2 weeks, 'cause if you can't make it once, you have to wait a month before you can race there again, and summer in Michigan isn't that long...

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

stampede said:


> From what I understand, the "Barstools" place will go on as planned, regardless of who's running it.


Well thats good because I was thinking that Barstools fell through also.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jason,
Are you and Denney still planning on CEFX Saturday?


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> How many people are going to make it to Lansing on Sunday and how many are going on Monday? Is anybody going to have a generator or something I can pilfer power from?


 Billy and I are going on Sunday since that is the somewhat official day. I don't know yet if I am going to haul out the generator. Bill and I have deep cycle batteries and butane soldering irons so theres not much need. But if enough grand rapidians needed it I can see about getting one of the family generators to bring.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Denney

Fred - I still plan on going to CEFX on Sat, as long as there will be someone to run with (...hint, hint). I'll have room in the car to take someone else too, if anyone wants a free ride...like maybe someone who hasn't raced in a while...someone that would like to run 19T rubber...maybe even someone older...maybe even JOHN WARNER...criminy, do I gotta spell it out!!

Denney


----------



## tonyw

knapster said:


> Tony,
> I found this on the WMRC web site.
> I'm just wondering if this means that when barstools moves out you guys will not be running any races there?
> Thnaks,
> -Fred


Fred,
WMRC will not be running the races at Bar Stool but if everything does work out there, someone else will run the races there. We are still hopefull that next year the parking lot races at Riders can resume.


----------



## tonyw

Mike Champ said:


> Does that mean that every Saturday there will be raing there, or are we still keeping the every 2 weeks schedule?
> Would be cool to have it more often than every 2 weeks, 'cause if you can't make it once, you have to wait a month before you can race there again, and summer in Michigan isn't that long...
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Mike,
I am hearing that a lot of other people would also like to see this happen. Anyone that would like to see this happen should contact Roy, at Rawroots, and tell him they would support it. If there was enought support, he might go for it!


----------



## Blueskid

tonyw said:


> Mike,
> I am hearing that a lot of other people would also like to see this happen. Anyone that would like to see this happen should contact Roy, at Rawroots, and tell him they would support it. If there was enought support, he might go for it!


Yeah every other weekend just ins't enough! I heard that he only runs every other weekend becuase of his work schedule... and I'm not sure if he wants that many people on his property when he's not there.. ? it would be cool to run every weekend tho ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Hey all,

I got a message from Jason DeMeester last night. BFG
will be opening this weekend. No fees for the weekend
so be sure to go and check it out. I am hoping to
make it down there this saturday with my 18T. :thumbsup:

http://www.battlefrontgaming.com

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Blueskid

kickyfast said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got a message from Jason DeMeester last night. BFG
> will be opening this weekend. No fees for the weekend
> so be sure to go and check it out. I am hoping to
> make it down there this saturday with my 18T. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.battlefrontgaming.com
> 
> Mike Slaughter



Hmm not much goin on with that web site lol.. Must not be working totaly right at the moment??


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Mike... Click on the white button. That's the "enter" button. There's also a picture link as well.



 There is no White button, and the picture/link is broken, and it's just linked to index.htm which is the same page I'm at... there is something wrong with the site..


----------



## Fred Knapp

It works for me!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Worked for me,too. And I was just lookin to see if it worked!


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Worked just fine for me to. Maybe....... it's YOUR computer!
> 
> Try this link, see if it'll work........ http://www.battlefrontgaming.com/home.htm



that link works fine for me.. The http://battlefrontgaming.com link doesn't!


----------



## Blueskid

Heh wow that little track looks sweet! I gota get a 18t


----------



## Blueskid

Is the outdoor On road 1/10th goin ??


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

any chance you'll be around Monday????????? sure would like to see you again... both Sat and Sun are filled up. LMK


----------



## Guest

DaWrench,

Heya, 

I tried giving you a call a month or so ago, but no luck. Unfortunatly sunday is the only day that works for me. To much house work, and I don't want to bring down the scourge of the wife. Next saturday I will be out at rawroots though which is near your neck of the woods. It would be great to see you again.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,
I understand about the wife thingy...... I will try to make it out to RawRoots Saturday if I don't have to work......... (so hoping so at this point). 

as for calling me...... my cell has been acting up......but I'm near the end of it's contract. looking at Nextel right now......gotta be better than Verizon. 
I'm home until 2pm and home around midnight. I get up around 10 on a good day.

hope to see ya soon


----------



## DaWrench

John:

well.when I gotta walk a 1/4 mile just to use my cell at work..... and my foreman's Nextel works great anywhere in the shop (1.750000 square feet worth) I'll switch to Nextel and take my chances.


----------



## mredzadventure

One word... :thumbsup: Junktell


----------



## mredzadventure

OR @#:~?*&@#$TELL


----------



## Fred Knapp

For all the Grand Rapids onroad racers.
CEFX is going to be hosting a Saturday points series for onroad starting in June.

It will run from June 10th to August 19th twice a month. It is a best 5 of 7 series.

Classes, based on attendance, 3 racers make a class.
Stock, 19T and Mod sedan, Stock and Mod 1/12th, 19T rubber tire sedan, Mini, etc...

Race dates:
June 10th
June 17th
July 1st
July 8th
July 22nd
August 5th
August 19th

Top 3 in all classes earn CEFX dollars useable towards track time or in store product.


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Oh, I see how you are. You have to live in Grand Rapids to be invited!
> Wished it would have read.... "For all the Grand Rapids AREA onroad racers"


lol John, why you always gota give everyone a hard time? :tongue: You know what he means...


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Correction:*

"For all the Grand Rapids AREA onroad racers" and beyond.
CEFX is going to be hosting a Saturday points series for onroad starting in June.

It will run from June 10th to August 19th twice a month. It is a best 5 of 7 series.

Classes, based on attendance, 3 racers make a class.
Stock, 19T and Mod sedan, Stock and Mod 1/12th, 19T rubber tire sedan, Mini, etc...

Race dates:
June 10th
June 17th
July 1st
July 8th
July 22nd
August 5th
August 19th

Top 3 in all classes earn CEFX dollars useable towards track time or in store product.


----------



## Max

Hey mike did you forget to run your first run in VRC? What happened?
Are you going to go to Raw Roots Tomorrow?

MaxK


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> Hey mike did you forget to run your first run in VRC? What happened?
> Are you going to go to Raw Roots Tomorrow?
> 
> MaxK



No Max I didn't forget to.. I've been in Columbus, OH all week for work.. We left tuesday morning, and I just got home around 3:15am!! I slept pretty much the whole way home, so I do plan on goin out to Raw Roots then to WOOR today.. As long as I wake up! lol 

BTW Congrats on the 2nd place finish man!! That's awesome.. Just keep raceing and you got 2nd in the points for sure man! Lee is out on his own race, no one is gona touch him lol.. and I'm afraid I'm out of the running missing 2 races now..


----------



## Max

Lee is just too good. 4 laps ahead of me. But this next race at cincinati '02 could change it all.
Well see ya at the track.

MaxK


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> Lee is just too good. 4 laps ahead of me. But this next race at cincinati '02 could change it all.
> Well see ya at the track.
> 
> MaxK



lol I wouldn't count on it.. Lee is one of the Fastest guys that play the game.. It doesn't matter what track he's on.. he's awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

US Indoor Champs will be here in 172 days.
The 2006 handbook can be found here in .pdf format............
http://www.indoorchamps.com/Files/Indoor%20champs%20Handbook%202006.pdf


----------



## Fred Knapp

I downloaded and printed a copy off.
Are we there yet?


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> Where's everybody racing this weekend?


 I'm thinking Grand Blanc. I will have to see if I can talk Billy into going.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Where's everybody racing this weekend?



Well this weekend is round 2 of RC pro series at WOOR, but I have a gig in Freemont at the Baby Blues Festival.. so no racing for me...


----------



## Guest

Huh, no clue. I checked out a flyer and forum and no anwers there... Perhaps Kevin can help us out with that question.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

if it rains you should think about heading over to CEFX. points race ths Saturday. besides you'd kick most everyones butt. (I'll wrench for ya).

Just someething to think about.


----------



## Guest

Well I just ordered a front diff. I wasn't about to try a hairpin carpet course with a one-way. Hopefully it will be here in time. If so I'm in, just gotta figure out a carpool now.

Da Wrench...

Carefull now writing checks that my old non-racing butt can't cash.. 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

If I can get my ride put back together in time then I'll be going. It's not dirt, but I guess it'll have to do.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Man, this is great. I hope you all can make it.
-Fred


----------



## Guest

Hmmm... Everyone is out of front diffs. This may get interesting. I also have a spool on the way, but it is coming from Little Britain so may take awhile. CEFX might be out for me.... Perhaps I can bum a 12th scale off Billy.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Hmmm... Everyone is out of front diffs. This may get interesting. I also have a spool on the way, but it is coming from Little Britain so may take awhile. CEFX might be out for me.... Perhaps I can bum a 12th scale off Billy.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Mike, if its an AE diff your looking for I have one you can use.
-Fred


----------



## Guest

Unfortunatly I bought one of those weird Tamiya 415MSX Refine 2 thursday 4-6pm eastern pacific standard time slight crosswind version...... I love the car so far but it is a pain trying to find parts and set-ups for.

But thanks anyways I do appreciate the offer.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

If it uses the same parts as the EVO version, I'm pretty sure either the yokomo or hpi diffs will work.


----------



## Guest

Yokomo bitz are what I have been trying to get ahold of. I didn't know about the HPI possibility. I will have to do some research into that. It uses a centered front diff which is why some of the other tamiya stuff will not work on it. I don't have too much time to research it, so I'm open to suggestions on what HPI bitz may work. And then pray that horizon has them in stock.....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## J FAST

Kicky, are you going to be running rubber on carpet? if so you will want the oneway it will be faster. I heard CEFX has a open flowing style layout so it will defanatly be faster. Fred did you order that pully for me I'm in for this weekend if you got that pully.

:wave: Jesse


----------



## DaWrench

KickyFast:

I'll put Mini's 05 back together. you should be able to wheel it. it's fast enough to run with DJ. or you could run my 1/12th scale. it works really well at CEFX. it's up to you. LMK


----------



## Guest

J FAST said:


> Kicky, are you going to be running rubber on carpet? if so you will want the oneway it will be faster.


 Yeah, I’m starting to realize that a one-way on carpet might not be all that bad. I found a few set-ups to try from last years IITC race in Vegas that used one-ways with rubber tires.

 And odder yet, I forgot that I have a yokomo sitting in the back here at work. And it has the diff parts I need. So a quick visit to horizon hobby, and 10 bucks worth of parts and I have a diff to boot.

 Does CEFX sell traction-action on site?




Thanks all,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> or you could run my 1/12th scale.


I might have to "forget" my sedan in that case... Or run both.. :thumbsup:


Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Fred did you order that pully for me I'm in for this weekend if you got that pully.
> 
> Jesse


You know it. They are at CEFX, I just need to pay for them.
How was Florida? Did you get to run some laps with Jeff?
-Fred


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Perhaps I can bum a 12th scale off Billy.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I'd gladly help you out with that, but I currently have no 1/12th scale cars. I'm still trying to make up my mind on what I want next. I've had enough CRC cars. Maybe the BMI car would work. That, or the Black Widow.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Misery loves company.


JonHobbies said:


> The city of portage shut our outdoor track down because of chapter 24, article 4, noise.
> Noise on adjacent residential property reached as high as 77.9 decibels during R/C race.
> The track will be made into a parking lot.
> I want to thank all the racers who came out and showed their support.
> The indoor carpet track will be continue to be open for practice during normal business hours.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I found this artical on anohter site,
Super Battery,
Link


----------



## Guest

Since I have learned that assuming is bad.... How is the pit arraingment at CEFX? Do I need to pack a table, chairs, power cords etc? And is there going to be a GR freight train O' cars heading down?

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Since I have learned that assuming is bad.... How is the pit arraingment at CEFX? Do I need to pack a table, chairs, power cords etc? And is there going to be a GR freight train O' cars heading down?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Just bring your racing gear, tables, chairs, power and air are supplied.
I'll be leaving around 7:00am. If anyone wants to follow along let me know.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! 19 days!!! :devil:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Hey Johnny Boy!!! 19 days!!! :devil:


Must be nice. Enjoy the warmer winters!!!


----------



## eclipz95

stampede said:


> Did anyone know that our very own, Ben Wallace of the Detroit Pistons is an avid RC racer in the off season? In the May 15 Sports Illustrated, there's a small piece on page 35 with him and several of his cars pictured. It says he has over 120 RC cars. Unfortunately, he lives in Virginia, so don't expect him to be showing up at CEFX anytime soon.


Actually, Ben is a customer of ours at Superior Hobbies I have found out since moving here 2 years ago. I have met him several times and went to a couple games. He has two houses, one in Detroit and one in Virginia. He is a really laid back and cool guy as he would rather hang out and talk R/C than discuss how that nights game went. :dude: 

Jeff


----------



## WarpWind

Hey Jeff, way to go with the 1/12th scale. Now, can you do it again in Cleveland? I'd like to be there see it in person.

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

Son(s): 

what's your plans for after the races this Saturday??? I gotta try and power wash our house/deck/roof. so I might not make it to RR this weekend. I was wondering if you wanted to stop by for little bit.
you guys wanted to see thse things....... Bill really wants to see one.......

LMK


Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

stampede said:


> Who's racing at raw roots this weekend?


I am, I am! Stock buggy and Mod truck. And I am not letting Dave drive my truck again. I've got spare parts this time, but I'm not taking any chances.

Bill.


----------



## eclipz95

stampede said:


> That's friggin' sweet! I read that he actually races. I can't imagine trying to see around a seven footer on the stand. What are his cars of choice?


He owns everything haha. He likes the 8th scale gas cars it seems a lot. I know he was working on a track in Virginia with indoor asphalt. It has been delayed due to controversy and what not. It was gonna have a retractable roof I believe. haha.

Jeff


----------



## eclipz95

WarpWind said:


> Hey Jeff, way to go with the 1/12th scale. Now, can you do it again in Cleveland? I'd like to be there see it in person.
> 
> Bill.


Thanks Bill. Heck yeah, bring on Cleveland. I am sure we could have many drinks that Sunday if I was able to pull it off. We shall see. :thumbsup: :dude: 

First Vegas....... then I will conquer Cleveland. haha.

Jeff


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Who's racing at raw roots this weekend?


Well I just got home from Indiana around 2:30am... so I'm not totaly sure if I'm gona make it today... We'll see ...


----------



## Max

wow I just got up at 3:00am to go to the MARS race. its tooo early

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Well I just got home from Indiana around 2:30am... so I'm not totaly sure if I'm gona make it today... We'll see ...


Late to bed.


Max said:


> wow I just got up at 3:00am to go to the MARS race. its tooo early
> Max K


Early to rise.

Makes me tired.


----------



## Cooter

Congrats Max k and Mike H on your results in the R/C sim racing, its kinda cool seeing someone you know named in Car Action... :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

eclipz95 said:


> Thanks Bill. Heck yeah, bring on Cleveland. I am sure we could have many drinks that Sunday if I was able to pull it off. We shall see. :thumbsup: :dude:
> 
> First Vegas....... then I will conquer Cleveland. haha.
> 
> Jeff


Good luck in Vegas. And just a note, I won't I won't be bringing a case of Monster and a gallon of you-know-what this year. My head hurts just thinking about all those wobbly-pops :freak: 

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

what are you going to bring?????? I might make it down for Saturday/Sunday like last year. maybe longer bepending where I end up for work.
How did RR go???? aorry I didn't make it out as I was busy doing house stuff any buying new phones (ouch!!!!) my truck has been delayed again .
LMK what's up for next weekend.

BTW:

stopped by BFG on the way home Fri night.... all we need is some of those TA-01 trucks.....cheap batteries......and we'd have a blast. 

anybody got any for sale cheap????? (I need a parts truck)

Thanks


----------



## hyena boy

well the move to az might not happen now. my wife is 3 classes away from her masters degree and none of her work will transfer to arizona collages. also the school she is going to teach at has not beeen very welcoming. our house has not sold yet either. nor do we have the money to pay for an u-haul for a cross country move. 

does anyone know of any touring or 1/8 racing on saturday? sundays keep being too buisy to go out. i just put the schumacher back together for black top racing. i need to go racing soon i am starting to go though withdraws.

one more thing...i have been up all night watching the 24 hour of le mans. it has given me time to work on my racing stuff quite a bit.

see you all soon

jeff


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> what are you going to bring?????? I might make it down for Saturday/Sunday like last year. maybe longer bepending where I end up for work. How did RR go????


I think I'm gonna go with stock 1/12th scale and some class of sedan. If they allow brushless this year, I'll probably run mod sedan. Brushless is way too kewl!

And as for this weekend, the truck needs a lot of work. The buggy works fine, the truck is a handfull on the track. 

Next weekend seems to be a bit of a crap shoot at the moment. I heard some wild rumors about racing at Rider's on Saturday from a certain Monkey Boy, but neither of the Whiteheads had heard a thing about it. So, I'm gonna get a sedan together and if nothing else, I may head down to portage if only to say I ran my sedan.

Bill.


----------



## kevinm

hyena boy said:


> ...does anyone know of any touring or 1/8 racing on saturday? sundays keep being too buisy to go out. i just put the schumacher back together for black top racing. i need to go racing soon i am starting to go though withdraws...


Hobbytown USA in Grand Blanc races every saturday (Yahoo! extimates 1:41 from G.R.). And next week they're having a special race at the Sloan Museum in Flint. There's a car show (full scale) and a model car show/contest on saturday & sunday, with the R/C race on saturday. For details:

Hobbytown web site: http://www.htugrandblanc.com
Sloan museum: http://www.sloanmuseum.com


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Warnout... Check yer mail!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Riders now has posession of the Barstools store and from what Tom said there will be racing on the carpet this comming Saturday. Tom also ask if we could run afew laps on the current store carpet to see what it was like. We went and got Andrew's car and radio and checked it out, it's not to bad considering. I think with lots of tire dope and lots of laps it could work.


----------



## John Warner

Fred "E"..... You gots a PM about trees and shrubs.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ok"E"dokie


----------



## DamageIncRacing

8 days and counting. Now I know this is an R/C board, but if anybody in the G.R. area is interested, I have some stuff for sale that will NOT be making the move. E-mail me if you want the list. The list is NOT complete, things are added as we find 'em!


----------



## John Warner

Do you have any more of those 10lb bags of $50.00 bills you were selling for $75.00??? I'll take two this time.



DamageIncRacing said:


> 8 days and counting. Now I know this is an R/C board, but if anybody in the G.R. area is interested, I have some stuff for sale that will NOT be making the move. E-mail me if you want the list. The list is NOT complete, things are added as we find 'em!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Do you have any more of those 10lb bags of $50.00 bills you were selling for $75.00??? I'll take two this time.


Don't you wish!


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind/Kickyfast:

Hi,

Where are you guys going this weekend???? I still have house stuff to do but if your close by I'll try to stop by and give you guys a hard time. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> Hopefully, they'll be helping us lay a groove down at Barstools & More.


So has this been confirmed yet? I was in riders yesterday and asked every warm body in the place and couldn't get an answer. I will give them a call today at 10am and see what is up.

But it is all a moot point for me at least. I will be stuck in K-zoo so I will probally go run some packs at Hobby-sports until the Wifeys show is done.

Mike


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> Warpwind/Kickyfast:
> Where are you guys going this weekend????


I will be at Hobby-sports saturday killing time. Sunday there is a remote possibility that I might make it to Hesperia or maybe lansing if I feel masochistic enough. 

If I hit Hesperia I have a FTT4 you can play with for the day Time. All you would need to bring is some packs.

It all depends on a few things that I will know later today. The WRX appears to be sold, and as of now sunday is the date for pick up as long as checks make it to banks on time today.

And for some reason I still want to play with a JRX-S....... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

I just talked to Tom, it looks like its good to go. Now you guys just need to sweet talk Warpwind into bringing his computer with lap counting software as they are lacking a pc for track use. And I will be running all by my lonesome in Portage......

Mike


----------



## DaWrench

Kicky:

Hi,

I think you should wait on the JRXS....... you don't need that much abuse just yet......... we want you to keep racing taxi cabs.
or smaller........
call me about Sunday if you head up to Hesperia. I'll try to show up....

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> Kicky:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think you should wait on the JRXS....... you don't need that much abuse just yet......... we want you to keep racing taxi cabs.
> or smaller........
> call me about Sunday if you head up to Hesperia. I'll try to show up....
> 
> Thanks


I think it's a phase that some kids just go through, Tim. Tried to tell him about the BK2, but that's old news.

And I'm afraid I'll be a no show for this Saturday. Seems Dave W. and I may be going over to VORR for the bark at the moon race. :wave: 

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

WarpWind:

Hi,

You'll be done before midnight. (maybe) you'll be able to make it up to Hesperia on Sunday.
I think Kicky should just forget about the L word. so far the fastest one is 2 laps off the pace at CEFX. and it was the sedan to beat last year. Kicky would be much happier with a real sedan.

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> Kicky would be much happier with a real sedan.


Ya know, some kids are just stubborn. I figure I'll just use as many different manufactures as I can and build my own. Can't wait to build up my TA05 'mutt' edition car. That reminds me, I gotta get with you about what I owe you for that chassis. I do love carbon fibre! And anodized aluminium, and titanium, and other bright and shiny things......

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

WarpWind:

Hi,

We'll get together after the holiday week. I think we're going away as I might be moving away since I'll be out of a job as of 08/01. right now it looks like Wentsville Ms or so place in Ks. or maybe Arlington Tx. soo.......

KickyFast:

Call me. Pat's got some Q's for you. since we switched she signed us up for something a you'll get something if you sign up too. as for Portage.....your more than half way to CEFX......... SOOOOOOO.

BTW:

what's your next mode of transportation??????????? wanta truck?????? J/K

Thanks


----------



## hyena boy

tim

do you want to play today? i was hoping to run at raw roots today...are they running today?


----------



## WarpWind

hyena boy said:


> tim
> 
> do you want to play today? i was hoping to run at raw roots today...are they running today?


No racey racey at Raw Roots  That would be next weekend.

Bill.


----------



## hyena boy

thank you bill

i hope to be able to race there next weekend. i need to race sooo bad!

see you later

jeff


----------



## DaWrench

Hyena Boy:

Hi,

I would like to play but I have house things to do. I still have to finish power washing it, seal the deck, touch up the exposed cement blocks, power wash the roof, (to much shade= moss). all before next week... 
Plus finish up my TA-05 so it can be sent to FLA for a TCS race.

To bad Sunday's are out for you. you'd have a blast up at Hesperia.

Thanks


----------



## hyena boy

what time and where is hesperia, maybe i could race tomarow.

tim you are looking to leave the state as well. first eric then us now you, it does not look good for jobs in this state.

see you soon

jeff


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Yeah, but ya can't beat my reason for moving, can ya? And we're down to less than a week! :devil:


----------



## DaWrench

Jeff:

Hi,

I really don't want to leave but if I want to keep my job I have to go were they send me. I don't have enough time to go to 36th street plant (and I really don't want to either) sooo.......
as for the time either Mike or Bill should know I just stopped up there a couple of Sundays ago to give them a hard time. at this time I have nothing to race in the dirt.........yet.

Thanks


----------



## hyena boy

i tried to call mike and bill but they did not answer the phone...is the track at village hobbies? the adress is a po box so i can not do map quest on it.

i will try to check the tread in the morning.

jeff


----------



## Max

So how was the racing at Riders today? Did you lay down a good groove? Sorry i couldn't go today, my bro's graduation party was today.

Max K


----------



## WarpWind

I think Hesperia started around noon. I dunno what the addy was. But I do know that VORR was awesome today. Some of the finest racing I've been treated to in awhile. Can't wait for their next race at the end of July.

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

Jeff:

if you still live in Holland take 31 north to Apple ave. exit and turn left. go to Maple Island Rd. (about 5 to 6 miles east on apple//M46). turn left on Maple Islandand go until you come to M20 (about 15 miles) turn right. go another 10 miles you will pass a 4 way stop that you could take to Fremont, keep going until you come to another 4 way stop. go through it and go to the next 4 way stop (it's like a block down) then turn left. go about a block+ and on the right you will see a white school house (really old school house) that's Village Hobby and Craft....(well that's what it was named then Al had it last).
the track is behind the store/school building you pit anywhere you want bring your own power, table, chairs and tent,shade. Al's wife (Vickie) has a food tent setup. really good food for like 2 bucks.

Hope this helps

Warpwind:

Hi,

Gald to hear Vicksburg was awesome..... your makin me wish I was playing in the dirt instead of workin on the house  you hittin Hesperia Sunday???? Canadian F1 race at 12:30. so............

Thanks


----------



## hyena boy

DaWrench said:


> Jeff:
> 
> if you still live in Holland take 31 north to Apple ave. exit and turn left. go to Maple Island Rd. (about 5 to 6 miles east on apple//M46). turn left on Maple Islandand go until you come to M20 (about 15 miles) turn right. go another 10 miles you will pass a 4 way stop that you could take to Fremont, keep going until you come to another 4 way stop. go through it and go to the next 4 way stop (it's like a block down) then turn left. go about a block+ and on the right you will see a white school house (really old school house) that's Village Hobby and Craft....(well that's what it was named then Al had it last).
> the track is behind the store/school building you pit anywhere you want bring your own power, table, chairs and tent,shade. Al's wife (Vickie) has a food tent setup. really good food for like 2 bucks.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Warpwind:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Gald to hear Vicksburg was awesome..... your makin me wish I was playing in the dirt instead of workin on the house  you hittin Hesperia Sunday???? Canadian F1 race at 12:30. so............
> 
> Thanks




tim

it was a RIGHT on apple ave. when i went left i ended up lost down town muskegan. i did make it up there finally, but they had canceled racing for the day.

i can not race next weekend , i have a wedding to go to. i might try to run at woor next sunday if i can squeze it in.

see you soon 

jeff


----------



## DaWrench

Jeff:

Sorry. I was posting as I was heading south on 31. just coming back from buying sealant for the deck. we got the deck done..... about 5 hrs later.
I think Al has a race on the 4th of July. (at least he did in the past) they have a parade and all kinds of stuff going on up there.
if Mike and Bill are going to make it up there I'll try to show up and bug them. 

both my phone numbers are still the same. and I still work 2nd shift.

Thanks


----------



## Ntwadumela

Max:
To answer your question, a good groove has been started on the new track at Rider's. Fred, Andrew, Denney, and Jason all showed up and put in a good number of runs to help develop the groove. All of them said traction was much better by the end of the day! There are no plans to change the layout anytime soon so it should only get better. I'm going to do my part on my lunch hour to put some more traction down. Foams is the hot ticket right now. Don't forget, if Rider's is open, the track can be opened for practice. This up coming weekend will also be practice, as the scoring system is going to be with the Whiteheads at Raw Roots, so the first weekend of racing will be July 8. 
Tom


----------



## Max

Hey Tom,
I was planning on going to Hobby-sports tomorrow but now that your track is open, its a lot more conveient. See ya tomorrow!!

Max Kuenning


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> As it sits right now, the set-ups for the track seem to be right in between an indoor and outdoor set-up. As the traction comes up, I'll be slappin' the "Beemer" back on. I would suggest chassis protector around the outside edges of your chassis.


That's cool. I'm gona try and make it out there today for practice.. I finally got a day off cause we got a gig in Rockford tomorrow night.. So what type and compound of tires seem to be working best out there?

BTW.. I invite everyone out to downtown Rockford tomorrow night (Tuesday June 27th) to listen to the Fatt Lapp blues band, at 7pm. The rouge river blues series is a nice family type event.. Everyone brings out a louge chair and listens to some great blues music.. More information at http://www.rockford.mi.us/news-events/city-news.htm


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> I think it's a phase that some kids just go through, Tim. Tried to tell him about the BK2, but that's old news.


 Bill: Now Mike, which car do you want? If your going to race again, your going to need your own car.

Mike: (points at Losi) I want that one!

Bill: Thats a Losi Mike, I didn't think you like Losis'.

Mike: Yeah, I know...

Bill: Now which one would you like.

Mike (points at Losi) I want that one!

Bill: But Mike, I thought you said that while you respect Losis' engineering and their continuous strive to develop and refine new pioneering technologies that they fall short on some basic rules of vehicle dynamics.

Mike: Yeah I know..

Bill: So your sure you want a losi?

Mike: (points at losi) I WANT THAT ONE!

Bill: Ok then. We'll get you the losi.

Mike races losi......

Mike: I want a B4!

Bill: Oh kerfuffle...

Now if anybody gets that..... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> at this time I have nothing to race in the dirt.........yet.


 I'm going to be working on my buggy set up saturday, your more than welcome to wheel my FTT4. You will just need to bring packs and the receiver and transmitter of your choice. I put the LRP in it so you can even run some mod brushless if you fancy. 

Also if you have a few minutes you can ring me at my work number. I see that your on.

Mike


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

I tried to call you at work. I must not have the right number as the one I have is disconnected.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

616-459-6051

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Now if anybody gets that.....
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Yeah, but... No, but... yeah, but....  

And I don't care what the wifey says, your butt is gonna be at Vicksburg on the 29th of July. It's a good thing they don't race till then, 'cause I'd go broke driving back and forth.

And I do plan on being at Village Hobbies on the 4th. I think that Outlaw Dave is going to be there too. I may have to drag him along, though. Sucks not having a driver's license... :freak: Oops, did I let the cat out of the bag there....

Bill (aka "Lou" to Mike's "Andy")


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

Well..... I got it. sounds like me with real cars. the only reason I've kept the truck this long is because there isn't much out there I can fit into and drive for more then a couple of hours...... BUT................Mini has just found this 06 RS4... I really don't like silver but I do like everything else..........but the price. a mere 70k.

Warpwind:

Hi,

I hear that Vicksburg has a nice track this year. maybe I'll stop by on the 29th (if I don'thave to work). about letting the cat out of the bag......I'll never tell. sounds like your taking after me.
I still have a bunch of points on my license.


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> I still have a bunch of points on my license.


At least you still have one. This would be so much better if Dave actually got on here....

And yes, you do need to go to Vicksburg. I need a motor guy! I'm sure everyone else that was faster than me was getting help from that one Fantom guy there. Must've been new. Never heard of him before.... :tongue:


----------



## Cooter

Here is something that may make some of you happpy..http://www.battlefrontgaming.com/home.htm


----------



## Blueskid

Cooter said:


> Here is something that may make some of you happpy..http://www.battlefrontgaming.com/home.htm



Sweet!! I think I know what I'm gona be doing all weekend!! Raw roots Sat morning, W.O.O.R sat night.. then Some on road sunday baby!! Yeah buddy!! :thumbsup: Maybe I'll have to go to Riders for practice firday night too !!


----------



## kevinm

It looks a wee bit small for 1/10th scale. Unless you've got an 18th scale....


----------



## Blueskid

kevinm said:


> It looks a wee bit small for 1/10th scale. Unless you've got an 18th scale....



Stock sedan anyone? :thumbsup:


----------



## Max

Blueskid said:


> Stock sedan anyone? :thumbsup:


I'm in. Stock Sedan is fun on small tracks!!!!!

Max K


----------



## WarpWind

kevinm said:


> It looks a wee bit small for 1/10th scale. Unless you've got an 18th scale....


Yeah, it's dinky. He seemed to think that nitro sedans wouldn't have a problem running on it. I tried to kindly explain his error. But, he is trying. Lotta potential there.

Now, if he would get to work on the dirt track out back. I've pretty much written off onroad for the summer. I need more dirt!

Bill.


----------



## Max

stampede said:


> Stock might be a little too much. I've got a couple silver cans we could use.


 It'll just be like running 19t at WMRC!! Fast and Fun. I'm all for it Mike.

Max K
Voodoo Cells


----------



## Mike Champ

Max said:


> It'll just be like running 19t at WMRC!! Fast and Fun. I'm all for it Mike.
> 
> Max K
> Voodoo Cells


I might be able to make it on sunday, or monday... I'd like to try and run the X-ray of mine and get some laps with it.
I actually won't be able to make it to raw roots this sat, since France is playing against Brazil on the soccer world cup, so I've got to watch that with my friends. I will be heading to WOOR right after the game, and should be at WOOR around 6pm...
We can talk about the body on sunday at the track. I'll call you and Mike to meet out there.

Mike


----------



## Ntwadumela

The track at Barstools is almost 80' long by 36' wide. The traction is getting pretty good at over there too. Just ran my 1/12th before work this morning using white rears and purple fronts and NO tire dope. Don't forget, next weekend, July 8th, racing starts, using actual AMB scoring. Price will be $5. Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Actually...by the end of the day, we were running 19t at Barstools. I'm sure that's not much bigger than the other.



Heh at Barstools Max and I droped in his 11x2 Cobalt 2.. you wana talk about small? lol try that once... I for one like small tracks, I think it's harder to drive consistantly on smaller tracks.. lap after lap gets real hard to keep the same line... I feel it's good practice.. If all goes as planed I'll be there this sunday to check the place out..


----------



## Guest

So I thought I would solicite some opinions from the bunch of you. I need to pick up a second charger here soon and am torn between a few choices.

A) The good old stand-by of a turbo 35 gfx. I have had many turbo 30s, 35s, etc in the past and they never failed me.

B) A much more cell-master. Good reviews, and many who swear by them.

C) A Team Orion advantage. Mixed reviews, but cheapest of the bunch.

Now as far as charging, IMHO a good charger is a good charger, so on that I'm not too worried. Were the rub comes in is dis-charging. The much-more and Team Orion both only do 10amp discharge (and will they melt-down like the ICE does at full dis-charge?). Now back in my hard-core days that of course would not do with ni-cads and this decision would be easy. But my Ni-mh experience is still a bit limited. I do not want another piece of equipment for dis-charging so rule that one out right now. My pit space is cluttered enough without another piece of gear to worry about.

So how important is hi-amp discharging with Ni-Mh? I'm of course leaning towards the GFX with the much more in a close second. But if I can find a good deal on a GFX, or Turbo 35 the gap can get pretty close.

Thanks all,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

Personaly, I'd lean towards the GFX. It does several things, and it does them well. I had an APS charger/dyno, but it has since given up the ghost. And I have heard as well as seen problems with other chargers with the 10amp discharge. They just aren't built to handle the load that a decent NiMh battery will put on them, even at 10 amps. And I still think discharging at least 20 amps is still important. I don't think that part of racing will change until we can get the LiPo packs in the mix.

So, yeah, I'd get a GFX. You know it will do what you want it to. And personally, I think they're worth the loot.

Bill.


----------



## Denney

Mike - Get the GFX...it may be a bit bulky, but it does everything & does it well...and if you ever want to sell it, you'll actually get something for it, not have to practically give it away, like most anything else. One of the few items in R/C that holds >50% of it's value after 2+ years. As for discharging todays batteries at higher amp draws...yes you should. Visit the TQ Cells site, or SMC's for info. Or you can take my word for it...the packs I bought & cycled in November (7.26v & ~480 sec) are now (as of about 3 weeks ago) 7.27v & ~465 sec. I equalize before I charge (Novak Smart Tray @.9v/cell) & after a run discharge to 5.4v @ 30 amps, then put them away until next week.

Denney


----------



## Blueskid

Well I got word that Fred, Andrew, and Max are all down at Barstools practing today.. So I'm on my way! Anyone care to join us?


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> Mike - Get the GFX...


 Well it looks like Dad Da'Wrench is going to hook me up with a good deal on a turbo 35 BL. It will be plenty good enough for my needs. I'm sure I will eventually end up with a GFX when li-po, or Li-mn become the norm, but until then I can discharge in turbo-ness glory.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Max

Riders is going to be fun tomorrow. Who else is comming? Me and Mike were there almost everyday this week and laid down some good traction. I almost went back to my regular carpet setup. Mazda6's work really well for that kind of track. Looks like its time to bring out the 12th scale. Well hope to see some more people there tomorrow!!!

Max K
Voodoo Cells


----------



## nitrorod

Mike if that doesn't work out for you I have a 35bl that I would like to move off of but dont want to deal with any shiping stuff. Let me know If I can help.


----------



## John Warner

Well, Thursday I went over to Lansing and stopped in at Nick's new hobby shop (Just for Fun RC & Comics) and I must say that it's looking really good considering he must have just opened the doors! Looks to me like the Lansing area will continue to have hobby shop support despite losing the Hub. Keep up the good work Nick!!! BTW: not only did I stand around and shoot the bull with Nick, but I was also graced with Jeff Cooks presence!!!

Kind of ironic...... When Rider's closed, a pizza shop opened up in it's place. Nick opened his hobby shop in a unit that used to be a pizza place.... wierd!!

And... they now have their own thread, it can be found here... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=151309


----------



## Blueskid

nitrorod said:


> Mike if that doesn't work out for you I have a 35bl that I would like to move off of but dont want to deal with any shiping stuff. Let me know If I can help.



I might be interested in that, how much would you be asking?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Some of us are thinking of shakin it up on wednesday nights at the Barstool.
Anyone interested? The traction has come way up and the air conditioning is great.


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> Some of us are thinking of shakin it up on wednesday nights at the Barstool.
> Anyone interested? The traction has come way up and the air conditioning is great.



As long as I'm in town, I'd for sure be interested! :thumbsup:


----------



## Max

knapster said:


> Some of us are thinking of shakin it up on wednesday nights at the Barstool.
> Anyone interested? The traction has come way up and the air conditioning is great.


 I'm busy Wednsday nights how about Thursday?

Max K
Voodoo Cells


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> I'm busy Wednsday nights how about Thursday?
> 
> Max K
> Voodoo Cells


Any evening works for me.
I was thinking if we could come up with a night when we could get the most participation.


----------



## Mike Champ

knapster said:


> Some of us are thinking of shakin it up on wednesday nights at the Barstool.
> Anyone interested? The traction has come way up and the air conditioning is great.


 I'd like to run some sedans this summer too. Tuesday or Thursday would be better for me, since Wednesday there is practice at WOOR already...

If you go for Tuesday or Thursday, I would try to join as often as I can...
Mike Champ


----------



## Max

knapster said:


> Any evening works for me.
> I was thinking if we could come up with a night when we could get the most participation.


Next saturday we should ask around and see if we could find a day that would work for everybody. Maybe we could get some of the other people to come out like Terry Rott, Aplhead, Tom Heys, and James Brink. Then we might have a decient 12th scale class.

Max K
Voodoo Cells


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> Next saturday we should ask around and see if we could find a day that would work for everybody. Maybe we could get some of the other people to come out like Terry Rott, Aplhead, Tom Heys, and James Brink. Then we might have a decient 12th scale class.
> 
> Max K
> Voodoo Cells



I for sure wana race, and it really doesn't matter what day of the week.. If I'm not outa town for work, I'll be there.. If I am I wont lol.. If I can afford it and am around I would like to hit WOOR on wed for practice.. So I suspose tues/thurs would be the best day..


----------



## Guest

And before I forget. 

A few of us will be going north to Hesperia on the 4th for there annual 4th of July trophy race. This is probally one of the oldest races/tracks still going in the area. (I've been going there for 14-15 years now) It is always a great time, and the track sorts out the men from the boys. It is always a very technical track, while small, the fast guys still only gets around 10 laps.

I know Bill, and Andy will be out there for sure. It would be great to see some of the other GR guys make it out there like the good old days.

http://members.ncats.net/vhobbies/

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Greetings from North Carolina, Y'all!!!  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Greetings from North Carolina, Y'all!!!  :devil:


Y'all??? OMG, is all that hillbilly language already affecting you this quick? You might want to consider growing your pony-tail back. That way some of dem good ol' boys will have sumpin ta hang on to!! LoL!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Ha ha ha... I just figured I'd go a little "red" on ya...

We got some idiot living across from us that likes his firecrackers... Wonder if I should show him what a bored Michigander can do with some household chemicals... :devil:


----------



## Mike Champ

Hey,
Happy 4th of july to all of you guys!

I went and ran sedans on Monday... What a blast driving that X-ray!!!
It was awesome... I was almost giving a hard time to Fred with his 19T, and I was running stock... The car handles great and the driver wasn't too rusty after a whole year without any sedans driving. I hope I can make it out there at Rider's for some races on saturday... Can't wait...

Mike


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

DamageIncRacing said:


> Ha ha ha... I just figured I'd go a little "red" on ya...
> 
> We got some idiot living across from us that likes his firecrackers... Wonder if I should show him what a bored Michigander can do with some household chemicals... :devil:


I cannot pass this up so I won't. Eric you sure , you might want to reconsider, the last thing you need is to be nick named 8 1/4 or something. lol:jest: 

L8tr

pete


----------



## DamageIncRacing

You're number 1 Pete...  :devil: LOL!


----------



## Phat Dakota

kickyfast said:


> And before I forget.
> 
> A few of us will be going north to Hesperia on the 4th for there annual 4th of July trophy race.  This is probally one of the oldest races/tracks still going in the area. (I've been going there for 14-15 years now) It is always a great time, and the track sorts out the men from the boys. It is always a very technical track, while small, the fast guys still only gets around 10 laps.
> 
> I know Bill, and Andy will be out there for sure. It would be great to see some of the other GR guys make it out there like the good old days.
> 
> http://members.ncats.net/vhobbies/
> 
> Mike Slaughter


 Or 11 Laps, in one case :hat:

It's too bad your car crapped out in the main Mike, it would have been a good race with Roy and I trying to catch you. Did you ever figure out what happenend?

Also I will be up at Barstools this Sat. to pick up any bodies that need to be painted *(ATTEN. Denney and Jason).* And Jason, I have all the front end back together for you and will have that with me as well.

See you guys then.

Bad Andy


----------



## Blueskid

I planed on goin to Barstools this saturday.. but I have to be to band practice at 2pm, we're trying out a new drummer.. But I'll prolly make it up there for practice sometime this week!


----------



## rc12l34

DamageIncRacing said:


> Ha ha ha... I just figured I'd go a little "red" on ya...
> 
> We got some idiot living across from us that likes his firecrackers... Wonder if I should show him what a bored Michigander can do with some household chemicals... :devil:


 
Oh you must fit right in !!!


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

DamageIncRacing said:


> You're number 1 Pete...  :devil: LOL!


Admit it it was good and you know it!
As far as the number 1 thing thanks, but it's better than number 1+1!


----------



## John Warner

Wow, Pete, Andy and Roy all making posts. I haven't seen any of them post anything in several months. Strange!


----------



## cookie

Been reading a lot of the post lately and have come to one conclusion...why in the hell would you guys want to run on carpet all summer? Especially in a Toads Stool Store? Yes I know what it is and I call it a Toad Stool Store! I thought all you guys were hardcore racers, but I hear a lot of crying about convinence and gas prices. The economy is what we make it and gas prices are not going get any better. I know there is enough guys to haul equipment in trucks that you could carpool and hit other tracks...especially outdoor tracks once or twice a month or more if you feel like it. I don't usually get steamed under the collar with you guys and a few are not included in this, people I know and who know wont take offense to what I have said. But it really burns me when good racers waste their time practicing on carpet when they could be racing on ashpalt with people who would like to race with them...for example: Grand Blancs Hobby Town USA has an ashpalt track and races gas and electric cars and trucks. We have a pretty good turnout, at least to make it worth your while to drive over. Check the Grand Blanc Hobby Town website for directions...they race on Saturdays. Track opens at 9ish, racing starts at 11:30 am three heats in the main and most times we are done before 5pm. So blow the dust of your foam tires or rubbers and bring it to the track and lets have some fun! Like to see you come out. 

Cookie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

cookie said:


> Been reading a lot of the post lately and have come to one conclusion...why in the hell would you guys want to run on carpet all summer? Especially in a Toads Stool Store? Yes I know what it is and I call it a Toad Stool Store! I thought all you guys were hardcore racers, but I hear a lot of crying about convinence and gas prices. The economy is what we make it and gas prices are not going get any better. I know there is enough guys to haul equipment in trucks that you could carpool and hit other tracks...especially outdoor tracks once or twice a month or more if you feel like it. I don't usually get steamed under the collar with you guys and a few are not included in this, people I know and who know wont take offense to what I have said. But it really burns me when good racers waste their time practicing on carpet when they could be racing on ashpalt with people who would like to race with them...for example: Grand Blancs Hobby Town USA has an ashpalt track and races gas and electric cars and trucks. We have a pretty good turnout, at least to make it worth your while to drive over. Check the Grand Blanc Hobby Town website for directions...they race on Saturdays. Track opens at 9ish, racing starts at 11:30 am three heats in the main and most times we are done before 5pm. So blow the dust of your foam tires or rubbers and bring it to the track and lets have some fun! Like to see you come out.
> 
> Cookie :wave: :wave: :wave:


 Jeff, somehow I feel that this is in someway directed at me, the kid and Jesse because we are the ones that do most of the traveling from the Grand Rapids area. In the last few year I don't care to count the miles and money I've spent traveling here and there and it really doesn't matter anyway, we had fun. 
You and I have allways had fun racing together and I hope that we will continue to do so in the future. I'm sorry that the onroad thing isn't working out for you this summer the way you would like, but it happens.
I know that it hasen't allways worked out the way that I would like but we deal with it.
As far as the Bar Stools or "the Toads Stool Store" goes as you've so eloquently put it. I'm excited it about it. This will give us a chance to hang out and reacquaint ourselves with our small group of local racers.
You know, I feel that onroad has suffered some big losses in general over the last couple of years and more specifically in my local area. We've lost the privilage to race on asphalt and carpet racing in Grand Rapids is marginal at best.
Having said that, again i'm excited that we have a place to race onroad locally. Who knows, maybe we can add some new hobbiest to our beloved hobby by making our presents known being located right next door to a hobby shop.
We'll get some asphalt time in this season if Nick plans on doing the summer classic, I hope.
No offense here Jeff, just letting you know what we are thinking.


----------



## kevinm

Jeff's just mad because I beat him last week! :jest: 

(Note to Jeff: The laughing guy with the funny hat means it was a JOKE.)

But seriously, I miss racing against you guys (yes, even RLK). You should form a carpool one of these weekends and give Grand Blanc a try. At least adults (mostly) playing with toys outdoors isn't illegal there. And sunblock is cheaper than Paragon.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I can't go to any of the tracks there anymore... Seems some putz moved 800 miles away! LOL! Just need to find a track here in Mooresville to play at, then see if any of the "Big Racers" play too.  :devil:


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

I agree with you. I'm glad Bar Stool's is up and running. Since everything that has happened in G.R. this is great. I'll show up soon (not this weekend as I'm not home) and at least chase you guys around, or wrench for someone. 
soon August will be here and I'll be heading back down to CEFX to get ready for Cleveland. maybe Cook should come up here and run????? carpet's better than asphalt anyday.


----------



## cookie

*Crying about gas*



stampede said:


> Mr. Cook- I enjoy racing with you. You have to realize that the G.R. on-road guys have been doing nothing but travelling to even smell a race since the Jenison track closed for the summer. We've all been paying more in gas to get to these races than the entry fee costs.
> With that being said, you will see us at Grand Blanc or Lansing. It's just that now that it takes me under 3 mins. to get to Barstools, it's hard for me to justify driving at least an hour to get to any other track.
> We will see you soon, Mr. Cook. And thanks for hooking me up with some power at Nicks.
> 
> Andy- I'll be there on Sat. I haven't got a proper 1/12 body yet, but if they have one at Riders, i'll pick it up. Thanks for letting me get that front end.




Been doing this for almost 30 years. Have spent alot of money in gas in that period of time. Lansing hasn't had a track in a year and half, or more. So I have been traveling an hour and half in either direction, so tell me about spending more for gas than entery fee's. Been there, done than!

P.S. My comments were not directed toward Fred, Andrew, Jessie, and anyone else that has been traveling to race.

cookie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cookie

*Don't want to travel*



DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I agree with you. I'm glad Bar Stool's is up and running. Since everything that has happened in G.R. this is great. I'll show up soon (not this weekend as I'm not home) and at least chase you guys around, or wrench for someone.
> soon August will be here and I'll be heading back down to CEFX to get ready for Cleveland. maybe Cook should come up here and run????? carpet's better than asphalt anyday.



Look here, someone else wants me to drive over an hour to race, and of all things to race on carpert. And, not even on osit carpet. If your raceing on exsiting carpet believe me from experience your radio equipment will start haveing problems. Maybe not now, but, they will. Static electricity has to discharge somewhere. I like my equipment better than that. 

cookie :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

It's a good thing that we are all friends here. We'll seen you soon Jeff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Walton

Fred here is the link you are looking for. http://www.rcracingextreme.com/


----------



## Ntwadumela

Looks like everything is ready for racing tomorrow at Riders. The scoring system is up and running after some minor problems, and Fred and Andrew have been putting down some pretty fast laps. BTW, the track size is 70' x 36', not 80' as previously posted. Obviously can't count ceiling tiles. Oh well, its still a place to race and when its 90 deg. outside it will be nice to be in the AC. I personally want to thank Fred for all of his hard work getting things ready and all of the guys who sacrificed tires to get the grip up.


----------



## cookie

stampede said:


> Mr. Cook-DUDE!!!! What's your deal? Why are you knocking' G.R. racers? Have you ever heard someone say, "Support your local track"? Every one's been traveling to race. How far do you think it is to Raw Roots? You should ask somebody 'cause that's where most of our racers are going. That or W.O.O.R. And don't say you're not knocking' us, because you are.




Mr. Stampede-apparently you didn't read the P.S, on #494. If you had you would have seen that I didn't list everyone that travels, only the one's that I knew their names. But, since you think that I am knocking the G.R. racers, I am not. What I am knocking is the fact that some of the dirt racers do own sudans also and do not support other tracks out of town. It will not be long that there will not be any outdoor tracks around, because of non-support. Example: Nick's had two races this year that no one showed up for. I came and other people from Lansing came to G.R. to support your guy's track inside and outside, until they were gone. But, they did not go away because of the lack of attendance. For example, the asphalt track was closed for other reasons. I'm not saying our tracks will close over this because of the lack of attendance. But, Lansing could die because of that, and it is near enough that you could come and race at it once in awhile, when Nick starts racing again. He is waiting on Walters work schedule, because he helps him a lot to set-up the track. You guys used to come over a lot. So, I would hate to see another track die for the lack of attendance. Sorry if I ruffled any feathers, but we can't afford to loose any more tracks, and worrying about gas prices, is not going to keep these tracks in business. So, we need to start carpooling. 


cookie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Max

O man!! now that i'm in Charlotte (North Carolina). I'm sorry to say that I will not be able to make it to the racing at riders tomorrow. Sorry about that Jason, I know that i said that i would be there this weekend and race 12th scale with you. I hope that you still can make a 12th scale class. I wonder if we could do some tuesday or thursday night racing!!! That would be sweet since we only can race every other weekend. Maybe Tony could leave the scoring system up for the night racing if we have any!?!?!

Max K
Voodoo Cells


----------



## WarpWind

cookie said:


> What I am knocking is the fact that some of the dirt racers do own sudans also and do not support other tracks out of town.


Huh?! What the devil are you talking about. Anyone in the GR area running offroad is supporting a track "out of town" since we don't currently have any here. Just a few days ago I drove an hour and a half to get to a track. And yes, I do have a 'sudan'. And yes, I did make the the trek down to Lansing for the first race of the year. So I guess I'm one of the offroad guys you're having a problem with. Golly Beav, I dunno if I can sleep tonight now.... :freak: 

Any respect I may have had for you is quickly disappearing. Best to let this go before you tick anyone else off.

Bill DeRuiter.


----------



## Guest

Is there going to be/any one planning on a 1/12th class saturday? And if so, will I get in trouble for running 1/12th scale? Or should I bring it to the dirt track instead? I am so confused.....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## cookie

WarpWind said:


> Huh?! What the devil are you talking about. Anyone in the GR area running offroad is supporting a track "out of town" since we don't currently have any here. Just a few days ago I drove an hour and a half to get to a track. And yes, I do have a 'sudan'. And yes, I did make the the trek down to Lansing for the first race of the year. So I guess I'm one of the offroad guys you're having a problem with. Golly Beav, I dunno if I can sleep tonight now.... :freak:
> 
> Any respect I may have had for you is quickly disappearing. Best to let this go before you tick anyone else off.
> 
> Bill DeRuiter.



No I don't have a problem with dirt racer's and I didn't say I did. Apparently you guys can't read what has been written. Asphalt tracks are dying because of attendance, and dirt tracks would do the same thing if there was no attendance. If you read earlier post, #494, you will see that I don't have a problem with people driving to other tracks, whether it be asphalt, dirt, or carpet. So there is no reason for anyone to pissed off. If you read a lot of other threads, this threads does the most crying about it and doesn't want to do anything about it. Because the one's doing the crying in the past post, you don't see at half the tracks anyway. This all that I have to say about the subject and it will be the last thing I have to say about it. These are the things that I have heard and seen so if you want to be mad at me I don't care. At least I have voiced my opinion, so when you have been racing as long as I have, and tracks start dying because of attendance, then you will know where I am coming from with this. We need to keep the racing alive indoors and out, dirt, asphalt and carpet. So have fun racing!

cookie :wave: :wave:


----------



## John Warner

Now, now children.... play nice!!


----------



## cookie

John Warner said:


> Now, now children.... play nice!!



OK John, I'll play nice or should I say I'll take my toys out of the sandbox so other people can play.

cookie :jest: :jest:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dave, 
Thanks for getting me that web link. Some of that stuff is so dang funny.

Tom,
Thanks, I allways do I can to help the cause.


----------



## Lazer Lady

Fred...John..GR boys, come on down one of these Points Races and play with us!!! We have one tomorrow July 9 , then July 30...Aug 13..Aug.27...Sept 10. Of course, you could come any Sunday but I am sure you would have more fun when there is a bigger crowd  We'd love to see ya. 

We have a new surface , white boards and accept personal transponders and as usual, all the fun you can possibly handle !!


----------



## Blueskid

Wow a lot has been said since I last checked the forum.. I trav no matter what track I go to.. It's 45min to Riders.. 1hr 35min to either WOOR or Raw Roots... about 40min to Hobby Sports.. Also the times Mike Champ and I went to Wasthnaw in the winter.. Down to Dirt Burners for the RC pro series, and the Factory Track series.. I went with Tom and Jason to a CRL race at Cyruls track.. Any time I go to a race that is more than 2 hours away, I do carpool with someone! Mike champ mainly... As you can see nothing is really 'local' for me.. Cept for the little track in my back yard :thumbsup: 

So I'm gona assum these past post were not directed to me.. however I do run more off road in the summer than I do on road.. That may be why I haven't ran into you much this summer Cook.. I choose to get into 1/8th buggys this summer instead of Nitro Sedan.. There's always next year


----------



## Guest

Can I get a hell yeah!??!!?

Just got back from an awesome day at Riders. A couple of us run sedan.... sedan with rubber tires...... 19 turn rubber sedan...... And now the kewlest part. 19 turn rubber sedan for 8 minutes! 

Now that is some fun racing. The tamiya with CS 27 was putting in laps within .5 seconds of the foam times for a full on 8 minutes. A full on 40 minutes of racing time between the 4 qualifiers and main.

I can honestly say I haven't had this much fun racing in 10 years. I can't wait to get some more people out there.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

Can't wait till next time. I was very surprised today. The grip on the carpet over there was much better than I thought it would be. And I almost soiled myself at finding out that the TC4 is actually a pretty good car. A little more tweaking and I might actually challenge Mike.

And yes, 8 minutes does rock. Why don't more people do this? Seems like such a no-brainer....

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

Mike:

Hi,

Sorry I missed all the fun........but we stayed a extra day, got caught in the aftermath of a montser wreck, and I had to behave myself while driving home........ glad you had fun tho!!!!!
and slap Bill......TC4 a good car????? wait till he wheels the other car.
Any chance you guys are heading up to Hesperia???? I need a break from this vacation thing..
call me or PM me.


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> Any chance you guys are heading up to Hesperia???? I need a break from this vacation thing..


 No Hesperia for me. The Wife would rip out my soul and feed it to Gilli. I already spent friday, and today at the track.

Mike


----------



## Max

O man ! looks like i missed a great day of racing on saturday. How was the 12th scale racing??

Max K
Voodoo Cells


----------



## John Warner

8 minutes... sounds like it was a blast! I've always wondered why they haven't gone to 6 or 8 minutes since the advancement in battery technology. I'm pretty sure I seen a thread on the "other" site pertaining to just that. Wished I would have been there!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Lazer Lady said:


> Fred...John..GR boys, come on down one of these Points Races and play with us!!! We have one tomorrow July 9 , then July 30...Aug 13..Aug.27...Sept 10. Of course, you could come any Sunday but I am sure you would have more fun when there is a bigger crowd  We'd love to see ya.
> 
> We have a new surface , white boards and accept personal transponders and as usual, all the fun you can possibly handle !!


Leslie,
You and Russ are such good hosts. We allways have a good time when we come to Lazer. I know I can't make it tomorrow but I will try and make it down for one of the points races this summer.
Thanks,
-Fred


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> 8 minutes... sounds like it was a blast! I've always wondered why they haven't gone to 6 or 6 minutes since the advancement in battery technology. I'm pretty sure I seen a thread on the "other" site pertaining to just that. Wished I would have been there!


Yeah the foam class ran for 6 minutes and we could do 7 for sure.
I know its OK with Tyron for you to race with us, not sure about Bill however.


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Can I get a hell yeah!??!!?
> Mike Slaughter


"Hell yeah",
You guys were rockin it with the rubber tires.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Leslie,
> You and Russ are such good hosts. We allways have a good time when we come to Lazer. I know I can't make it tomorrow but I will try and make it down for one of the points races this summer.
> Thanks,
> -Fred


Fred, let me know what date you're planning on making the trip and more than likely I'll tag along, K?

ThanX!
John


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred, let me know what date you're planning on making the trip and more than likely I'll tag along, K?
> 
> ThanX!
> John


K, but I think i'll bring some rust remover just in case. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> K, but I think i'll bring some rust remover just in case. :thumbsup:


I hope it's for me, and not the car!


----------



## DaWrench

Mike:

Hi,

Ok I'd rather have you around than have your soul ripped out.
I might head up there and harass Al some more. I'm just waiting for my B4/T4 to show up...... then watch out....... you'll have to give me driving lessons!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

knapster said:


> I know its OK with Tyron for you to race with us, not sure about Bill however.


 What he doesn't know..... He is never there on saturdays anymore.

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> What he doesn't know..... He is never there on saturdays anymore.
> 
> Mike


Thats a good point, but Q is and I'm not sure where he stands on the subject either.


----------



## Mike Champ

Looks like you guys had a great time racing...
Hope I can join you sometimes soon.

We also had a blast racing Off Road at WOOR.
Jessie, when Are you gonna come and play with us and your 8th scale??? Summer is the time to get some BIG air in the dirt...
Next week is the point race, that would be a good time to start...

What time did you guys start and finish racing? That would be great to be abla to do sedan in the morning and WOOR in the afternoon...

See you soon,
Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike,
We started at 12:30 and was rapped up by 4:30.
We are shooting for a 12:00 start in the future though.
The time we finish will really depend on the amount of entries we get.
Remember those Gift Certificates?
It looks like Riders will be handing those out as well for the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place for each class.
As a side note, Riders has ordered Xray T2 parts for those of you that may need them.
Support your local hobby Shop
-Fred


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

small turnout at Hesperia today. Chuck was there running truck. I destoryed it for one round.....can't wait for mine.
No racing next week at Hesperia. the following Saturday Al is having a night race. Start time should be around 6pm. I'll find out for sure. also new track record was set today it was a FAST 11 lap run. so now you have something to shoot for,
also the next Gen 415 will be a Mark Rienhart Edition....... not sure what all they have changed up on it but hopefully you can still run the new arms on your 415.
also check out Jason's R/C store out on EBay. they seem to have alot of Tamiya stuff. (that's the name. he carries lots of vintage and newer Tamiya parts).

Thanks


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> small turnout at Hesperia today. Chuck was there running truck. I destoryed it for one round.....can't wait for mine.


 If I can't convince riders to race, I will probally be down at RawRoots working on the truck. I need to get a decent set-up on it. What tires ended up working?



DaWrench said:


> No racing next week at Hesperia. the following Saturday Al is having a night race. Start time should be around 6pm. I'll find out for sure.


 A night race 'eh? So the question is can I race at riders, and then make it to hesperia in time?



DaWrench said:


> also the next Gen 415 will be a Mark Rienhart Edition....... not sure what all they have changed up on it but hopefully you can still run the new arms on your 415.


 It looks like that was actually a special car made for Mark as a gift for a great season with no plans of production right now. Rumor is now that the new version will move the motor towards the front a bit, use the arms and stearing set-up from the new Evo.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

Chuck ended up with Fuzzies on the rear. the same fronts you have. lightly watered track. LMK if you what me to stop by RR if you decide to go.

you might. if Riders gets done around 4 or so. if you want I could show up at Hesperia and sign you up.

if it's like the EVO5 only a belt car...... I might have to sell all my Xray/AE stuff and go all Tamiya. that car is just plain cool.
everybody I taked to that has one loves it.

gee me back runing Tamiya.........(or Mini)


Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Rumor is now that the new version will move the motor towards the front a bit, use the arms and stearing set-up from the new Evo.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Huh? So I think I almost have one. Just need a few more blue parts. And then I need the TC4 to explode in a violent manner. 'Cause I'm thinking that's the only way I'm gonna give it up right now.

But I need to give the tamiya a chance.....  I hate making decisions....

Bill.


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> Chuck ended up with Fuzzies on the rear. the same fronts you have. lightly watered track. LMK if you what me to stop by RR if you decide to go.


I should have a set of Losi Kingpins ready to go for the next time in Hesperia. They're like taper pins, but with a taller profile. I don't think they'll work at Raw Roots, though. Never know.

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

Just give me your Tamiya. I need another one for errrrrrr...... testing setups. as it stands right now I really don't have mine. and won't get it back until Sept. by then you'll made up your mind about the TC4. 
I think RR will be a step pin track. they need to get some clay mixed in the track. somethng to hold it together a little better......besides roots. still it's a nice track. good size, interesting layout, (crossover is kinda cool). looks like a fun track to race on....(waiting for my B4/T4 to arrive). 

Jason:

Hi,

Have the foam guys tried any nitro foams?? i.e. ZAG, Elligie, and maybe Jaco??? 
I'll have to get a sedan together (or steal Bill's lowly Tamiya) and come out and crash alot. I have some ZaG foams around my basement somewhere. (to cheap to buy new rubber tires).


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Jason:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Have the foam guys tried any nitro foams?? i.e. ZAG, Elligie, and maybe Jaco???


Tim,
I ran some Elligie 37's and 35's, they hooked up nice.


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> We actually ran 4 heats and a main. I think you're gonna see most, if not all of the foam guys going to rubber considering the amount of wear foams go through on that carpet.


 Have you guys thought about going to 4 cell 19t sedan? I know The Bill and I would go for it. It would cut down on motor wear, tire wear, cheaper packs etc. I would break down 2 of my 6 cell packs, and have 3, 4 cell packs. Lighter cars break less stuff, and wear less. I would probally cut the race time down to the 6 minute range or so also.

8 minutes is really to long for a sedan in retrospect. It gets to the point, if drivers were equal, that you could "buy" a win. I went down 3 teeth from my 5 minute gearing, and on average was coming back with 15-70 seconds left depending on how hard I drove the car. In my 4th qualifier, that extra lap cost me nearly a minute in runtime. If some one thew a bunch of money into 4200s' they could run 5 minute (or really, max perfomance for the track) gearing and make time, or drive hard as, well you know, and make time. With a 6-7 minute race, I could still gear my car for max perfomance, drive hard, and still make time with my 3600s, and get an extra minute or so of racing to boot.

I will have to do some testing this week with 4 cell and see what my laptimes/runtimes are.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

Mini and I played around with 4 cell TC's just before he quit racing. other than having to rebalance the car it really wasn''t that much slower. we did it in stock mostly. he still made the A, and was only lacking a little speed on the longer straights. we even ran 4 cell/5800's..... now that was fun!!!!!!
sounds like a good move to me....for all the right reasons.
(I'm not trying to start the same old gee but we'll be slower/I wanna go faster thing here. Mike's idea sounds great and it does work you just got to setup your sedan/motors a little diiferent)

Fred:

Hi,

Thanks. have you tried running muti ring foams yet???? they should provide the same amount of bite only last longer. 

BTW

you guys are missed a CEFX.


----------



## Denney

Mikey...Don't forget about weight balance. Unless you've got a saddle-pack car your tweak will be way off with only 4 cells. Besides, if I'm going to run 4-cell 19T, I might as well run 6-cell stock.

Denney


----------



## DaWrench

Denny:

Hi,

it's not that much slower. your car is lighter, so you can gear for that. brushes last longer, so does the comm, on our 04 we ran the cells to the back when the bite was up and forword until it came up. on the 05 we tried them split and side by side. and after a little tuning it was almost as fast laptime as Mini's 6 cell times.
all youre really losing is voltage and weight. we all complained when we were forced to run 6 cell over 7 in the dirt but it's the norm now. look at the oval guys. granted they are a different car but still 4 cell times are almost as fast as the 6 cell times were. (except in mod).
it's something worth trying.


----------



## Guest

It is definatly something that intrigues me. And I will be playing around with 4 cell for giggles.

But anywho, was a practice night ever decided upon? I want to take the new ride for a spin, and the more the merrier.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> That's the beauty of it. The track is open for practice as long as Riders is open...or were you referring to something else? O.K....I'll just shut-up now. :freak:


 Yah! I know....

However at one point ya'll were talking about something a bit more organized. A night that most would try to show up on, to get a good turn-out. Practice is alot more effective when you have others to run with for comparison.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

knapster said:


> Any evening works for me.
> I was thinking if we could come up with a night when we could get the most participation.


 Bingo!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

I've heard of many places going to 4 cell 19turn sedan races to help reduce costs and help encourage new racers. It's always a plus when the car is more controllable and less maintainance intensive. Perhaps it would help to bring in some new blood, something the onroad side of racing around here is horribly lacking.

I'll give it a shot. I tried it once with a stadium truck, and that didn't go so well. I'm sure it will work much better with a sedan.

And I'll bring that Tamiya with me on Saturday to Raw Roots if you'd like to try it out, Tim. Lord knows I've borrowed enough of your stuff over the years.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ok, 
Andrew and I will head down to barstools Wednesday evening, if anyone wants to join in?


----------



## Fred Knapp

*** I will have a decoder box, computer cables and scoring loop that we can use for the weekend if need be.


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> *** I will have a decoder box, computer cables and scoring loop that we can use for the weekend if need be.


Uh, oh boy. Now I gotta decide between onroad or offroad!? Head starting to hurt now..... :freak:


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Uh, oh boy. Now I gotta decide between onroad or offroad!? Head starting to hurt now..... :freak:



On road... 90deg. day, air conditioning... 

Mike Slaughter

Oh BTW, I have a voicemail from Jon DeMeester. Looks like we need to grab Tim and go help him design an offroad track. Hes got a pile O' dirt for us to play with.


----------



## Dave Walton

He brought a drawing of the layout into the store last week. looks like he will have a good track if the dirt he got is any good.


----------



## fatkid24

where is the track going to be located......


----------



## Guest

fatkid24 said:


> where is the track going to be located......


 Linky

Last I knew it would be on the west side of the building with dimensions in 120+ x 40+ range. I will get ahold of Jon today and see about organizing a work day if he doesn't mind.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Mike:

Hi,

LMK what Jon says. I'm up for building a track.

Bill:

Hi,

your one of my kids!!!!!!!! so that covers everthing. besides you'll have to put up with me on the track soon...... that'll cost me bigtime!!!!

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> On road... 90deg. day, air conditioning...


Kinda what I was thinking. Gotta love that AC. Or if nothing else, they do get a nice cross breaze through there.



kickyfast said:


> Oh BTW, I have a voicemail from Jon DeMeester. Looks like we need to grab Tim and go help him design an offroad track. Hes got a pile O' dirt for us to play with.


Lemme know what you hear. I'm up for it. It would be nice to have a track within an hour of home :tongue: 

Bill.


----------



## Monti007

Hey guys check this out if your interested, http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=152237 

-Monti-


----------



## Blueskid

Monti007 said:


> Hey guys check this out if your interested, http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=152237
> 
> -Monti-



That's a nice looking track.. Quite a drive tho


----------



## Monti007

Yeah I can understand that, but if your looking to start the season off right this is the place to go. Hope that if you can not make this time around that you do some other time. Take care.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We had four people at the track last night for practice. 
I believe there will be more tonight.
The air is on!!!


----------



## Guest

knapster said:


> We had four people at the track last night for practice.
> I believe there will be more tonight.
> The air is on!!!


Billy and I will be there tonight as well. Yesterday didn't work out so well. But the truck is loaded and ready to go. I will be there around 4ish.

Mike Slaughte :freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Bill, Mike.
We had fun running a few laps with you two.
I have the scoring system in hand so were good to go.

Taken it to a HNL,

"Hoe------Naba------- Leba"


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> Taken it to a HNL,
> 
> "Hoe------Naba------- Leba"


Either Fred is losing it or I'm not gettin' it. Perhaps he's inhaled too much paragon.

Can't wait for tomorrow. Hopefully a few more people will show up. If the racing isn't enough to bring you out, seeing Mike's car going into nuclear meltdown should be incentive enough :tongue: !

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Your just not getting it, thats OK. Its from Mad TV.


----------



## John Warner

This much I know.....

With the weather predicted to be in the upper 90's, indoor with A/C is the way to go!!


----------



## Guest

Here is a little action of todays 19t rubber main. Simple, slightly silly, but fun none the less. I didn't have sound hooked up so I muxed in some music (don't ask, it was long enough....) 

Da Main

Oh, and I recommend doing a right click save as.... Its about 63 megs...

Esp. watch around 3:45 mark for a great shot of Bills car flipping.

Well off to find a better camera.....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Blueskid

kickyfast said:


> Here is a little action of todays 19t rubber main. Simple, slightly silly, but fun none the less. I didn't have sound hooked up so I muxed in some music (don't ask, it was long enough....)
> 
> Da Main
> 
> Oh, and I recommend doing a right click save as.... Its about 63 megs...
> 
> Esp. watch around 3:45 mark for a great shot of Bills car flipping.
> 
> Well off to find a better camera.....
> 
> Mike Slaughter



That was a pretty neat video there Mike.. Not sure I totaly enjoyed the Music :thumbsup: but that's what Mute is for! :tongue: hehehe..


----------



## Fred Knapp

We had a good time Saturday and the air was nice.
We are thinking about going again Wednesday after work for some rubber tire practice.


----------



## John Warner

Must be nice!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I take it they still won't let ya play, John? What ever happened to "Let the past go", as we were told?


----------



## Guest

knapster said:


> We had a good time Saturday and the air was nice.
> We are thinking about going again Wednesday after work for some rubber tire practice.


 Works for me. I will be there. With the Tamiya again me thinks.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> I take it they still won't let ya play, John? What ever happened to "Let the past go", as we were told?


Yep, you're correct, but I guess it makes everybody happy. It really doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## Mike Champ

John Warner said:


> Yep, you're correct, but I guess it makes everybody happy. It really doesn't matter to me either way.


Would be good to see you sometimes though, Johnny boy...


----------



## John Warner

Mike Champ said:


> Would be good to see you sometimes though, Johnny boy...


I totally agree! I'm not feeling much love these days.  LoL!!!!! I'd actually like to spend a day up at WOOR sometime in the near future.


----------



## Guest

kickyfast said:


> Works for me. I will be there. With the Tamiya again me thinks.


Well it looks like no practice for me tonight, things just aren't working out. Thursday should work out fine though. Hopefully I will see some of you then.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well thats to bad!
The Wi-Fi works OK here at Barstools.


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> I totally agree! I'm not feeling much love these days.  LoL!!!!! I'd actually like to spend a day up at WOOR sometime in the near future.



:thumbsup: To that


----------



## BrentV

Mike,

When you coming back to race at WOOR? Are you going to #3 Pro Series?


----------



## cookie

Still looking for someone to share a ride with to cut down on cost of gas. I know that there are people who look at this from the Lansing area and I am looking for people to share a ride with to Grand Blanc. I race almost every Saturday there. I have a portable generator and all the other necessities. Just post and let me know. 

Cookie


----------



## Mike Champ

BrentV said:


> Mike,
> 
> When you coming back to race at WOOR? Are you going to #3 Pro Series?


Maybe Mike and John should car pool to go to WOOR...lol
It's been a while since I saw both of you guys, espacially Mr Wornout...

Mike, are you still planning on going to Freelin with me on Friday next week for the round #3? please LET ME KNOW asap, so we can plan accordingly...

Thanks, and I'll see you both sometime SOON !!!
Mike


----------



## TimXLB

Kids:

you going to Barstools this Saturday???? no new toys as of yet.... I'll be sittiing by the door all Friday waiting.......

LMK

Thanks


----------



## Guest

TimXLB said:


> Kids:
> 
> you going to Barstools this Saturday???? no new toys as of yet.... I'll be sittiing by the door all Friday waiting.......
> 
> LMK
> 
> Thanks


 Yup, we will be there. Oh and by the way, you were right. Thats what I get for doubting the Tim...

marcy marc and the funky lunch tamiya

BTW, do you have any TC4s laying around? I'll trade ya a Tamiya for one.....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> BTW, do you have any TC4s laying around? I'll trade ya a Tamiya for one.....
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I'm such a trend-setter. Behold, the power of shafty. Or was that cheese? Before you go hopping on the eerily quiet associated bandwagon, have you looked at the Evo V yet? Not a bad looking car. I don't know if it's enough to pull me away from my TC4, though.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

MR.BILL said:


> More great news for this years Champs our handout motors for stock will be the CO27





MR.BILL said:


> We will be using RC SCORING PRO at Cleveland US Indoor Champs this year.


Sweet!!!
Now we just need to know what the 19t hand-out will be.


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> Sweet!!!
> Now we just need to know what the 19t hand-out will be.


Komodo Dragon. It was mentioned a few posts ahead of the one about the stock motor. Can't wait. 

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Komodo Dragon. It was mentioned a few posts ahead of the one about the stock motor. Can't wait.
> 
> Bill.


Yeah your right, it was post #220.
I can't see either.
Anyway, Kewl.


----------



## WarpWind

And just to add to my personal excitement about Cleveland this year....


Mr. Bill from the RCtech forum said:


> Some more great news Brushless will be allowed in mod classes only rules and so forth to come in the next few weeks but they WILL NOT be allowed in 19t or Stock as they are handout classes!


Wooo-frickin'-hooo! I so can't wait. I've gotta start practicing mod now! Rider's is nice and all, but I gotta get on some real Ozite.

Bill.


----------



## TimXLB

Kids:

Hi,

went to Hesperia last night...... had fun, didn't break. AL decided NOT to race next weekend. 
I know this is the onroad forum. sorry for HiJacking it.
I also looked at the EVO V..... it's caling me SOooooo BAD. but I gotta wait and see what happens with work.
I think we're going back to a shaft car this indoor season. 
and Bill running Brushless.......but in what???? 1/12th scale?????? Taxi's?????? both??????? will it be 19t AND brushless?????

Anyway he'll have fun!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> And just to add to my personal excitement about Cleveland this year....
> 
> Wooo-frickin'-hooo! I so can't wait. I've gotta start practicing mod now! Rider's is nice and all, but I gotta get on some real Ozite.
> 
> Bill.


Terry has offered to lend me some Ozite but I am thinking that we should wait for that until we get a little closer to carpet season.
The middle to end of September is what I'm thinking. Sound Good?


----------



## Guest

knapster said:


> Terry has offered to lend me some Ozite but I am thinking that we should wait for that until we get a little closer to carpet season.
> The middle to end of September is what I'm thinking. Sound Good?


Thats awesome! Of course I wouldn't be opposed to something a little earlier either.....  

Mike Slaughter


----------



## TimXLB

Knapster:

Hi,

We're starting indoors around the middle of August. gotta get ready for Cleveland (just in case we get to go). plus testing a new chassis on carpet has popped up. Soo we need as much track time as possible. and changing cars again will be fun.....

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

Well, I've got a room reserved for Cleveland. Just waiting to get my entry form sent in. Mod sedan and stock 1/12th. Maybe 19t 1/12th. Gotta wait to get a car, though, and see what works for me. Right Tim, hint hint.....

Bill.


----------



## cookie

*Share a ride*

I can't believe out of all the racers in Lansing, no one's interested in shareing a ride to cut down on gas cost to race. I race at Grand Blanc almost every Saturday. I'm still looking for someone to share a ride with, let me know.

cookie

P.S. That goes for the Lansing area and G.R. and Jackson area. Just leave me a message, Thanks.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, gas prices...... Here in little ol' Hastings, gas prices as of this afternoon were $3.20 per gallon. I personally know one of the station owners and he practically guarantees the price per gallon will be at $3.50 within 30 days, and should peak out in the neighborhood of $4.00 to $4.50 by winter!! Anybody got a moped for sale???


----------



## TimXLB

WarpWind:

Hi,

I'm working on it. and you will like it. as for Cleveland.... I'm planing on going. as always everything depends on what s happens at work (or even if I still have a job after the 11th). not sure if I'll race. I might just set up and wrench for my kids. 

Kickyfast:

Hi,

I'm still working on what you want too. so far I haven't found a good clean used one. (not abused,used and hurt). starting to work on the east side now. (also please call me when you get a chance)
are both you you going to Vicksburg Saturday??? (it's a day race).


John:

well gas is over $4.37 a US gallon in Canada right now and going fast. it's $3.20 here. and I gotta that white thing tomorrow.....and again on Thursday.....and again on Saturday. 
I need to lose about 2 feet so I can get into a econo box. I spend around $180 to $230 a week in gas just for going back an forth to work. (100 miles a day+misc running). it sucks to be tall.


Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Now here's a Tamiya I wouldn't mind having!!!!!!!



































Spotted this morning as the Tamiya team was leaving their hotel is this very special Marc Rheinard version of the TRF racing machine, made for the 2004 World Champion for an oustanding season. All aluminum parts have been gold anodized and it looks superb, what a bling bling effect, it looks awesone. This car is the only one of it's type, it's as far as we know not scheduled for production, if it should ever become available count us in right away.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

WOW! Gas is still over $3 a gallon in michigan?! Down here in NC it's still under $2.80. Hasn't gone up more than three cents at a time, and then goes back down within 24 hours! Last night on my way home from school there was an Amaco station at $2.78 a gallon! LOL!  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Hey Mr. spelling..... isn't it correctly spelled.... Amoco? LoL!!!!!!!!!!
Which as I'm sure you know up here is now known as BP stations.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Yeah yeah yeah... Everybody is entitled to futterbingers once in a while. And, yes, I know its Amoco, and yes I know it's BP, but if you look at the pumps, the gas is Amoco. Ours is still cheaper than yours! :tongue:  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Of course you fuel is cheaper than ours. After all, your not close to any body of water and they have to ship your gas in via tanker trucks which makes lots of sense to me, right? I've always thought it would be cheaper living close to the shore since most of our gas is delivered via ships!! (hence the phrase "shipment"... I've never heard it called "truckment" before) I guess it's not the first time I've ever been wrong, and it danged sure won't be the last either.


----------



## John Warner

Yep, I'm sure you could be correct. I only assumed (and I hate using that word) that they brought the fuel into the closest port and trucked it out from there. But that still doesn't explain why it's cheaper around Tennessee and North Carolina than it is here. Anyway..... it's to stinking expensive anywhere!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Don't quote me on this, but my guess would be that it might possibly have something to do with the refineries in Tennesee and Kentucky. It doesn't have to be shipped as far. That and most of the fuel isn't shipped anyway, it's piped. Jeez John, don't you ever watch the discovery channel?! The price has more to do with Fed and state taxes being through the roof (and the state taxes down here are lower). We only pay around 28-30 cents a gallon and in Michigan it's somewhere around 37 cents. Kinda sucks, don't it...  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Well, I guess all in all it's okay that you have cheaper gas than we do. Why?.... because you'll be burning a whole lot more of it driving to an RC track since there's NOT one even remotely close to you!!!!!! LoL!!!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Actually, theres 3 within 15 miles. 1 asphault road coarse, 1 dirt off-road, and 1 dirt off-road with a dirt oval. So nya! LOL!  :devil: And theres a hobby shop that deals MOSTLY with r/c just a few miles from here. It's got more stuff in stock than Riders and Hobby World combined. I was looking at the stock on the shelves and they have all the usual Associated stuff, plus a TON of Tamiya, Losi, Traxxas. Battery chargers out the wahzoo, and what looked like somewhere in the neighborhood of 100-125 packs of cells/batteries. The motor case is about 15 feet long, nothing but motors and nitro engines. Sandy had to drag me out of this place! LOL!


----------



## John Warner

asphault?? Is that the same as the way we spell asphalt here in Michigan??..... LoL! Glad to hear there's so many and so much stock! How are the prices?? And since we were talking about the price of gas..... I just read where Exxon (I think) just made public their last quarter profit statement. It was 10.7 BILLION, which if you had the spare time it would break down to $1,871.00 PER SECOND!!!!!!! Let me remind you... that's PROFIT. And us as the consumer are the ones getting the big shaft. Oh, and did I forget to mention that another major gas company only made 10.3 billion for their quarter.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

And yet the oil companies are saying they're not making any money? Now correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't any money brought in that's OVER what it takes to run a business called (can we say it?) profit? I'd like to know what company takes over 10 BILLION dollars every 3 months to run? They make more in those 3 months than EVERYBODY you know makes in their life COMBINED!


----------



## John Warner

Oh, well did I forget to mention that their CEO is retiring? The best part of that is his retirement package includes..... ready for this one?..... 280 MILLION dollars!!!!!!!! Maybe somebody should contact him and see if he'd be interested in donating $500.000.00 for a worthy cause like a world class RC facility located somewhere like Grand Rapids or nearby!!!! Yeah, right! Besides, what is a 67 year old man going to do with that kind of cash at his age anyway... Right??


----------



## John Warner

These articles were copied from "Forbes" and "ABC news".......


Revenue was $99 billion, up from $88.6 billion during the year-ago quarter. "This is not a surprise in the context of the industry cost inflation," he wrote in a note to investors Thursday, "but it is a larger than normal increase for ExxonMobil." ExxonMobil said its second-quarter profits rose 36% BECAUSE of higher energy prices and better refining margins. (Duh!)

April 14, 2006— Soaring gas prices are squeezing most Americans at the pump, but at least one man isn't complaining. Exxon is *giving* Lee Raymond one of the most generous retirement packages in history, nearly $400 million, including pension, stock options and other perks, such as a $1 million consulting deal, two years of home security, personal security, a car and driver, and use of a corporate jet for professional purposes.

"In 2004, Mr. Raymond, your bonus was over $3.6 million," Sen. Barbara Boxer said.

That was before new corporate documents filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission that revealed Raymond's retirement deal and his $51.1 million paycheck in 2005. That's equivalent to *$141,000 a day*, nearly $6,000 an hour. It's almost more than five times what the CEO of Chevron made.

"I think it will spark a lot of outrage," said Sarah Anderson, a fellow in the global economy program at the Institute for Policy Studies, an independent think tank. "Clearly much of his high-level pay is due to the high price of gas." (again..duh!)

Exxon defends Raymond's compensation, pointing out that during the 12 years he ran the company, Exxon became the largest oil company in the world.


----------



## John Warner

And one last thing (I know, thank goodness, right)..... Whatever happened to our countrys anti-gouging law? Guess it doesn't apply to the oil companies!


----------



## Blueskid

That stuf makes me sick...


----------



## kevinm

On a related note, someone sent me an email showing a huge building recently finished in Dubai (United Arab Emirates). It's an INDOOR ski slope with REAL SNOW in the 120° desert.

On an unrelated note (and trying once more to get some of you guys to come play outside), HobbytownUSA in Grand Blanc is having a special race on August 6th (sunday) in downtown Ortonville in conjuction with the "Street Machine Super Show". The flyer says over 250 great street machines expected, including a burnout contest.


----------



## Fred Knapp

OK Kevin I'll keep that in mind.

Tomorrow is going to be more of the same, hot and humid 
Hope some of the locals will make it out for some rug racing also. The air is on


----------



## Fred Knapp

BS and more will be open tomorrow if anyone is interested?
7:30am to 4:00pm


----------



## DamageIncRacing

LOL! He said BS and more!  :lol: 


I know it's barstools and more, but still...:devil:


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> BS and more will be open tomorrow if anyone is interested?
> 7:30am to 4:00pm


Will there be racing? or is it just practice? Hey MAX!!!!! MAX!!! lol..


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> LOL! He said BS and more!  :lol:
> 
> 
> I know it's barstools and more, but still...:devil:


Yeah, Fred's pretty inventive wouldn't ya say!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Will there be racing? or is it just practice? Hey MAX!!!!! MAX!!! lol..


What ever you want, we have a scoring system.


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> What ever you want, we have a scoring system.



I slept in....


----------



## WarpWind

I just had to post this....

Jeff Brown

Doesn't he look so happy!

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, he sure does. And..... he also looks like he's really enjoying the Florida lifestyle!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> I slept in....


You and everyone else, Lol.
Anyway, the traction has come way up. You'll either want to cut your tires way down or glue the sides up to keep from traction rolling.
With this layout I believe we started with low 9 second fast laps and now
were in the low 7 second fast laps. It might be time to tighten the layout up just a bit.


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> You and everyone else, Lol.
> Anyway, the traction has come way up. You'll either want to cut your tires way down or glue the sides up to keep from traction rolling.
> With this layout I believe we started with low 9 second fast laps and now
> were in the low 7 second fast laps. It might be time to tighten the layout up just a bit.


Or go with rubber tires. After a few weeks of running, my CS-27s show almost no wear and I've had little problem with traction. They even worked great on my Tamiya. A few more tweaks and the car should be flying. Of course, I'll probably do the same as last time. Get the car to where I want it, then get another one. That T2R is awfully nice looking.....

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

T2R??? Man I'm out of the loop again!!

FRED..... your PM thingy is ringing!!


----------



## Blueskid

WarpWind said:


> Or go with rubber tires. After a few weeks of running, my CS-27s show almost no wear and I've had little problem with traction. They even worked great on my Tamiya. A few more tweaks and the car should be flying. Of course, I'll probably do the same as last time. Get the car to where I want it, then get another one. That T2R is awfully nice looking.....
> 
> Bill.



Hmm I dunno bout the T2R.... it kinda looks cheap to me  lol.. I think I'd rather just pay the big bucks and get the real deal ..


----------



## WarpWind

Actually, the T2r is pretty much the real deal. Biggest change is the fiberglass chassis. It should be a great rubber tyre car. And supposedly it's going to be about $250 for it. That sounds good to me. Add a BMI chassis and it would probably still be cheaper than a regular T2 and work just as well. Besides, I'll take rubber tyres any day.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John: Read your PM and sounds good.

We made a few changes to the track today.
Added a shikane and couple more turns.
Just two spots with low grip but i'm sure that will come up fast.


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> John: Read your PM and sounds good.
> 
> We made a few changes to the track today.
> Added a shikane and couple more turns.
> Just two spots with low grip but i'm sure that will come up fast.



Sounds like fun!


----------



## Blueskid

WarpWind said:


> Actually, the T2r is pretty much the real deal. Biggest change is the fiberglass chassis. It should be a great rubber tyre car. And supposedly it's going to be about $250 for it. That sounds good to me. Add a BMI chassis and it would probably still be cheaper than a regular T2 and work just as well. Besides, I'll take rubber tyres any day.
> 
> Bill.



you got some nice points there! BMI... hmmmm I'm gona have to look into the pricing of that


----------



## Max

knapster said:


> We made a few changes to the track today.
> Added a shikane and couple more turns.
> Just two spots with low grip but i'm sure that will come up fast.


 Yeah, the track is a lot more challenging with the shicane and the double apex. The low grip to high grip traction is a challenge too. Looks like its back to stock foam for a little while.

Max K


----------



## Blueskid

I was sifting though some Video's and I found some extreamly fast Electric Sedan raceing lol.. Check this out! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ2qrzj2lkc&search=rc


----------



## John Warner

Hey Mike....

Why not come with us to the Indoor Champs this year, and you can watch that kind of racing live and in person! The race is five days long, starts on November 22nd and it's a blast. It'll give you a good idea of how good you really are.


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Hey Mike....
> 
> Why not come with us to the Indoor Champs this year, and you can watch that kind of racing live and in person! The race is five days long, starts on November 22nd and it's a blast. It'll give you a good idea of how good you really are.



Yeah I really wana go to that sometime.. But I gota have the $$.. if things go well I may end up goin this year!


----------



## danbracing

*drifting*

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/edfd927c-412a-4180-8e25-980c00cbf427.htm


check this vid. out


----------



## WarpWind

If nothing else, that TITC race shows that Hara came up with one heck of a car with all those HPI/Hot Bodies drivers in there. Makes me also miss the track we once had. Laying down the astroturf sucked, but it was worth it in the end. Ah, the good 'ole days. Sniff, sniff.....

Bill.


----------



## Blueskid

danbracing said:


> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/edfd927c-412a-4180-8e25-980c00cbf427.htm
> 
> 
> check this vid. out



Yeah I saw that one befor! some awesome skills there lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

danbracing said:


> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/edfd927c-412a-4180-8e25-980c00cbf427.htm
> 
> 
> check this vid. out


Dan,
How the heck have you been?
You should get out more often.
-Fred


----------



## danbracing

knapster said:


> Dan,
> How the heck have you been?
> You should get out more often.
> -Fred


dan-no-racing


----------



## DaWrench

WarpWind, Kickyfast:

Hi,

Vicksburg is a night race is Saturday...... just in case you want to get dirty.

danbracing:

Hi,

Gee it's been awhile. I had to stop and think about that name.....
even tho your not racing you should stop by track and say Hi,
and throw Andrew in the thrash.........J/K


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> WarpWind, Kickyfast:
> Vicksburg is a night race is Saturday...... just in case you want to get dirty.


 No racing again for me saturday...  I will be helping the wife most likely at the Coast Guard festival.

Hopefully someone is racing sunday. Either Hesperia, or maybe I will have to drive to Grand Blanc for there special race.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## hyena boy

i am looking to do some racing this saturday. is raw roots running this week, what time do they start?

i might run the car, but i need to work on it. what time at bar stools?

mike where are you and your wife going to be set up?


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> i am looking to do some racing this saturday. is raw roots running this week, what time do they start?
> 
> i might run the car, but i need to work on it. what time at bar stools?
> 
> mike where are you and your wife going to be set up?


Jeff:
Bar stools is open every day that riders is open.
Saturday the doors open at 10:00am, racing at 12:00.
Hope to see you there.
-Fred


----------



## Guest

hyena boy said:


> i am looking to do some racing this saturday. is raw roots running this week, what time do they start?
> 
> i might run the car, but i need to work on it. what time at bar stools?
> 
> mike where are you and your wife going to be set up?


 I have no clue were we will be. I will get maps tonight and let you know. 

This is the off week for raw-roots. So BS and mo would be your best bet unless you want to head up to hesperia sunday or go to Grand Blanc. I would be up for Grand Blanc if the insanity bites ya. That way we can split some costs.

Mike


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

YHPM'S

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Lipo is finally going big time, and its about time.

 Linky

I personally welcome our new Lipo overlords....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> I personally welcome our new Lipo overlords....


Oh man. Getting to use Lipo's and brushless motors on the Tamiya track! Now that is a race I wish I could attend. Hopefully Cleveland will follow suit before too long.

And I think I'll be running Saturday at Rider's. Can't make it out for Hesperia, though. 

Bill.


----------



## Noah at HTU

FYI for anyone thinking about racing in Grand Blanc at HobbyTown USA this Saturday (Aug 05)

We will not be racing on Saturday. Sunday, Aug 06, is another one of our special events. We will be racing in Ortonville at the "Cruise to Ortonville" classic car show. Racing will still begin at 11:30am. We should be out there around 8am-ish setting up the track. 

Racing will be on Sunday, August 6 at the Post Office in Ortonville.
The address is 55 Pond St. Just make sure you let anyone who asks that you are with the Racing Program so you are not double-charged. 

I was just informed that some were planning on the trip over. I would hate to see anyone drive across the state on Saturday to find out that there is no racing. 

If you guys have anymore questions as to the location, you can use Expedia, Mapquest, or you can call our store at 810-695-9088 and ask for Dave or Noah. 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## hyena boy

i might try to come out to riders on sat. i will need to rebuild the car though.

hope to see you soon.

jeff


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast/Warpwind:

Hi,

they have been running LiPo's at CEFX. it's like charge them once a day and run all you want. there have been a few out when I was going down to race. mostly the KoKam packs.(bricks???). the 18t's run them with brushless on either Friday nights or Saturday and they are as fast if not faster than the 1/12th scales. 
not sure where I'll be Saturday Vicksburg looks promising but I'll have to see what's going on around here 1st. I think the wife wants to brave the masses at C.G. festival and go to the craft show.
maybe I can sneak away and come up and bug you guys some at B.S.
any chance of getting you guys to head up to Hesperia on Sunday ??? as I have no asphault car race (I really don't think it would be something you guys would want to see)and I want to race n my new buggy and watch Mike beat me by 4 laps while I try to figure out how to set it up.......and make that M8 like me.

Thanks


----------



## S.Stew

Hey guys, Long time no see. Im gunna try to make it out to Bar Stools (Spectating) tomorrow before work. See ya then.


----------



## WarpWind

I've got two questions for the guys running at Rider's. One, can someone there true some foam tires fer me? It's getting to be that time of year so I guess I'll give in run some foam tires. Really gonna have to tighten up that front belt now!

Second, do you guys have a problem with me running the Novak 13.5 motor with you? I'm curious how close it really is to a stock brushed motor and there is really only one way to find out.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> I've got two questions for the guys running at Rider's. One, can someone there true some foam tires fer me? It's getting to be that time of year so I guess I'll give in run some foam tires. Really gonna have to tighten up that front belt now!
> 
> Second, do you guys have a problem with me running the Novak 13.5 motor with you? I'm curious how close it really is to a stock brushed motor and there is really only one way to find out.
> 
> Bill.


1.Yes
2.No


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> 1.Yes
> 2.No


Great. Hopefully I'll have the motor by this weekend. Of course, it's coming from Tower. Who knows, it just might happen...


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Great. Hopefully I'll have the motor by this weekend. Of course, it's coming from Tower. Who knows, it just might happen...


As long as you don't mind me running my 13.5 and lipo....

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> As long as you don't mind me running my 13.5 and lipo....
> 
> Mike


I don't mind. I'm just waiting for the Orion Carbon packs to come out. Eventually the Lipo and 13.5 will switch over to my stadium truck if we go back indoors at Jenison. One truck, one battery, one motor, one radio. Doesn't get much easier than that.

Which reminds me, Mike. I might take that MF2 off of your hands if you've still got. From what I've heard of the Losi's new EA3 material, I'm thinking the old truck is gonna be a better choice. Of course, the T4 with the GT2 bulkhead and arms will probably work just as well.

Bill.


----------



## Blueskid

Heh I love it, talk about Indoor stadium goin on all over the place ! It's funny how much we get into it around here, but when you get outa grand rapids it like doesn't exist! I wish there was a "Worlds" calss carpet stadium event!


----------



## WarpWind

Blueskid said:


> Heh I love it, talk about Indoor stadium goin on all over the place ! It's funny how much we get into it around here, but when you get outa grand rapids it like doesn't exist! I wish there was a "Worlds" calss carpet stadium event!


Long, long ago there was such a creature. Well, if you consider West Michigan the 'world'. There may be some on this very board that may remember it. I don't really remember much of it. I think it ended shortly after I started racing.

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

Gee....... I remmeber those days. over 90 guys running stadium on a Saturday night. what a blast. I really miss those days. I have a DVD that Tom Viss cut with some of the stuff from the later years if you want to see it LMK.

BTW:

where are you guys racing this weekend?????? getting dirty or rug burns??? LMK.

Thanks


----------



## oppie33

Yeah Tim those were fun days. A lot of times there were 100-120 racers on sat., with people coming from the east side of the state.


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> where are you guys racing this weekend?????? getting dirty or rug burns??? LMK.


Heya DaWrench...

Thats a good question. Jeffy and I were talking about dirt at Rawroots a little bit. It has been awhile, and the weather is supposed to be a bit mild so it has its appeal.

Alls I know is I now have a novak 13.5, and a orion Lipo and I can't wait to try them out. Mmmm.... One charger, one battery, one motor, no lathe, no equalizing tray = hopefully a heckuva lotta fun.

Now next weekend (IIRC) I would like to go to Lansing, anyone else up for it?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Blueskid

Uh oh, that means now you can REALLY work on your driving! :freak: Look out people! :thumbsup: 



kickyfast said:


> Heya DaWrench...
> 
> Thats a good question. Jeffy and I were talking about dirt at Rawroots a little bit. It has been awhile, and the weather is supposed to be a bit mild so it has its appeal.
> 
> Alls I know is I now have a novak 13.5, and a orion Lipo and I can't wait to try them out. Mmmm.... One charger, one battery, one motor, no lathe, no equalizing tray = hopefully a heckuva lotta fun.
> 
> Now next weekend (IIRC) I would like to go to Lansing, anyone else up for it?
> 
> Mike Slaughter


----------



## TimXLB

Kickyfast:

Hi,

I have a extra Novak Smart Tray, a lathe. a spare Pit bull, a generator that will power all our stuff. a EZup. all I need to do is find some Pro-line step pins for my buggy. 
indoors I really don't have aything together yet. I don't even have any foams or rubber tires or even a body. ( I really need to get stuff ready as we start racing in a couple of weeks)

BTW:

There's a 3PK waiting for you over here. LMK how you want me to get it to you. 


Thanks


----------



## Guest

TimXLB said:


> Kickyfast:
> I have a extra Novak Smart Tray, a lathe. a spare Pit bull, a generator that will power all our stuff. a EZup. all I need to do is find some Pro-line step pins for my buggy.


I will talk to the Wind of Warp tonight at practice, and see what he is up for. If it looks like dirt I will grab you a set of step-pins at Riders while I am there tonight. Losis work the best.

I have all the gear too, I would just like to avoid using it if I can. I think it would definatly help the hobby if a newb were to walk in and see a $100.00 ICE charger, a $100.00 battery and an $80 motor, than a $70 smart tray, $160 in cells, 2 $100+ chargers, a $60 dyna pulse, $100 lathe, and $80 in stock motors.

Sorry for the dissertation.....

Now if I could only convince every one to run rubber tires.... You freaking Americans and your freaking foams... I have a set of rubber tires that have well over 600 laps on them, with no noticable drop in lap times, and a weekend of parking lot racing on them and are good to go for another 600 laps indoors. All for a mere $30.

Ahem, sorry for dissertation number 2....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## TimXLB

Kickyfast:

Hi,

I agree with both your dissertations.
when at the track people always come up and ask how much didi you guys spend on all your stuff just play with your cars/trucks I always tell them you can get a decent RTR for around 300 to 400.
now Losi is selling the XXXT with a Novak brushless as a RTR that takes out the stock motor/lathe deal for those who chose that way. when they ask about the Tubro 35/35GFX I' usally tell them you can find a used T30 for around $125 or less if you can find a tan case one. and you really don't need one to start with any way. 
it's just like real cars..... speed cost money.....how fast do you what to go.

2)

the foam vs rubber debate. you know all we run is foam. and yes it's faster than rubber. but when your car is setup right your tires last longer. we can get up to 6 weekends of racing on tires I cut down to 2.25 at CEFX on the FK 04/05 just by slightly tweaking setups. even more if we were to run bigger tires.
if you look around you can find Parma foams for about $13 bucks a pair. (Jaco's too if your lucky).
running rubber tires and then running foams right after the track is slower by .03 to .05 per lap. (at CEFX) for the foams.
as I haven't run any of the newer rubber tires I really can't say to much about them. I still have Pits around the basement somewhere. that's how long it's been since I was on rubber.
I suppose I should build a rubber car and go out and race it.
600 laps....... I don't know about that but..........

Thanks


----------



## Guest

TimXLB said:


> the foam vs rubber debate. you know all we run is foam. and yes it's faster than rubber. but when your car is setup right your tires last longer. we can get up to 6 weekends of racing on tires I cut down to 2.25 at CEFX on the FK 04/05 just by slightly tweaking setups. even more if we were to run bigger tires.


I agree, I guess I should have added this really mainly applies to the carpet we run on at the moment. It appears to be very hard on foams. I don't have a problem changing my tune if rubber does not last on ozite. Pure lap-times do not intrest me as it is all relative (e.g. foam is faster, rubber is slower but if everyone is running foams....). I also agree that foam is consistent, if it comes to pass that on ozite rubber does not last past a week or two before it loses a half second, then I will gladly pony up for foamies that last 6 weeks.

And again, the tire rant (mainly) applies to our present situation. I will have fun with whatever.

I will give you a shout friday Tim, but I just heard from Bill and hes all for playing in the dirt saturday.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

I'd gladly take rubber. And I still don't get the guys that have to run foam on a stadium truck. All it seems to do is break up a small group into two smaller ones. 

I'll do the foam thing for now, but once Cleveland is over, I'm going back to rubber on the saloon. Even if foam is half a second faster a lap, the four boards I smacked during a lap takes away any advantage and then some.

Oh, and I'm pretty sure rubber will hold up just fine on Ozite. I think the biggest killer of rubber is running some wild mod motors. Of course, that kills any tyre.

Bill.


----------



## WarpWind

That's what suprised me. I figured you guys with the Xrays wouldn't have a problem, seeing as how that's what the car was pretty much designed for. I just enjoy the challenge of figuring out the car. If I do it enough, I might actually get good at it. I'm not holding my breath, though.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

You know, I have seen quite a few revolutions in my days of R/C racing. Things that come to mind such as high frequency speed controls, rebuildable stock motors, NIMH batteries, comm lathes (anyone remember the trinity comm grinder?) etc.

But wow, brushless and Lipo is amazing. It is everything it has been cracked up to be and then some. It completely changes your perspective on the way R/C is ran. I went to practice tonight with one lipo, one charger, and one brushless stock motor. Set-up the car, go and run, make changes and repeat. I got in nearly 45 minutes of track time with an initial charge from this morning, and a 20 minute bump. At various times I would run with the other stock brushed cars. The speeds were comparible, although we all felt the 13.5 could be faster with a taller gear. With speeds about equal with the brushed motors, and after 13 minutes of flat our running, the motor was temping 127 deg. The speed was dead consistant through all the runs.

I could go on, and probally will after saturday. I am going to run two classes with the one pack and see how it goes.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Stampede:

Hi,

If your running the BMI chassis on your 05 that could be some of your problem when running rubber. we moved the batteries ahead and in the servo ahead and in for more weight up front with less transfer to the front when running foams. rubber tires really don't like that. the stock chassis would work better for you at Bar Stools. also a major oil change in weight might be needed along with springs. XRay 30 is like Assoc 50. you might end up with the aqua/white combo or lighter. 

Warpwind:

Hi,

you'll get around the track better than you think. after a few weekends at CEFX, some tuning, and a litttle wrenching we'll get you fast. you'll like foams at CEFX. it's a sweet track....and they last more than a day.

Kickyfast:

Hi,

I'm looking forward to Saturday. you've got me interested in those LiPos. (as long as they don't decide to burn down in somebodys car.truck). also the 13.5. I did searching and found out I can fit a GTB in the TA-05 so..... it might become my brushless sedan. all I need is a 13.5, 4300, and maybe a 6.5. and I'll be all set.
as for the temp your running at your close in the gearing. we pulled Chuck's 5800 off at 140 after 10 minutes in a sedan. and 120+ in the 10L 3T after a good 15 minutes.
we did have one thermal in the FK05 but it was geared like 43/116 with 2.15 tires. 

also if possible please pick up a set of white Losi rims from Riders Please!!!!!!!!

speaking of older things.....I found my Twister Stock motor lathe... remmember that?????? I think I had a Trinity com grinder for a while....then something like it from Rev-Tec.
Da*n I'm old.


Thanks

"Da Fossil"


----------



## WarpWind

Well, I'm gonna give it a shot....

Magnum

I so can't wait. Oh, and here's a couple of other things to see....

ZX5 Backflipping
Battery Drilling


----------



## Guest

And not to mention this...

lifetime discounted replacement warranty

You blow it up, you can replace it at a 35% discount.

Apparently I have not chosen wisely....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Stampede:

Hi,

I didn't know you went back to the stock chassis on your 05. anyway if you run it at Cleveland use it 19t. they flatout tore up the track last year in 19t. once they had a good setup all they did was go up on spring rate on the front and removed the sway-bar. 

Kickfast/Warpwind:

Hi,

gee........... I guess I'll have to wait and see who has the better LiPo pack(s). I'm still leary about them going POOF at the wrong time. I can still see the poor smoldering hulk that once was a new Sub from a Tuesday night fly-in. poor guy with a T Rex/LiPo few his bird for about 15 to 20 minutes packed up and loaded up the Sub. went out to eat and came back to a burned out Sub. not a pretty sight.
with my luck I'd burn down Pat's Murano. and never could go home again.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Okay, time for check in........

Who's going to the Indoor Champs this year, and what class (or classes) are you planning on running?
I'm not sure which ones, or how many I plan on entering. (OFC? Stock? 19T? Mod :freak: ?


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Okay, time for check in........
> 
> Who's going to the Indoor Champs this year, and what class (or classes) are you planning on running?
> I'm not sure which ones, or how many I plan on entering. (OFC? Stock? 19T? Mod :freak: ?



I'd really like to! I'd most likley run 19t and stock! As it gets closer to the time, I'll know better if I'll be able to afford it.. Of course I'd have to find someone to Follow/or Ride with! and maybe someone to room with too? I imagine the hotel is full already aint it...


----------



## hyena boy

mike and bill

where are you racing tomarrow? it sounds like bill is in the dirt and mike is going to bar stools. is this right?

i have a rubber set up for carpet i would like to try.

i will check the tread in the morning

see you later

jeff


----------



## DaWrench

Hyena Boy:

Hi,

I think that they going to play in the dirt. just put some longer shocks on your car and come and rally race that thing.

John W.

at this point we are planing on going. as for classes it's most likely stock sedan,19t sedan, and maybe 1/12th scale stock. I myself and thinking about masters something. 
everything is dependent on my health, and work.

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

Yup, Mike and I will be at Raw Roots in the morning. Gotta see how Mike's LiPo/Brushless setup looks in the buggy. Should be a good test of the 13.5 versus brushed stock.

And as for Cleveland, I'm doing mod touring ('cause brushless is too kewl), and I'm thinking 19turn 1/12th scale. I'm thinking going from mod sedan to stock 1/12th scale would get old quick. I don't just wanna crash. I wanna have a crash the whole place will remember!

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

DaWrench said:


> John W.
> 
> at this point we are planing on going. as for classes it's most likely stock sedan,19t sedan, and maybe 1/12th scale stock. I myself and thinking about masters something.
> everything is dependent on my health, and work.
> 
> Thanks


Tim, you should think about running masters sedan with Fred and I. (Ted Flack also ran it last year) that's the one class I know I'll run. I just haven't decided what the other class will be, I'm considering 19T to maybe run with Fred, Andrew & Bill(?). But then again 12th scale is intriguing me once again!


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

I might. it all depends on how my current project works on carpet. 1/12th scale always was my favorite to race so I might do that.

Son:

your new toy is on it's way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Jeffy;

Dirt boy! To the dirt track!!

Mike


----------



## hyena boy

what time do they start and what time will they be done?

i need to be in jenison by 5:00

see you at the track.

jeff


----------



## Guest

Well a good day of racing today. And even better with Lipo, now if I just had two novak 13.5s, one for the truck as well as the buggy.

Once again the Lipo and novak "stock" performed flawlessly. All day the BL motor stayed in the buggy, and the lipo was switched between the buggy and truck. There was one run in between my buggy and truck race and it was just a matter of hitting the lipo with a charge whenever I had the time. No worrying about peaking or over heating cells. Same with the brushless stock. It came off in the 130 deg mark each time. 

The novak is very comparable to the co27 and monsters I was running against. A fast co27 could pull me in the straights (Bill) but it had the rip in the in-field. I could probally run a tooth or two higher and be comparable. I do not see a problem running these motors in the stock class. As advances happen in stock motors I can see the advantage tip. (I also feel it is inevitable that stocks will go to bearings as well which will eliminate one more sticking point.) But for club races the ease of use of the brushless still wins it for me. It is definatly a torqy motor that needs to be geared up. Smooth with excellent throttle feel, very similar to a brushed. And I feel a bit smoother in the mid-range over a brushed.

My pit consisted of my ICE charger hooked to a 12 volt battery, a few tools, and thats it. I was able to race two classes, make set-up changes and other maintenane that was not usually possible at this track. No traying batteries, waiting for them to peak, organizing packs for practice, and runs, and with the brushless no motor maintenance.

I thoroughly intend to abuse these pieces of equipment to see were there braking point is. I don't intend on touching the BL motor, or balancing the lipo to see just how far you can push them before they fail. I'm not even going to check the bearings in the brushless. I will be curious to see how many trouble free runs I can get on this equipment. Right now I have about 80 minutes on the gear without a hickup.

So how does that saying go? "You will pry my lipo and brushless from my cold dead hands?" 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Mike:

Hi,

you sure got me thinking about them. I know I will be getting a GTB/13.5 very soon. the LiPo's...... I'm impressed on how they ran today. Mini was too. his first Question was when are we getting some and will they work in our sedans????. I just have to figure out what get. and Mini is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to you guys. 


Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

Yeah, my GTB is going into the buggy. I want to try my 13.5 and my LiMag pack out at Raw Roots the next time we run. If I can get it to be as fast as my Co27 then I'm sold on it.

Now, I've a sedan to strip. If anyone is interested in a tricked out TA05, let me know. It's back to the shafty for me. I soooooo need an Evo V!

Bill.


----------



## Max

Fred,
When are you planning on putting some ozite carpet down? if you still are. I wanna get a head start on the other guys!!!!...and get ready for Cleveland.

Max K


----------



## Blueskid

Is there anyone out there planing on going to cleveland this year, that doesn't have someone to share a room with yet? I've been giving some for real thought to it.. Would like to get an idea where everyone stands ATM..


----------



## Blueskid

Also would like to know what a good plan for tires is? I'm trying to figure out how much $$ I'm gona need.. Any tips? how many set's? what compounds?


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

for Cleveland you might need 4 or more sets of tires. you'll have practice, quailifing and three heats and a main. 
compounds.... we run Parma tires so it's Magenta's and Cyan's. Jaco it's Double Pink's and Double Pink Orange's. Jaco also has a wrap tire out for sedans that works well. I'm not sure of the compounds as we haven't run them.
Tips.... just go and have fun. enjoy the weekend.

Thanks

Warpwind:

Hi,

LMK how much for your TA-05....... are sure you want to do that???????? 

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

Well, I got my LiPo pack today. It's a little longer than a regular side-by-side six cell pack, but about an 1/8" shorter height wise. Fits perfect in my T4 with one piece of foam in the front and one in the rear. Now, I just need to get some connectors and wire it and the truck up. Then I can start on the 15 cycles I need to run to break it in. Crazy stuff, eh?



DaWrench said:


> LMK how much for your TA-05....... are sure you want to do that????????


Yes, I'm sure. I really, really wanted to like belt cars, but they just don't sit right with me. I'm not really missing the turd...er, I mean, the TC4, but I do miss how smooth it works. I guess it's just me. So now I have to decide between an Evo V or a Pro IV. Blue or Purple? I can't decide.... :tongue:


----------



## John Warner

Go purple, that blue one breaks way to easy! Been there, done that!
Had the Evo V and traded it for the HPI. It survived Cleveland and me.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Go purple, that blue one breaks way to easy! Been there, done that!
> Had the Evo V and traded it for the HPI. It survived Cleveland and me.


Now that is saying something! I've seen you drive :freak:

Oh, and Tim, ygpm.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Today, 05:02 PM Report | Post #367 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am pleased to announce that myself and RC America have come to an agreement...

I will be using all of RC America's products....

I am proud to be a part of a team which includes Ralph Burch,Paul Lemeiux,Mike Blackstock,Jarod Scott,Bobby Flack and many others and that is just in the U.S.......At world races I also get to team up with Jilles Groskamp,the Myberg Brothers, Victor Wilke,Martin Hudy, and many others..

WOW what a team!!!!!!!!!

I will be using the Xray T2 for all tc racing!

I will also be using Max Power engines in my !/8th on road car(Serpent)

and all Hudy products to accent my pit area....

I am so Happy right now know that whatever race I go to I will have such a great car and great team to work with...I am looking forward to this year and many years to come....

So to all out there that have supported me...Thank you and remember to support RC America also!

My first race will be the KO Gran Prix.......

If I havent said this before...I AM SO HAPPY.....and I am sure it will show up on the track...

Cant wait...

Stay tuned more this week for a motor and battery announcment!

Barry Baker


----------



## Guest

Da Wrench, and Warpedwindage;

What are your plans for racing this weekend? Hesperia on sunday? Riders on saturday? CEFX on sunday? Lansing for saturday and sunday? I need to know were to direct my ire.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

Looking like CEFX on Sunday for us. Josh might have the new carpet down!!!!!!!!!!! (not that there was anything bad with the old stuff). it was Test and Tune last Sunday. and most likely the same this Sunday. but we all need time on the carpet to get ready for the upcoming races. I'll let you know more later in the week.
besides I need to see that 13.5 go on carpet.... and your LiPo too...

Thanks


----------



## DaWrench

NEWS FLASH.........................


DUMAS TO LOSI.......................

Team Losi has always been on the forefront of racing and with this being said it is very important to field the best drivers possible. Team Losi is proud to announce Onroad aficionado Mike Dumas to the roster of Team Losi’s Expert Onroad Team. Mike has won many races including ROAR Nationals and US Indoor Championships. Mike will be making his debut race at the 2006 International Indoor Championships in Las Vegas in September. Mike will be piloting his Team Losi JRX-S Type R in the Modified Foam and Rubber Class with both cars being powered by Brood Racing Motors and Batteries. He will also be competing with the Team Losi 8ight at local events around Texas where he resides. 

Congrats to Losi......

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

Gotta love all this team switching. I was surprised by Baker, though. AE really only has one 'name' now for driving, and he's on the other side of the pond. I wonder how long Dreshcer (?sp) is going to stay. And here I thought Baker was going to the RS team!

Anywhoo, I don't think I'm going to be able to make CEFX this weekend. I've got the sedan stripped down and the process of finding a new home. Hopefully in a week or two I'll have a new ride. I wouldn't mind going up to Hesperia Sunday, though. I'm getting the truck wired up tonight to run my lipo/brushless setup. After watching Mike's buggy last weekend, I can't wait to run it.

Bill.


----------



## kevinm

kickyfast said:


> Da Wrench, and Warpedwindage;
> 
> What are your plans for racing this weekend? Hesperia on sunday? Riders on saturday? CEFX on sunday? Lansing for saturday and sunday? I need to know were to direct my ire.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Come over to Lansing on sunday for the Summer Classic and race your 4-wheel drive cars on the type of surface they were designed for.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> Fred,
> When are you planning on putting some ozite carpet down? if you still are. I wanna get ready for Cleveland.
> 
> Max K


Max,
I looked at the carpet today and will try and pick it up this week sometime.
I'm not sure if there is quite enough until I get it rolled out.
If not maybe we can have an ozite infield and a commercial straight away.


----------



## Guest

Just a quicky heads up Fred. Fliers were out at RawRoots saturday. The indoor track in Jenison is opening up on September 30th. I would just hate to see a ton of work go into getting the track at Riders carpeted for only a few weeks of running. 

Either way, just say when and I will be there to help.

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## J FAST

I say we put the carpet down anyway. plus then we have a place thats open all week so people with different schedules can get some track time. Its not like anyone is going to be competing with Jenison on sat. I would just like to have a normal layout to run on and not have to go to Josh's every weekend,Plus then i can get to run my car whenever i have time


----------



## Guest

I agree, especially since I have class on thursday nights. I just did not know if Fred was aware that a date had been set, or for that matter that Jenison was even opening again. None of this in a competing aspect or such sillyness, just if he was planning on running there and was unaware.... (I am one of those more the merrier heathens...)

And of course I am all for it as I still have a soft spot for the Riders of yester year and feel they need a place for people to run.

Public service announcement off, carry on....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

I too would like to have a place to race at to prepare for Cleveland but........


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> I too would like to have a place to race at to prepare for Cleveland but........


You should check out VRC John! :thumbsup:


----------



## Max

Hey mike
when are you going to do a run for the europeain championship. Rember that the track only has 96% grip. i had to change my whole setup this morning. but im still in the top 20 (19th) woot!!!

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Vrc?????


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Vrc?????



www.virtualrc.com


----------



## John Warner

Ahhhh, I'll pass. Nothing beats the smell of paragon and the fuzz from ozite!


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> Hey mike
> when are you going to do a run for the europeain championship. Rember that the track only has 96% grip. i had to change my whole setup this morning. but im still in the top 20 (19th) woot!!!
> 
> Max K



Just ran my run... I managed to squeeze into 18th lol.. barely 19 laps hahaha.. that 96% grip makes a big difference man! wow I suck on that track anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

GHPM!!!!!!!!!!

Kickyfast:

any thoughts about this weekend?????? looking like CEFX for us. gotta get Mini's 05 working better. LMK

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

U.S. Indoor Champs.
Entry form is in the mail, Woo whoo.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> U.S. Indoor Champs.
> Entry form is in the mail, Woo whoo.


Mine is _almost_ ready to go, I'll drop it in the box probably tomorrow sometime.
So, which class/classes did you end up choosing this year?? And Andrews?? Jesses??


----------



## WarpWind

Yeah, I've got mine too. Just gotta make up my mind what I'm gonna run. Decisions, decisions. And to top it off, I still don't know what I'm gonna race. I'm kinda on a Coraly kick again. And that Cyclone S is kinda sharp too. It would be kewl to kick a few hineys with a $160 car. If only it was a shaft drive......

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Yeah, I've got mine too. Just gotta make up my mind what I'm gonna run. Decisions, decisions. And to top it off, I still don't know what I'm gonna race. I'm kinda on a Corally kick again. And that Cyclone S is kinda sharp too. It would be kewl to kick a few hineys with a $160 car. If only it was a shaft drive......
> 
> Bill.


Bill, is Wally going again this year? How about Mike, have you managed to convince him to go?


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Bill, is Wally going again this year? How about Mike, have you managed to convince him to go?


I'm pretty sure Davey Boy is going. He called me the day he got his Durango to let me know getting down won't be a problem this year. And as for Mr. Kickyfast, I'm still working on it. It's sounding fairly good. Maybe he would care to comment....  .

Now, I've got get back to drooling over pics of Pro 4s. Me likey da purple wunz!

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

now your drooling over a purple piece????? do I have to come over there and slap you??? just get that TA-05 together, haul your butt down to CEFX. let me fondle it so it's like mine was. (bring some Assoc springs and the 1mm drop down spring collars from Tamiya) all your spares (and all your inner hinge pin blocks) and you'll be RIPPIN!!!!!!!!!! (we were)

OR BUY a EVO V and let me build it for you. Chris gave me all the inside tips on building a KILLER carpet EVO V. (it's the only shaftie I'm looking at besides the SRD).
no parts for your toy yet  
I'll call today and see whats up.

and BLUE IS BETTER........just not LRP'S


Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Quaker Steak & Lube anybody?? :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Quaker Steak & Lube anybody?? :thumbsup:


YES! I can't wait.


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> any thoughts about this weekend?????? looking like CEFX for us. gotta get Mini's 05 working better. LMK


 No, not yet. I want to race everywere. However while my personalities may be multiple, my physical self is not. My first choice would be Lansing on sunday. I really miss the parking lot. However, it doesn't look like anyone from GR is going. Maybe if I threatened to build Bill a TC3, or JRXS? If not it looks like Hesperia on sunday, and Riders on saturday for me.

Hopefully Billy boy figures out a sedan in time for the Ann Arbor night race. because I really don't want to miss that one. Although it is the same saturday as RawRoots last race.

Decisions decisions....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

Notice how he didn't say anything about Cleveland. Seems he hasn't ruled it out yet...

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Notice how he didn't say anything about Cleveland. Seems he hasn't ruled it out yet...
> 
> Bill.


Yeah, I noticed that. I just figured he was ignoring me!
Any word on Roy D. making the trip again?


----------



## Roy Dallier

*Yep*

Yes John I plan on making the trip I might even run my 1/12 in stock but even if I do not run a plan on going down for a few days. :wave:


----------



## Roy Dallier

John how do i get the U.S. Indoor Champs Entry form ????


----------



## hyena boy

mike

so no racing for you this weekend?

i was hoping to run at riders on sat. i was going to cut some tires and finisk the set up on my car.

roy

if you want we can make a coppy of mine. just let me know.

cleveland

i might have to pass on it again this year... my wife still has no job for this school year, so we have no money. i also have no vacation left to take off on wednesday morning and come home late sunday.

jeff


----------



## John Warner

Roy Dallier said:


> John how do i get the U.S. Indoor Champs Entry form ????


You can download one by Clicking here! 
There's a link to the entry form and handbook in .pdf format.
Or I can attach one to an email for you if you'd like as well.


----------



## Roy Dallier

Thanks John :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Mine is _almost_ ready to go, I'll drop it in the box probably tomorrow sometime.
> So, which class/classes did you end up choosing this year?? And Andrews?? Jesses??


I'll be running the same as last year, Stock masters class and 19t.
Andrew will be running the same as last year also, Stock and 19t.
Jesse, I'm not sure if he has sent his in yet, I believe he'll be running the same and Andrew.


----------



## Guest

kickyfast said:



> If not it looks like Hesperia on sunday, and Riders on saturday for me.


So, uh Jeff. Which part of this confuses you? The fact I am racing at Riders saturday? Or the fact that I am racing at Hesperia on sunday?  

Just kidding, I hope you make it out for one of those.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## hyena boy

mike

i mixed up the words when i read it. i should be at riders around 11.


----------



## Blueskid

Just got in from Indiania.. I'll be racing at Riders tomorrow as long as Max droped my car off  

As far as cleveland goes.. I really wana go.. I'm makeing plans to do it and all.. but I really need to find someone to ride/room with.. I dont think I can afford to do it all by myself  .. I dunno we'll see..


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike,
Max and Chris were at the track yesterday. I don't know if he left your car though.
I hope so, it will be nice to run some laps with ya.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well it looks like that track is going to be about 5 feet shorter than we had hoped for.
Maybe someone knows where we can get a piece of used carpet?


----------



## John Warner

5 feet by what? I may have some you can have depending on what the length is you need.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> 5 feet by what? I may have some you can have depending on what the length is you need.


What do you have? Most anything will help.


----------



## John Warner

I think theres still a few 12' X 30' (maybe smaller maybe bigger) pieces out in the barn.
I'll check when I get home this evening. You're more than welcome to have them.


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

How did Barstools/Hesperia go?????? ended up at CEFX. NEW CARPET, BIGGER TRACK lot's of fun. got the 415 almost together just need to get the front diff from you. hoping to go back this Sunday...........but that's pretty iffy right now.

Warpwind:

Hi,

still interested in your TA-05. we gotta get together and talk. any thoughts about this weekend????

and is RR running this weekend????

and next weekend is the warnup race at CEFX for the IIC. it'a a 3 day thing all brushless will run in mod. (I think Friday is just practice).

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> How did Barstools/Hesperia go??????


Boy, did I mess up there. We almost had enough to run 1 heat up at Hesperia. Almost. Should've listened to Mike. Bugger....  



DaWrench said:


> still interested in your TA-05. we gotta get together and talk. any thoughts about this weekend????


Well, I've still got it if you'd like. Just about got an old skool TC3 put together so I can run sedan again. I'm just lacking a 1/12th scale now...  

And yup, I'll be at Raw Roots this weekend. Seeing as how there is only one more weekend after this before the buggy gets put away for the winter. Gotta get all the dirt I can before it's gone.

Bill.


----------



## J FAST

I have a Rev 4 for sale


----------



## J FAST

and maybe a T2


----------



## Blueskid

J FAST said:


> and maybe a T2


Hey J man.. YGPM


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

I have the parts coming for your 1/12th scale. I might be able to stop by RR on Saturday. it all depends on Pat.....it's her day...........so. maybe you can call me when your done. Sunday might be heading to CEFX. again all depends on Pat and what she has planned. if not maybe we can get together.

Thanks

J Fast:

Hi,

Mini is racing again.........he whats to kick your butt. keep your sedan or get another one. and please PM me your cell #

Thanks


----------



## J FAST

Hey Tim, Thats cool Mini is racing again I like racing with Jason hope to get to run with you guys soon . Im going to try the cyclone with a BMI chassis.
Do you still have the RDX or can you get one. Ill trade you a t2 for one. talk to you later Jesse


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jason,
I'll be there.


----------



## John Warner

What days do you guys actually race at barstools & more?
I'm thinking I'll load my stuff and come rub a few fenders with ya.
After all, the last time I touched my radio was November 27th, 2005!
I'm sure I need to work off some rust before heading back to Cleveland this year.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> What days do you guys actually race at barstools & more?
> I'm thinking I'll load my stuff and come rub a few fenders with ya.
> After all, the last time I touched my radio was November 27th, 2005!
> I'm sure I need to work off some rust before heading back to Cleveland this year.


Actually we've been racing on Saturdays and everything in between has been practice. Any time Riders Hobby Shop is open so is the track.
We got the carpet laid tonight and the boarders and lawout will go down tomarrow. It would be cool if we could get a Thursday night thing going on.
Or even Wednesday night for that matter.


----------



## DaWrench

Jesse:

Hi,

I know where there are two of them with TONS of spares. (all the good stuff). one thick chassis roller and one regular chassis roller.
they came in second in the CRL race last season. very well cared for. 
I just got to come up with the moneys to buy them. not sure I want a T2. I've seen 04's go faster in stock and 19t at CEFX. and I'm thinking of switching brands. gotta be different ya now.

LMK if your interested in the RDX's It's a awesome deal.

Thanks


----------



## J FAST

Hey Tim PM me the price on the RDX's are they Chucks?


----------



## J FAST

stampede said:


> Hey Fred....are we good to go? If so, I will be there tonight.
> 
> Hey Jesse....for a minute I thought you we're quitting. Good to see you're not.


Quit NO WAY I have a problem with wanting to try different cars lol plus i never run my 12 scale so i guess i should sell it an get something else lol.
I havent been up to the track because i have been swamped at work we are in the middle of moveing are office after work so i have been at work until 8 but ill be good to go this weekend maybe even tonight see ya! Jesse


----------



## Rich Chang

Jesse,

Run the 1/12th! It's a blast and you'd do just fine!

I have a T2 this year so I'm running TC again.  

-Rich


----------



## J FAST

Rich your running a touring car again!!! sweet, well maybe not now that will put me down a lower qual spot DANG!!! hopefully we will see ya at Josh's soon what class in the T2 are ya running See ya Jesse


----------



## DaWrench

Jesse:

Hi,

Call me as soon as possible!!!!!!!!! the phone # I have doesn't work.

Rich:

Hi,

Glad to see your back into sedans. now just drive slow enough for me to follow you around the track 

Thanks


----------



## Rich Chang

Jesse - haha, that's a good one. I've seen how fast you were last year and I am pretty sure I will not be able to keep up with you. I bought a Lipo style battery pack (it is actually LiMn - a bit safer than LiPo) and a brushless set up for TC. So, I'm going to just run mod. I'll probably run 19-turn if they allow brushless in that class, but I'll have to find a 19-turn equivalent brushless motor somewhere for sale.

Tim - I dunno, I hear you have been tearing it up! Must be where Mini gets his skills from.


----------



## Fred Knapp

The carpet is down and the boarders are up.
Its a drivers layout thats for sure.
I ran five packs on it tonight and can't wait until Saturday.


----------



## DaWrench

Rich:

Hi,

Mini hasn't got anything like that from me!!!! I think he got them from chasing Chuck and Terry around the track, GT2&3, Moto GP1&2 and all those XBox racing games. I just wrench for him....... now he's doing that too.
as for tearing it up........I was doing ok with 1/12th scale last year and now I'm trying to get a sedan going.

BTW:
are you going to be at CEFX next weekend??????

Thanks


----------



## Rich Chang

Yep, I am planning on going next week for the IIC warm-up. I'll be there this Sunday to run the TC around and try and shake these electric TC cob webs off. 

The only big race I am doing this year is the Halloween Classic in Cleveland. I can't make it to the Champs again this year.

-Rich


----------



## DaWrench

Rich:

Hi,

I am hoping to be there also . not sure about Mini. if he has to work he most likely will want to sleep in. I'll show up Saturday if I can make it. I'm out for this weekend. it's Pat's Bday and I missed more than I been to soooo.......

Thanks


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

If your going RR Saturday please bring the stuff along for the sedan. I'll try to show up for a little while. no racing tho. next weekend is the warmup race at Josh's place...... hoping to make that one.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> If your going RR Saturday please bring the stuff along for the sedan.


Got it. I will throw it in the toolbox.

See ya saturday,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyffast:

Hi,

Thanks.

See you and Warpwind at RR.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> What days do you guys actually race at barstools & more?
> I'm thinking I'll load my stuff and come rub a few fenders with ya.
> After all, the last time I touched my radio was November 27th, 2005!
> I'm sure I need to work off some rust before heading back to Cleveland this year.





knapster said:


> Actually we've been racing on Saturdays and everything in between has been practice. Any time Riders Hobby Shop is open so is the track.
> We got the carpet laid tonight and the boarders and lawout will go down tomarrow. It would be cool if we could get a Thursday night thing going on.
> Or even Wednesday night for that matter.


So do you have any idea when that may happen?


----------



## John Warner

Yep, I'm thinking I'll be there this coming weekend!
(I'll bring my vacuum along to pick up the rust dust)


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> (I'll bring my vacuum along to pick up the rust dust)


Yeah, make sure you put a new bag in it just in case. J/K :thumbsup:


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

maybe you should bring the shop vac......... that way you can get all the rust from you and the Pro4. 
J/K have fun running!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

It will be good just to see you back in circulation as a local racer.
We need all the onroad racers we can get to put a groove in the carpet.


----------



## WarpWind

Aw man. We don't have a mic at Rider's do we? I don't know if I could drive anymore with someone messing with me on the driver's stand... :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jason is working on a small P.A. system for us to use.

On another note, a couple of oval racers stop by the track Saturday and expressed their interest in racing at barstools. I kind of feel like we should accommodate them but on the other hand what alot of work changing a fixed track around every week. Oval racing used to be big around here.


----------



## John Warner

I liked you pun (even if you didn't mean to do it).......
"Oval racing used to be big AROUND here"

Anyway, I'm quite sure I have a couple of different PA units here you can have.
But the one that I think would work best is a 12V-120V that can either be used from a power supply, or plugged into a wall outlet. Its only 15W but if it isn't overloaded with a ton of speakers its pretty loud. (and, its new, never used)


----------



## DamageIncRacing

It figures... I move 800 freakin miles and Johnny Boy decides to come outta racing retirement! LOL! I'm upset down here though, no one knows what a "parking lot race" is. Guess I'll have to show 'em. Nothing down here but dirt off-road and dirt oval.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah Eric, go figure right? I guess its a shame that in a racing based city like where your at theres no toy car racing, only NASCAR stuff to be found. Maybe you'll have to show them the way? :freak: 

Anyway, its Monday evening and I found myself out in the old hobby room cycling batteries.
I hope these old antique 3300's will last five minutes! :dude:


----------



## Fred Knapp

My cells are from last year at this time, many runs on them now.
Anyway I can hook you up with a couple packs that are good enough for stock
if you want.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah Fred, that'll work..... Thanks!!
(BTW: I only need one for Cleveland)


----------



## Fred Knapp

I take it your not running 19t?


----------



## Blueskid

Well now that the final round of the RC pro series is over with.. I can spend more time with the sedan! Also time to put my 8th scale buggy up for sale.. I'm starting to think it's not the class for me.. See ya'll this weekend!


----------



## John Warner

Mike.......

Whats the word on Cleveland??? You going??


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Mike.......
> 
> Whats the word on Cleveland??? You going??



Yeah I plan on going this year.. As long as everything works out as planed for $$ I'll be there.. Max K. said I can crash in their room.. It's just a matter of Money right now..


----------



## hyena boy

hey!

my wife just got offerd a taeching job in muskegan. she had an interveiw on monday afternoon, and by monday night had a verble offer. she started today. if we can fit it into our budget i might make it to cleveland.

i hope to run at bar stools on saturday.

see you soon

jeff


----------



## John Warner

Wow! Jeff, thats great news!! Hope you can make it for sure. And.... I'll see you Saturday at B.S. & Mo


----------



## Guest

hyena boy said:
 

> my wife just got offerd a taeching job in muskegan. she had an interveiw on monday afternoon, and by monday night had a verble offer. she started today. if we can fit it into our budget i might make it to cleveland.


 And yet she cannot teach Jeffy to spell... Ov curse I'm know sprinc dicken in that respit....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> I'll see you Saturday at B.S. & Mo


 Sounds like a regular reunion on saturday. Now we can maybe get a decent after race dinner on like the good old days.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

Dinner after the races..... been missing those! Mike, you said you buying, right? LoL!!


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Dinner after the races..... been missing those! Mike, you said you buying, right? LoL!!



Heh I'm down for that :thumbsup: 

BTW just ordered a Personal for cleveland.. also got a couple other things on the way for my sedan. Everyday I get a little bit closer to being able to go to cleveland!


----------



## Blueskid

BTW I have a gig at billy's lounge this friday, for anyone who might be interested.. We start at 9:30pm and play till close.. Hopefully I can wake my butt up saturday morning to go to BS & Mo!


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> Hopefully I can wake my butt up saturday morning to go to BS & Mo!


I know where you live and if need be I'll stop by the "circle" and use the cattle prod to help get you motivated! :freak:


----------



## DaWrench

Jeff:

Hi,

I hope it's in a good part of Muskegon (spelled the right way!!!!!)
if not get a BIG dog and a semi automatic something (a mac 10 would work nicely). J/K I don't think it's that bad any more......

Kickyfast:

Hi,

How did you do at RR????? kinda wanted to stay but couldn't. I miised racing in the dirt. maybe next weekend up north. gotta get those things a little dirty sometime!!!!!! any chance you and Bill heading down to CEFX soon????
and any thoughts about Cleveland???? right now it's still up in the air as I got my notice for my last day of work........ 11/01.
we'll might make it. at least Mini will race. I'll sit this one out again.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> Mike, you said you buying, right? LoL!!


 


Blueskid said:


> Heh I'm down for that :thumbsup:


 
Yup, looks that way to me. Thanks Mike for being so generous. What with you selling your 1/8th scale and all to buy us dinner. And boy your going to need it, Bill was looking awful hungry the other day...

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> How did you do at RR????? kinda wanted to stay but couldn't. I miised racing in the dirt. maybe next weekend up north. gotta get those things a little dirty sometime!!!!!! any chance you and Bill heading down to CEFX soon????
> and any thoughts about Cleveland????


 Pretty good, it looks like I may have lifted the RR curse of TQing and then having a lousy main. Truck was a breeze, and buggy was mine to lose. I decided to start jass acking around with Bill and eventually managed to knock a wire loose.

CEFX will have to wait a week or two yet. Hopefully things will calm down a bit then. I also need to get into the swing of my new class schedule.

My chances of Cleveland are looking slimmer and slimmer every day. The wife has another appointment in Ann Arbor on the 20ish of November, along with school, work yadda yadda yadda..... But you never know....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

Glad you broke your RR curse. (and I wasn't there to get in the way!!) maybe we can all hit Hesperia before Al stops for the season. 
we are going to try to make it down to CEFX for this weekend. it's the IIC warn up race so we'll see how Mini slots in after missing almost two seasons of racing. seems he has taken a liking to the 415 as it's in a different place every night when I come home. (little does he know THAT"S MY CAR).
Cleveland might end up a Sunday only thing for us. all depends on where I end up working after Delphi's blow out. hoping to go to 36th street. but not looking to good. 
Let us know that's going on.

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Dinner after the races..... been missing those! Mike, you said you buying, right? LoL!!


Mike is buying!? I'm in! :thumbsup: Now I've gotta finish up this week's project. I figure putting a Dodge Charger body on my new bone stock T2 should just about put Tim over the edge... :tongue:


----------



## Blueskid

kickyfast said:


> Yup, looks that way to me. Thanks Mike for being so generous. What with you selling your 1/8th scale and all to buy us dinner. And boy your going to need it, Bill was looking awful hungry the other day...
> 
> Mike Slaughter



heh it's true I'm selling my 1/8th scale.. but that is only to raise some $$ to go to cleveland this year.. actually I thought since you've been saving so much money on Motor Maintance these days, with you Brushless and lipo system.. You could afford to buy us dinner one of these days ! :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

Just remmember when your at Cleveland.... needing tuning help.......... you PUSHED me over the edge.......... just hope my meds are enough to save me.........and you :devil:


----------



## Blueskid

DaWrench said:


> Warpwind:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just remmember when your at Cleveland.... needing tuning help.......... you PUSHED me over the edge.......... just hope my meds are enough to save me.........and you :devil:



Ahh dont worry bout bill.. give me tuning help!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

Right now I'm more worried about me and Mini...... switching brands, switching to a totaly different type of car, trying to get a weekend off so Mini can go and race, trying to get our new rides here..... then getting spares for them........all before 11/01 and all without Pat finding all the charge slips until after I'm not working......and Cleveland!!!!!!!!
helping my kids is easy.....the rest will the hard stuff.

Thanks


----------



## Greg Anthony

John Warner said:


> I know where you live and if need be I'll stop by the "circle" and use the cattle prod to help get you motivated! :freak:


check your stinkin e-mail old man!


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

Your new little toy showed up today..... call me.

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> Warpwind:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Your new little toy showed up today..... call me.
> 
> Thanks


*WOOOHOOOO!!!* Yeah, I'm a little excited.... :hat: 

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Greg Anthony said:


> check your stinkin e-mail old man!


Ouch, better get that one John.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Johnny Boy doesn't check e-mail, LOL!


Oh, and Ernesto says hi to y'all! :devil:


----------



## Max

Check out the latest work from MK Designs!!!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Very nice Max.


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> Check out the latest work from MK Designs!!!
> 
> Max K



Looks nice max! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

Well I just totally rebuilt my car lol.. I found there was a little sticking action going on in the steering rack.. Got that baby working nice and smooth now! I also noticed all 4 of my shocks were at different lengths.. got that taken care of.. Also re ran all the wire's and zip tied everything.. Looking real clean!I'm ready to rock for this weekend!


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

I thought you would be. we just have to figure out what you want on it. check your PM's my #'s should be in there somewhere (unless you dumped everything) if not PM me and I'll resend them to you.

Blueskid:

Hi,

what car are we taking about ????? your big car or your taxi cab???? as for going to CEFX it's still up in the air. I'm waiting to see of Mini has to work Saturday. or if I'm going car shopping, or working, or doing both. if I go Sunday it'll be just to watch.

Max K:

Hi,

Nice looking body. I like the colors too!!!!!!!!

Knapster:

Hi,

You heading over to CEFX?????? taking Jesse with you????? the new carpet is awesome the bite came up real fast. and the straight makes 19t look slooooowwwwww. should be a good weekend to race as the bigger name drivers are coming up to run.

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

Well I'd like to go, but I have a gig firday night, and I'll be up late, and wouldn't wana get up too early to race.. so it's gona be BS & mo this weekend..


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

I have to work Friday night. so if I did go I couldn't leave until like 4 am. I usally take about a little over 2 hrs to get there, sleep until 8am. get up and wake up (yeah right) unload setup and go racing!!!!!!!!!.
right now everything depends on Mini's work, my possible Saturday work (2nd shift). then it will be a straight shot to CEFX from Delphi for Sunday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Warpwind:
> 
> 
> Knapster:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You heading over to CEFX?????? taking Jesse with you????? the new carpet is awesome the bite came up real fast. and the straight makes 19t look slooooowwwwww. should be a good weekend to race as the bigger name drivers are coming up to run.
> 
> Thanks


Tim I do'nt think any of us will be making the trip to CEFX this week end.
None of us have new cells as of yet and to do any good running with the Vegas crowd new cells will be key.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, I tried to PM you back but,
"John Warner has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space".


----------



## Fred Knapp

Colin,
I answered your PM.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> John, I tried to PM you back but,
> "John Warner has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space".


Problem taken care of......!


----------



## John Warner

Well, I must admit it sure was fun to be back racing once again with some old friends..... but its a shame that my car drove and handled like a three legged turtle and I became the official border tester by doing my best impersonation of the pinball wizard!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ahh, don't be so hard on yourself.
Actually your car looked good, just chalk it up to shaking the dust off.


----------



## fatboylosi

hey fred, it's great to hear your back up and runnin again. what is the scedual, I'd like to get the foams out and do some carpet racing again.
ace


----------



## John Warner

Dust? Don't you mean RUST!!! LoL!!

Actually I guess all in all it wasn't to bad considering the car, tires and batteries were last run on November 27th 2005, and have been sitting out in the garage since then. Maybe some new tires and batteries will make it all better? Yeah, thats it!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

fatboylosi said:


> hey fred, it's great to hear your back up and runnin again. what is the scedual, I'd like to get the foams out and do some carpet racing again.
> ace


Actually I'm not. This is a building that Riders has available to them and I worked with them to get it going. There is a sizeable crew of us going the Cleveland for the U.S. Indoor Championship race and we've put down a layout to practice on. The building is available to use until it is rented out again. Basically the track is open any time Riders is open. Right now its been mostly onroad racing and practice.
Racing is on Saturday, doors open at 10:00 and racing starts between 12:00 and 1:00.
Hope to see you at the track.
-Fred


----------



## Blueskid

I had a lot of fun today guys! It was great to get out and race with some "Old" friends.. *Cough* John *Cough* :wave: .. I learned some things today as well.. First off Parma Cyan, magenta's are much better than Nitro shoes! :tongue: And got some bugs worked out with my motor.. I was actually able to get fast lap right in the pack with the rest of the guys.. I just gota work on the consistancy :thumbsup: Give me a couple more weeks.. Can't wait till next weekend!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, I'll see what I can do. (PM)


----------



## John Warner

Mike, I believe I had fast lap @ 2.2!!!

That usually happens when your doing donuts over the scoring loop!


----------



## WarpWind

Yup, I had a good time too. And it was good to run with 'ole Johnny boy there. I've gotta enjoy these moments when I can stay out in front of him. Doesn't happen too often. And as long as he keeps running old flat batteries and dried out foam tires, I shouldn't have a problem. Can't see him doing that, though.....

Bill.


----------



## TimXLB

Warpwind:

Hi,

your Taxi looked good today. you just need to get that new KO low profile servo to replace that 9550. your making me want a brushless/LiPo/Mn setup. I'm just waiting for C.E. to come out with the update for the GFX. 

Kickyfast:

Hi,

How did you end up????? and what did you end up changing???? you have that TC4 looking good on carpet. 

Blueskid:

Hi,

your 04 looked good. just get some track time and have fun. I'll send you Mini's setup a little later when I get home. 

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Anybody have a _used_ X-Ray T2 for sale?
Or maybe know of one somebody has for sale?


----------



## TimXLB

John:

Hi,

Check RCTech!!!!!!!!!!!!! there are lots for sale. You should get a EVO V. it's the newest carpet killer out right now!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## J FAST

John Warner said:


> Anybody have a _used_ X-Ray T2 for sale?
> Or maybe know of one somebody has for sale?


UHHH I DO. @ 295.00 perfect condition 

Jesse


----------



## Dave Walton

John Warner said:


> Anybody have a _used_ X-Ray T2 for sale?
> Or maybe know of one somebody has for sale?


 Jessie is selling his.


----------



## Fred Knapp

There you go. I know its about $95. more than you want to spend but it is in very good condition. Jesse keeps his stuff like new.


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

I forgot to find out when I can get with you........... call me. also I'll finish up the "bag o parts" when you get what you need.

John:

Hi,

your Pro4 didn't look that bad. all you need to do is go through it I think you might have a bent inner hinge pin (dog tracking) wake up those cells and some better tires and you'll be all set. (oh and a Alfa body too). 

BlueSkid:

Hi,

PM sent. any Q's just ask.

Fred:

Hi,

good run Saturday. same for Trash Can. soon you guys should head down to CEFX and see how you guys do. I'll have to dig out Mini's TC3 and gear it up again it'll be fun to run there.

Jesse:

Hi,

Did you ever call Chuck?????


Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> Hi,
> good run Saturday. same for Trash Can. soon you guys should head down to CEFX and see how you guys do. I'll have to dig out Mini's TC3 and gear it up again it'll be fun to run there.
> Thanks


Thanks Tim, I had fun I can tell you that for sure.
Its hard to keep up with the younger guys.
Yeah, we plan on going to CEFX, just not sure when.
-Fred


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

I could tell. the last race before I left I haven't seen you smile 
that much in quite awhile. even John looked like he was having fun. he just needs to spend some time with his Pro4. somebody besides Mike,Jason and me needs to keep the shafties alive!!!!!!
and yes the T2's looked good. but I think shafts are still the way to go for stock. 

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> John just needs to spend some time with his Pro4.


You may have something with the bent hing pin idea. The steering on his car seemed to go away after he wacked it.
Better look into that one John.


----------



## DaWrench

Fred/John:

Hi,

I wasn't there for the first round (I think). I did see John's car dog track badly when he set it down and rolled it. at first I thought it was the body........but during the race I saw it wasn't the body. 
as for John getting a T2.... it would a big change. but maybe it be would be a better car for him. Mini liked the 04 better but he still can lay down the same laps with either a belt or a shaftie.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, you guys may be right. Maybe I should stay with the BMI/HPI again this year and make it work. After all, it worked pretty well for me last year. And switching to a belt car I'm sure I'd be lost as to how to make it work for me. But then again, if I had both...... Hummmmm!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Yeah, But then again, if I had both...... Hummmmm!


Two is better then One. And there are plenty of us to help with setup.


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

Fred's right. two is better than one. As for setups again Fred's right. 
I don't have a T2 but I have worked on one. and it runs well enough to make the A semi-weekly when it's raced. and a shaftie will always have it's place in stock and 19t.
and the Pro4 isn't a bad car either.
just be ready for a different feel with a belt car. 

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> ...a different feel with a belt car.


Can I get an Amen! I don't care what anyone else tells me. The car is butter smooth. And don't worry too much Tim. I do listen. I chucked that can of Jack the Gripper. Paragon is worth the headache. And I have a new JR servo coming as well. Tom said it'd be there Wednesday. We'll see :tongue: 

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

I'm glad you dumped the can of JTG. that stuff just plain sucks. sorry that Paragon gives you a headache just carry Advil with you when you go racing. you'll be much happier with a different servo too. your T2 will flow through the corners alot better and be easier to drive.

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

WarpWind said:


> Can I get an Amen! I don't care what anyone else tells me. The car is butter smooth. And don't worry too much Tim. I do listen. I chucked that can of Jack the Gripper. Paragon is worth the headache. And I have a new JR servo coming as well. Tom said it'd be there Wednesday. We'll see :tongue:
> 
> Bill.



Yeah bill yer car sure looked nice out there last weekend! Man I ALMOST HAD YOU!!!


----------



## WarpWind

Blueskid said:


> Yeah bill yer car sure looked nice out there last weekend! Man I ALMOST HAD YOU!!!


There's always next time. And next time, I'll beat you again....  !

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Jesse,

Your PM box is full, check your email.

ThanX!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John the Gear Ratio for your HPI Pro4 is 2.4375:1


----------



## DaWrench

Bill:

Hi,

Call me....... never guess what's coming over to my house!!!!!!! well two things this week. 
need your help.....and Mike's too.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> John the Gear Ratio for your HPI Pro4 is 2.4375:1


Fred, thank you.... I knew there was something I was supposed to look up! Oh, BTW... we'll have another racer that hasn't raced in awhile joining us this coming weekend.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred, BTW... we'll have another racer that hasn't raced in awhile joining us this coming weekend.


I'm going to need a clue, because I have no idea whom you are referring to.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> .
> just be ready for a different feel with a belt car.


Tim,
Maybe you and Jason could come to Riders sometime and get some practice in. How cool would that be? Even if Jason has to work you could come and wheel your sedan for a while.
-Fred


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Oh, BTW... we'll have another racer that hasn't raced in awhile joining us this coming weekend.


Would this be someone I know?


----------



## Blueskid

Also I plan on going to riders tomorrow night for practice.. I'm shooting to get there around 5pm.. Anyone else make it?


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

I'm looking into getting Saturdays off from work. Mini has other things going on right now so racing isn't at the forfront at this time. I do plan on showing up at G.R with a car soon. I just need to get one ready. After watching Bill's and Mike's Brushless setups run I'm in the process of getting one. I just need to find someone who will trade a 13.5 for a 5.5. I don't think B.S.& M. can handle a 5.5. next will be the LiPo/LiMn debate....... and then the charger......

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> I'm going to need a clue, because I have no idea whom you are referring to.


Clue #1: He's a friend of your oldest son.
Clue #2: He knows Mike Howe.
Clue #3: He gets lots of speeding tickets.
Clue #4: He's not MY son.


----------



## Rich Chang

Tim,

I've been running the Apogee LiMn 3800 with a Novak 4.5 and the LRP brushless speedo in mod TC. I ran that set up this past weekend at the CEFX IIC warm-up. The batteries ran awesome. I have 2 packs and ran each pack 8 times over the weekend (16 runs total). All I would do is peak them off (takes about 20 mins) and they felt the same throughout the weekend. No need to discharge them after each run nor peak them off. 

One big benefit of the Apogee LiMn's vs. LiPos is that the LiMns can be charged at 7.6A. And, they are also a lot safer (according to abuse testing by the manufacturer). 

Charger wise, I just use the Duratrax ICE.

Unfortunately, it looks like I overheated my speedo and it would not give me more than 1/4 throttle in the main. So, the speedo died before the batteries. 

-Rich




DaWrench said:


> next will be the LiPo/LiMn debate....... and then the charger......


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Clue #1: He's a friend of your oldest son.
> Clue #2: He knows Mike Howe.
> Clue #3: He gets lots of speeding tickets.
> Clue #4: He's not MY son.



Hmmm I really have no idea  I guess the only person I could sorta kinda guess is Steven!?


----------



## John Warner

Steven....... nope, not him.

Clue #5: He drives a white 1985 Volvo 850 Turbo.
Clue #6: He used to live at Gun Lake.
Clue #7: He had a girlfriend named Sara.
Clue #8: He drinks a lot of beer.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I know, 
Would this person drive a grabage truck?


----------



## DaWrench

Rich:

Hi,

Chuck told me you ran Mod Sedan. I really wanted to be there but other things came up. 
Mike has the KoKam "Brick" pack from Orion, Bill has the same batteries as you do (I think. I know they are from Apogee). I have been leaning towards the Apogee batteries.
Chargers...... I was hoping that C.E. would have the update finished for the GFX's. that way I could still use both my GFX's for either type of cells and all the other features too. (Mini will still be running Brushed motors/MiHn). Both Mike & Bill also use the ICE charger.
It seems to work well for them. 
My sedan(s) will be all Tamiya this year. Mini has yet to decide what he is running.....most likely something XRay. Sorry to hear about your Speedo. was it a Novak????? or a LRP??????

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

I was going though my sedan tonight, and seems my bearings are getting a bit on the "Used" side.. What would someone recomend for the xray 04 bearings? Ceramic? Metal/rubber shield? Are Ceramic really worth the $$?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> I know,
> Would this person drive a garbage truck?


Not that I know of, he does however work in Grand Rapids!
He'll be driving one of the XLR8's.
(Only tried to drive it once before)


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Not that I know of, he does however work in Grand Rapids!



Hmmm how about that one big guy that used to race at gun lake with us, umm Gerald was his name?


----------



## John Warner

Nope, not Gerald either although hes been talking about coming back!!


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Nope, not Gerald either although hes been talking about coming back!!



hmmm I'm really stumped! I'm sure once you finally say who it is.. I'll be like, OHHH YEAH!! but as of now I can't think of anyone lol..


----------



## Blueskid

Well I e-mailed the Doctor Voodoo about fixing me up with some battery's for Cleveland, and I talked to Tom at riders for tires.. So I have pretty much everything I need to go to cleveland now.. Just gota get the $$ for hotel/food for the week, and to get my entry's in!! I'm getting very excited! Can't wait to race this weekend! Hey Max where you at man? You gota come down this weekend and run some laps! better be careful or you might get rusty man! :tongue: or worse yet, things might start turning out like VRC if you dont get out and practice! heheheh


----------



## John Warner

John Warner said:


> Clue #1: He's a friend of your oldest son.
> Clue #2: He knows Mike Howe.
> Clue #3: He gets lots of speeding tickets.
> Clue #4: He's not MY son.


How about if I re-worded #4 to read I'm NOT his father?


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Tim,

I picked up the Apogee 3800s from Tower Hobbies for $80 each (they are normally $99 each but I had a coupon and also have that Tower Hobbies super saver club thing). 

I have the LRP speedo so it will be going out in the mail tomorrow for warranty repair.

The T2 is nice - that is what I have. This past weekend was pretty much my 1st time working on a set up for it and it got a little bit better each run. I was hoping I had a good set up when the mains came around, but due to the speedo being poopy I didn't get a chance to find out.

Mike Blackstock had the new version of the T2 at the track and it looked really good (but, what doesn't look good with him driving it?). He said it drove like the FK04 and it is supposed to be released next month. So, I would wait for that to get released and purchase that one. I'd like to get one, but with how little I have been racing lately I need to try and get a decent ROI on the T2 I currently have before I purchase another car. Haha!

-Rich


----------



## John Warner

0kay..... whomever figures out who it is thats coming back to race this weekend will get themselves a free lunch (paid for by me) at Cousins next door to the track! :freak: L0L!!


----------



## J FAST

I KNOW I KNOW Would his name be AJ


----------



## DaWrench

Rich:

Hi,

I had heard something about a new version of the T2. I wasn't sure who had what as Paulie didn't have one as of early last week.
I'll have to check Tower Hobbies for the LiMn packs. I think I'll get two packs. 
Did your Speedo give you any idea it was going away??? and were you running a NEO or a Novak motor????

Thanks

John:

Hi,

AJ...........

maybe Mini will have to run a different body this year at Cleveland just in case.....


----------



## John Warner

Jesse/Tim..... you are correct!!
Jesse, did you get the email I sent?


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Jesse/Tim..... you are correct!!
> Jesse, did you get the email I sent?



Hey man you cheated!  When you said "Not my son" I had no idea you weren't his FATHER.. Heh when you said Lots of speeding tickets that was my first guess!


----------



## J FAST

Hey John no I didnt that email is no good my pms should be clear now.


----------



## Rich Chang

I was running the Novak 4.5. My car glitched a couple times in the 4th qualifier (which was odd since I am using that Spektrum system) and then it shut off the 2nd to last lap. Thought it was just a standard thermal shut off but looks like it fried a bunch of fets since it would not give full throttle after that.

-Rich



DaWrench said:


> Did your Speedo give you any idea it was going away??? and were you running a NEO or a Novak motor????


----------



## DaWrench

Rich:

Hi,

Thanks for the info about your Speedo. I have GTB/5.5 coming and was wondering what (if any) signs to watch for. I know one one that would shut down at 150 degrees (speedo) for no real resaon, but would run fine after a few minutes. I highly doubt I'll even run the 5.5. I'm just barely getting around the track with a stocker in sedan.
now 1/12th was way better last year for me at CEFX.

Thanks


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Tim, 

I would hook up fans to blow directly on the heat sink. I had a fan on mine, but it was too large a diameter and the air flow was not really hitting the heat sink. So, I just ordered two small fans to use instead.

Also, I would recommend holding off on buying those LiMn batteries from Tower. The LiMn is new tech and the packs I had are not showing very good capacity numbers after cycling. I emailed the PFMDistribution folks (they are the ones doing these batteries) and they said the packs I have are not up to snuff.

However, there are some other folks I know that also purchased the LiMn from Tower Hobbies and their packs are showing the same numbers as me (around 3100 mah capacity).

PFM distribution is getting another batch in in 1-2 weeks and they are going to exchange my batteries (and those other folks's) for free with the new batch.

So, I would wait a few weeks and then order direct from PFM Distribution since you would most likely get packs from the new batch. (it is the same price as Tower Hobbies).

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> I'd like to get one, but with how little I have been racing lately I need to try and get a decent ROI on the T2 I currently have before I purchase another car. Haha!
> 
> -Rich


wow-considering you drove the same TC3 and Rev3 since 1965 or thereabouts, your T2 will be seriousely Old Skool by todays standards when you replace it in 2024!!

Ray


----------



## DaWrench

Rich:

Hi,

Thanks for the heads up on the batteries. it'll be a couple of weeks as I have some other things that have come up (today). that need my attention. 
I'm hoping the Fan on the GTB will be enough. if not I'll find some thin high flow fans and mount them on the Speedo. maybe even on the motor if needed.

Thanks


----------



## DaWrench

Ray:

Hi,

Please send me your email. Pat needs it.

Thanks


----------



## Rich Chang

Ray - funny guy! :-D I'm still running that Rev.3! It actually got a full rebuild yesterday after 2 years. I can't believe how many bent screws were on it. I need to stop hitting things.

Tim - no prob. Hope whatever came up works itself out. 



rayhuang said:


> wow-considering you drove the same TC3 and Rev3 since 1965 or thereabouts, your T2 will be seriousely Old Skool by todays standards when you replace it in 2024!!
> 
> Ray


----------



## rayhuang

DaWrench said:


> Ray:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Please send me your email. Pat needs it.
> 
> Thanks


[email protected]


----------



## DaWrench

Rich:

Hi,

Thanks. so do we. getting older sucks. but on a brighter note Mini has won a trip to Vegas.....on the weekend before the IIC. 
I guess playing video games is worth something after all..... besides sharpening your reflexes, and all that other stuff. 

Ray:

Hi,

Thanks.


----------



## Max

Blueskid said:


> Can't wait to race this weekend! Hey Max where you at man? You gota come down this weekend and run some laps! better be careful or you might get rusty man! :tongue: or worse yet, things might start turning out like VRC if you dont get out and practice! heheheh


 Yeah Yeah Mike rusty....me...no way,
ive been out of town helping chris at one of his gokart races. Virtualr RC was a discrase. the pitstops sucked!! 59 sec pitstop. any way i have been practicing a lot so far up to last weekend. But now that skool has started i have not been able to go to the track that often. I will not be able to make it to Riders this weekend but next weekend I will, or maybe sometime this week.

Max K

Voodoo Cells
MK Design


----------



## WarpWind

Does anyone have a 12L4 or slightly older car they'd be willing to part with. I need some parts to finish putting my 1/12th scale car together, and I ain't got no AE parts to build it. Biggest thing is I need a front end and the parts to attach the t-bar to the main chassis.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> Hey man you cheated!  When you said "Not my son" I had no idea you weren't his FATHER.. Heh when you said Lots of speeding tickets that was my first guess!


Cheated.... naw, he's my adopted son, hence the phrase "he's not MY son". (and I used caps on the word MY) I thought that would throw a lot of people, and I guess it did. :thumbsup: 

Jesse.... you got a PM!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Cheated.... naw, he's my adopted son, hence the phrase "he's not MY son". (and I used caps on the word MY) I thought that would throw a lot of people, and I guess it did. :thumbsup:


It's not Cheating to be *MISLEADING*. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Bill,

I have the entire associated dynamic "front end in a bag" kit. Brand new. Let me know if you are interested.

I can also hook you up with the T-bar attachment pieces.

I have an actual L4 ready to run (just need to install a receiver and I can sell it with the speedo) but it sounds like you are building some 1/12th hybrid.

-Rich




WarpWind said:


> Does anyone have a 12L4 or slightly older car they'd be willing to part with. I need some parts to finish putting my 1/12th scale car together, and I ain't got no AE parts to build it. Biggest thing is I need a front end and the parts to attach the t-bar to the main chassis.
> 
> Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Whats going to be different about the soon to be released "new version" T2??
Any idea??


----------



## Rich Chang

Pretty much the entire car. Everything is lower - the bulkheads are lower so upper deck is lower. Rear bulkhead is two pieces.... Suspension geometry changes...

-Rich


----------



## John Warner

Wow, sounds like some major improvments. Not that I can see theres anything wrong with the "old" car!

Thanks Rich, I appreciate the information.


----------



## WarpWind

Rich Chang said:


> ...sounds like you are building some 1/12th hybrid.


I'm putting together an ultra sexy BMI car that I got from Tim. Or maybe I should just steal Mike's away. He'll never notice.... :tongue:


----------



## Blueskid

Rich Chang said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> ...
> I have an actual L4 ready to run (just need to install a receiver and I can sell it with the speedo) but it sounds like you are building some 1/12th hybrid.
> 
> -Rich



Hmm what would you be looking to get for this car?


----------



## DaWrench

Bill:

Hi,

I might be heading down to CEFX this weekend. (IF I don't have to work). I'll pick up the T bar parts. if you want Rich's 12th scale and you guys work something out LMK. as for the front end(s) we need to talk. old skool/new skool. 
Rich can tell you more about the new skool front than I can. I just played around until I got it working good at CEFX. old skool front was KILLER......but it wanted to traction roll on high bite surfaces. that's why Mike's car has the new skool front end on it. fast with no signs of traction rolling.
and try to run Parmas or CRC foams......for some reason the car doesn't like Jaco. 

Rich:

Hi,

I'm in need of your help with explaining the new skool front end. (with the stock reactive castor blocks installed). I always seem to mess it up when I try to explain it online.....(it's a Canuck thing.....you can't see my hands while I'm talking).

Thanks.

Bill:

Please check out Rich's thread about setup summary it's really quite good. print it out. it'll help on those days you feel like pulling your hair out.......no wait you've already done that...I drove you to it....... anyway it's great info and you'll find more than usefull at any track.

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

stampede said:


> Bill-I have T-bar hardware that you can have. It's in my toolbox so if you're going to be at the track this weekend, I'll give it to ya if you still need it. My way of saying thanx for the killer deal on that PSP.


See, that's why you take care of your friends... :thumbsup: I should be down at Rider's this evening. Or else I'll be there Saturday. Gotta run some more laps with the T2. Might even put the 6.5 in for giggles. Rider's has parts, right... :freak:


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

No, thats why I carry as much as I do. I just don't have any 1/12th scale parts yet. you should see my XRay box. it's twice as full as the box Mike got.
I hope to stop by Riders Saturday. if you think about it bring your TA-05 & stuff. I gotta get that running too. that might become my rubber tire/brushless car. now if I can find someone to trade my 5.5 for a 13.5 I'll be all set. (or even a 4300).
PSP........... I have yet to see one and Mini is after me to get one so I have something to kill my downtime at work. (lately at least a couple hours a night) maybe I need to buy myself another toy.......... Do they have WiFi???????

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Jesse.... PM back at ya!


----------



## Blueskid

Well I couldn't make it to riders yesterday like I wanted to, but I should be there later today to run a few laps.. Gota get all the practice I can! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Well I couldn't make it to riders yesterday like I wanted to, but I should be there later today to run a few laps.. Gota get all the practice I can! :thumbsup:


I noticed that right away when you did'nt show.
Put a 19t iner and see how it goes. We did and it was fun.


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> I noticed that right away when you did'nt show.
> Put a 19t iner and see how it goes. We did and it was fun.



Well first off, I dont really have a decent 19t motor, and I'm going to cleveland to run stock, I wana get as much practice running stock as I can befor then.. I've been very happy to see the crowd running stock, but I kinda knew at some point people would get bored of stock and start strapping 19t's in.. It was too good to be true.. :tongue:


----------



## WarpWind

Hmmm... I could try a 4300 in the taxi cab.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Well first off, I dont really have a decent 19t motor, and I'm going to cleveland to run stock, I wana get as much practice running stock as I can befor then.. I've been very happy to see the crowd running stock, but I kinda knew at some point people would get bored of stock and start strapping 19t's in.. It was too good to be true.. :tongue:


Its not about getting board, honest. 
For us its about equal time as we are running both at the Champs. We'll see what happens, it takes three to make a class.


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

running 19t will make you better in stock. you get your sedan handling better, you learn to drive better, we always run 19t before going to Cleveland. if you need a fast 19t I'll bring you one on Saturday. LMK.

Warpwind:

Hi,

get your servo yet????? yeah strap in that 4300!!!!!! you'll have fun........ but don't break anything I don't have any T2 parts yet.
see ya Saturday before work.

Thanks


----------



## hyena boy

bill

i have 3 or 4 fronts if you want..i might ave the t plate partsyou need too. i will be at riders on sat.

mike

i am going to have my dyno at the track on sat. i hope to have my ice charger by next week.

jeff


----------



## John Warner

How much are the "ice chargers"??

And I to hopefully will be at the track tomorrow!!


----------



## cookie

If anyone is interested I have a Xray t 2 I would like to trade for a 415 MSX or a CYclone. Both have to have 2 diffs and battery strap. I have a lots of parts for my car and would like an equal trade. Anyone interested you can call me at 517-490-0027.

Cookie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

For those of you comming to the Riders track tomorrow you will find that the traction is way up.


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> get your servo yet????? yeah strap in that 4300!!!!!!


Yup, got a sexy new 9000s steery hoobbajoob. And if everyone else is gonna run 19t, I've gotta try to keep up. Hope I can make run time... :freak: 



Hyena boy said:


> i have 3 or 4 fronts if you want..i might ave the t plate partsyou need too. i will be at riders on sat.


Dang. You've got more 1/12th scale stuff than Tim?! I think Tim is slipping...



John Warner said:


> How much are the "ice chargers"??


$120 new. I love mine. It's even Backlit now!

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> hopefully will be at the track tomorrow!!


I hope so.
If you do make it please bring the stuff that we talked about.


----------



## TimXLB

Warpwind:

Hi,

Yeah I'm slippin. old age and tryin to keep to many cars in spares is getting to me. and I might have another sedan to worry about too. I guess I'll have to have a major garage sale soon. 
and I haven't even got to the 1/12th scale stuff I want to get to run this season. ahhhhhhhh!!!!! too many cars so little time. and then there's Mini........ I need to find a great car for him right off the bat.... so I'll have time to tweak my ride... (so I can make the I main). 

Mike:

Hi,

If you read this PLEASE bring your T35..... I need to borrow it as I need it as mine decided to let the majic smoke out  . and I'm in the middle of cycling cells too. 

Thanks in advance

Blueskid:

Hi,

Do you want me to bring you a 19t????? LMK before Saturday around 10am.

John:

are you belted yet??? or still a shaftie????


Thanks


----------



## John Warner

TimXLB said:


> John: are you belted yet??? or still a shaftie????Thanks


 At the moment I'm still shafted. :drunk:


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> I hope so.
> If you do make it please bring the stuff that we talked about.


Will do! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Wow..... great day of racing, and quite the crowd as well.
Did I hear somebody say "the whole crew is back, just like the good old days"?!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yes it was a good day of racing.


*RESULTS*

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
Andrew Knapp: (TQ) 35 5:08

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 35 5:06.184 JESSE HOLMAN 
2 4 33 5:02.815 MIKE HOWE 
3 5 33 5:06.011 FRED KNAPP 
4 6 31 5:02.308 DENNY BARLAGE 
5 3 20 2:56.240 DAMON
4 6 17 2:27.139 ANDREW KNAPP

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 31 5:08.121 TIM BRINK 
2 2 31 5:09.473 JEFF HIRDES 
3 4 30 5:08.789 JASON DUDDA  
4 3 09 1:27.539 JOHN WARNER
5 1 00 0:00.000 BILL DERUITER


----------



## RLKnapster

Some very close and fun racing today. I hope we can have that good of a turnout next weekend. :thumbsup:

-Andrew-


----------



## Fred Knapp

RLKnapster said:


> Some very close and fun racing today. I hope we can have that good of a turnout next weekend. :thumbsup:
> 
> -Andrew-


Yep, Good job Andrew.
You and Jesse were smoking fast today, well Jesse was smokin but you guys are fast.


----------



## Blueskid

I had a blast today.. I had a pretty successful day, but I'm still not there yet.. anyway, I got home and started tearing my car apart to change the center belt (cause I'm tired of it fliping over)... And with the shock springs off, I noticed the right rear suspension arm was hanging up real bad.. So I pulled it apart, and OMG is that hinge pin BENT!! Must be that turn right at the end of the straight, get's me once in a while!


----------



## John Warner

Well, funny you mentioned it but I also found why my car handled so terribly. I also had a hinge pin (or should I say hinge pretzel?) that was a tad bit bent. Somebody told me last week to check it because he thought that was the problem. (I wont mention his name, but his initials are XLB!)

Also, when I've been charging batteries they would peak at about 8.65 to 8.90, took forever to charge and never got warm. Sooooo...... I checked my beloved BL turbo 35 stealth to see if it was working properly and guess what.... No matter what the amperage was I had it set at, the output was a measly 2.8 amps!! hummmmm, I wonder if that's why my car didn't have any punch and always felt flat even though I was borrowing a couple of Fred's packs??? Guess it's time to send it to the charger hospital!!!


----------



## John Warner

And while I'm at it.....

I saw even more "ol" racers that I haven't seen in like forever!
Guy's like Andy Curran, Sean Bain, Pete Gamaggio, John McIntosh, Mike Champrenault, Michael Roberts and more.

Thanks for stopping!!


----------



## John Warner

Next week........ 12th scale anyone???


----------



## WarpWind

I'm still trying to clean the goo off the bottom of my car. It's amazing with how few people we have running on the track that it comes off more messy than at Cleveland. Well, I'm off to power-wash my chassis....

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> I'm still trying to clean the goo off the bottom of my car. It's amazing with how few people we have running on the track that it comes off more messy than at Cleveland. Well, I'm off to power-wash my chassis....
> 
> Bill.


I noticed that as well but guessed it was happening because of the two layers of carpeting making the surface softer and allowing the car to dig in a little more.


----------



## TimXLB

John:

Hi,

Gee it took me threating to beat you with a hammer to get you to look at your Pro4..... and I was right. that's why I stood your car on each side two weeks ago. a quick and dirty way to check for bent hinge pins. old dogs learn new tricks every day......

Blueskid:

Hi,

The hit you took might of tweaked your chassis as well. check everything I mean everything. pull off al the bulkheads and make sure they are flat. do this on a glass plate. roll all of your hinge pins on the same plate. make sure all of your arms are ok, you might have split one also. (happens on the 04 after a heavy shunt).
if you need a pin LMK. I might still have a couple.

Warpwind:

Hi,

yeah the carpet was getting gooy looking in the groove. but off line it looked like you were driving on ice.
Thanks for bringing the TA-05 today. it's getting built for carpet tomorrow at CEFX.... 
and ask Kickyfast how does he want me to get him the toy?????

Thanks


----------



## RLKnapster

WarpWind said:


> I'm still trying to clean the goo off the bottom of my car. It's amazing with how few people we have running on the track that it comes off more messy than at Cleveland. Well, I'm off to power-wash my chassis....
> 
> Bill.


WOW the traction has come up so much from last weekend. Well that doesent suprise me we had 11 people running and we got in 1243 laps. :thumbsup: 
-Andrew-


----------



## Fred Knapp

Bill, lighter fluid seems to clean the goo off real well.


----------



## Max

John Warner said:


> Next week........ 12th scale anyone???


 John,
I'm all for 12th scale!!!! if the traction has come up that much I just gotta break out my 12th scale. Hopefully we'll be able to make a class this weekend!!!

Max K
Team Diggity Designs
Voodoo Cells


----------



## Fred Knapp

Did anyone notice that we had a rather large amount of spectators during the mains. We had all the front doors open and it was kind of hard to get around. Ahh yes, We love to entertain the spectators that come to watch us have our fun.


----------



## MikeBob

John Warner said:


> Next week........ 12th scale anyone???


I'm In.....


----------



## Blueskid

I'm haveing a hard time finding the Hinge pin's, and the springs I wana get for my car.. Nothing on ebay atm.. Stormer has them, but I need to pay with paypal atm.. Where else can I buy xray parts? that accepts Paypal?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike, you can try Larry's rc performance in Detroit.
I believe they sell on ebay, so they may except paypal.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ofcourse Riders can order it for you and you should have it by wednesday or thursday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, 
Just got off the phone with Tony,
Your cells will be in the mail Monday.


----------



## J FAST

HMMM I think im going to bust out my 12 scale just for something different so IM IN


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> Ofcourse Riders can order it for you and you should have it by wednesday or thursday.



That's a pretty good idea.


----------



## J FAST

Just finished setting my Rev 4 up so she's ready for wed practice. Might have to bring a iron and some wet towels and iron out the track. if anybody can make it bring out your 12ths see ya Jesse


----------



## MikeBob

I will try to make it out on wednesday night.


----------



## DaWrench

Jesse:

Hi,

You should've made it down to CEFX. had a great time. got my 415 working really well. Barry Z's Cyclone was looking sweet. now all I gotta to do is find my driving glasses so I can see the infield better!!!!!!.

Blueskid:

Hi,

I have a rear inner hinge pin. in fact I have a whole hobbyshop of XRay parts in my pit box. and if you want XRay springs youo can buy any color you want in matched sets of four for around $15 bucks at CEFX. that way you can buy only what you want not all of them for $100. (unless your going to run rubbber tire outdoors).

John with new better batteries.......... next he'll have a new car!!!!!!!!!!! Damn, now I'll have to go and buy batteries...... see what you started Fred...

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, the last time I had NEW batteries was right after 3300's first came out!


----------



## John Warner

Oh, and I'm still contemplating getting a new car as well. I'am so confused, as usual!


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

I'm still running 3300's. the only thing is mine get hot (like 170's) and peak just over 9 volts when I charge them (can you say super high IR??????????)

As for being confused about sedans........ all I can tell you is drive any that you can......then decide. at this point I'm playing the 415, TA-05, the XRay 04, 05 & T2. all are fast enough to make the A main. I'm still waiting for the EVO V to show up. I still think that will be the sedan to have for stock/19t. I want to get my hands on a SRD. but that will have to wait.

take your pick.


Blueskid:

Hi,

you should also check here. I have bought alot from here. great guys to deal with.

http://nexusracing.net/ or www.nexusracing.net

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

I guess we could try restreching the carpet?
The problem is getting it to stick. Taping carpet to carpet is'nt the best.
It was suggested that I buy a case of 3M Super 77 spray ashesive and that should hold the carpet in place. Not sure I want to go that rout because noone knows how long we'll be in this location and will the carpet come up up in good shape after spraying it with adhesive?


----------



## J FAST

Lets get it done it would be nice to get a 12scale class going!! I heard you can iron out some of those wrinkles.


----------



## Fred Knapp

My only other concern is:
Will I be able to get the carpet up? and I'll need to run this all by Tom Herron.


----------



## WarpWind

Ya know, in a couple of weeks this won't matter too much. Marty and Tony will have the track open again in Jenison. And I'm sure setups will very greatly between the two. Just my $0.02.

Bill.


----------



## Max

O man, seems like theres going to be a deceint amount of 12thscalers at riders this saturday. I'm thiniking about coming down there for thursday night practice. Can't wait till this weekend. I'm thiniking stock. What about you guys??

Max K


----------



## nitrorod

What would be a great plan would be to put down some type of hard removable subfloor then hook the carpet to it. Mabey someone has alot of extra wood flooring for that they are not using.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J-rod, whats up?
Anyway thats probably the best way to go but I dont see that happing.
But you never know.


----------



## John Warner

P l y w o o d........ Cleveland style!!


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> O man, seems like theres going to be a deceint amount of 12thscalers at riders this saturday. I'm thiniking about coming down there for thursday night practice. Can't wait till this weekend. I'm thiniking stock. What about you guys??
> 
> Max K



I'm gona try and make it down there on Wed. night.. I believe fred, Jesse, and andrew will be there that night.. You should shoot for wed too :thumbsup:


----------



## J FAST

Does anybody think their will be any brushless 12 scale like the novak stock this winter. im interested in running 12 scale brushless this winter i think that would be fun and alot less work.


----------



## Guest

J FAST said:


> Does anybody think their will be any brushless 12 scale like the novak stock this winter. im interested in running 12 scale brushless this winter i think that would be fun and alot less work.


I'm definatly in for that. I suppose I need to figure out if I need another GTB or LRP now....

BTW, just ordered some Kwik cells for my 1/12th scale. Gotta help support Jeffy boy.... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

If your going to get another GTB LMK. I'll get one for my 1/12th scale. maybe get a 4300/13.5 also. Chucks 4.5 was just plain SICK Sunday. almost too fast. I know I need something a TON slower. (maybe a turtle). 

Jeffy's selling cells now?????
send me the link.

and when do you want your toy?????? and what one??????

Thanks


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> Jeffy's selling cells now?????
> send me the link.


No, but Mr. Jeff Brown is one of the top wheels for Team Kwik. So I figured I would throw some business there way. I ordered 4 packs of 4200s for 1/12th scale.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

You guys running voodo cells by Dave Wert check out what I found.


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> You guys running voodo cells by Dave Wert check out what I found.


  Does that say power push up top? Does he not use his own bats?


----------



## Blueskid

kickyfast said:


> No, but Mr. Jeff Brown is one of the top wheels for Team Kwik. So I figured I would throw some business there way. I ordered 4 packs of 4200s for 1/12th scale.
> 
> Mike Slaughter



Hey buddie why dont you throw some money my way, help support me! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Does that say power push up top? Does he not use his own bats?


Its all good Mike.
I believe thats from when he used to run Powerpush. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

Man, all this talk of 1/12th scale! Maybe I'll just buy a L4 just use the BMI chassis. I can't handle not having a car much longer..... :freak: 

Bill.


----------



## Max

Blueskid said:


> I'm gona try and make it down there on Wed. night.. I believe fred, Jesse, and andrew will be there that night.. You should shoot for wed too :thumbsup:


 I can't make it down tomorrow, but i'll be there friday helping someone out. Maybe you could stop by and we could chat, or you could just wait untill saturday!!!! I am definatly going to be there this saturday running just my 12th scale. Chris will be there too running my T2. So i'm hopping that there is going to be a 12th scale class!

Max K


----------



## RLKnapster

Max said:


> I can't make it down tomorrow, but i'll be there friday helping someone out. Maybe you could stop by and we could chat, or you could just wait untill saturday!!!! I am definatly going to be there this saturday running just my 12th scale. Chris will be there too running my T2. So i'm hopping that there is going to be a 12th scale class!
> 
> Max K


I am planning on trying my 12th scale if i get that T Plate but problly only in stock b/c i am not that good but i keep an ok line going.
-Andrew-


----------



## Blueskid

I may have to borrow some power from someone tomorrow and this saturday.. my power supply is acting up again  I'm in the market for a good power supply if anyone has one laying around.


----------



## John Warner

Mike, I won't be there until Saturday but you're more than welcome to hook up to mine, I'm sure it'll handle it.


----------



## John Warner

Also, Steven Stewart has a power supply for sale.

Email him here..... [email protected]


----------



## Guest

Howdy,

I'm clearing out some of my battery gear that I don't need as I am going to order a spintec icc in a few days. I have the following items available, hopefully at a fair price. There really isn't anything I need for trade, and the prices are pretty much as low as I am willing to go. (all prices are around half or lower....)

Competition electronics pitbull X3, about 4 months old, very good condition.

$45 ****sold***** (on hold to warner first, gasman second)

Much More racing CTX-D V2 discharger about 2 months old used about a dozen times. *****sold to the stampeded one*****

$90

Novak smart tray Limited edition, only about 2 months old, used about 4 times. ***Sold to the wacky frenchmen****** 

$40

Thanks for looking, and feel free to ask questions. And of course all items can be checked out at the track at Riders on saturday. Oh, and I would like to keep this local hence the posting only in this thread. No shipping, sorry.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Blueskid

Also Jesse, will you have you tire turer there tomorrow? I need to cut 2 sets down.. Thanks 

Mike,


----------



## J FAST

no prob!!


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

if you still have the T35BL I need to borrow it. mine has decided it needs a break. LMK. and LMK what else you have for sale.

Thanks.


----------



## Blueskid

Has anyone got an old junk computer power supply laying around? lol.. I used to have 15+ of them, but cant seem to find any of the old junk atm..


----------



## RLKnapster

stampede said:


> Count me out 'till the wrinkles are gone.


ya know jesse just ran his 12th scale today with 3 millimeters of ride hight and he was hooked up. Also my Dad strechet the corner before comming in to the schicane so there are no more wrinkles there. i know there should be a good crowd on saturday for 12th scale so we are hopeing that we can get a good crowd of racers on saturday, both 10th scale and 12th scale. remember doors open at 10:00 Am racing starts at 1:00 Pm and the track closes at 7:00 Pm. So hope to see a lot of you racers out there this weekend so we can have some fun.
-Andrew Knapp-


----------



## John Warner

Quick question........ Does anyone have a TC3 they'd be willing to sell?
If so, we'll gain another racer.


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Mike- I still have my Integy 16x3x89x75 1/2 with the built-in 14A power supply. The charger doesn't work, but the power supply side works just fine. You can use that until you find something more suitable.


That would be awesome Jason.. I'm going to order a Competition Electronics 24amp one tonight, but I doubt it'll be here by the weekend.. So if I could use that for this weekend that would be great.. Roy said he has one I could use for the day, if he remembered it.. But if you could bring yours along too just in case, that would be very cool.. Also have you got a Xray Left 3 hole steering block? I broke mine tonight at practice, and riders is all out.. Jesse said he might have one.. but again, Just in case! Thanks

Mike,


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Quick question........ Does anyone have a TC3 they'd be willing to sell?
> If so, we'll gain another racer.



I'd sell mine, but I'm holding on to it for my nephew to race.. I know Mike Champ has one for sale! Send him a PM..


----------



## John Warner

And no, it's not A.J.! This is a Hastings resident and used to race with us years ago.


----------



## John Warner

Will do Mike, thanks!


----------



## danbracing

*Amb Personal Transponder For Sale*

FOR SALE, *Amb Personal Transponder, *

*LIKE NEW, always kept on back-up car.*

*All 3 tabs there.*

*$72.00 .*

*pay-pal or money order.*

*Thanks dbr*
*SORRY HANK, I WANT TO LIST THIS LOCAL TOO.*







*will respond after 5:00 PM. *


*John Boy, remember what I paid for this new? HUM*


----------



## Phat Dakota

danbracing said:


> FOR SALE, *Amb Personal Transponder, *
> 
> *LIKE NEW, always kept on back-up car.*
> 
> *All 3 tabs there.*
> 
> *$72.00 .*
> 
> *pay-pal or money order.*
> 
> *Thanks dbr*


 
I call dibs on the transponder! I sent you a PM too Dan. I'll be down at Rider's Saturday around noon or so.

Bad Andy


----------



## Fred Knapp

A Picture of the Riders Track. 
Check out the groove.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Is there anyone going to the track for practice this evening?


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> Is there anyone going to the track for practice this evening?



I would be there if I had a Left steering Knuckle.. I broke one last night, and riders dont have any in stock.


----------



## Roy Dallier

Hey what time do you start on Saturday???


----------



## danbracing

Phat Dakota said:


> I call dibs on the transponder! I sent you a PM too Dan. I'll be down at Rider's Saturday around noon or so.
> 
> Bad Andy


 
Sounds good to me Andy, see ya Saturday

dbr


----------



## RLKnapster

Roy Dallier said:


> Hey what time do you start on Saturday???


The Doors open at 10:00AM Racihng starts at 1:00PM and we go till were done(which is before 7:00 b/c that is when the doors close).

Also who is planning on running 12th scale saturday i want to have an estimate of how many people we will have.
-Andrew-


----------



## Fred Knapp

Also would anyone be interested in racing firday evenings?
3 heats and a main?


----------



## Max

knapster said:


> Also would anyone be interested in racing firday evenings?
> 3 heats and a main?


 Friday works great for me!!!! would that be starting tomorrow!!!:thumbsup:

Max K


----------



## RLKnapster

Max said:


> Friday works great for me!!!! would that be starting tomorrow!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Max K


No right now it is just an idea.
-Andrew-


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> Also would anyone be interested in racing firday evenings?
> 3 heats and a main?



I would say once WMRC starts up that would be a great idea.. I'd be there as much as I could for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

danbracing said:


> Sounds good to me Andy, see ya Saturday
> 
> dbr


Cool, Thanks Dan. See ya Saturday.


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> Friday works great for me!!!! would that be starting tomorrow!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Max K



Heh how about a practice tomorrow at least? :thumbsup: Bring that Steering block, and I'll be there


----------



## John Warner

Wow, Mr. Baldus live and in person. This I gotta see!!!
But I won't be there until around 12:00 to 1:00 so
I hope he hangs around for awhile!!


----------



## DaWrench

Roy:

Hi,

Call me after Monday.......Please

RLK:

Hi,

What's racihng?????? 

we'll be thinking about guys while we're out in Vegas.....having fun.

Thanks


----------



## Max

Blueskid said:


> Heh how about a practice tomorrow at least? :thumbsup: Bring that Steering block, and I'll be there


 I'll be there after skool today, Probally around 4:00-4:30ish. Rember Mike i onyl have the RIGHT steering Block

Max K


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey Jason, if you see or talk to Damon today let him know I'm looking to get a V2 conversion kit. and ask him if he'll be at Rider's too. Thanks.

Andy


----------



## hyena boy

my ice charger showed up yesterday ups. now i can get my turbo 30 fixed.

mike 

are you selling batteries too?

fred

friday night racing sound good. i might be able to make that work more often.

i am planning on being out around 10:30.

see you all tomarow

jeff


----------



## Guest

hyena boy said:


> mike
> are you selling batteries too?


 Nope, none for sale. I have 5 good packs of 3600s left (after my ICE ate one….) that will need to last me until either the carbon lipo is released, the JRXS type R is released, or I find another lipo to stuff into this thing.

Of course I would be more than happy to get rid of every NIMH I have but the situation dictates the use of this inferior technology for a bit longer.

BTW, your more than welcome to run the LIPO in the schumi if you would like Saturday. We should be able to rig up an adequate battery strap with a wee bit of engineering. 

Oh, and my Spintec I.C.C. showed up. I figure if I still need to use NIMH on occasion I met as well charge them in the most logical way.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Blueskid

kickyfast said:


> Nope, none for sale. I have 5 good packs of 3600s left (after my ICE ate one….) that will need to last me until either the carbon lipo is released, the JRXS type R is released, or I find another lipo to stuff into this thing.
> 
> Of course I would be more than happy to get rid of every NIMH I have but the situation dictates the use of this inferior technology for a bit longer.
> 
> BTW, your more than welcome to run the LIPO in the schumi if you would like Saturday. *We should be able to rig up an adequate battery strap with a wee bit of engineering*.
> 
> Oh, and my Spintec I.C.C. showed up. I figure if I still need to use NIMH on occasion I met as well charge them in the most logical way.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Would that happen to include a "wee bit" of Duct tape? :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> I'll bring one just in case you don't find one by then.


Do you mean Tonight, like your going to practice? or Tomorrow for racing?

I'll just show up with my stuf tonight, and if someone has a Left steering block cool, if not I'll just hang out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

I hope Jason ment tonight, you need the practice. J/K
Your car is looking real good after Jesse got done with it.


----------



## WarpWind

Hopefully next weekend I'll have a 1/12th scale up and running. Depending on the weather and if I go to Ann Arbor next weekend, it just might see the rug soon.

Bill.


----------



## Blueskid

Sorry I couldn't make it tonight like I wanted to.. I had to take care of some things around here... I'll be there for sure tomorrow! BTW after the semi final for the VRC world championship, I'm setting in 8th place! Gota run a 45 min main tomorrow sometime! http://www.virtualrc.com/events/eventdetail.aspx?eid=323


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> I'll be there for sure tomorrow!


Yeah, right!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Friday Night On-road Racing*

It's Official
Starting Oct 6 we will be holding Friday night on-road racing at the Riders track.
We would like to get started by 6:30 and rap up by 10:30 or so.
3 Heats and the Mains.
$5.00 entry fee per class.


----------



## John Warner

Just to clairify things.....

Will you be racing Friday evenings instead of Saturdays,
or will you be racing Friday evenings and Saturdays?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Just to clairify things.....
> 
> Will you be racing Friday evenings instead of Saturdays,
> or will you be racing Friday evenings and Saturdays?


Yes instead of.
The idea here is to try and not be in direct conflict with wmrc.
With that being said, if the demand for racing is there then we'll have to 
re-evaluate.


----------



## John Warner

But you'll be running tomorrow, then starting Oct 6th you'll go to Friday evenings, right?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Oct 6 will be the first friday night race


----------



## Fred Knapp

And yes I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## John Warner

Cool, well then I'd better work hard to get things together
in the next three weekends because I can't make it on Friday nights.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We'll still be open on Saturdays for practice, exobitions and qualifiers if there is anyone there.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Cool, well then I'd better work hard to get things together
> in the next three weekends because I can't make it on Friday nights.


Do I have to call Eileen?
can't make it on Friday nights.


----------



## John Warner

That'll work for me.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Hobby Expo*

Oct 7 Riders will hold there annual Hobby Expo.
I would like to see as many on-road racers attened this event as possible.
It's as good way to show off our hobby to the public.
There will be door prizes and good discounts, plan on attending.


----------



## John Warner

Noted....!


----------



## kings kid

Hey guys,
I'm new to this site. Looking to race my BL-lipo touring cars with the novak 13.5 in a touring stock class. Also have a mod 1/12th tc too run. Anything available in this area?
Thanks, Be blessed, Kings kid


----------



## Fred Knapp

kings kid said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm new to this site. Looking to race my BL-lipo touring cars with the novak 13.5 in a touring stock class. Also have a mod 1/12th tc too run. Anything available in this area?
> Thanks, Be blessed, Kings kid


You bet, bring them on out and we'll find a slot for you.
-Fred


----------



## Fred Knapp

It was a great day of racing.
I would like to thank all of you for comming out.


RESULTS

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
Fred Knapp: (TQ) 

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 34 5:04.837 FRED KNAPP
2 5 33 5:00.132 MIKE SLAUGHTER
3 3 33 5:02.645 DENNEY BARLAGE
4 2 33 5:05.337 DAMON CONVERSE
5 4 33 5:06.166 MIKE HOWE


-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 32 5:07.468 JEFF HIRDES
2 4 31 5:05.461 JOHN WARNER
3 2 30 5:02.697 MIKE CHAMP
4 5 30 5:03.106 JASON DUDDA
5 1 18 3:07.402 CHRIS KUENNING


Best Heat Lap/TIME for 12TH: 
MAX KUENNING: (TQ) 

-- 12TH- A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 52 5:08.121 ANDREW KNAPP
2 5 48 5:09.473 TOM HERRON
3 3 48 5:08.789 MICHAEL ROBERTSON
4 4 46 1:27.539 WAH DELLIER
5 1 37 5:48.323 MAX KEUNNING


----------



## John Warner

Wah Dellier? Is that the same as the Irish Professor? :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Kickyfast...... Check your PM's

JFast....... Check your PM's

Thanks!!!
John


----------



## danbracing

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 32 5:07.468 JEFF HIRDES
2 4 31 5:05.461 JOHN WARNER
3 2 30 5:02.697 MIKE CHAMP
4 5 30 5:03.106 JASON DUDDA
5 1 18 3:07.402 CHRIS KUENNING

WOW, Thats a little more than rust John. Thicker glasses might help.... j/k...

we all getting old.


dbr


----------



## cor4101

Can you post where and what time your racing is? Sorry i'm not familiar with any GR tracks, generally i go to cefx or hobbysports myself.


----------



## Fred Knapp

cor4101 said:


> Can you post where and what time your racing is? Sorry i'm not familiar with any GR tracks, generally i go to cefx or hobbysports myself.


Sure Dave,
Riders is located at:
2055 28TH STREET SE
GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49508
In the Grand Central Plaza

The track is located right next door to Riders hobby shop.
Currenty we are racing on Saturdays
Doors open a 10:00am and racing starts at 1:00pm
You should bring a table and chair.
Andrew and I hope you will make it soon
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?country=US&countryid=250&addtohistory=&address=2055+28th+Street+SE&city=Grand+Rapids&state=MI&zipcode=49508&submit=Get+Map


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, I want to be the first to say it.
Welcome aboard, I know you'll like the T2.


----------



## TimXLB

Hi everyone:

Just having fun at the WCG. we'll be home late Monday... The strip is just AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Thank you Fred, I guess now I'll have to get myself an X-Ray/Hudy tee shirt?


Dan...... I'm beginning to think it's worse than rust, maybe a serious case of osmosis!


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> John, I want to be the first to say it.
> Welcome aboard, I know you'll like the T2.


Welcome aboard John, Hehe I guess you really did like the "feel" of my xray eh? wait, you were driveing my car pretty good.. Maybe I dont want you to have a "good" car :freak: :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Thank you Fred, I guess now I'll have to get myself an X-Ray/Hudy tee shirt?
> 
> 
> Dan...... I'm beginning to think it's worse than rust, maybe a serious case of osmosis!


Your welcome John.
Would that be a natural recurring osmosis or reverse osmosis?


----------



## John Warner

Mike...... Yep, I was impressed with the way your car, and Denney's car drove.
Much, much faster through the corners that the Pro4.
And also, once again.... Mr. Exelby was right.

Fred..... Probably quite a bit of both!


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Mike...... Yep, I was impressed with the way your car, and Denney's car drove.
> Much, much faster through the corners that the Pro4.
> And also, once again.... Mr. Exelby was right.
> 
> Fred..... Probably quite a bit of both!


Ya know John, Mr. XLB also says everytime I see him that the 04 with a BMI chassis(like Mine) is a better/faster Stock car than the T2.. But it seems that the T2 is doing quite well all the instances I've seen it go.. Freds was pretty dumb fast yesterday.. Of course those pretty new IB4200's could have had something to do with it! :tongue: I can't wait for my new bats to get here


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Mike...... Yep, I was impressed with the way your car, and Denney's car drove.
> Much, much faster through the corners that the Pro4.
> And also, once again.... Mr. Exelby was right.
> 
> Fred..... Probably quite a bit of both!


Yep, it is faster through the corners, now you just have to keep up with the car Lol.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike, the cells did help.
But finally gearing my CO27 right was the ticket.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, that'll be a new problem!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I got your back. I have a gear chart just for you.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Thank you Fred, I guess now I'll have to get myself an X-Ray/Hudy tee shirt?


Hey, I haven't even got a Xray shirt yet! And forget about those clunky old "new cell of the month" batteries. Just get yourself one of those sexy LiPo batteries. Just don't do like Mike and then go out and buy the God-of-all-chargers for that old tech stuff....  

Bill.


----------



## Blueskid

WarpWind said:


> Hey, I haven't even got a Xray shirt yet! And forget about those clunky old "new cell of the month" batteries. Just get yourself one of those sexy LiPo batteries. Just don't do like Mike and then go out and buy the God-of-all-chargers for that old tech stuff....
> 
> Bill.


lol Mike is just a man of Theory..  As long as he's still useing the old tech stuf, why not have the best charger out there? It makes sense to me.. Just think, in a little while, he'll go back to the lipo stuf, and he'll sell me that sexy charger for a 4th of what it costs!!! :thumbsup: Wont ya Mike!?


----------



## WarpWind

Blueskid said:


> ...and he'll sell me that sexy charger for a 4th of what it costs!!! :thumbsup: Wont ya Mike!?


Yeah right! He won't even let me borrow it for Cleveland! I know just using that charger would be good for an extra lap or two... :freak: . 

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Maybe a rental offer may be in order.
I wonder if that fancy spintech has a charge counter installed in the software? LoL!!


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> Freds was pretty dumb fast yesterday.. Of course those pretty new IB4200's could have had something to do with it!


Hummmm...... seems like I recall having some of the same cells that Fred has.
New car, new cells.... now if only I could remember how to drive....!!! :drunk:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Hummmm...... seems like I recall having some of the same cells that Fred has.
> New car, new cells.... now if only I could remember how to drive....!!! :drunk:


You forgot, and the same charger. Lol


----------



## John Warner

Hummmm........ I'm guessing somebody has, or is getting a new 12th scale???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yep, Damon's going to put Andrew in a new ride.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here's a picture of what the D12V2 will look like.
Rich, I changed the picture. This is a better look.


----------



## Rich Chang

Fred - it could be the angle of the picture, but I would make sure the bumper is not hitting the upper arms of the front suspension. The dynamic suspension is very sensitive to any type of binding.

For the servo, I would do a couple things:

1) cut the vertical ears off the servo case so that you can get that servo forward a few more millimeters so that the Ackerman is better. You want the links at least parallel with each other (preferably) a little bit angled forward.

2) since it looks like you are using the bottom tabs of the servo case you should at least shoo goo the servo down (if that has not been done yet). Those ears are very prone to breaking when the front wheels clip something (such as a corner board), and changing those cases are a pain in the butt.

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

This is not Andrew's car. Just a likeness
Thanks for the information though, stuff I can lookout for.
-Fred


----------



## SMVracing

Is anyone going to be at the riders track on Thrus. or Friday?

Colin


----------



## RLKnapster

My dad, Jesse and I are going on Wednesday,
Not sure about anyone else.


----------



## J FAST

Hey, I was wondering if anyone wanted to start a rubber tire class? Your choice of take off 27s or rp30's, novak 13.5 brushless or brushed stock motor, NIMH or Lipo I only need 2 more peeps to make a class Who's in? 
Im going to practice rubber this wed to figure out set up! 
Jesse


----------



## WarpWind

J FAST said:


> Hey, I was wondering if anyone wanted to start a rubber tire class? Your choice of take off 27s or rp30's, novak 13.5 brushless or brushed stock motor, NIMH or Lipo I only need 2 more peeps to make a class Who's in?
> Im going to practice rubber this wed to figure out set up!
> Jesse


I'm in. I don't know if I'll be able to make it Wednesday, though. But, with the way the weather is looking for the weekend, I'll probably be out at Rider's Saturday. Give it a go one more time before going back to Jenison.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

J FAST said:


> Hey, I was wondering if anyone wanted to start a rubber tire class? Your choice of take off 27s or rp30's, novak 13.5 brushless or brushed stock motor, NIMH or Lipo I only need 2 more peeps to make a class Who's in?
> Im going to practice rubber this wed to figure out set up!


Do I even need to say it? Of course I'm in.

BTW Bill, if things look good for Ann Arbor we should have a good crew going from here. It looks like I convinced Mike Howe to go along with Jeffy boy. Mike may have convinced a few others to go to. I will have the generator later this week as well.

So I guess we keep our eyes on the weather.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> But, with the way the weather is looking for the weekend, I'll probably be out at Rider's Saturday.


Your right, apparently armageddon is going to be delivered upon ann arbor.... I believe they do have a raindate though...

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

*2006 Halloween Classic*

1st leg of the US Triple Crown is comming up fast.
October 27, 28, 29th 
$20.00 late fee to entries received after October 13th
For anyone going, now would be a good time to think about getting your entry in.
130 Entry limit.


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Your right, apparently armageddon is going to be delivered upon ann arbor.... I believe they do have a raindate though...
> 
> Mike


Yeah, I've been checking forecasts. I'm hoping the rain gets pushed back and doesn't start till Sunday. I think the raindate was the following weekend on the 30th.

Bill.


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> 1st leg of the US Triple Crown is comming up fast.
> October 27, 28, 29th
> $20.00 late fee to entries received after October 13th
> For anyone going, now would be a good time to think about getting your entry in.
> 130 Entry limit.


Where can I get more info on the Triple Crown Fred? I think I'd like to try that this year :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> Where can I get more info on the Triple Crown Fred? I think I'd like to try that this year :thumbsup:


What do you plan on doing, robbing a bank or are you finally going to use
some of that big ol' stash of cash you've been hoarding all these years?
Also, in case your not aware of it, Cleveland is one of the legs.


----------



## John Warner

Fred/Andrew..... it's not to late to send in another entry form for that new 12th scale!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Where can I get more info on the Triple Crown Fred? I think I'd like to try that this year :thumbsup:


Mike, the Link


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred/Andrew..... it's not to late to send in another entry form for that new 12th scale!!


Allready printed them off.


----------



## John Warner

THEM???? So confused I am. Enlighten me would ya?


----------



## Fred Knapp

I was thinking I would run 12th Masters also.


----------



## DaWrench

Hi,

Well I'm back home......and unempolyed. Thanks to Delphi's policy (6 & out. under Chapter11) Monday was my last day.....and I wasn't even there. 
anyway, as for us going to Cleveland..... not sure if we will be racing. all depends how fast I can find a new job. we will be there for the mains. maybe earlier not to sure yet. no racing tho. we will be heading down to CEFX as much as possible. I still have work to do on the Tamiya's. and a couple of other cars. gotta have something to do.

Blueskid:

Hi,

On higher bite tracks the FK04 is faster. the T2 does carry more corner speed but the 04 can make up what it lacks in the infield. I now have a T2 to play with. all I need is some front bearings and out drives. (mine are on my 415). 
the T2/007 is more like the FK04/05. lower topdeck, seperate motor plate, revised rear suspension, etc. 

John:

Hi,

go ahead and run two classes. at least you'll have fun!!!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## John Warner

I agree, the fun is what it's all about.

After all, at my age it isn't about winning or losing,
it's about living long enough to make it to the next round!! :freak:


----------



## Butch

Ihope I don't ever get that old!
Butch


----------



## Fred Knapp

knapster said:


> Starting Oct 6 we will be holding Friday night on-road racing at the Riders track.
> We would like to get started by 6:30 and rap up by 10:30 or so.
> 3 Heats and the Mains.
> $5.00 entry fee per class.





John Warner said:


> Just to clairify things.....
> Will you be racing Friday evenings instead of Saturdays,
> or will you be racing Friday evenings and Saturdays?





knapster said:


> Yes instead of.
> The idea here is to try and not be in *direct conflict with wmrc*.
> With that being said, *if* the *demand* for racing is there then we'll have to *re-evaluate*.





knapster said:


> Oct 7 Riders will hold there annual Hobby Expo.
> I would like to see as many on-road racers attened this event as possible.
> It's as good way to show off our hobby to the public.
> There will be door prizes and good discounts, plan on attending.


To clairify further,
We will be racing on the 7th which is a Saturday for the hobby expo,
After that its anyone's guess.


----------



## John Warner

I vote for SaturDAY racing! Anybody else?


----------



## Fred Knapp

There is going to be an extra Saturday that we did'nt count on, which is the expo.
For me, any day is a good day to race. I think Friday's will work however.
In the end I think people will go where thay want to and there's nothing wrong with that.
Orginally we set this track up to fill the gap for the lack of asphalt racing in our area.
We then developed it alittle more and put carpet down a tight but flowing layout and somemore racers and we had fun.
No matter what the outcome, we have a high bite track available to anyone that wants to prepair for the bigger races comming up this season.


----------



## John Warner

Butch said:


> Ihope I don't ever get that old!
> Butch


Yeah, I'll bet you don't!! :dude:
Where have YOU been hiding? Any plans to come up to GR & Rider's anytime soon?
Would be great to see you since it's been how long???


----------



## Butch

It has been too long, but you folks don't drive in circles.
I will try to get up that way soon.
Butch


----------



## John Warner

That's not entirely true. I drive in circles finding my way back home once in awhile! LoL!!
But really, you should at the least drive up for a visit sometime..... right?!?!?!?!


----------



## John Warner

Okay boys.... who would prefer racing at Rider's on Saturdays,
and who's in favor of Friday evenings? Anybody want to do both??

Speak up!! :thumbsup:

(This is just to satisfy my curiosity)


----------



## DaWrench

Hi,

As Mini works on Saturdays that only leaves Sundays open for us. Fridays won't work as I'm on 2nd shift. Mini is always busy on Friday nights (school stuff). if your going keep racing on Saturdays I'll stop in and see how things are going and maybe wheel whatever I have running at the time. (if it's good enough to race). 
as for the Jension track... if you decide to race there then I'll stop by also.... they just need a better building. I'd end up killing myself hauling all my stuff up those stairs. 

John:

Hi,

I could just see you driving around in circles trying to get home..... after going to Hooters. you need a truck like mine. I just tell it to go home and it drives itself. it should know the way after 95+k of back and forth to work in 3 yrs. (maybe you should buy it off me).

Butch:

HI,

Remmember. road course is nothing but a big oval with a few right hand turns thrown in just for fun. hope to see you soon

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think your right on this Jason.
Lets move on. 
Anyway, Andrew is talking about 12th scale again this week end.


----------



## Guest

Real pics of xray 007 are up

Ray,.....X Ray....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

Jason,

I wasn't trying to create any competition with Tony, I was only curious as to what some peoples preference were. I personally can't make it out to race on Friday evenings as well as a few other people I know of. So I was attempting to find out who would be there to race against, if anybody.

Sorry if I ruffled your feathers.


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> First blurry picks of the 007 are up...
> 
> Ray,.....X Ray....
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Blurry, yep.
Nice find though.


----------



## Blueskid

That new 007 sure is a nice looking ride  Hmm anyone wana buy me a christmas present ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thats a better picture Mike.
Can't see a whole lot of differance though.
Lowered baulkheads, slightly differant upperdeck.
From what I understand this is supposed to be a carpet version to the T2.
Better for stock and 19t foam racing.


----------



## Guest

I want one.... I really, really want one... I, Mike Slaughter, want an Xray.... Who would have thunk?

 More info

There will also be conversion kits available to convert T2s over.

And boy, theres alot more than the bulkheads thats new...... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Hi,

and even more pics
http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/m_intro.php?Xnet_Session=051b674349aa40b1cb9bdc109f5296c3

drool Mikey drool.  
and yes the conversion kits will have almost a new car.....except bearings, diffs, belts, etc. 

is it time for Mikey to cross over to the dark side?????? and drive a real car??????
can he leave the shaftie behind????

and will I be the only one left with a shaft car?????
Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> And boy, theres alot more than the bulkheads thats new......
> Mike Slaughter


Yeah, like a whole list of them.

XRAY T2'007 US Foam-Spec Edition 
Part number: # 300007 
Released: Sep. 19, 2006 
New T2’007 Features: 
• Build on the highly-successful T2 platform 
• US foam-spec edition (#30 0007) and EU rubber-spec edition (#30 0008) 
• Super easy to build, maintain, set up, and drive 
• Less sensitive to changing track conditions 
• World’s lowest top deck and bulkheads. 
• Top deck lowered up to 4.5mm compared to T2!! 
• Longer top deck design minimizes tweak and makes the car more stable 
• New unique XRAY Quick-Saver™ - 5 different Ackermann positions can be set thanks to new adjustable servo saver 
• New rear split bulkheads allow more rear flex, and improved rear traction 
• World’s lowest ultra-lightweight bulkheads CNC-machined from Swiss 7075 T6 aluminum 
• Horizontal motor mount allows the motor to sit lower.
• Improved drive shaft blades reduce wear rate 
• New servo arms and pivot ball allow servo to be moved towards car centerline 
• Aluminum self-locking wheel nuts 
• Chassis cut-outs under ESC allows extra cooling 
• Improved balance by moving the electronics towards the centerline 
• New rear upper top deck with two different positions for alu top deck mounting 
• Fully compatible with the T2 platform, all spare parts and option parts are direct fit 
• EU and US conversion sets available shortly


----------



## John Warner

DaWrench said:


> John: you need a truck like mine. I just tell it to go home and it drives itself. it should know the way after 95+k of back and forth to work in 3 yrs. (maybe you should buy it off me).


Tim, I wouldn't mind having that truck of yours but, you'd get tired of me showing up in your driveway every time it went into "auto" mode and took me to your house! LoL!!


----------



## Blueskid

Man if I can get some money together, I will prolly have one of those 007's .. I really like the looks of it.. I dont think it'll even be out befor cleveland tho  .. It just says coming this Winter..


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

and will I be the only one left with a shaft car?????
Thanks[/QUOTE]

*nope!*

*L8tr *
*pete!*
*(if it makes you feel any better anywway!)*


----------



## Blueskid

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *nope!*
> 
> *L8tr *
> *pete!*
> *(if it makes you feel any better anywway!)*



Did someone get a new car?


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

I'll just deprogram it before selling it to you. or I could just sell you my house too........ that way you'd be all set. never having to worry about getiing lost on the way home. and I'll just get rid of two payments.......until I buy a new house and car/truck.

Pete:

Hi,

Well what did you buy???????? I'm still waiting on my EVO V. just couldn't not buy it..... all that blue stuff,(way nicer than the Team AE color). the rear bulkhead is a work of art....(who cares if it takes a half hour to change a spur gear).....it's just plain COOL.
and it rips in stock and 19t too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

stampede said:


> SHAFTIES!!!! We're takin' it back, fellas!


Or are you?
Anyway, should make for some good racing Saturday.


----------



## Max

Does that mean Pete is comin out to play!!!!!!!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> Does that mean Pete is comin out to play!!!!!!!
> 
> Max K


I hope so, I have'nt rubbed fenders with him in a long time.


----------



## Blueskid

Change in plans..... I'll be heading up to riders tomorrow to practice!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid,
That was a very interesting PM that you sent to Me about Worn out.
Maybe you should try that again, Lol


----------



## danbracing

Hope Pete don't leave his dirty underwear in the bathroom of this track, that was Nasty.......lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

danbracing said:


> Hope Pete don't leave his dirty underwear in the bathroom of this track, that was Nasty.......lol


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> Blueskid,
> That was a very interesting PM that you sent to Me about Worn out.
> Maybe you should try that again, Lol



Oh my.. I guess I clicked on the wrong name didn't I.... Very sorry bout that Fred.. heh just fwd that to John if ya didn't delete it already lol :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

Well, I guess I'll be trying my hand at rubber tyres on ye old saloon this weekend since there be no racing in Ann Arbor this weekend. Anyone else willing to give rubber tires a shot?

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Gee, see what happens when I spend a day away from my computer!

Fred didn't forward anything..... yet, right?


----------



## John Warner

ON JULY 20, 1969, AS COMMANDER OF THE APOLLO 11 LUNAR MODULE, 
NEIL ARMSTRONG WAS THE FIRST PERSON TO SET FOOT ON THE MOON 
HIS FIRST WORDS AFTER STEPPING ON THE MOON, "THAT'S ONE SMALL 
STEP FOR MAN, ONE GIANT LEAP FOR MANKIND," WERE TELEVISED TO 
EARTH AND HEARD BY MILLIONS. 
BUT JUST BEFORE HE REENTERED THE LANDER, HE MADE THE ENIGMATIC 
REMARK "GOOD LUCK, MR. GORSKY." 
MANY PEOPLE AT NASA THOUGH IT WAS A CASUAL REMARK CONCERNING SOME RIVAL SOVIET COSMONAUT. HOWEVER, UPON CHECKING, THERE WAS NO GORSKY IN EITHER THE RUSSIAN OR AMERICAN SPACE PROGRAMS. 
OVER THE YEARS MANY PEOPLE QUESTIONED ARMSTRONG AS TO WHAT THE 
"GOOD LUCK, MR. GORSKY... STATEMENT MEANT, BUT ARMSTRONG ALWAYS 
JUST SMILED. 
ON JULY 5, 1995, IN TAMPA BAY, FLORIDA, WHILE ANSWERING QUESTIONS 
FOLLOWING A SPEECH, A REPORTER BROUGHT UP THE 26-YEAR-OLD 
QUESTION TO ARMSTRONG. THIS TIME HE FINALLY RESPONDED. 
MR. GORSKY HAD DIED, SO NEIL ARMSTRONG FELT HE COULD ANSWER THE 
QUESTION. 
IN 1938 WHEN HE WAS A KID IN A SMALL MID-WEST TOWN, HE WAS 
PLAYING BASEBALL WITH A FRIEND IN THE BACKYARD. HIS FRIEND HIT 
THE BALL, WHICH LANDED IN HIS NEIGHBOR'S YARD BY THE BEDROOM 
WINDOWS. 
HIS NEIGHBORS WERE MR. AND MRS. GORSKY. AS HE LEANED DOWN TO PICK 
UP THE BALL, YOUNG ARMSTRONG HEARD MRS. GORSKY SHOUTING AT MR. 
GORSKY. 
"SEX! YOU WANT SEX?! YOU'LL GET SEX WHEN THE KID NEXT DOOR 
WALKS ON THE MOON!" 
TRUE STORY I am Told.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

danbracing said:


> Hope Pete don't leave his dirty underwear in the bathroom of this track, that was Nasty.......lol


I am really trying to remember, what when where how, but i still come up empty to what your tring to say, please explain, and buy the way i do understand what you wrote, so a good explanation is required, maybee you mean another Pete.

L8TR

Pete


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

That's the second time I heard that story. I always thought it was made up. I'll have to call my friend and fiind out where he heard it.

Warpwind:

Hi,

How goes the 1//12th scale????? and are for sure going to be at B,S, & M This Saturday???? if so I'll stop by. I gotta start on mine soon..... it's just sitting there looking lonely. I just have to many other things going on right now.....

Pete:

Hi,

WELL???????????? what did you get?????

Stampede:

Hi,

I didn't forget about you and Damon's car. (although it sounded like I did). see you this Saturday.

Max:

Hi,

Are you the same Max who is 2nd in the VRC????? (forgive me as I don't remmember your last name.......old age sucks).

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Tim,

Yeah, it was the second time I'd seen it as well. Always wondered if it was true or not, but if it is then it's one heck of a story. Anyway, I thought I'd share it with everybody else so they could also enjoy it!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Man, this sucks... Nobody down here runs any kind of organized parking lot or road course type races. Nothing but off-road and dirt oval. So, I've been talking with the local hobby shop owner to try and stir up some motivation. Might be able to set something up for an indoor season... These people have never run on carpet! Can you believe that?!


----------



## John Warner

Yeah Eric, ther're a little backwoods down there. In fact, I heard that the toothbrush was invented in the town your living in. Had it been invented anywhere else, it would have been known as a teethbrush! :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Yeah Eric, ther're a little backwoods down there. In fact, I heard that the toothbrush was invented in the town your living in. Had it been invented anywhere else, it would have been known as a teethbrush! :tongue:


Yeah, toothbursh has like four syllables in it down there.


----------



## hyena boy

hey

i think i will be out to run today. is there going to be scoring? i might bring my dog out so he is not locked in the house for 10 hours.

mike

i thought you set on the new losi? are you running the losi again this week? i might down load some rubber tire set ups.

new xray

is there any price set for the 007?

jeff


----------



## Guest

hyena boy said:


> i thought you set on the new losi? are you running the losi again this week? i might down load some rubber tire set ups.


Oh, yeah I am still set on the new losi. Especially after seeing the production (or nearly) pics.










Dead sexy it is. And look at that beautiful silver (er...platinum) brick in there...

But that doesn't mean I can't admire the 007 a bit. 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> hey
> i think i will be out to run today. is there going to be scoring? i might bring my dog out so he is not locked in the house for 10 hours.
> jeff


Jeff, I'll stop by this afternoon and setup scoring.
Andrew and I plan on some practice also.


----------



## J FAST

knapster said:


> Jeff, I'll stop by this afternoon and setup scoring.
> Andrew and I plan on some practice also.


I think i might join ya I need to get a rubber tire set up figured out. see ya


----------



## MikeBob

knapster said:


> Jeff, I'll stop by this afternoon and setup scoring.
> Andrew and I plan on some practice also.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm down with running today..... I will be around sometime in the afternoon


----------



## Blueskid

DaWrench said:


> Max:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Are you the same Max who is 2nd in the VRC????? (forgive me as I don't remmember your last name.......old age sucks).
> 
> Thanks


Heh yeah his last name is Kuenning.. And he is ATM 2nd in VRC.. but Trust me... not for long! :tongue: :wave:


----------



## Blueskid

I'll be there today around 2:30... I think Max will be there after he gets outa school too.. Hmm scoring, people.. Sounds like a race to me *hint*


----------



## Blueskid

Lol another change in plans.. I'm leaveing right now.. I should be there around 3:30 then


----------



## Max

DaWrench said:


> Max:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Are you the same Max who is 2nd in the VRC????? (forgive me as I don't remmember your last name.......old age sucks).
> 
> Thanks



Yep thats me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the last name is kuenning

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Can't wait till Saturday......

I'll have new batteries, body, tires, charger and I'll
have a new T-2 for the platform to test it all out on!!

Hopefully the new anti-crash gyro and lane divider interceptor radar system will help too!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Peter Gamaggio........

Are you going to tell us what your new car is or what?!?!?!?!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

knapster said:


> Yeah, toothbursh has like four syllables in it down there.


 
C'mon you guys. You gotta get it right. Down here it's a "toofbrush".


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Peter Gamaggio........
> 
> Are you going to tell us what your new car is or what?!?!?!?!



I know what his new car is! He got a great deal on it from ebay!


----------



## Blueskid

Well I managed to do it again this week....  I broke another one of those Left Steering blocks on my car.. and just like last week riders doesn't have them in stock.. Tom orderd some but they haven't got here yet.... So if anyone has a Left steering Knuckle for the Xray T1FK, I could buy from them.... please bring it so I can race tomorrow.. Thanks..

Mike,


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> Well I managed to do it again this week....  I broke another one of those Left Steering blocks on my car.. and just like last week riders doesn't have them in stock.. Tom orderd some but they haven't got here yet.... So if anyone has a Left steering Knuckle for the Xray T1FK, I could buy from them.... please bring it so I can race tomorrow.. Thanks..
> 
> Mike,


Young man I think you need to stop hitting things! 
(Especially on the left side) 
Maybe Mr. Exelby has one and reads your post.


----------



## John Warner

And talking about Pete G., I'm starting to think this is all a hoax.
Besides, theres not to many shaft driven cars still being produced!


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Blueskid said:


> Well I managed to do it again this week....  I broke another one of those Left Steering blocks on my car.. and just like last week riders doesn't have them in stock.. Tom orderd some but they haven't got here yet.... So if anyone has a Left steering Knuckle for the Xray T1FK, I could buy from them.... please bring it so I can race tomorrow.. Thanks..
> 
> Mike,


I belive R/L has x-ray call them it's a short trip down there.

L8TR 

Pete


as far as the car goes i spent $25.00+ shipping, enough said


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> as far as the car goes i spent $25.00+ shipping, enough said


$25.00 or $250.00, does'nt really matter as long as you can have fun with it.
Hope your schedule works out to where you can get out to play once and a while.


----------



## Mike Champ

John Warner said:


> Young man I think you need to stop hitting things!
> (Especially on the left side)
> Maybe Mr. Exelby has one and reads your post.


Mike,
I should be able to make it today to Rider's, and I have one of those I believe...

John,
Do you need me to bring that FT TC3 for your friend? Give me a call...

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Young man I think you need to stop hitting things!


Yeah, you can't put a woopin on him if your borke.


----------



## SMVracing

Is the racing goin to be on Friday for now?


----------



## John Warner

I'll tell you what..... the drive home down M-37 wasn't fun.
Only took me a 2 1/2 hours to get home to Hastings!!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> I'll tell you what..... the drive home down M-37 wasn't fun.
> Only took me a 2 1/2 hours to get home to Hastings!!


I was thankful that I only had to go as far 76th St. Sounds like they have quite a mess there. Wonder if you can get a good deal on a truck over at Seif's now? :tongue: 

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> I was thankful that I only had to go as far 76th St. :tongue:
> 
> Bill.


Yep, I was behind you most of the way until I pulled up next to you and honked the horn a few times, but I guess you must have had the music up a little to loud!! Anyway, yeah it was quite the mess. There were trailers and golf carts and all kinds of neat stuff tore all to he**!!


----------



## John Warner

Bobby Flack is TQ at this years IIC race in Vegas.

Jeff Brown is running stock foam sedan and stock 12th.

As well as many others we all know. They can all can be found here.......

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=169796


----------



## Fred Knapp

Some pic's from Saturday.
I hope everyone had a good time.
We will be moving to Friday nights now and hope some of you will continue to come out for that.
Oct 7 is the Hobby Expo at Riders.
This is a great way to show off our hobby to the public and hope you will consider comming out for that as well.
Great discounts and Riders, and door prizes.

I know a few of you have expressed interest in racing on Saturday as it will be hard for you to make it on Friday evenings.
I will do my best to accomadate you anyway that I can.
If we have three people that want to race on Saturday then we will do our best to make it happen for you, other then that it will be practice.


----------



## John Warner

Bobby Flack wins 19 turn "A" main in Vegas!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Bobby Flack wins 19 turn "A" main in Vegas!!


No real suprise for me.
After watching him race all last year I knew his day was soon comming.


----------



## John Warner

Jeff Brown finished 4th in 12th stock "A" main
and 6th in sedan stock "B" main.

Mike Blackstock wins the Sedan mod foam "A", then Dumas, Tosolini, Lemieux, Moore, Flack, Gray, Burch, Baker and Rheinard.


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

You'd better start saving for that conversion kit (or a 007). youre about half way there with your T2!!! 
too bad Paulie clipped a board early on. he would've won it. good race tho.
in fact all the races were good!!!! I never spent so much time in front of a Computer (being sick helps alot too)


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Fred,
I looked at the pictures.They're a little dark.Are you guys going to be out there this weekend?I'll try my hardest to put my TC3 on the track.I'll just be the pace car and watch you drive around me.


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Fred,
I looked at the pictures.They're a little dark.Are you guys going to be out there this weekend?I'll try my hardest to put my TC3 on the track.I'll just be the pace car and watch you drive around me.I know the time zone isn't right.Oh well.


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Mike,
If you quit hitting the walls,you won't brake any parts.Are you going to be at Riders this weekend?Let me know.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Dont know about anybody else, but I'll be there along with
A.J., Ed White and Gerald Oisten. Gotta test out that new car.


----------



## Blueskid

I'll be racing at WMRC this weekend.. I'm gona try and make it to riders on Friday Night tho..


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Hey Fred,
> I looked at the pictures.They're a little dark.Are you guys going to be out there this weekend?I'll try my hardest to put my TC3 on the track.I'll just be the pace car and watch you drive around me.I know the time zone isn't right.Oh well.


Yeah, I need to change a setting or two on the camera.
Great, we'll see you on the carpet.


John Warner said:


> Dont know about anybody else, but I'll be there along with A.J., Ed White and Gerald Oisten. Gotta test out that new car.


Doug mentioned that he may be out as well.


----------



## John Warner

Fred, got the pics...... thanks!!!


----------



## Roy Dallier

So that's way Jeff so FAST it's the hat cut throw the air for him!!


----------



## Roy Dallier

He finshed 4 IN the A with that hat on .


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred, got the pics...... thanks!!!


Great, send me some back so I can see what it looks like.


----------



## Fred Knapp

MikeBob,
What was the name of that blue stuff of yours that we put between the disks of Andrew's 12th?


----------



## John Warner

Well, if it would have been green, I would say it's called "green slime".
But since you say it was blue I have no idea.
I've used the white silicone grease that comes with the associated kits before with good results.


----------



## DaWrench

Roy:

Hi,

That's usally the BQ hat..... wonder why jeff was wearing it in the A?????

Blueskid:

Hi,

I finally got your PM. I hardly get to the other computer so please send all pm's to DaWrench so I'll get them sooner. BTW do you still need the inner hinge pin???? I should have a couple in my box. LMK

Knapster:

Hi,

if it's a light blue it could be BelRay. I use that on Mini's 1/12th scale when running 19t. works better than the ASSOC stuff.

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

DaWrench said:


> Blueskid:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I finally got your PM. I hardly get to the other computer so please send all pm's to DaWrench so I'll get them sooner. BTW do you still need the inner hinge pin???? I should have a couple in my box. LMK
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Ok I will keep that in mind.. and I had Tom order me the Hinge Pin.. So thanks but I'm covered now. :thumbsup: I could however ask you to send me that setup again.. I accidently deleted it.. OOPS! :drunk:


----------



## Fred Knapp

stampede said:


> Your all in trouble come Friday. I'm back, baby! :thumbsup:


Does this mean your running 19t now?


----------



## John Warner

Knapster.........

Well, it's finally all done and race ready. I'll shoot you some pictures this evening when I get home.


----------



## Guest

knapster said:


> Does this mean your running 19t now?


I'm thinking it involves an Xray.... But I hope 19t is also part of that!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

Where are you and Bill going this weekend???

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

Heh some bad news.. I got word today that I have a gig this weekend at Billy's.. So I wont be racing Stadium at WMRC like I wanted to.. I may still show for on road in the morning tho.. We'll see! I will also try to make riders for racing on friday night!

I will be at riders tomorrow night for practice! Gota meet Mike Champ! :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeBob

"MikeBob,
What was the name of that blue stuff of yours that we put between the disks of Andrew's 12th?"


It Corally "dampersyrup for friction dampers" Hard. You could also used CRC damper oil.


----------



## Fred Knapp

MikeBob said:


> It Corally "dampersyrup for friction dampers" Hard. You could also used CRC damper oil.


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## SMVracing

Are we racing at riders this Friday? I have got different answers.


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> Are we racing at riders this Friday? I have got different answers.


Collin,
The answer is yes. Hope you can make it out and join in the fun.
I would like to get started around 6:30 but am willing to wait for others if I need to, but no later then 7:00.

If you think that you will be late just give me a call and I'll put you in the computer.
PM me for my phone number.


----------



## John Warner

Fred, I sent the pictures via email.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred, I sent the pictures via email.


The pic's look great.
Do'nt forget about your switch.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We are in the early stages for plans that include a point series with awards
and a new years eve weekend bash. Possibly one or two other things also.
I will let everyone know as they develope.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
It would be nice if something took off and got started.I noticed that you're getting a few more people which is a good thing.Do you think we could work on my wiring on my car?It's a mess.I did find some foam tires but unfortunatly they're all front tires.Do you have any spares that I could use?All the fronts are 38 and 40 shore.I'll be there around 5 or so.See ya then.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

stampede said:


> Fred- Are we starting @ 6:30 or 7:00 on Fri?


Jason,
Officially we start at 6:30.
However I'm willing to wait for others if there is a need to, but no later then 7:00


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> Do you think we could work on my wiring on my car?It's a mess.I did find some foam tires but unfortunatly they're all front tires.Do you have any spares that I could use?All the fronts are 38 and 40 shore.I'll be there around 5 or so.See ya then.
> Kirt


Kirt,
Not a problem,
I can help you with that and it should'nt take to long.
We'll also help you get your car setup so that it is drivable.
I have a new set of tires that I'll cut down for you also.


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> Kickyfast:
> Where are you and Bill going this weekend???


Thats a good question.... With a little bit of luck, maybe everywhere! In an ideal world I would like to race at riders friday, wmrc on saturday. We will have to see though wether the wife may kill me or not.

We are down to one vehicle at the moment until I get my new engine installed in the toyota. So I might feel a bit bad taking the car for the whole day saturday.

Next saturday I will be at riders for the hobby expo for sure.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

well I won't be going anywhere this weekend as I'm still sick. I was hoping to get over it but I'm not that lucky. Mini has to work Saturday so I'll be without my truck. I was going to take the Murano but Pat has other plans.......I think I need another car just for ME. I'll see you next weekend at Riders.

Thanks.


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Fred,
I really appreciate what you're doing for me with my car.I've wanted to put it on the track but I guess I felt imbarrased.I didn't want to be the laughing stock of an 5 year old car.I have alot to learn and I'm glad that I'll have some help.I'll probably just practice this weekend and try racing next weekend.I just want to improve this car so it's somewhat competitive.I know it won't be a top 5 car but I guess we'll see what we get out of it.How much do you want for those foam tires?I can give you the money on Tuesday or the next time I see you.Do you want to make some kind of trade with my xray m18?Let me know.Chat with you later.Kirt


----------



## MikeBob

I found this website today. It has alot information about setting up a 12th scale. Happy Reading 

http://www.markpayneblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Did someone on that side of the state have a Speedmerchant Rev 4 for sale? I need a replacement 12th scale for my 2nd broken 12L4 chassis.


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Hey Fred,
> I really appreciate what you're doing for me with my car.I've wanted to put it on the track but I guess I felt imbarrased.I didn't want to be the laughing stock of an 5 year old car.I have alot to learn and I'm glad that I'll have some help.I'll probably just practice this weekend and try racing next weekend.I just want to improve this car so it's somewhat competitive.I know it won't be a top 5 car but I guess we'll see what we get out of it.How much do you want for those foam tires?I can give you the money on Tuesday or the next time I see you.Do you want to make some kind of trade with my xray m18?Let me know.Chat with you later.Kirt


Kirt,
Not a problem, really.
This is what it's all about, helping your fellow hobbiest out, that and having fun as well. Don't feel imbarrased you'll do just fine and there is nothing wrong with running a TC3. Heck, Jason, Max and Damon all have shaft drive cars. The key to success with any car is practice, practice and more practice.
As far as the foamies go, don't even worry about it.
See you on Friday.
-Fred.


----------



## Guest

carcraze1004 said:


> Hey Fred,
> I really appreciate what you're doing for me with my car.I've wanted to put it on the track but I guess I felt imbarrased.I didn't want to be the laughing stock of an 5 year old car.I just want to improve this car so it's somewhat competitive.I know it won't be a top 5 car but I guess we'll see what we get out of it.


 Old, but still kicking it vintage style...

The car is still very competative. Especially in the stock and 19 turn classes.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Dave Walton

I have a CRC 3.2R That I am getting ready to sell if you are intreasted I can send you some pics.






Motor City Hamilton said:


> Did someone on that side of the state have a Speedmerchant Rev 4 for sale? I need a replacement 12th scale for my 2nd broken 12L4 chassis.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred
If it wasn't for you guys helping me out,I'd be lost.I didn't know that Jason,Max and Damon had shaft cars.I guess it's time to get back into some fun racing and see what the car will do.You're right about the word PRACTICE.I'll need alot of that but I'll get better in time.I'll bring the xrays with me just in case.I'll even trade for a tc3 or 4 rolling chassis and a stock motor.See ya tomorrow.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Mike,
So you think that the TC3 is still competitive in the stock and 19 turn class?How is it running a 27 turn class.I know they still kick butt.I just got to get the buttflies out of my stomach and have some fun.See you tomorrow if you're going to be there.
Kirt


----------



## Blueskid

Well I got some kinda good news today.. It turns out, the gig I thought I had this saturday, is actually NEXT saturday.. Someone had the wrong date  So that means I will be running stadium at WMRC this saturday after all.. :thumbsup: I'll be at riders tomorrow night as well!


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Blueskid,
This is carcraze1004 or Kirt.Do you know anyone who's willing to trade 2 xray m18s rolling chassis for a 12th scale car?These cars have very little use.I'm trying to sell them both for $75.00 but will trade for a 12th scale.I'll have them at the track tomorrow and Saturday.Look me up if you know who I am.I'll be there around 4:45 or so.See you there.


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

Do I know this carcrazed kid????? and running a TC3 is a GOOD thing there's nothing wrong with a shaftie. They work awesome in stock/19t. there are afeew little tricks to free up the drive train but nothing major. Mini can still wheel one just as fast as his XRay(s). just keep up with any maintainance (weekly not like John) and you'll have a good running TC3. if your going to stick with the TC3 start looking for a B.M.I. 2nd gen chassis for it it was made for carpet. but you should be a fairly good drivier before getting one.

(all this talk of shafties is making me want my EVO V even more... maybe I'll have to build a TC3 up to hold me over until it shows up......)

M.C.H.

HI,

I'll ask around for you. 

Kickyfast:

Hi,

neat link.....hope that rain pic isn't this weekend at Ann Arbor Tho.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Dawrench,
You probably don't know me.If not I'm sorry I emailed you.I thought you were somebody else.I'm not a kid.I'm a 35 year old man who has a tc3 who's ready to do some fun racing.Sorry for the problem.
Kirt


----------



## DaWrench

Carcazed:

Hi,

I was just trying to figure out if I knew who you were. no problems here. my name is TimXLB (I can use it on another computer but not this one). I don't have any problems with people emailing me with questions about R/C cars/racing. I answer them all the time for B.M.I. racing. (I'm part of the tech support for all of the carpet chassis). 
you did get me wanting my EVO V to show up. it's Tamiya's newest shaftie. it's been delayed in shipping for a while. 
as for the TC3 it's still a great sedan to race. you should have tons of fun racing it. I know we did. (all mine are out on loan right now kicking but in other states).
if you need any help in getting your TC3 drivetrain freed up LMK.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Tim,
I remember you.Fred's going to help me with my tc3 but if you want to help that's fine too.Where can I find a BMI chassis for this car?Sorry about wanting you to get your shaftie out.You should've kept one close by just in case.I want to get the drive train freed up.How's that possible?When I run the car it has a good coast but when I just try rolling it,it has no roll.I'll be at the track at Riders this weekend.Any help will be greatly helpful.Talk with you later.Kirt


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> This is a family forum, people. Let's keep it clean.



LOL :wave:


----------



## Blueskid

Well I finished 3rd this month in the VRC race.. That moves me up to 2nd in Points! WOOT! :thumbsup: Max drops down to 4th.. Sorry man.. with 2 races left to go, Max or Eric Orton still could take it away from me.. They'd have to race really good though! :tongue: I'll see ya'll tonight at riders ! Off to work on the house.. Later


Mike Howe,

P.S. Sorry Kirt I'm looking for a 12th scale myself, dont know anyone that would trade ya..


----------



## Guest

carcraze1004 said:


> Hey Mike,
> I just got to get the buttflies out of my stomach and have some fun.
> Kirt


Yes, I think we would all appreciate the removal of the buttflies. Do it for the children man...

Anyways, I had to get that out of the way. I will dig out some tc3 tuning bitz to help you out.

Mike Slaughter, off to drag myself out of the gutter...


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Mike,
Don't worry,I'll get the butterflies out.It'll just take some practice but like you said,I'll do it for the children and of course myself.See you later.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Hello Mike,
Don't let anyone beat you in your points.You'll do better.I've seen your driving.Now lets see how my driving will be once we get that car set right.I told Mike Slaughter that I had to get the butterflies out and just start driving.I'll have both xrays with me this weekend.Hopefully something will happen.See ya tonight.
Kirt


----------



## DaWrench

Kirt:


Hi,

to free up your TC3 you'll need to do some work on the bulkheads where the bearings sit. depending on how old your TC3 is and what version of bulkheads you have will affect what and where you'll need to do most of the work. older ones are the best.
also the newer NTC3 ones are better than some. Mike has a bag of them in his parts box that I have done work on. 
I wrote a "how to" over on RCTech a while ago in the B.M.I. thread. not sure if it's still there since Shane moved the thread to the new section.
if your going to run your TC3 on carpet only and don't mind doing maintainance on it you can pull one of the shields off your bearings or run with no shields (I always did except on the outdrive bearings). but be prepared to tear your TC3 down after every weekend and clean your bearings.
if I'm feeling better and can find a car I'll run out to Riders Saturday.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Tim,
The tc3 I have now is the car my friend won from riders at least 2 or 3 years ago.I got it on a trade so nothing was done to the car.I'd like to run the car indoor and outdoor so I'm not sure what changes to make.Should I just keep the chassis that's on it or should I find a BMI chassis?As far as the bearings go,I'd like to keep them with the shield.I hate taking things apart much less putting it back together.I'll tear apart as long as it's not all the time.I have to get the proper tools instead of the allen wrenches.I did find some aluminum bulkheads for a nitro tc3.Will these fit my car?Hope you feel better soon.Thanks for the advise.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Oh boy, can't wait to test out this new belt car tomorrow. And to think..... I always thought belts were for holding up your pants!

But on another note, it's going be strange to see Gerald, Ed and A.J. back on the track after not racing all these years. For Ed, it's been 8 years since he's driven any type of RC racecar. Gerald, and a sedan? About 3 years. And A.J.? he drove once for about 5 laps last year. Wierd.....!


----------



## TimXLB

Kirt:

Hi,

I changed to the other computer so I can use my name.
as for the Aluminium bulkheads for your TC3 they will just add weight. I think I know the ones your talking about. they are blue or just plain. you really don't need them.
If your going to run your TC3 indoors and outdoors you can either a graphite tub or get a B.M.I. chassis. if you don't mind scuffing up a graphite chassis from B.M.I. it's great. also Damon makes a conversion kit that works well. 
Stampede is right about the bearings in the diff. that's the first thing I change when I build a stock diff. and buying replacement bearings always get the best you can.
Blueprinting the drivetrain..... either Fred or I can help you there. usally it doesn't take alot to do it just time to get everything right. the bulkheads take the most then everything else is easy. shimming the diffs is easy too.
I'm getting better... by next weekend I should be over it (I hope)
about 3 weeks is long enough.

John:

Have fun with your belt car....... and did you keep your Pro4????

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

We had an awesome start for our Friday night racing program.
Thanks to,
Brad B
Jason D
Ben V
Collin M
Roy D
Michael R
Max K
Chris K
Mike H
Jason V
Andrew K
Kirt
Looking forward to next friday.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Tim......

Nope, I sold it already.


----------



## John Warner

Tim....

Well, I went to "Rider's OnRoad Raceway" today and drove the new XRay T2. I must admit I guess I didn't know what I was missing! That car is so much faster and easier to drive than the shaftie was. It actually does the point and shoot in AND out of the corners. I'm impressed to say the least.

John
PS... where were you, and when are you coming out to do some fender rubbing???


----------



## mredzadventure

Thanks to Fred and everyone at the track today Conner and I had lots of fun. I actually didn't beak anything. Not for lack of trying. I managed a few clean laps with out hitting the walls. Lots of rust after a 7 year break.We will see you there again. :wave:


----------



## John Warner

mredzadventure said:


> Thanks to Fred and everyone at the track today Conner and I had lots of fun. I actually didn't beak anything. Not for lack of trying. I managed a few clean laps with out hitting the walls. Lots of rust after a 7 year break.We will see you there again. :wave:


Any chance you'll be back next weekend for Rider's annual Hobby Expo? Should prove to be loads of fun with free door prizes and much much more they'll have to offer!


----------



## mredzadventure

I would like to. I have a birthday party I have to goto and I need to get something done around the house. The party starts at 2pm so I might show up for a few minutes we will see. I had a good time today brought back some fine memories.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Ed,
Yeah it was a day of helping each other and shaking off that rust, but we managed to have fun. Doug will be out next weekend to shack the rust of as well.

John, you looked good wheeling that T2 around. It did'nt take you long to find the fast way around the track.

After you guys had left Jason, Andrew and I put the 19's in and did some white knuckel racing, man that is fun.
12 hours of racing, i'm tired.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred
I had a good time this weekend as well.I have to admit that the car is a little easier to drive.I know it still needs some work but it'll get there sooner or later.I'm sure glad that we have a 4 day break between racing.I couldn't handle doing this everyday.I still have to race the mini-z tomorrow.I'm beat.What a long day.Thanks for everything you and Andrew did for me.I think next weekend I want to do some actual racing just to see what kind of lap times I'm getting.I do have 2 of those motors that were in that box.I have that 19 turn and a 27 turn.I'd like to try the 19 turn out next weekend.Talk with you later.
Kirt


----------



## TimXLB

John:

Hi,

I'm still not feeling well so I decided to stay home. looks like I'll be heading back to the doctors next week.  glad you liked the T2. wait till you drive a 04 on a B.M.I. 350 or 160 chassis that is setup right. still faster through the sweepers and through the infield. I haven't given up on the shaft drive cars yet. I think they are still better suited for stock when setup right.
if you guys are going to keep racing on Friday nights I can't make it. as of late only Sundays are open for me.... so that leaves CEFX. 
and I'm thinking of going back to 1/12th scale. something about them just keeps calling me back. seems I can't be without one for very long. so sedans will take a back seat for a while. (I might even sell a few!!!!).


Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Tim
I just put a bid on a 1/12 scale rc12L3 with Hitec servo,Tekin temfet ESC with no motor limit.Includes 2 bodies and everything ready to run.The auction ends tomorrow night.So far,I'm the high bidder.I'll let you know what happens.
As for the tc3,it's doing a little better but still needs some work done.I was running about 11 second laps with a 27 turn.The motor only ran about 146.9 degrees.I was just seeing what and how the car was handling.I might try some actual racing next weekend with a 19 turn.Well,chat with you later.GET BETTER SOON!
Kirt


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Tim, hi Pete here, listen about that 04 with bmi, how do you know what number the chassis is or whatever you said to john.


> wait till you drive a 04 on a B.M.I. 350 or 160 chassis that is setup right. I recently encountered the opportunity to purchase two 04 factory kits (at least i think they are factory kits, i could very well be wrong) and a bunch of spare parts for a reasonable amount, any way the bmi chassis that i have has the silver mesh look to it and is 3.08 mm thich what that all that mean?????
> 
> 
> L8tr
> 
> Pete


----------



## TimXLB

Pete:

Hi,

B.M.I. did make a Ti colored chassis. most all of the 04 kits were 350's or a split chassis kits. (split chassis had 3 cell to the back on one side and 3 cells to the front on the other side). almost all the 160's went to team drivers and other drivers sent to B.M.I. by team drivers. most all the 160's were black excpet mine.
you most likely have a 350. the best way to tell is to hold a stock chassis up to yours and see how far the cells are moved ahead. they should be around a half of a cell or a little more. (using a 3300 cell).
the 160 chassis came from Mini's wanting a chassis with more turn in and more rear traction on lower bite tracks. it ended up being a great 19t chassis along with being a good stock chassis.
it used different shock towers also.
I hope to be out and about next weekend. LMK where you'll be and I'll take a look at what you have.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> I'm thinking it involves an Xray.... But I hope 19t is also part of that!
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Mike, you were right.


----------



## DaWrench

Kirt:

Hi,

good luck on your bidding on the 1/12th scale. they are really fun to race. gald your having fun with your TC3. 19t is a blast!!!! we always like racing those. they also make you a better stock driver too.
I'm heading back to the doctor this week. maybe he can give some stronger meds. I hope to well enough to be able to get out this weekend. I want to make it to the Riders Hobby Expo and to CEFX.

Thanks


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

TimXLB said:


> Pete:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> B.M.I. did make a Ti colored chassis. most all of the 04 kits were 350's or a split chassis kits. (split chassis had 3 cell to the back on one side and 3 cells to the front on the other side). almost all the 160's went to team drivers and other drivers sent to B.M.I. by team drivers. most all the 160's were black excpet mine.
> you most likely have a 350. the best way to tell is to hold a stock chassis up to yours and see how far the cells are moved ahead. they should be around a half of a cell or a little more. (using a 3300 cell).
> the 160 chassis came from Mini's wanting a chassis with more turn in and more rear traction on lower bite tracks. it ended up being a great 19t chassis along with being a good stock chassis.
> it used different shock towers also.
> I hope to be out and about next weekend. LMK where you'll be and I'll take a look at what you have.
> 
> Thanks


 Tim

Pete here i compared the stocker to the bmi and infact the cell slots are about half or a little more than half way up on the last slot, the space between the rear motor and socktower brace and the slots is moved up, but the cells sit on the chassis as a sadle pack, what is the differance to the 160? is just cell placement or something?

L8tr


Pete


----------



## Denney

Pete - I believe the only difference between the 160/350 is the cell placement ("160" had cells moved forward .160", vs "350", cells moved forward .350". Both were had a few other changes as well (servo moved, cells moved towards center of chassis).

Denney


----------



## Blueskid

Anyone plan on practicing this wed.? I think I may show up and run a couple packs.. Also look forward to running this friday night again.. Hope everything works out in my favor, and I can make..


----------



## DaWrench

Pete:

Hi,

Denney's right. servo was moved as well as the batteries forward and inward. the shock towers were different also on the 350 the mounting holes were moved about a half a hole out.
The 160 also had the mounting holes moved. along with the inner camber link mounts.
all 04 chassis were saddle back chassis.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Tim
Well I lost the auction on the 1/12 scale.I lost it by a dollar.Do you know anyone who's selling any 1/12 scale cars?I can spend no more than $150.I'm looking for a nice 12L3.I know Tom at riders told me that I could buy his for 150 but I'm not sure what kind it is.I'm almost tempted to order that new 12L4 from Southeast Rc.They only want 175 plus 6.95 s/h.Hope to see you this weekend if you're feling better.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey bud,
I'd like to run a couple packs on Wednesday but I don't know if Fred will be there before Friday.I'm going to try to run 19 turn this weekend.Contact Fred and find out if he will be there wednesday then let me know.By the way,I'm looking for a 1/12 scale but can't spend more than $150.I'll have the money in about 2 weeks.Later.
Kirt


----------



## hobbyten

*1/12 scale*



carcraze1004 said:


> Tim
> Well I lost the auction on the 1/12 scale.I lost it by a dollar.Do you know anyone who's selling any 1/12 scale cars?I can spend no more than $150.I'm looking for a nice 12L3.I know Tom at riders told me that I could buy his for 150 but I'm not sure what kind it is.I'm almost tempted to order that new 12L4 from Southeast Rc.They only want 175 plus 6.95 s/h.Hope to see you this weekend if you're feling better.Talk to you later.
> Kirt


i have a car that i will sell for $75.00 its a 12L3 with a hitec servo. it is graphite with the new style front end, it still has the alum motor plate and nylon on the other side. leave me a pm if interested. i'm located in flint thanks al


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Fred,
Kirt here.I have a little problem.The transmission in the truck went out today.Do you know anyone who lives close to me that would be able to pick me up and drop me off?I live on 68th st about 6 miles from riders.I'll try to make it this weekend if I have a way there and back.Let me know ASAP.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Hi 
You told me that you have a 12L3 that you'll sell for $75.00?What's all included and what do I have to get?I live in Caledonia and usually race at Riders where the old barstool used to be.How would I get the money to you?Do you know anyone who would be interested in 2 xray m18 micros?Both need radio gear.Trying to sell both for $75.00 or trade for a 1/12 scale roller.Let me know.Thanks
Kirt


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Denny and Tim

thanks for the info, not sure if i'll be able to play yet need to finish battery pack build up and it's my wedding anniversary this weekend so Tim not sure we're i'll be but i'm defenitly looking forward to some set up tips on the car, sorry Denny didn't mean to leave you out on the set up thing, comments ideas whatever.

this is the most i've posted in 2 yrs i better slow down.


L8tr 


Pete


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kirt, sorry to hear about that. I hope you can get it fixed soon.
I'll ask around and see if anyone is willing to give you a ride.

Mike, not sure about running wednesday but i'll most likely be around.
I hope everything works out for you as well. Yeah, Friday night racing is a blast.

Pete, Get that 04 together. We need to rub fenders.

19t anyone?


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> (raises hand) I wanna go fast!!!


Me too! Me too! 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Mike,
I wanna run 19 turn stay off walls not break and last 5 minutes.I'm asking waaaaay too much for this class.Oh well I'll try it and see how it goes.I hope to make it this weekend.The tranny in my truck went out so we're only down to my moms car.hope to make it.Chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## RLKnapster

kickyfast said:


> Me too! Me too!
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I'm in for some 19 turn. Sounds fun!!!!


----------



## Blueskid

19t? .......... 


I suspose I got nothing to proove.. I'll still run stock.. Ya'll just run what ever you want! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> 19t? ..........
> 
> 
> I suspose I got nothing to proove.. I'll still run stock.. Ya'll just run what ever you want! :thumbsup:


Come on Mike, you know you want to. Whats with the  face?
It's not like we have anything to prove either.
Besides, 19t once in a while will help you develope your stock skills.


----------



## Max

19t??? Really?? I'm gonna go with Mike on this one, stock for me.

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> 19t??? Really?? I'm gonna go with Mike on this one, stock for me.
> 
> Max K


Actually thats a good thing. We need some you fast guys running stock also.
Are you going to run 12th scale as well? Andrew is asking.


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> 19t? ..........
> 
> 
> I suspose I got nothing to proove.. I'll still run stock.. Ya'll just run what ever you want! :thumbsup:


Yes you do have something to prove. You have to prove that you can beat me and MY new Xray this coming Saturday at this years Hobby Expo. I think most all of the rust is gone as well. But I'd be willing to bet you wont show your face!!

Oh.... And that goes for Mr. DeRighter as well.


----------



## MikeBob

More 12th scale information to read.....

http://home.sc.rr.com/mlufaso/rc/12l4/index.html

Happy reading

Fyi.......Only 50 days untill the Champs


----------



## John Warner

Jesse...... check your PM's


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Yes you do have something to prove. You have to prove that you can beat me and MY new Xray this coming Saturday at this years Hobby Expo. I think most all of the rust is gone as well. But I'd be willing to bet you wont show your face!!
> 
> Oh.... And that goes for Mr. DeRighter as well.



Actually I dont think I can race at riders this weekend at all...  I will most likely be outa town till late friday night... work sux... then I have a gig at billy's saturday night.. so it depends on how late you guys plan on starting saturday afternoon...


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred
I might be able to make it this weekend.I'll let you know more tomorrow or Thursday at the latest.Are we going to have a 19 turn class?If so,I'll get my car ready.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred
> I might be able to make it this weekend.
> Kirt


Great.


Blueskid said:


> so it depends on how late you guys plan on starting saturday afternoon...


Mike, If you show we'll put you right in at the top.
We need all the racers we can get for the Expo.
I'm hoping that enough people come out for this event that we'll be able to have cars going around the track most of the day.
Its a worthy cause and a great way to show off your hobby and your skill.


----------



## The Chad

I thought you guys would get a kick out of this. Just immagine putting something like that into a sedan or 1/8th buggy, talk about sensory overload!!http://www.therawfeed.com/2006/09/vr-gear-makes-rc-airplane-coolest-toy.html


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey,
Just to let you know that I've ran 19 turn classes before when riders has their outdoor track.I understand where you're coming from and you're probably right.I should stay with the 27 turn for a while longer.Don't want to break too much if possible.Befor I started hanging out with you guys,I was running a 17d in the TC3 and it was quick.I've ran brushless before in the Losi I had.My problem is that I get nervous with other drivers which I will over come in time.I haven't really raced in about 1-1/2 years so I'm somewhat rusty.You're not being a you know what.I'll stay with stock for a while.Thanks for your advice.Is there even going to be a 27 turn class?Everyone I talked to is running 19 turn.See ya this weekend,hopefully.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kirt,
There will be a stock class.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred
Since there's a stock class,I'll run stock until my driving improves.See you this weekend.
Kirt


----------



## Blueskid

Well I'll be heading up to riders to put in some laps tonight.. I think I'll be there around 3:30pm.. Gota get the TC3 working for my Nephew too.. He had some bad luck with that car last saturday at WMRC.. It was kinda my fult not havening it together for him.. Mike S.. You have some TC3 parts dont you? I'll have to PM ya...


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Mike- What TC3 parts are you looking for?


Actaully, all I really need to get the kid running decent is... hmmm

A XRAY!!!



lol anyway... For the TC3 I need

Rear Hinge pins.. 
Rear Arms..
Shock rebuild kit..
Plastice(Graphite) battery Hold down strap.. 

I'm also thinking the chassis is a bit tweaked.. Prolly from leaveing the Hot motor/batteris in the car after the race.. You can pretty much see that the Chassis is Warped.... I'd be interested in buying a BMI chassis if anyone has one laying around..


----------



## Blueskid

I guess I just want the kid to have a decent chance to improve his driveing.. I remember what it's like to not know anything, and not be able to drive, and it always seems like everything is just messed up all the time.. hehe... At least if his car is working ok.. then all he has to worry about is becomeing a better driver.. Then as he gets older, and starts to pay more attention to things around him.. (lol) then he can start learning more about setup, and maintance.. But for now, he has pretty limited time, and money.. but really wants to race.. So I'm gona try and make it the best possible experince anytime he does come out.. :thumbsup: 

Hmm, am I wrong to make it easy for him? or should I make him struggle like everyone else has had to do... I dunno....


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> I guess I just want the kid to have a decent chance to improve his driveing.. I remember what it's like to not know anything, and not be able to drive, and it always seems like everything is just messed up all the time.. hehe... At least if his car is working ok.. then all he has to worry about is becomeing a better driver.. Then as he gets older, and starts to pay more attention to things around him.. (lol) then he can start learning more about setup, and maintance.. But for now, he has pretty limited time, and money.. but really wants to race.. So I'm gona try and make it the best possible experince anytime he does come out.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Hmm, am I wrong to make it easy for him? or should I make him struggle like everyone else has had to do... I dunno....


Well that depends on how your looking at it.
Beacuse suffering produces perserverance and perseverance, character and character, hope.
Having said that, I think your doing the right thing.


----------



## WarpWind

W.O.O.R. said:


> I thought you guys would get a kick out of this. Just immagine putting something like that into a sedan or 1/8th buggy, talk about sensory overload!!http://www.therawfeed.com/2006/09/vr-gear-makes-rc-airplane-coolest-toy.html


Okay, that has to be one of the kewlest things I've ever seen. So, Chad, one are you going to get one rigged up in the 'ole 1/8th scale? :thumbsup: 

Bill.


----------



## nitrorod

Kirt, I have a 12L3 that I need to sell if you havent sold yours, let me know I should be able to run it and some other stuff down to the track this friday, so everyone bring your money because I need the cash.



carcraze1004 said:


> Hi
> You told me that you have a 12L3 that you'll sell for $75.00?What's all included and what do I have to get?I live in Caledonia and usually race at Riders where the old barstool used to be.How would I get the money to you?Do you know anyone who would be interested in 2 xray m18 micros?Both need radio gear.Trying to sell both for $75.00 or trade for a 1/12 scale roller.Let me know.Thanks
> Kirt


----------



## kevinm

Blueskid said:


> ... I'm also thinking the chassis is a bit tweaked.. Prolly from leaveing the Hot motor/batteris in the car after the race.. You can pretty much see that the Chassis is Warped.... I'd be interested in buying a BMI chassis if anyone has one laying around..


I've got a spare TC3 graphite chassis new in the package if you think that'll help.


----------



## carcraze1004

Hello,
I'm not trying to sell a 1/12 scale.I'm trying to sell 2 xray m18 micros.Both need radio gear.I'm asking $75.00 for both.They're both in nice shape with little use.One's a nascar Tide #32 with Monte Carlo body and the other is a F430 with a unique paint job.I'm willing to trade for a 12L3 12th scale.I'll be at Riders on Friday & Saturday.Talk to you later.Kirt


----------



## Ntwadumela

Just to let everyone know, the track will be closed to practice next Monday through Wednesday (Oct 9 - Oct 11)  so that the landlord can get some painting done. It hopefully will only take those three days, but it may also need to be closed Thursday. Call Riders to find out on Thursday if it will be open. Sorry for any inconvenience, but when the guy that is letting us use the space for nothing wants to paint, we have to kind of let him.


Tom


----------



## DaWrench

Bkueskid:

Hi,

I'll bring Mini's backup TC3 chassis for ya. it's a bare chassis that's been milled out. I think it has a motor clamp on it too. it's graphite. Kickyfast has all my other stuff. 
as for making it easier for your nephew it's good to a point. just make sure he works on the car and learns a little everytime. 
(I did find some new TC3 chassis in my basement a few minutes ago....I'll bring those along too) as for finding a B.M.I. chassis good luck. they are getting hard to find. my tech box is loaded with requests for them. and B.M.I.isn't cutting them any more either.
I sent you the 04 setup. LMK if you got it....I did it from my phone tonight hope it worked.

Thanks.

NitroRod:

Hi,

LMK what you have. PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

DaWrench said:


> Bkueskid:
> 
> I sent you the 04 setup. LMK if you got it....I did it from my phone tonight hope it worked.
> 
> Thanks



Dont beleive I got anything.. No PM's, no new E-mail.. Sorry to say, but I dont think it worked..


----------



## John Warner

I also sent you a PM but you never answered!


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

I'll send you the setup tonight when I get home. not on the right computer at this time.

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> I also sent you a PM but you never answered!



If I recall right, the PM you sent me... Was entitled, "Whimp!" and it did nothing but harass me about how bad you're gona kick my butt... IF  I showed up to riders this weekend.. 

I did get the PM.. but I felt that kinda talk need not be answered! :tongue:


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> If I recall right, the PM you sent me... Was entitled, "Whimp!" and it did nothing but harass me about how bad you're gona kick my butt... IF  I showed up to riders this weekend..
> 
> I did get the PM.. but I felt that kinda talk need not be answered! :tongue:


Oh whatever. I seem to remember the one you sent to me that was pretty much like mine. What, you can give it but not take it?? Man, joking with you isn't like the old days used to be. :wave:


----------



## John Warner

And besides, I never said "how bad I was going to kick your butt"!! Right?
Maybe you'd better read it again.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> I did get the PM.. but I felt that kinda talk need not be answered! :tongue:


Harassment, John, No way. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Harassment, John, No way. :thumbsup:


Nope, not me..... never!! :drunk:


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Nope, not me..... never!! :drunk:



It's ok John.. I forgive you.. :wave:
























OHH btw... You and your T2 dont scare me ! :tongue:


----------



## kings kid

Hi guys, I'm from SW lower MI and am looking for a TC carpet track to run at on friday nights. I run a 13.5 in a 1/10th scale xray and would like to run my t1m /w a lipo BL in a mod class. Is there anything out their say near Kalamazoo or south? 
Anyone that can fill me in I would surely appreicate it.
Thanks, Be Blessed Kingskid


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> And besides, I never said "how bad I was going to kick your butt"!! Right?
> Maybe you'd better read it again.


Maybe not EXACTLY! But close enough....




John Warner said:


> *wimp*
> 
> *Yo Mikey, don't wimp out on me. Me and my little ol' Xray got something for ya!* I ran it last Saturday and was hanging pretty well with Fred and Andrew. *But, if your afraid of me beating you..... maybe you'd better use one of those excuses and stay home!*
> 
> John



I dunno that sounds like a pretty CONFIDENT one trying to call another fellow racer out.. What do ya'll think?


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

empty your PM box I can't send anything to you


----------



## Fred Knapp

kings kid said:


> Hi guys, I'm from SW lower MI and am looking for a TC carpet track to run at on friday nights. I run a 13.5 in a 1/10th scale xray and would like to run my t1m /w a lipo BL in a mod class. Is there anything out their say near Kalamazoo or south?
> Anyone that can fill me in I would surely appreicate it.
> Thanks, Be Blessed Kingskid


Kings Kid,
The only track running on-road on Friday nights that I know of is Riders On-road Raceway up here in Grand Rapids. Your welcome to come and run with us but the best that we can do is a 19t foam class. If you come your welcome to run in that class if you'd like.
-Fred


----------



## Phat Dakota

Okay, so what time do the doors open for Friday night racing? Starting the 20th I pretty much have every Friday afternoon off for the rest of the year.


----------



## Blueskid

Phat Dakota said:


> Okay, so what time do the doors open for Friday night racing? Starting the 20th I pretty much have every Friday afternoon off for the rest of the year.



Doors open up pretty much when Riders opens up.. BUT, Last friday, I think Fred was shooting to start racing at 6:30pm.. He waited for a couple others to arrive, and we actually started at 7pm. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimXLB

Blueskid:

YHPM


----------



## Guest

So does friday night racing last unitl Riders closes, or later? What would be a good guesstimate of how late if it does go past nine. (Which I'm thinking it might with the start time of 6:30ish)

Mike Slaughter


----------



## RLKnapster

kickyfast said:


> So does friday night racing last unitl Riders closes, or later? What would be a good guesstimate of how late if it does go past nine. (Which I'm thinking it might with the start time of 6:30ish)
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Mike,
Racing starts at 6:30 but if we have to we will start as late as 7:00 but no later. Also racing usually gets over when we are done so it really depends on how many people come but we try to be out by 10:00 but if we have a big croud we shouldn't be there any later than 11:00.
-Andrew-


----------



## WarpWind

Hopefully there'll be a couple of other 1/12th scales there tonight. Pretty much got mine ready to go. Just gotta get it on the track and finish fine-tuning things.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Hopefully there'll be a couple of other 1/12th scales there tonight.


Bugger! Just found out I won't be able to make it tonight now.... 

Now I must drown my sorrows by looking at M3s on autotrader all night...

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Blueskid

Well I'm on my way up to riders now.. Zach is gona make it out with me.. but he has to be at his dad's no later than 10pm.. so I'm leaveing riders at 9:30 whether we get to run our mains or not.. I actually might not even race.. I'm pretty sick... Se ya'll in a bit...


----------



## Blueskid

I dont think I'm gona make it to riders for the Hobby expo tomorrow.. Sorry fred.. See ya'll next friday.. Had fun tongiht btw.. Wish I was feeling better..


----------



## John Warner

Knapster....... Bring a floppy disk with you Saturday if you can.
(we'll need it to backup existing files before we load version 06.06.15)


----------



## John Warner

BluesKid:
Get well soon.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Riders On-Road Raceway*

Best Heat Lap/Time for Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 35/5:01.91

-- Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 35 5:02.45 Andrew Knapp
2 2 34 5:01.69 Fred Knapp
3 6 34 5:04.55 Jason Dudda
4 3 33 5:07.55 John Warner
5 4 32 5:03.87 Jeff Hirdes
6 5 32 5:09.13 Kevin Marcy



-- Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 28 5:09.51 Ben Vandoorn
2 5 27 5:03.37 Colin Meekhof
3 2 25 5:02.63 Patrick Mcelwee
4 4 23 5:05.42 Gerald Oisten
5 6 22 5:12.68 Doug Voss
6 3 4 0:37.70 Kirt Dillon 


Thanks goes out to everyone that came out to help make the hobby expo a success. Also thanks to Riders for providing the door prizes.
Kirt was the big winner with a new Futaba 3PM, way to go just what you needed.

-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I gotta say..... it was a blast.
Good to see lots of people having so much fun racing!


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I had a blast this weekend.It was alot of fun.I was surprised to win that radio,But your right,it's just what I needed.No more interference with other radios.I didn't do too bad racing.Once I stay off the walls,I'll be better.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## TimXLB

Kirt:

Hi,

Now I know who you are. I remmember your last name. sorry I didn;t make itout this weekend as I am stil not feeling well. I think it's going to turn into a relapse of last summer. (not a good thing at all) so far nothing has worked. 
Glad you won a radio!!!!!!!!! and good luck racing.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Tim,

Don't woory about it.At least you know who I am now.Yoy'll know me once you see me again.I'm not that hard to forget.The tc3 is running and handling better.I just have to stay off the walls.It definetly can handle its own.I did manage to actually win a coupple races.Now I have to get used to a new radio.I'm still surprised I won that but it made my day better.Take care and hope you'll make it to riders soon.
Kirt


----------



## TimXLB

Kirt:

Hi,

I plan to make it out as soon as I can. friday nights are out as I am busy (2nd shift). If I end up on a medical and can get Mini to stay haome on a Friday night we'll both come out. that should be fun........at least you'll get a laugh out of me trying to drive. I forgot how to drive......just wrench. all Mini does is race. or play Halo2.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> Kirt:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I plan to make it out as soon as I can. friday nights are out as I am busy (2nd shift). If I end up on a medical and can get Mini to stay haome on a Friday night we'll both come out. that should be fun........at least you'll get a laugh out of me trying to drive. I forgot how to drive......just wrench. all Mini does is race. or play Halo2.
> 
> Thanks


If it will help Tim, you could come on Saturday. We don't have that big of a crowed but with the people we do have we sure have fun.
-Fred

** All PM's answered.


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

I can try to make it on Saturday(s) when I feel better. I didn't know if you were going to keep racing then. Mini has to work every Saturday and has a line on another job as well. soon he'll be supporting me!!!!!!!!!.

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

TimXLB said:


> Fred:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I can try to make it on Saturday(s) when I feel better. *I didn't know if you were going to keep racing then.* Mini has to work every Saturday and has a line on another job as well. soon he'll be supporting me!!!!!!!!!.
> 
> Thanks



It was my understanding, that riders did not want racing going on there on saturdays in reguards to Competeing with WMRC.. and saturday was to be called a "practice" day, for those that couldn't make it on friday night... *No offense*, but I wouldn't wana support a track that might not be there next weekend(or next month, or next spring) while the track that has to pay rent goes under.. I'm very thankful for a track to practice on any day of the week..And I'll continue to go friday nights for more experince... but when it comes to saturday, I'll be at WMRC..


----------



## Blueskid

I was thinking.. One of these days, we should all get together, maybe car pool/convoy... and head down to CEFX and race with some of the big dogs, in hopes to get ready for cleveland! What do ya'll think? anyone interested? anyone got plans already that I dont know about?!? :wave:


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> anyone got plans already that I dont know about?!? :wave:


Yep, sure do.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> It was my understanding, that riders did not want racing going on there on saturdays in reguards to Competeing with WMRC.. and saturday was to be called a "practice" day, for those that couldn't make it on friday night... *No offense*, but I wouldn't wana support a track that might not be there next weekend(or next month, or next spring) while the track that has to pay rent goes under.. I'm very thankful for a track to practice on any day of the week..And I'll continue to go friday nights for more experince... but when it comes to saturday, I'll be at WMRC..


Mike, by all means you should continue supporting wmrc. Saturday is called a practice. We just practice doing right what we did wrong on Friday.


----------



## TimXLB

Mike:

Hi,

I should of repharsed the sentance you have in bold. It should of said "I didn't know you were still running" on Saturdays. as I can only race on Sundays I go to CEFX. I'll stop by either track if I have the time on Saturdays.


----------



## Fred Knapp

stampede said:


> Last weekend was an exception on account of the hobby expo. There were more touring cars there than at Tony+Martys. After getting abused by the so-called "better drivers", I might start making more Saturdays at Riders.


Even if you do'nt, I'll have a provisional for ya when you do.


----------



## John Warner

42 days til the world comes to Cleveland :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Will you be ready?


----------



## John Warner

I'm always ready. The question is am I capable?


----------



## MikeBob

Look what is going on at Cefx this weekend

Bon Voyage to Summer Race - Road Course
Luau Theme. Racing starts @ 12pm. Themed Food, Awards and Raffle Prizes today. Entry Fees $20 first class/$10 second class, no family discounts today due to awards. Everyone is invited. All skill levels are always welcome! As usual, 3 make a class!
When:
Starts: 9:00 AM on Sunday, October 15th 2006 
Ends: 6:00 PM


----------



## WarpWind

Monkey Boy said something about going down there Sunday. Sounds good to me. Hopefully the TC3 is up for two days of racing this weekend...

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We'll probably wait until next month sometime to go to CEFX.


----------



## MikeBob

I will be there..........

I will be in town anyway ......... To Watch some baseball in the snow!!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

MikeBob said:


> I will be there..........
> 
> I will be in town anyway ......... To Watch some baseball in the snow!!!!!


Seems to have worked well for them the last time you went and saw them... :thumbsup: 

Bill.


----------



## WarpWind

Oh, and another. Seems John over at BFG has been pretty busy...

http://www.battlefrontgaming.com/home.htm

Seems he upped his little dirt track to 1/10th scale!  Might have to bust out the buggy earlier than I had thought.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Monkey Boy said something about going down there Sunday. Sounds good to me. Hopefully the TC3 is up for two days of racing this weekend...
> 
> Bill.



Yup, I'm all for it. Now we just gotta trick Jeffy into driving... Maybe if I offer to pay for his gas...

Mike Slaughter


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Bill,
This is Kirt Dillon.Not sure if you know who I am.I just looked at the pictures of Johns improved dirt track.Not bad at all.I have 2 rustlers that I like to try out.If my real truck is fixed by Sunday,I might have to go out there and give it a try.When are you and Slaughter going out there?Lmk.
Kirt


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind/Kickyfast:

Hi,

This Sunday is the goodbye to Summer race. entry fee is 20 bucks but they feed you. I'm planning on heading down if I'm feeling up to it. (and have something ready to run)
I might even go if I don't have anything ready as I'm getting tired on being around the house all the time.

Just found out that Saturday is a oval day.......just in case you were thinking about Saturday.


----------



## Blueskid

DaWrench said:


> Warpwind/Kickyfast:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This Sunday is the goodbye to Summer race. entry fee is 20 bucks but they feed you. I'm planning on heading down if I'm feeling up to it. (and have something ready to run)
> I might even go if I don't have anything ready as I'm getting tired on being around the house all the time.
> 
> Just found out that Saturday is a oval day.......just in case you were thinking about Saturday.



I've really been wanting to go down there! I'm gona have to figure something out...


----------



## John Warner

Be patient kemosaby.


----------



## Blueskid

I think I'm gona try and find a way to go to CEFX this sunday... Anyone know the address? so I can mapquest it... I'll drive myself if I have to! :tongue: Sounds like a lot of fun.. They even feed you! WOOT!! :thumbsup: After all it's either CEFX or Hobby-Sports on sunday... I wana get as much practice in as I can..


----------



## Guest

Blueskid said:


> I think I'm gona try and find a way to go to CEFX this sunday... Anyone know the address? so I can mapquest it... I'll drive myself if I have to! :tongue: Sounds like a lot of fun.. They even feed you! WOOT!! :thumbsup: After all it's either CEFX or Hobby-Sports on sunday... I wana get as much practice in as I can..


One of us needs a bigger vehicle. I'm hoping Jeffy will wander on over this way at some point and want to go. We could all fit in the wagon.

If not we could try and squeeze the the three of us into one of our vehicles. Which might not be to hard.

Somedays I really miss the WRX wagon.... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Tom did they finish painting, i swear i'm going to put this car on the carpet one of these days!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete, they are still working on it. However it should be done by Thursday at the latest.
-Fred


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Oh, and another. Seems John over at BFG has been pretty busy...
> 
> http://www.battlefrontgaming.com/home.htm
> 
> Seems he upped his little dirt track to 1/10th scale!  Might have to bust out the buggy earlier than I had thought.
> 
> Bill.


You know, looking at that track I just realized what it would be perfect for.. Rally touring cars! 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Blueskid

kickyfast said:


> *One of us needs a bigger vehicle*. I'm hoping Jeffy will wander on over this way at some point and want to go. We could all fit in the wagon.
> 
> *If not we could try and squeeze the the three of us into one of our vehicles*. Which might not be to hard.
> 
> Somedays I really miss the WRX wagon....
> 
> Mike Slaughter




It's funny you mention that.. I've acutally got our "Car Dealer" looking for some kind of SUV for me.. I'm a little tired of the Mustang... It's time for something more practical..

I dont think we could get 3 people in my car lol.. But if someone else wants to try, I'd be willing to throw some gas money! LMK Mike


Mike Howe,


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

you could buy my truck.....


----------



## Roy Dallier

*pmpmpm*

:wave: Bill check your pm wmrc site


----------



## Rich Chang

5717 E. Executive Dr Westland, MI 48185

Calendar of events is also off of the track website at www.cefxraceway.net .

Hope to you see you and the other G.R. folks! I haven't seen quite a lot of you in a long time!

-Rich



Blueskid said:


> I think I'm gona try and find a way to go to CEFX this sunday... Anyone know the address?


----------



## WarpWind

Roy Dallier said:


> :wave: Bill check your pm wmrc site


Sorry, Roy. I don't see one from ya. Try again, I guess  .


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Fred,
Just to let you know that I'll be there Friday around 6.Don't start without me.Just kiddin.See ya this weekend.Is the painting done?Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Hey Fred,
> Just to let you know that I'll be there Friday around 6.Don't start without me.Just kiddin.See ya this weekend.Is the painting done?Talk to you later.
> Kirt


Kirt,
It looked like the painters where close to being done yesterday.
I'll check it out today and if possible i'll get things set back up this afternoon.
See ya Friday.


----------



## John Warner

Now THIS looks like racing weather!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Absolutely. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

Tuesday I got a tracking number in e-mail for my new Batteries! :hat: And yesterday, I sent my entry for cleveland out! :thumbsup: What a wonderful world!


----------



## John Warner

Don't know about the rest of the surrounding areas, but here in Hastings (also known as the snowbowl) we have about 4+ inches of this great wonderful white stuff. I was in Lansing today and they didn't get much more than a dusting. How'd GR fair?

Congratulations Mr. Howe.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Don't know about the rest of the surrounding areas, but here in Hastings (also known as the snowbowl) we have about 4+ inches of this great wonderful white stuff. I was in Lansing today and they didn't get much more than a dusting. How'd GR fair?
> 
> Congratulations Mr. Howe.


John,
GR did about the same as Lansing.
Looks like we'll get to see how good the heater works at the track tomorrow,brrrr.


----------



## carcraze1004

Hi John,
We only got about a inch of that white stuff.I'm NOT ready for it.Maybe I'll get used to it.Unfortunatly it's right around the corner.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## Blueskid

Guess what! My batterys actually got here today! I just finished putting them together.. I can't wait to run these things.. They look awesome! 

Has anyone made up their mind if they are going to go to CEFX this sunday? The more it snow's, the more I dont wana have to drive my mustang all the way down there.. LMK

Mike Howe,


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Are we going to be racing tomorrow?I was over there tonight and there's still painting to do on the straight away.Tyrone told me to call Tom tomorrow to find out if we're still racing.Just to let you know,I brought in another table that's on top of my table I used last weekend.My chair is on top of my new table.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## Guest

Blueskid said:


> Has anyone made up their mind if they are going to go to CEFX this sunday? The more it snow's, the more I dont wana have to drive my mustang all the way down there.. LMK


I talked to Bill tonight. We are definatly still going. As far as transport, its a crap shoot. I guess it would be a matter of how much stuff you have. We can maybe see about squeezing you in if you don't mind a cramped backseat....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:



> Fred,
> Are we going to be racing tomorrow?I was over there tonight and there's still painting to do on the straight away.Tyrone told me to call Tom tomorrow to find out if we're still racing.Just to let you know,I brought in another table that's on top of my table I used last weekend.My chair is on top of my new table.Talk to you later.
> Kirt


Kirt, 
Yes we are racing tomorrow. I would say that the painting is 85% done in the track area.


----------



## Blueskid

kickyfast said:


> I talked to Bill tonight. We are definatly still going. As far as transport, its a crap shoot. I guess it would be a matter of how much stuff you have. We can maybe see about squeezing you in if you don't mind a cramped backseat....
> 
> Mike Slaughter



Hmm I guess that's an option.. I'll wait a see what the weather is like.. If it's not bad, I'll prolly end up driving..


----------



## MikeBob

Blueskid said:


> Hmm I guess that's an option.. I'll wait a see what the weather is like.. If it's not bad, I'll prolly end up driving..


I will see you guy at cefx. 

You will have alot of fun. And you will get to see how you stand again some of the best racer in MI.


----------



## Blueskid

Any word on the painting? I was thinking about heading up to riders a little bit early tonight, to run a few packs of practice.. Who all is going tonight?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Any word on the painting? I was thinking about heading up to riders a little bit early tonight, to run a few packs of practice.. Who all is going tonight?


Painting is all done except for two patches.
Tonight is a race night, you can practice between rounds if you like.


----------



## WarpWind

Blueskid said:


> Hmm I guess that's an option.. I'll wait a see what the weather is like.. If it's not bad, I'll prolly end up driving..


From what I've heard, Sunday is supposed to be nice. Must be a sign that we're supposed to go to CEFX... :thumbsup: 

Bill.


----------



## Blueskid

WarpWind said:


> From what I've heard, Sunday is supposed to be nice. Must be a sign that we're supposed to go to CEFX... :thumbsup:
> 
> Bill.



Well I got the address and printed off mapquest directions.. Now all I gota do is get my lazy butt up at 6am sunday morning, after racing stadium at WMRC Saturday night....  

I suspose I'm gona head up to GR, got nothing better to do atm.. Tired of practicing VRC right now.. See ya'll tonight.. :tongue: 

Mike,


----------



## John Warner

*RC Family needs everyone's Prayers*

Originally posted by EAMotorsports on R/C Tech.......

Most of you guys dont know the Ulbrik brothers by name as they are oval racers. But last night 2 of the 3 brothers were taken from us in a tragic accident. Frank, Mike and Chris were some of the best oval racers in the country and awesome individuals. They would give you anything they had if you needed it. They will be deeply missed by everyone.

God Speed Mike and Chirs. Please keep Frank Sr and Jr and the rest of the family in your prayers at this time.

EA

Thread can be found here.. Ulbrik Brothers

Newspaper report is here.... http://www.macombdaily.com/stories/101406/loc_fatal001.shtml


----------



## John Warner

I think I've found where some old racers are hiding......

Jim's Stateline R/C Speedway 
10-13-2006 


-- novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 50 4:02.63 drake dirrim 
2 3 49 4:04.38 trevor ice 
3 1 41 4:00.12 andy call 
-- 4 --- DNS --- jamie szeman 

-- stock truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 57 4:01.30 butch beebe 
2 4 56 4:00.17 chad myers 
3 3 55 4:04.44 dusty (porn star) 
4 1 54 4:07.04 rob cambell 

-- stock truck - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 52 4:02.12 don szeman 
2 3 44 4:05.87 neil bockhem 
3 4 40 4:05.11 skyler 
4 2 21 1:49.02 tim menefee 
-- open truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 59 4:02.85 butch beebe 
2 3 57 4:01.24 tim dargitz 
3 4 56 4:02.11 brent menefee 
4 2 55 4:03.97 marc morr 
5 6 24 1:49.71 andy harlan 
6 5 12 3:30.06 stalker fabin 

-- 4300 brushless pan - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 63 4:02.28 butch beebe 
2 1 62 4:03.11 gary johnston 
3 3 55 4:00.19 carl mollito


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yep, some of the people that used to come to GR to race oval.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
10-13-2006 

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 35 5:08.86 Mike Howe 
2 2 35 5:08.88 Andrew Knapp
3 4 33 5:02.89 Jason Dudda 
4 3 30 5:00.94 Fred Knapp 

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:01.67 Ben Vandoorn 
2 2 28 5:02.41 Kirt Dillon 
3 4 28 5:14.92 Patrick Mcelwee 
4 3 3 3:35.26 Colin Meekhof 


Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
10-14-2006

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name 
1 1 36 5:07.23 Andrew Knapp 
2 4 34 5:00.04 Jason Dudda 
3 2 34 5:04.55 Fred Knapp 
4 5 30 5:03.31 Ben Vandoorn 
5 3 29 4:25.10 John Warner 

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name 
1 2 28 5:11.04 Patrick Mcelwee 
2 1 26 5:03.56 Colin Meekhof 
3 4 17 5:03.49 Gerald Oisten 
4 5 8 5:13.87 Ryan Clay 
5 3 6 0:59.51 Kirt Dillon 

-- 19 Turn Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name 
1 1 34 5:01.61 Andrew Knapp 
2 2 34 5:10.18 Fred Knapp 
3 3 14 2:13.18 Jason Dudda 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Ben Vandoorn


----------



## John Warner

I must admit, it turned out to be a great weekend of race action!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I must admit, it turned out to be a great weekend of race action!


I agree.
Andrew and I spent a good deal of time helping our young drivers with their cars, working thru each of their issues to get them up and running well.
Sorry for the big delay in getting things going but is was time well spent.


----------



## John Warner

I personally think that's a good thing.
After all.... the future of RC racing begins with those much younger than we are.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I personally think that's a good thing.
> After all.... the future of RC racing begins with those much younger than we are.


Next week we will enjoy another junior racer who's car I have almost built.
His name is "Austin Eley", age 13.
I meet them at the Hobby Expo.


----------



## mredzadventure

Hey maybe tnext time I'll remeber my car. I had good time Thanks to Fred and Andrew for showing us a good time. Thanks to Patrick for letting me borrow his TC4. My boy in I had a fun. The atmosphere reminds me of why I got into racing in the firstplace. To have Fun
A word not associated with this hobby to much any more! Thanks Again


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
My racing has improved a little bit.I'm trying not to hit the walls too much.Thanks for working on my motor.Let Andrew know that I have a 12th scale L4 coming.I bought off ebay for $105.00.It's in A1 shape.I have to buy the electronis,body,and batteries for it.Not sure when it'll be up and running.I'm still racing the 10th scale.See you next Friday.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Haven't heard from Mr. Exelby for awhile now?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kirt,
Yep, you get just a little better every time you put your car on the track.
Practice, Practice, Practice thats all you need.
Soulds like a good deal on the 12L. I should have mine up and running before long, just waiting on my reciever to get here.


----------



## John Warner

Astushi Hara and Jilies Groskamp coming to Cleveland this year!!


----------



## John Warner

Fred, I have a Tekin reciever you're more than welcome to use.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks John, but I need a JR


----------



## John Warner

Ahhhh, that's right. I'm pretty sure Ed has one he's not using though!


----------



## Blueskid

Wow what a crazy weekend of racing! Riders on Friday night... WMRC on saturday.. and CEFX on sunday! I'm so tired!!! I had so much fun down at CEFX today! What an awesome place to race! I had some real bad traffic trouble in the qualy's(with the C-main guys) ... and they didn't do a reshuffle after the 2nd round.. but I still managed to slip into the stock A-main in the 8th spot.. Had a pretty good run too.. Finished 3rd! I can't wait to go down there again!


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

I'm still sick. so far nothing working.... like I posted before looks like last sumer all over again. has two days where I felt good but that's all.


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Tim,
Sorry to hear that you're still sick.Hope you feel better soon.Do you know any websites that sell 12th scale parts?I just bought a associated 12L4 and am looking for some parts.I want to stock up just in case.Better safe than sorry.Get better.
Kirt


----------



## Guest

carcraze1004 said:


> Do you know any websites that sell 12th scale parts?


Why yes, it is in fact here....

They also have the value added service of providing you with a place to race.... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

Blueskid said:


> I can't wait to go down there again!


Amen Brotha! Now, if I can keep from snapping front arms like tiny little twigs! Seems my car had a bit of a love affair with one corner in particular. Oh well. Busted front end gives me a good reason to try the Old Skool front end. But hey, at least my car didn't get stepped on during a race.... :thumbsup: 

Bill.


----------



## hobbyten

carcraze i thought we had a deal that you were going to buy my 12th scale car. if you changed your mind you should at least let me know so i could put it back up for sale


----------



## Rich Chang

It was great seeing those of you who could make it out to CEFX yesterday! Hope to see you again soon!

What's Jesse Holman been up to? Haven't heard or seen anything about him in a while. Did he retire?

-Rich


----------



## Roy Dallier

WarpWind said:


> Amen Brotha! Now, if I can keep from snapping front arms like tiny little twigs! Seems my car had a bit of a love affair with one corner in particular. Oh well. Busted front end gives me a good reason to try the Old Skool front end. But hey, at least my car didn't get stepped on during a race.... :thumbsup:
> 
> Bill Who's car got steped on this time and how did you guys do on sunday ? :wave:


----------



## Rich Chang

Chuck Lonergan's 1/12th got stepped on by a marshall in the main. Luckily it looks like only his antenna broke. 

-Rich


----------



## John Warner

hobbyten said:


> carcraze i thought we had a deal that you were going to buy my 12th scale car. if you changed your mind you should at least let me know so i could put it back up for sale


Just out of curiosity, what car is it you have for sale?


----------



## DaWrench

Rich:

Hi,

That seems to be the most likely thing to get broke on Chuck's car.... it's like his 3rd so far this year on that car.

I won't be down next weekend. I'm hoping for the weekend after. if thats to to long LMK.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Tim, hopefully you'll get better soon!


----------



## Blueskid

Roy Dallier said:


> WarpWind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Brotha! Now, if I can keep from snapping front arms like tiny little twigs! Seems my car had a bit of a love affair with one corner in particular. Oh well. Busted front end gives me a good reason to try the Old Skool front end. But hey, at least my car didn't get stepped on during a race.... :thumbsup:
> 
> Bill Who's car got steped on this time and how did you guys do on sunday ? :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Mike Slaughter qualfied 5th in 19t, but his Losi fell apart on him in the 3rd quali and he couldn't fix it.. so he didn't run his main...
> 
> Mike Bob started 3rd in the stock 12th B-main, and he pulled off the win! Awesome race he had too!
> 
> Bill started 5th in the B-main, but I'm not sure where he finished..
> 
> I started 8th in the Stock sedan A-main, and Finished 3rd..
Click to expand...


----------



## carcraze1004

Hobbyten,
I'm trying to remember who you are but I'm drawing a blank.I'm sorry I didn't notify you on the 12th scale.
Kirt


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

I would like to get better soon too!!!!!!!!! I've had enough of being like this.


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey John,
Do you know who hobbyten is?I'm drawing a complete blank.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Kirt.... Nope, wished I did. I'd like to know what 12th scale he has for sale though!


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Tim,

No problem - I'll hold on to them for as long as you need. Get well soon!

-Rich




DaWrench said:


> I won't be down next weekend. I'm hoping for the weekend after. if thats to to long LMK.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## DaWrench

Rich:

Hi,

Thanks. That's great.
I'm trying to get better.....even seeing a different doctor on Tuesday....hoping for something good to come of it.
I just abused my body to much when I was younger..........and now I'm paying for it.
getting old sucks

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

And you're how old???


----------



## Blueskid

At what time do you guys normally start racing on Saturday's? I'm think about running only Sedan from now till cleveland.. If it was possible I'd stop into riders after running WMRC on saturdays..


----------



## Blueskid

Anyone know where I can get a 'GOOD' bearing set for my T1FK 04? What should I be looking for? XLB got anything to say bout this?


----------



## Blueskid

hobbyten said:


> i have a car that i will sell for $75.00 its a 12L3 with a hitec servo. it is graphite with the new style front end, it still has the alum motor plate and nylon on the other side. leave me a pm if interested. i'm located in flint thanks al




I think this is what you guys are looking for? Back on page 82...


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Mike,
Now I remember who hobbyten is.I don't know why he wouldn't send me an address.I would've bought his 12L3.Oh well,I have a 12L4 coming that I bought off ebay.He lives in flint so there's no way I was able to buy his car.Are you going to be at the track this weekend?I'll be there.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Mike, try looking at Boca Bearings. Ceramic?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> At what time do you guys normally start racing on Saturday's? I'm think about running only Sedan from now till cleveland.. If it was possible I'd stop into riders after running WMRC on saturdays..


We normally start a 1:00. Last weekend was an exception as we spent a good deal of time working with some of our youngster to get them up and running well.
Jason makes it in time for the main and after that we put the 19's in.


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Mike- If the price af the ceramics is a little high, just get the Boca "Green Seals", pull off the seals one one side (I pull both off), and you'll have some good, smooth bearings for cheap.



Hmm I'm checking out the Boca website.. I'm searching by manuafacture, but I'm not totaly sure which kit is for my car.. would it be the "T1" , the "T1 EVO 2 KIT" or the "T1 FACTORY KIT" ??

and I think the Green seal will be the ones I get :tongue: wow those are some expensive bearings!!


----------



## DaWrench

Bkueskid:

Hi,

I just run the kit bearings in Mini's club cars. Both his "good" cars have ceramics. one is from Boca Bearings and one from Acer. both were on the pricey side (can't remmember now much either one cost). 
if you can find a set of blue seal bearings from XRay and clean out all the grease they work almost as well and cost around 80 bucks.
Stampede also has a good idea. I carry the green seal bearings as spares for the layshaft. when running mod I've had a couple go out on me.

John:

You know how old I am........I just abused my body more than normal whan I was younger. and where I work doesn't help much either.


----------



## hobbyten

*carcraze*



carcraze1004 said:


> Hey John,
> Do you know who hobbyten is?I'm drawing a complete blank.Thanks.
> Kirt


not a problem just wanted to get it back up for sale. i was allso wrong it is the 12l4 but i don't have those battery holders and it has a servo for the 75 dollars. good luck with your new car and maybe we'll run into some time. i only run oval but i do travel alot. i'm going to run part of the brl series this yr. again best of luck al


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Fred,
Just curious if anyone will be at the track tomorrow or are we waiting until Friday.My L4 was sent out on Monday.I hope to have by Friday.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

bill941 
Tech Adept



148 Posts Since May 2006 Today, 12:41 PM Report | Post #674 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can tell you this much about the track The U.S. Indoor Champs never gives out our track layout before the race.That being said what I can tell you is we worked hard to get rid of the choke points for touring car but it will still be a technical layout but hopefully not as "tight" as it has been in past years up that helps :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Hey Fred,
> Just curious if anyone will be at the track tomorrow or are we waiting until Friday.My L4 was sent out on Monday.I hope to have by Friday.Talk to you later.
> Kirt


Yep, I'll be there around 5:00.


----------



## Max

How has the racing been going at riders? I am planning on going there on saturday after I race at WMRC. Gotta get ready for Cleveland!! So whats the class now, you guys runnin 19turn or Stock. 

34 Days till we all go to Cleveland!!!!!!! 

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Max, we've mostly been running stock during the day, then changing over to 19T in the evening. However, I'm sure that if enough wanted to run 19T during the day Fred would be happy to oblige.


----------



## John Warner

And yeah..... only 34 days till all the real fun begins.
As I've said every year for all the years past...... CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## John Warner

Has anybody seen or heard from Jesse? Seems to me like he'd be
practicing and getting ready for Cleveland. That is if he's still going!? :freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Has anybody seen or heard from Jesse? Seems to me like he'd be
> practicing and getting ready for Cleveland. That is if he's still going!? :freak:


He must be in seclusion or perhaps he's taking a sabatical.


----------



## Max

33 days till we all go to Cleveland!! I'll still am going to run stock because thats what i'm going to be running at Cleveland. Stock and Stock thats all the speed i need for this year, especially in 12th scale. Its nice to have time to think unlike in 12th mod where there is no time to think at all.

Max K


----------



## Blueskid

Blahh just got in from Indi a few min ago.. Tired... I might have a gig this saturday, and I dont think I can race at all, but I will be there tomorrow night! I may even go back down to CEFX on sunday.. Yeah.. I'm crazy... 

Thanks for the info on the bearings guys.. I think I'm just gona go all out and get the boca ceramic's.. After all it's just money right? PFFT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

I'm also wanting to switch over to 64 pitch on my 04.. Anyone know what size spur I want for stock with 64 pitch? And does anyone have a roll out chart for that spur? Also what's a good brand of pinion to go with? It's time to do this sedan stuf for real! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

Hmmm one more thing.. I hate to flood the thread but I keep thinking of new questions to ask.. Anyone with some experince rebuilding Xray Diff's give me some tips? What all parts do I need to replace? Is it just like an associtaed diff? Thanks,

OK OK I'm done, I'll stop posting now!! 

Mike,


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

Q1:

any spur 128 or bigger will work great for stock and 19t. as for roll out charts you can find them online. your internal is 1.77 go to gearcharts.com and have fun.

Q2:

XRay diffs are somewhat like Assoc diffs. easy to rebuild. the thrush bearing from XRay is pricey tho (like 20+ bucks) you can use the thrust bearing setup from a Losi buggy in it's place. also you can find sosme ceramic thrust balls and grooved rings on EBay. and for a really long lasting diff buy some ceramic diff balls from Acer. build them and they last a whole season running stock and 19t.

any more Q's???????????

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Max K.......

If you're still looking for the graphite XRay battery hold down
system, Rider's has one in stock. It's one I originally ordered
but don't need now. (I picked one up elsewhere)

John


----------



## DamageIncRacing

What happened Johnny Boy? Order it 6 months ago and they just get it in?


AND DON'T YOU EVER CHECK YER STINKIN' E-MAIL!!!  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

No, actually I ordered it 3 weeks ago, and XRay back ordered it.

Mail..... Hummmm, I probably do need to check that at some point in time!!


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

haven't you ever head of tape????. you know I always tape my packs in. think about it....... sure it's a pain but it's worth it.

Thanks


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I just keep thinking of the thicker t-plate I ordered for my 1/12th scale a few years back. Ran an entire season on the old one, sold the car, THEN the t-plate came in... Go figure. :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Hey Eric....

And I keep thinking that you moved somewhere that has NO racing.  :tongue:


----------



## John Warner

DaWrench said:


> John:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> haven't you ever heard of tape????. you know I always tape my packs in. think about it....... sure it's a pain but it's worth it.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, I'm real familiar with using tape. I used it for all the years I ran Tamiyas, and used it for two more years with the Pro4. I figured at my age if there's an easier and efficient way to do away with it after all these years, why not try it!


----------



## DaWrench

John:

well it might be easier... (ok it is) but trust me tape is better all the way around. the brace is ok for club races, but I would tape for any BIG races. like the Classic or Cleveland etc. I'll show you why when I get better.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Well then my old friend...... GET BETTER SOON!!!


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

we're still working on it. got some new meds and some other meds for my lungs. I'm hoping to be feeling better next weekend.
next it's working on my B/P again.

Thanks


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oh we got racing all right, just no rc racing. I'm right smack dab in the middle of the big boys!!! LOL!


----------



## Max

What a night of racing last night!!! the stock a-main was a blast John, Jaosn and me had a great train goin for like 3 min's, that was fun!!!!!! good luck next time John!

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Yeah Max I agree that was totally awesome! Just goes to show you that one mistake (that stinking chicane) can cost you the race. Maybe next time I'll get lucky! 

Hey Fred..... where's those results???


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Friday*



John Warner said:


> Yeah Max I agree that was totally awesome! Just goes to show you that one mistake (that stinking chicane) can cost you the race. Maybe next time I'll get lucky!
> 
> Hey Fred..... where's those results???


Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
10-20-2006 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 35/5:06.69

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name  id avg.mph
1 1 35 5:01.68 Andrew Knapp 1 15.82
2 3 35 5:07.71 Mike Howe 9 15.51
3 2 35 5:08.20 Jason Dudda 5 15.49
4 4 34 5:04.79 Fred Knapp 4 15.21
5 5 31 5:05.63 Ben Vandoorn 2 13.83


- Sedan Stock Foam -


-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 2 28 5:01.70 Patrick Mcelwee 7 12.66
2 1 23 5:03.83 Colin Meekhof 3 10.32
3 4 23 5:11.12 Kirt Dillon 6 10.08
4 3 16 4:13.53 Ryan Clay 8 8.61


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Saturday*

Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
10-21-2006 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 35/5:03.47

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 35 5:03.96 Andrew Knapp 1 15.70
2 2 35 5:08.50 Fred Knapp 6 15.47
3 4 34 5:05.93 Max Kuenning 11 15.15
4 3 34 5:08.05 John Warner 9 15.05
5 6 31 5:01.60 Ben Vandoorn 2 14.02
6 5 28 4:16.76 Jason Dudda 10 14.87



-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 31 5:04.04 Colin Meekhof 3 13.90
2 2 30 5:04.56 Patrick Mcelwee 7 13.43
3 4 24 5:02.01 Gerald Oisten 5 10.84
4 5 24 5:10.58 Kirt Dillon 8 10.54
5 3 4 0:42.32 Ryan Clay 4 12.89


----------



## John Warner

Wow Fred, that was quick!

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Yeah Max I agree that was totally awesome! Just goes to show you that one mistake (that stinking chicane) can cost you the race. Maybe next time I'll get lucky!


Yep, the chicane has got me once or twice also.
We have a good time thou. I especially enjoy having such a great group of young people, The Posse! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Well, somebody has highjacked the usindoor website. Pretty weird stuff.
www.indoorchamps.com


----------



## John Warner

Fred....... Tom "Gilmore"? AKA: OB1


----------



## Fred Knapp

OB1, Thats it.
Damn that is some crazy stuff,
Hacked by Afillidelikanli & [email protected], whoever thay are.


----------



## John Warner

Paintball taken to the EXTREME......... You won't believe it!

http://www.funday.com/step3.aspx?PathCode=all&sel=FDAYTB


----------



## Dave Walton

John Warner said:


> Paintball taken to the EXTREME......... You won't believe it!
> 
> http://www.funday.com/step3.aspx?PathCode=all&sel=FDAYTB


Stop by Riders and check out the T Maxx with a paintball gun mounted on top of it.


----------



## John Warner

I'll have to do just that.... crazy!


----------



## SMVracing

What are tan tires. Front Rear soft hard.
Thanks, See u all this weekend


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wow, we have a rather big list of racers from our area going to the champs this year.

DENNY BARLAGE MASTERS TOURING
DENNY BARLAGE 19 TURN TOURING
JAMES BRINK 1/12 19 TURN
JAMES BRINK 1/12 STOCK
ROY DALLIER 1/12 STOCK
BILL DERUITER 1/12 STOCK
BILL DERUITER STOCK TOURING
JASON DUDDA 19 TURN TOURING
JASON DUDDA 1/12 STOCK
JODY FLIPSE 1/12 MODIFIED
JODY FLIPSE 1/12 19 TURN
JODY FLIPSE 1/12 STOCK
THOMAS HEYS 1/12 19 TURN
THOMAS HEYS 1/12 STOCK
MIKE HOWE STOCK TOURING
ANDREW KNAPP 19 TURN TOURING
ANDREW KNAPP STOCK TOURING
FRED KNAPP 19 TURN TOURING
FRED KNAPP MASTERS TOURING
CHRIS KUENNING MODIFIED TOURING
MAX KUENNING 1/12 STOCK
MAX KUENNING STOCK TOURING
CHUCK LONERGAN 1/12 MASTERS
CHUCK LONERGAN 1/12 19 TURN
MIKE MURRAY 1/12 19 TURN
MIKE MURRAY 1/12 MODIFIED
MIKE MURRAY 1/12 STOCK
LARRY OPPENHUIZEN 1/12 19 TURN
LARRY OPPENHUIZEN 1/12 STOCK
MICHAEL ROBERTSON 1/12 STOCK
MICHAEL ROBERTSON 1/12 19 TURN
TERRY ROTT 1/12 MODIFIED
TERRY ROTT 1/12 STOCK
TERRY ROTT 1/12 19 TURN
JOHN WARNER MASTERS TOURING
MARTY WHITEHEAD 1/12 STOCK
MARTY WHITEHEAD 1/12 19 TURN
TONY WHITEHEAD 1/12 STOCK
TONY WHITEHEAD 1/12 19 TURN


----------



## Rich Chang

Did Jesse retire?

-Rich


----------



## John Warner

Rich Chang said:


> Did Jesse retire?
> 
> -Rich


It would appear so


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> What are tan tires. Front Rear soft hard.
> Thanks, See u all this weekend


Colin,
I believe the tans are a 37 shore rated foam and would be good for the rear.
(Soft)


----------



## John Warner

Updated..........

DENNY BARLAGE MASTERS TOURING
DENNY BARLAGE 19 TURN TOURING
JAMES BRINK 1/12 19 TURN
JAMES BRINK 1/12 STOCK
ROY DALLIER 1/12 STOCK
BILL DERUITER 1/12 STOCK
BILL DERUITER STOCK TOURING
JASON DUDDA 19 TURN TOURING
JASON DUDDA 1/12 STOCK
JODY FLIPSE 1/12 MODIFIED
JODY FLIPSE 1/12 19 TURN
JODY FLIPSE 1/12 STOCK
THOMAS HEYS 1/12 19 TURN
THOMAS HEYS 1/12 STOCK
MIKE HOWE STOCK TOURING
ANDREW KNAPP 19 TURN TOURING
ANDREW KNAPP STOCK TOURING
FRED KNAPP 19 TURN TOURING
FRED KNAPP MASTERS TOURING
CHRIS KUENNING MODIFIED TOURING
MAX KUENNING 1/12 STOCK
MAX KUENNING STOCK TOURING
CHUCK LONERGAN 1/12 MASTERS
CHUCK LONERGAN 1/12 19 TURN 
CHRIS MOCKERMAN 1/12 19 TURN <==
CHRIS MOCKERMAN 1/12 MODIFIED <==
MIKE MURRAY 1/12 19 TURN
MIKE MURRAY 1/12 MODIFIED
MIKE MURRAY 1/12 STOCK
LARRY OPPENHUIZEN 1/12 19 TURN
LARRY OPPENHUIZEN 1/12 STOCK
MICHAEL ROBERTSON 1/12 STOCK
MICHAEL ROBERTSON 1/12 19 TURN
TERRY ROTT 1/12 MODIFIED
TERRY ROTT 1/12 STOCK
TERRY ROTT 1/12 19 TURN
JOHN WARNER MASTERS TOURING
MARTY WHITEHEAD 1/12 STOCK
MARTY WHITEHEAD 1/12 19 TURN
TONY WHITEHEAD 1/12 STOCK
TONY WHITEHEAD 1/12 19 TURN


----------



## John Warner

Kinda quiet in here again!

Jesse, oh Jesse..... where are you??


----------



## Fred Knapp

Update by Class:

DENNY BARLAGE MASTERS TOURING
FRED KNAPP MASTERS TOURING
JOHN WARNER MASTERS TOURING

BILL DERUITER STOCK TOURING
MIKE HOWE STOCK TOURING
ANDREW KNAPP STOCK TOURING
MAX KUENNING STOCK TOURING

DENNY BARLAGE 19 TURN TOURING
JASON DUDDA 19 TURN TOURING
ANDREW KNAPP 19 TURN TOURING
FRED KNAPP 19 TURN TOURING

CHRIS KUENNING MODIFIED TOURING

CHUCK LONERGAN 1/12 MASTERS

JAMES BRINK 1/12 STOCK
ROY DALLIER 1/12 STOCK
BILL DERUITER 1/12 STOCK
JASON DUDDA 1/12 STOCK
JODY FLIPSE 1/12 STOCK
THOMAS HEYS 1/12 STOCK
MAX KUENNING 1/12 STOCK
MIKE MURRAY 1/12 STOCK
LARRY OPPENHUIZEN 1/12 STOCK
MICHAEL ROBERTSON 1/12 STOCK
MARTY WHITEHEAD 1/12 STOCK
TERRY ROTT 1/12 STOCK
TONY WHITEHEAD 1/12 STOCK

JAMES BRINK 1/12 19 TURN
JODY FLIPSE 1/12 19 TURN
THOMAS HEYS 1/12 19 TURN
CHUCK LONERGAN 1/12 19 TURN 
CHRIS MOCKERMAN 1/12 19 TURN
MIKE MURRAY 1/12 19 TURN
LARRY OPPENHUIZEN 1/12 19 TURN
MICHAEL ROBERTSON 1/12 19 TURN
TERRY ROTT 1/12 19 TURN
MARTY WHITEHEAD 1/12 19 TURN
TONY WHITEHEAD 1/12 19 TURN

JODY FLIPSE 1/12 MODIFIED
CHRIS MOCKERMAN 1/12 MODIFIED 
MIKE MURRAY 1/12 MODIFIED
TERRY ROTT 1/12 MODIFIED


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Jesse, oh Jesse..... where are you??


He lives.
I had a phone conversation with him this morning.
He's been doing alot of deer hunting, hoping to get a wall hanger.
As far as the Champs go, He says that he'll call me tonight or tomorrow with his final answer.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Warner and Knapster, why don't you guys shoot me an e-mail....


----------



## Fred Knapp

Greg Anthony said:


> Warner and Knapster, why don't you guys shoot me an e-mail....


Done!


----------



## Greg Anthony

like you don't have anything else better to do!


----------



## Blueskid

Got some good racing going on at Virtual RC this month.. Eric Orton and I are fighting for 2nd overall($500) Max K is in the running too. Wish me luck! 

http://www.virtualrc.com/events/eventdetail.aspx?eid=215


For series Details
http://www.virtualrc.com/series/seriedetail.aspx?sid=11


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

knapster said:


> He lives.
> I had a phone conversation with him this morning.
> He's been doing alot of deer hunting, hoping to get a wall hanger.
> As far as the Champs go, He says that he'll call me tonight or tomorrow with his final answer.


Fred yeah! yeah! yeah! make sure he has in fact used all of his life lines first!? 
One of these days I am going to have to try this Cleveland thing you guys keep yacking about. 

I guess i must be getting really rusty, Novak should recieve both my speed control and reciever by monday and hopefully i'll have my stuff back by thursday (the only real day that i get to play anymore) i'm not sure these pieces are suposed to smell the way these did! LOL

L8tr

Pete


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> I guess i must be getting really rusty, Novak should recieve both my speed control and reciever by monday and hopefully i'll have my stuff back by thursday (the only real day that i get to play anymore) i'm not sure these pieces are suposed to smell the way these did! LOL
> L8tr
> Pete


Pete, 
You might be big but, I think we can shake the rust of ya in short order.
It's been far to long, you and I used to have some good racing in the old days. When you get those speedo's back make a point to stop by the track.
Yeah, wish you could come to cleveland. I know that you'd get a bang out of it.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Greg Anthony said:


> Warner and Knapster, why don't you guys shoot me an e-mail....


Ask, and you shall receive!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> Fred yeah! yeah! yeah! make sure he has in fact used all of his life lines first!?
> One of these days I am going to have to try this Cleveland thing you guys keep yacking about.
> 
> I guess i must be getting really rusty, Novak should receive both my speed control and receiver by Monday and hopefully i'll have my stuff back by Thursday (the only real day that i get to play anymore) I'm not sure these pieces are supposed to smell the way these did! LOL
> 
> L8tr
> 
> Pete


Pete.... how long has it been that WE raced each other?? Like maybe a gazillion years or something? And yeah, you really should go to the Champs and race someday before you get to much older. Masters is 40 and up ya know! If nothing else, you could drive down and watch the mains on Sunday if you had nothing else to do. It's only a short drive. Something like 300 miles, and 4+ hours (at speed limit) is all.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> It's only a short drive. Something like 300 miles, and 4+ hours (at speed limit) is all.


Or do what I do. Ride with Dave. It's like three hours the way he drives. With bad roads and all... :freak: .

I so can't wait for Thanksgiving weekend... :thumbsup:


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

Driving to Cleveland is always fun. we made to Cleveland from G.R. in just over 3 hrs with that blue shoe box I had. it was bouncing off the rev limiter all the way. maybe you'll see me down there......still not sure what's going happen yet.
and where are you and Mike going this weekend????
CEFX is oval both days (due to the classic) so I'm not heading down..........like I'm feeliing up to it anyways.... but I might head over to G.R. and stop by to see what's going on.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

WoW!!!... That's a total of 41 entries in 8 classes so far.
Looks like the greater Grand Rapids area will represent very well.




knapster said:


> Update by Class:
> 
> DENNY BARLAGE MASTERS TOURING
> FRED KNAPP MASTERS TOURING
> JOHN WARNER MASTERS TOURING
> 
> BILL DERUITER STOCK TOURING
> MIKE HOWE STOCK TOURING
> ANDREW KNAPP STOCK TOURING
> MAX KUENNING STOCK TOURING
> 
> DENNY BARLAGE 19 TURN TOURING
> JASON DUDDA 19 TURN TOURING
> ANDREW KNAPP 19 TURN TOURING
> FRED KNAPP 19 TURN TOURING
> 
> CHRIS KUENNING MODIFIED TOURING
> 
> CHUCK LONERGAN 1/12 MASTERS
> 
> JAMES BRINK 1/12 STOCK
> ROY DALLIER 1/12 STOCK
> BILL DERUITER 1/12 STOCK
> JASON DUDDA 1/12 STOCK
> JODY FLIPSE 1/12 STOCK
> THOMAS HEYS 1/12 STOCK
> MAX KUENNING 1/12 STOCK
> MIKE MURRAY 1/12 STOCK
> LARRY OPPENHUIZEN 1/12 STOCK
> MICHAEL ROBERTSON 1/12 STOCK
> MARTY WHITEHEAD 1/12 STOCK
> TERRY ROTT 1/12 STOCK
> TONY WHITEHEAD 1/12 STOCK
> 
> JAMES BRINK 1/12 19 TURN
> JODY FLIPSE 1/12 19 TURN
> THOMAS HEYS 1/12 19 TURN
> CHUCK LONERGAN 1/12 19 TURN
> CHRIS MOCKERMAN 1/12 19 TURN
> MIKE MURRAY 1/12 19 TURN
> LARRY OPPENHUIZEN 1/12 19 TURN
> MICHAEL ROBERTSON 1/12 19 TURN
> TERRY ROTT 1/12 19 TURN
> MARTY WHITEHEAD 1/12 19 TURN
> TONY WHITEHEAD 1/12 19 TURN
> 
> JODY FLIPSE 1/12 MODIFIED
> CHRIS MOCKERMAN 1/12 MODIFIED
> MIKE MURRAY 1/12 MODIFIED
> TERRY ROTT 1/12 MODIFIED


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> Warpwind:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Driving to Cleveland is always fun. we made to Cleveland from G.R. in just over 3 hrs with that blue shoe box I had. it was bouncing off the rev limiter all the way. maybe you'll see me down there......still not sure what's going happen yet.
> and where are you and Mike going this weekend????
> CEFX is oval both days (due to the classic) so I'm not heading down..........like I'm feeliing up to it anyways.... but I might head over to G.R. and stop by to see what's going on.
> 
> Thanks


I dunno about Mike, but I'll be over at Jenison on Saturday. As for Mike, after last weekend, who knows. I think he's got the blues over trying to figure out which sedan he wants next. He still loves the Losi, but it don't be loving him back. And he tried to get back with the TC4, but it really is a naughty little thing that only teases him but just leaves him wanting more. And oh how he fights the urge for the newest Xray bombshell. Ain't she great :tongue: !

He should just do what I do. Randomly pointing at the shelf and muttering, "I want that one...." :thumbsup: 

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> I dunno about Mike, but I'll be over at Jenison on Saturday. As for Mike, after last weekend, who knows. I think he's got the blues over trying to figure out which sedan he wants next.


 Found it!

Linky

Now as long as santa brings me a downing atlanta supercharger I will be all set.... And if it is still available by the time I make it down there.

Of course it may rip up the ozite a bit, so just in case I put a word in Toms ear to let me have first dibs on one of the '007s due to show up at Riders.

I also had a few JRX-S bits show up to keep the dream, or is that nightmare? alive a little longer...

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

Nice sedan. also a sweet Xmas present. don't let that Losi torment you. just park it and work on some thing else.....
call me

Thanks


----------



## Guest

I've got some homework to finish up tonight. Give me a call sometime thursday at work. The boss is gone all week and its getting boring now that I have found a car that entertains me....

Mike


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

ok, I'll call you Thursday. 

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

My boca's came in the mail today.. thanks UPS guy! :thumbsup: Ya know they even threw in 1!! Thrust bearing for the diff... Hmm why not 2? that's pretty lame if you ask me lol.. Kinda like a Tease... It's kinda Ironic actually, I've been haveing lots of problems with ONE of my diffs... Maybe that's the answer? Funny how things work out for the better all the time! :tongue:


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

Well, you might of ordered the set for T1 EVO2. they came with only one thrush bearing. both of mine came with two thrush bearings. next time you go to Hobby Sports pick up a Losi thust bearing for a buggy. ask Gene LaBar (sp??) he'll know. 

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

DaWrench said:


> Blueskid:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Well, you might of ordered the set for T1 EVO2. they came with only one thrush bearing. both of mine came with two thrush bearings. next time you go to Hobby Sports pick up a Losi thust bearing for a buggy. ask Gene LaBar (sp??) he'll know.
> 
> Thanks



Hmm I told him in e-mail Factory T1.. and it says Factory T1 on the order form that came in the package.. I dont think it's the EVO2 kit..


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

I ordered a EVO2 and a Factory T1 bearing kit from Boca. I checked and I also ordered a extra thrust bearings with both bearing kits.
the Acer ceramic kits came with both thrush bearings. my mistake. sorry.
the reason the Factory T1 and EVO2 bearing kits came with just one thrush bearing is that when the kits were made there wasn't a front diff with the kit only a one-way. as XRay was still in the rubber tire mode of thinking. 

Thanks


----------



## jasburrito

Blueskid said:


> My boca's came in the mail today.. thanks UPS guy! :thumbsup: Ya know they even threw in 1!! Thrust bearing for the diff... Hmm why not 2? that's pretty lame if you ask me lol.. Kinda like a Tease... It's kinda Ironic actually, I've been haveing lots of problems with ONE of my diffs... Maybe that's the answer? Funny how things work out for the better all the time! :tongue:


hey just wanted to know were you guys have been racing?? I have been thinking about getting a 12th scale. Will there be people to racing them all winter and were?any for sale??I have not been real excited about going to martys. 
thanks jason


----------



## Blueskid

jasburrito said:


> hey just wanted to know were you guys have been racing?? I have been thinking about getting a 12th scale. Will there be people to racing them all winter and were?any for sale??I have not been real excited about going to martys.
> thanks jason


Well I've been running at Riders on Friday night, WMRC on saturday, and on sunday either CEFX in Westland, or Hobby-Sports in Portage.. Now if your looking to run 12th scale, the best turn out has been at WMRC on saturday.. Hardly any at riders.. 1 class at hobby-sports.. Sedan has more at riders and hobby-sports.. CEFX has it all! lol Awesome competetion down there as well. Hope that helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

DaWrench said:


> Blueskid:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I ordered a EVO2 and a Factory T1 bearing kit from Boca. I checked and I also ordered a extra thrust bearings with both bearing kits.
> the Acer ceramic kits came with both thrush bearings. my mistake. sorry.
> the reason the Factory T1 and EVO2 bearing kits came with just one thrush bearing is that when the kits were made there wasn't a front diff with the kit only a one-way. as XRay was still in the rubber tire mode of thinking.
> 
> Thanks



OH YEAH I forgot about that! It all makes sense now.. I suspose I'll just have to send them another e-mail and ask for another thrust bearing... First I gota get a snap ring pliers!


----------



## Blueskid

Well Max, I made a ton of mistakes in the 30min VRC final race.. I imagine if you keep it clean you outa be able to pull ahead of me.. I'd rather you did than Eric Orton lol.. Man I wish I could run another one.. But you only get 1 shot at the Final.. Good Luck!


----------



## Fred Knapp

jasburrito said:


> hey just wanted to know were you guys have been racing?? I have been thinking about getting a 12th scale. Will there be people to racing them all winter and were?any for sale??I have not been real excited about going to martys.
> thanks jason


Jason,
Riders Raceway, friday night starts at 7:00. Saturday starts at 1:00.
I'd love to see another 12th scale come out to riders.
Andrew and I have ours ready to race.
-Fred


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

Where are going to be Saturday??? I'll dig up mine and let you use them. and get the Bluepoint ones, a little pricey but worth it. Snap on makes a set that works too. I'm going to try to get out this weekend and see what happens. 

WarpWind:

Hi,

I'll stop by and talk with you too. gotta check up on my other kid!!! need me to bring anything????


Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> I'll stop by and talk with you too. gotta check up on my other kid!!! need me to bring anything????


Nothing really. Unless you've got a stock pile of lower arms for a 1/12th scale. Kept busting them last time I ran it. It's a good sign, though. It means I'm actually getting the car to go fast enough to break parts. A dramatic increase from the last one! And I'm still waiting for my front end from Speedmerchant. Seems I should have ordered that front end sometime last year to have it in time for Cleveland... :freak: 

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

WarpWind:

Hi,

I'll bring what I have. gald your getting faster. I'll see you Saturday.

Thanks


----------



## SMVracing

who is racing at riders track this weekend.Come on down
and bring your car to have some fun with us.


----------



## SMVracing

Kirt are you racing on Friday


----------



## Max

Mike,

Sorry i couldn't get anymore than 101 laps. That was alot of fun passing all the AI in all the fast sweeping corners...but i guess its not a good idea to pass them there all the time:roll: ...o well i thought did pretty good, had no problems with pitstops this time. I'll just have to beat you in real life. Thats all that matters right!!!!!! 

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> who is racing at riders track this weekend.Come on down
> and bring your car to have some fun with us.


Colin,
You allready know that Andrew and I will be there.
Jesse, Maybe.


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> Mike,
> 
> Sorry i couldn't get anymore than 101 laps. That was alot of fun passing all the AI in all the fast sweeping corners...but i guess its not a good idea to pass them there all the time:roll: ...o well i thought did pretty good, had no problems with pitstops this time. I'll just have to beat you in real life. Thats all that matters right!!!!!!
> 
> Max K



Man I couldn't seem to get around the AI clean anywhere on the track.. In fact I had the best chance in the Middle Chicane.. I thought your run was pretty good! after all Simon Wood from the UK only got 100 laps!! And he's got the best time ever for 5min.. I just hope my 102 lap run is good enough to beat Eric.. I dont care what Lee does at this point! I just wana beat Eric.. I should send you my 30min replay .. 103 laps... 30:03..... As far as beating me in real life.. we'll just have to see about that this weekend!! :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred....... Tom "Gilmore"? AKA: OB1


OK, I have some more puzzles for you.
cslade_9871
bmxer08
mxat151
mkirk
rc12l34
Rainn2378


----------



## John Warner

OK, I have some more puzzles for you.

cslade_9871
bmxer08 <== Dave Walton?
mxat151 <== Mr. Clean
mkirk <== Marty Kirkland (aka: Moose)
rc12l34 <== Roy D.
Rainn2378 <== Eric Kellys wife

And the other one will come to me shortly. (I think)


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Team Hooptee


Sign me up! Where's my shirt??!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Sign me up! Where's my shirt??!!


OK your regestered as #1 so you get to be on the design team.


----------



## John Warner

Awesome, I knew someday I'd be number one at something besides the obvious!
And...... I _might_ be attending the festivities Friday evening.


----------



## John Warner

How'd I do on the quiz??  

Also, I may be going south to do a little racing Sunday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> How'd I do on the quiz??
> 
> Also, I may be going south to do a little racing Sunday.


You did great on the quiz, heck I only knew two of them.
Sunday racing, hummmm. I think they are running oval at CEFX on Sunday.


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> How'd I do on the quiz??
> 
> Also, I may be going south to do a little racing Sunday.



Hmm I dunno if I can take 2 days of racing with Mr. Warner... Maybe you should reconsider Johny boy! :tongue:


----------



## Blueskid

Wow what a week of VRC racing.. pretty nerve wrecking.. but I ended up sweeping all 3 rounds.. I won the 5min, 15min, and 30min race.. I was pretty scared cause I didn't do as well in the 30min as I hoped to.. but it was still good enough! that puts me in a pretty stable spot for 2nd in the series.. In fact the only one who could take it away from me at this point is Max K.. and that's only if he Win's the final race next month! I better get practicing!! 

http://www.virtualrc.com/series/seriedetail.aspx?sid=11


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> You did great on the quiz, heck I only knew two of them.
> Sunday racing, hummmm. I think they are running oval at CEFX on Sunday.



I think he's talking about Hobby-Sports.. Max and I will be going there too.. Hey it's FREE practice before cleveland.. I've got nothing better to do on a sunday afternoon!


----------



## John Warner

Yes, Mike is correct. I was talking about Kalamazoo.
Dayton will be there as well as Tom Konesni. (Remember him?)

So.....
Max
Mike
Dayton
John
Tom
A.J.
Ed
Anybody else?? Fred? Andrew?


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> Hmm I dunno if I can take 2 days of racing with Mr. Warner... Maybe you should reconsider Johny boy! :tongue:


Mike, I'm sure you could handle beating me twice in one weekend!
Just think..... in a short while you'll have to contend with me being in the same building with you for 24 hours a day for five straight days. :drunk: 
And..... I'm usually up till the wee hours of the morning. But then come to think of it, so will you!! :tongue: In case you're not aware of it, we normally race from 7:00am till 1-2am the following morning!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Hi-Resolution image 1301 - #1301 Carpet Knife Version 3.1
SKU: 1301

What a great car at a GREAT price. The Version 3.1 car has all the tools needed to win. Dual aluminum damper tubes, CRC's rear side tweak springs, pure graphite chassis and components, graphite axle, universal servo mounts. Winner of countless races, this car makes winning affordable.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*$149.99*


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

Just what you need. buy it and race it at Cleveland. good price..... and almost twice the track time than a sedan. besides running one class is boring at Cleveland.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

I'll be racing on Friday but Saturday is up in the air.I might try some off road with my rustler.See you tomorrow.
Kirt


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Looking for a little info,

As far as this x-ray thing goes, the front bumper on the car is not the stock piece, this is really firm foam and very light weight, acording to Roy it's not an x-ray piece but infact made buy somebody else, and there lies the 64,000 ? I was wondering if any body knew who it please post it so i canget another one, Hoping to get all the stuff I need before my stuff gets back from novak next week.

L8tr 


Pete


----------



## John Warner

DaWrench said:


> John:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just what you need. buy it and race it at Cleveland. good price..... and almost twice the track time than a sedan. besides running one class is boring at Cleveland.
> 
> Thanks


I've always enjoyed running 12th scale! Problem is that it seems to die around here just after Cleveland. Whats the difference between the 3.1 and the 3.2R, other than the 3.2R is the newest version?


----------



## John Warner

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> Looking for a little info,
> 
> As far as this x-ray thing goes, the front bumper on the car is not the stock piece, this is really firm foam and very light weight, acording to Roy it's not an x-ray piece but infact made buy somebody else, and there lies the 64,000 ? I was wondering if any body knew who it please post it so i canget another one, Hoping to get all the stuff I need before my stuff gets back from novak next week.
> 
> L8tr
> 
> 
> Pete


Pete, from your description I'd say it's made by P-Dub. (aka: Paul Wynn)
They can be found here...... P-Dub 
Hope this helps.


----------



## John Warner




----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

looks like it but not sure if it is as hard as the one i got thanks though



L8tr 


pete


----------



## John Warner

Pete, trust me, it is extremely hard, I have one on my XRay.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

John Warner said:


> Pete, trust me, it is extremely hard, I have one on my XRay.


it must be the one i gues thanks.


L8tr 


Pete


----------



## John Warner

I'm pretty positive that's the one you have.
I don't know of any other company that makes one
as firm and hard as the P-Dub bumper is. Their awesome!
It's a great way to protect your investment. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasburrito

Blueskid said:


> Well I've been running at Riders on Friday night, WMRC on saturday, and on sunday either CEFX in Westland, or Hobby-Sports in Portage.. Now if your looking to run 12th scale, the best turn out has been at WMRC on saturday.. Hardly any at riders.. 1 class at hobby-sports.. Sedan has more at riders and hobby-sports.. CEFX has it all! lol Awesome competetion down there as well. Hope that helps! :thumbsup:


wow lots of places to run thanks


----------



## DaWrench

Pete/John:

Hi,

RubberNeck Racing also made a hard/dense foam bumper for the FK05/05 cars. it is even harder than the P-DUB bumper (altough Paul makes great products).

John:

I think that the 3.2r haas a thicker chassis, the battery slots are a little longer so you can move the batteries forward and back, the side spring/side damper tube brace is thicker. there other things too but I can't think of them. 

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I was talking about Kalamazoo.
> Dayton will be there as well as Tom Konesni. (Remember him?)
> 
> So.....
> Max
> Mike
> Dayton
> John
> Tom
> A.J.
> Ed
> Anybody else?? Fred? Andrew?


Hummm, don't know.
3 days in a row, Maybe.


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey John,
What's this car you're talking about?Is it a 12 scale?Let me know.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

carcraze1004 said:


> Hey John,
> What's this car you're talking about?Is it a 12 scale?Let me know.Thanks.
> Kirt


Yep, it is in fact a 12th scale.


----------



## Blueskid

Mr Warner,

Why didn't you show to Riders tonight? Man you missed some good racing between Andrew, Jason, Fred, and I! It was a blast.. Will I still see you at Hobby-Sports on sunday? BTW, I may be buying a 12th scale tomorrow up at WMRC.. I plan to run it there if I get it also..


----------



## Max

Blueskid said:


> Mr Warner,
> 
> Why didn't you show to Riders tonight? Man you missed some good racing between Andrew, Jason, Fred, and I! It was a blast.. Will I still see you at Hobby-Sports on sunday? BTW, I may be buying a 12th scale tomorrow up at WMRC.. I plan to run it there if I get it also..


 Mike, 

12th scale?? What kind!!!!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
10-28-2006 
Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 34/5:07.85

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 35 5:04.18 Andrew Knapp 1 15.69
2 4 35 5:04.89 Jason Dudda 8 15.65
3 2 34 5:01.71 Mike Howe 9 15.37
4 3 34 5:03.13 Fred Knapp 3 15.30
5 5 27 5:05.40 Colin Meekhof 6 12.06


-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 32 5:09.13 Ben Vandoorn 2 14.12
2 2 30 5:09.82 Patrick Mcelwee 11 13.20
3 3 28 5:10.98 Kirt Dillon 4 12.28
4 4 20 5:02.98 Ryan "gas man" Clay 7 9.00


Best Heat Lap/Time for 12th Scale Stock: 
Andrew Knapp with 52/8:07.88
-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
-- 1 --- DNS --- Andrew Knapp 12
-- 2 --- DNS --- Mr.Clean 14


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Fred Knapp with 34/5:02.22

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 2 35 5:02.85 Andrew Knapp 1 15.76
2 1 35 5:07.97 Fred Knapp 3 15.50
3 3 33 5:01.19 Jason Dudda 4 14.94
4 4 33 5:05.69 Mike Slaughter 9 14.72
5 5 32 5:06.64 John Warner 15 14.23



-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 2 31 5:00.88 Ben Vandoorn 2 14.05
2 4 28 5:04.60 Patrick Mcelwee 14 12.54
3 5 26 5:12.74 Kirt Dillon 5 11.34
4 3 13 2:13.62 Scott 16 13.27
5 6 8 1:39.48 Gerald Oisten 10 10.97
-- 1 --- DNS --- Bill De-Root-E-Yeah 8


Best Heat Lap/Time for 12th Scale Stock: 
Jason Walsh with --- DNS ---
-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 48 8:01.55 Jason Walsh 1 4.28
2 2 48 8:01.56 Fred Knapp 2 4.28


----------



## Fred Knapp

Guy's,
We need to get back on track as far as getting started on time.
Start time is 1:00pm and we will be running a round every hour on the hour.
I know that some of our younger racers need help and We will continue to do so, thanks Jason and Andrew for helping others as you do.
We can do it, we just need to keep our focus.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Just wasn't my day to make the car run right. But yeah, helping out those newcomers is great. I've been doing my share as best I can, and will continue doing so. If they have questions, or need help... just ask!

I personally would like to see more of the areas
on-road racers come out and participate with us.
We already have a great group of guy's running now,
but I know there's more out there that could give
us a run for our money if they'd only show up. As
far as I'm concerned, more competition means more
fun for everybody. Come on guy's..... bring it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

Sorry I couldn't make it over there today John, I was kinda talked into running truck.. and it's actually a good thing I did stick around.. cause at the end of the night I got a great deal on a CRC 3.2r with servo, GTX speedo, 2 bodies, and a set of tires.. So I did end up buying a 12th scale today.. Just not the one I thought I was going to lol.. It's too bad you can't make it down to Hobby-Sports.. I guess I'll just have to catch up with you later! And as far as getting people to show.. I still feel it's not a good idea to have 2 tracks in the same town, racing at the same time.. It's too bad we can't just all get along..

Also I wana thank Max for letting me drive his 12th scale at WMRC today.. That thing was sweet, I even managed to put it 3rd in the A.. It was a blast!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> I still feel it's not a good idea to have 2 tracks in the same town, racing at the same time.. It's too bad we can't just all get along..


Mike,
Nothing personal, I just wounder way you keep suggesting that Riders's Hobby's sould'nt have their own track? Also why you feel that it's to bad we can't we all get along? Am I missing something here? I have no ill feelings against wmrc and their operators nor do any previous track operators. I feel that Riders has every right to have their own track. In my opinion some competion is good and the end result sould be more and better racers in our local area.
Yes there has been some political infighting in the past and it's over.
I'm suggesting that we leave it there, in the past.
Mike. I'm willing to talk to you in depth off line if you want. I just feel that this in not the place to air dirty laundry. Thats way this is called the Neutral Zone, no politics.
-Fred


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> Mike,
> Nothing personal, I just wounder way you keep suggesting that Riders's Hobby's sould'nt have their own track? Also why you feel that it's to bad we can't we all get along? Am I missing something here?


I've gotta agree with Mike here. The two track thing doesn't sit well with me. I gave it shot, though. But after seeing the attitudes I saw yesterday, I won't be back. This isn't really something we need for the area. But, good luck to you.

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Bill, yesterday was a difficult day indeed and i'm truly sorry you may have not had the best of time. Good luck to you as well my friend.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Holloween Classic
Line up so far

TC - Stock C
Stephen Sbtka	25/5:08.923
Chris Vogan	25/5:09.384
Nick Stampfel	25/5:11.028
Mark Calandra	25/5:12.093
Wade Shive	24/5:00.055
Damon Converse	24/5:00.613 <==
Jeff Beaule	24/5:01.055
Brandon Hess	24/5:01.502
Mike McBride	24/5:01.711
Johnny Carey	24/5:02.497

12th - 19 Turn B
David Lee 41/8:10.507
Mike Murray 40/8:08.324 <==
Thomas Heys 39/8:04.607 <==
Tom Himes 39/8:05.545
Dave Usnik 39/8:07.321
Jody Flipse 37/8:05.257 <==
Jacob Delano 0/0:00.000
Jim Wheeler 0/0:00.000
Terry Rott 0/0:00.000 <==

12th - Stock A
Eli Ezrow 40/8:05.725
Jim Herrmann 40/8:07.420
Brian Wynn 40/8:08.584
Frank Calandra Jr. 40/8:08.588
Mark Smyka 40/8:09.365
Wayne Gerber Jr 40/8:09.875
Eric Anderson 40/8:09.879
Mark Calandra 40/8:10.899
Brian Rice 40/8:11.331
James Brink 40/8:12.036 <==


TC - Stock
Stephen Sbtka	25/5:08.923
Chris Vogan	25/5:09.384
Nick Stampfel	25/5:11.028
Mark Calandra	25/5:12.093
Wade Shive	24/5:00.055
Damon Converse	24/5:00.613 <==
Jeff Beaule	24/5:01.055
Brandon Hess	24/5:01.502
Mike McBride	24/5:01.711
Johnny Carey	24/5:02.497



12th - Stock D
Johnny Carey 38/8:01.382
Mike Wise 38/8:01.538
Thomas Heys 38/8:02.836 <==
Peter Medved 38/8:06.158
Robert Dirla 38/8:06.499
Ray Adams 38/8:07.446
Dave Usnik 38/8:07.870
Will Nichols 38/8:08.144
John Mcintosh 38/8:08.642 <==


12th - Stock E
Greg Hallenbeck 38/8:12.478
Mike Murray 38/8:12.850 <==
Jeremy Otis 37/8:00.026
John Firshing 37/8:00.603
Mike Pavlick 37/8:03.447
John Carey 37/8:11.983
Bill Eisenhard 37/8:11.983
Eric Orszag 37/8:13.194
Tito Bufford 36/8:00.165


----------



## John Warner

This is the complete list I think

12th - Stock
Short Bus Marty 33/8:14.444
Larry Dean Pope 32/8:11.221
Mike Clark 32/8:13.694
Bill Aholt 31/8:07.036
Justin Zorc 30/7:31.098
Joe Klebau 29/8:13.982
Jason Shuster 28/8:15.446
Bill Impson 20/4:31.475
Jim Wheeler 3/1:02.496

12th - Stock
Jeff Miles 36/8:03.242
Chuck Mackin 36/8:03.812
Nick Max 35/8:10.783
Jerry Schofield 35/8:14.031
Geoff Jecmen 34/8:09.706
Jeff Morgan 33/8:00.238
Robert Reilly 33/8:04.343
Jeff Shorter 33/8:09.240
Robert Shuchman 33/8:10.699

12th - Stock
Greg Hallenbeck 38/8:12.478
Mike Murray 38/8:12.850 <==
Jeremy Otis 37/8:00.026
John Firshing 37/8:00.603
Mike Pavlick 37/8:03.447
John Carey 37/8:11.983
Bill Eisenhard 37/8:11.983
Eric Orszag 37/8:13.194
Tito Bufford 36/8:00.165

12th - Stock
Johnny Carey 38/8:01.382
Mike Wise 38/8:01.538
Thomas Heys 38/8:02.836 <==
Peter Medved 38/8:06.158
Robert Dirla 38/8:06.499
Ray Adams 38/8:07.446
Dave Usnik 38/8:07.870
Will Nichols 38/8:08.144
John Mcintosh 38/8:08.642 <==

12th - Stock
Ray Huang 39/8:05.658
Vicky Carruba 39/8:05.860
Justin Johnson 39/8:07.119
Jody Flipse 39/8:07.122 <==
Richard Chang 39/8:08.581
Dave Morrow 39/8:08.605
Joe Trandell 39/8:08.779
Tyler Gerber 39/8:09.076
Zared Gehrig 39/8:09.858

12th - Stock
Tom Firshing 40/8:12.348
Michael Skeen 39/8:00.387
Jeff Cuffs 39/8:00.718
Dana Bailes 39/8:01.961
Kelly Bean 39/8:02.076
Michael Thomas 39/8:02.495
Brian Lutz 39/8:02.814
Bill Sydor 39/8:03.384
Jim Piersol 39/8:05.221

12th - Stock
Eli Ezrow 40/8:05.725
Jim Herrmann 40/8:07.420
Brian Wynn 40/8:08.584
Frank Calandra Jr.	40/8:08.588
Mark Smyka 40/8:09.365
Wayne Gerber Jr 40/8:09.875
Eric Anderson 40/8:09.879
Mark Calandra 40/8:10.899
Brian Rice 40/8:11.331
James Brink 40/8:12.036

12th - Modified
Fred Baumgartner	42/8:05.396
Dan Miles 42/8:06.512
Mark Calandra 42/8:11.660
David Lee 41/8:05.432
Jacob Delano 41/8:09.252
Dave Arnold 41/8:09.358
Perry Caswell 41/8:12.882
Greg Anthony 39/7:47.430

12th - Modified
Mike Blackstock 45/8:07.343
Paul Ciccarello 44/8:03.026
Jeff Dayger 44/8:03.769
Bobby Flack 44/8:06.024
Todd Hodgewick 44/8:09.535
Barry Baker 44/8:10.024
Andrew Gray 43/8:02.559
Chris Doseck

12th - 19 Turn
David Lee 41/8:10.507
Mike Murray 40/8:08.324 <==
Thomas Heys 39/8:04.607 <==
Tom Himes 39/8:05.545
Dave Usnik 39/8:07.321
Jody Flipse 37/8:05.257 <==
Jacob Delano 0/0:00.000
Jim Wheeler 0/0:00.000
Terry Rott 0/0:00.000 <==

12th - 19 Turn
Mark Smyka 43/8:04.221
Mo Denton 43/8:10.230
Michael Skeen 42/8:05.411
Frank Calandra Jr.	42/8:06.317
James Brink 42/8:07.629 <==
Mike Haynes 42/8:08.702
Tom Firsching 42/8:10.238
Greg Anthony 41/8:04.017
Perry Caswell 41/8:04.562

TC - Stock
Carlos Latorre	20/5:07.588
Dave Lazor	19/5:04.161
Darrell Scott	19/5:09.379
David Ottobre	19/5:09.817
Mike Clark	17/5:09.290
Kerry Veith	14/4:43.166
Ian Vrana	11/5:06.841
Dennis Maitland	0/0:00.000
dan chronister	0/0:00.000

TC - Stock
Clark Smith	22/5:08.093
Chuck Mackin	22/5:08.485
Jason Cramer	21/5:03.358
Dick Monahan	21/5:04.750
Larry Dean Pope	21/5:06.059
Joey Carroll	21/5:08.630
Tom Barrett	21/5:15.204
Mike Rhodes	20/5:03.677
John Firshing	20/5:04.365

TC - Stock
Kevin Burritt	23/5:09.639
Eric Bagshaw	23/5:11.684
Ky Layfield	23/5:11.754
guo chean	23/5:12.454
Mike Stewart	23/5:13.673
Dan Medved	22/5:00.028
Jeff Morgan	22/5:01.411
Will Nichols	22/5:04.646
chris young	22/5:07.610

TC - Stock
zane lacko	23/5:01.565
Chris Pisano
Dave Morrow	23/5:03.452
Bill Eisenhard	23/5:03.504
Eric Orszag	23/5:03.867
Rob Estep	23/5:05.899
Zach Adams	23/5:07.153
Tito Bufford	23/5:08.129
Ray Adams	23/5:08.613

TC - Stock
Bill Impson	24/5:10.427
Greg Dobrosky	24/5:10.665
Thomas Keiser	24/5:10.887
Matt Dienes	24/5:11.202
James Newberg	24/5:11.759
Mike Kling	24/5:12.581
Arvin Nano	24/5:12.884
Anthony Anaasia	23/5:00.017
John Carey	23/5:00.463
Mike Pavlick	23/5:01.562

TC - Stock
John Tag	24/5:02.502
JB Catricala	24/5:02.562
Ray Huang	24/5:02.983
Joe Trandell	24/5:04.326
Jermaine Legget	24/5:05.980
Chris Byron	24/5:06.939
Peter Medved	24/5:07.795
Marc McGurren	24/5:08.567
Randy Kastl	24/5:09.237
Scott Walter	24/5:09.303

TC - Stock
Stephen Sbtka	25/5:08.923
Chris Vogan	25/5:09.384
Nick Stampfel	25/5:11.028
Mark Calandra	25/5:12.093
Wade Shive	24/5:00.055
Damon Converse	24/5:00.613 <==
Jeff Beaule	24/5:01.055
Brandon Hess	24/5:01.502
Mike McBride	24/5:01.711
Johnny Carey	24/5:02.497

TC - Stock
Jim Piersol	25/5:06.009
Weylin Rose	25/5:06.346
Tom Firshing	25/5:06.557
Kelly Bean	25/5:06.992
Mike Wise	25/5:07.458
Bill Sydor	25/5:07.482
Jim Herrmann	25/5:07.536
Justin Lessard	25/5:08.000
Dan Yourga	25/5:08.295
Eric Anderson	25/5:08.437

TC - Stock
Jeff Cuffs	26/5:07.853
Mo Denton	26/5:09.387
Brad Johnson	26/5:09.826
Andrew Ellis	25/5:01.033
Mark Smyka	25/5:01.110
Justin Zorc	25/5:01.435
Eli Ezrow	25/5:01.509
Craig Xavier	25/5:02.360
Brian Lutz	25/5:04.201
Chris Goetz	25/5:05.733
TC - Modified
Andrew Gray	27/5:03.833
Chris Doseck	27/5:04.245
Dave Johnson	27/5:08.338
Jacob Delano	27/5:10.822
Mike Collins	26/5:04.651
James Reilly	26/5:05.762
Brian Juca	26/5:07.413
Dan Miles	25/5:11.101
guo chean	23/5:11.752
Timmy Heiser	20/4:04.002

TC - Modified
Barry Baker	28/5:01.338
Bobby Flack	28/5:03.437
Mike Dumas	28/5:03.788
Paul Lemieux	28/5:05.305
Mike Blackstock	28/5:05.555
Paul Ciccarello	28/5:06.483
Todd Hodgewick	28/5:06.766
Raymond Darroch	27/5:01.732
Jeff Dayger	27/5:03.149
Eric Desrosiers	27/5:03.689

TC - 19 Turn
J.B. Catricala	25/5:11.882
Arvin Nano	25/5:12.771
Rob Estep	24/5:01.379
Bobby Flack	24/5:03.713
Robert Dirla	24/5:08.610
Tim Stamper	24/5:10.949
chris young	24/5:11.913
Anthony Ansaia	23/5:00.728
Marcus Malone	22/5:00.550

TC - 19 Turn
Bob Stellflue	25/5:03.394
Jermaine Legett	25/5:05.973
Fred Baumgatner	25/5:07.752
Wade Shive	25/5:07.754
Randy Kastl	25/5:08.321
Justin Lessard	25/5:08.458
Matt Dienes	25/5:11.290
Willie Thomas 25/5:11.447
Marc McGurren	25/5:11.526

TC - 19 Turn
Mike Haynes	26/5:07.492
Ray Huang	26/5:08.869
Brandon Hess	26/5:09.521
Richard Chang	26/5:09.797
Junior Norton	26/5:11.630
Chris Vogan	25/5:00.261
Dan Miles	25/5:00.533
Dan Yourga	25/5:00.987
Eric Chambers	25/5:02.410

TC - 19 Turn
Eli Ezrow	26/5:03.415
Chris Goetz	26/5:05.064
Stephen Sbtka	26/5:05.139
Rick Monahan	26/5:05.668
Nick Stampfel	26/5:05.757
Mike Collins	26/5:05.850
Weylin Rose	26/5:05.887
Craig Xavier	26/5:06.065
Jacob Delano	26/5:06.858

TC - 19 Turn
Raymond Darroch	27/5:05.067
Paul Ciccarello	27/5:05.389
dumas, Mike	27/5:05.899
Timmy Heiser	27/5:09.185
Andrew Ellis	27/5:09.370
Dave Johnson	27/5:10.221
Eric Desrosiers	27/5:11.273
Jeff Dayger	27/5:11.502
Brad Johnson	26/5:00.353
Jeff Cuffs 26/5:02.473


----------



## Max

Hey guys check out my new web page!!!!
http://web.mac.com/mikekuenning/iWeb/Site/Welcome%20to%MK%20Designs.html

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Max..... I get this........

"Our records show that the account you're attempting to connect to either does not exist or is currently inactive."


----------



## Max

John Warner said:


> Max..... I get this........
> 
> "Our records show that the account you're attempting to connect to either does not exist or is currently inactive."


 OK try it again i miss spelled something

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Nope, still nothing.


----------



## Max

John Warner said:


> Nope, still nothing.


 ok its gonna work this time!!
http://web.mac.com/mikekuenning/iWeb/Site/Welcome%20to%20MK%20Designs.html

Max K


----------



## John Warner

And so correct you are, it did!! Oh, and you have a PM!


----------



## John Warner

Looks like the "A" main was quite the race for Dayton..... Congratulations!! :thumbsup: 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
DAYTON MILLER with 31/5:04.96

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:06.62 DAYTON MILLER 
2 3 31 5:06.84 MIKE HOWE 
3 2 30 5:01.79 JON S. 
4 6 28 5:00.22 ANDY SACRAFORE 
5 5 19 3:22.89 HOLLIS VANDERLOON 
6 4 5 1:40.38 TAZ


----------



## John Warner

I also noticed that Marty Kirkland (Moose) and Paul Padilla were racing
on-road today. Strange.... I thought those two only raced off-road?

Troy Schroder was also in the house as well!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> ok its gonna work this time!!
> http://web.mac.com/mikekuenning/iWeb/Site/Welcome%20to%20MK%20Designs.html
> 
> Max K


Nice work Max.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looks like Dayton and Mike may have had a rough main. It seems like they truned 33 laps last week?


----------



## 1armed1

There was a longer layout this week.
Mike did a very good job of catching and passing me at the end, the last lap we was side by side the whole way, I bumped Mike in the last corner and he pushed out.:devil: It was a very good race.
Average and fast lap times where about a second slower this week.

12th scale I tq'ed and in the main Troy followed all the way, about 1:30 to go I turned in to soon and stuffed it.  

later
Dayton


----------



## Blueskid

yeah we had quite a race down there today.. Wish some more of the GR guys would come down.. Dayton is pretty dumb fast! I can't imagine a main with all the fast guys I race with from all these different tracks, in it at the same time! 

BTW, the layout was completely different this week.. way more track to cover.. Last week was much more simple.. It's kinda nice to race on a different layout every week.. now if they'd only allow paragon..


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> I also noticed that Marty Kirkland (Moose) and Paul Padilla were racing
> on-road today. Strange.... I thought those two only raced off-road?
> 
> *Troy Schroder was also in the house as well*!!




Yeah he also rebuilt my motor for me in the main! WOW!!! that thing was SCREAMING!! WOOT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> Mike,
> Nothing personal, I just wounder way you keep suggesting that Riders's Hobby's sould'nt have their own track? Also why you feel that it's to bad we can't we all get along? Am I missing something here? I have no ill feelings against wmrc and their operators nor do any previous track operators. I feel that Riders has every right to have their own track. In my opinion some competion is good and the end result sould be more and better racers in our local area.
> Yes there has been some political infighting in the past and it's over.
> I'm suggesting that we leave it there, in the past.
> Mike. I'm willing to talk to you in depth off line if you want. I just feel that this in not the place to air dirty laundry. Thats way this is called the Neutral Zone, no politics.
> -Fred


I think you may have misread my post Fred. I was simply stateing my opinion.. I think it's a great thing that riders has a track.. and I'm very happy it's there.. it's been wonderful practice.. and yes they do have the right to have their own track! I also think friday night racing is a killer idea! Have I not been there every friday night since it started? now what I do think is wrong, is the fact that you guys are raceing at the same time on saturday, as the other track in the same town.. It forces people to choose one or the other... WMRC was there last year, and they'll prolly be there next year.. They've always raced on road, 12pm sat.. You guys talk about wanting more competition, but that's not gona happen when HALF of the guys are at one place across town! I think we all just need to go to the same place.. There a quite a few fast guys in GR.. we just need to get them in the same building at the same time.. Now what I think would be a good solution, Maybe start racing at riders the same time WMRC runs stadium at night. That way the on road guys that wana get some more laps in can race both places.. I also would like to see you guys make your way over there once in a while! 

Anyway, I hope there is no hard feelings, these are just my opinions, and how I feel.. Sorry to vent a little bit.. See ya this friday! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

they would get more racers. we might even start showing up. with certian others in tow...




BTW said:


> Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike,
No harm and good point.
Nuf said about that.

Now I wish that we could of made it down to HS Sunday, it sounds like there was some good racing.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Next Sunday then???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Battle front Gamming is open everyday.
Normal hours: Monday - Friday 4:00 PM till 9:00PM
Saturday - Sunday - 10:00AM till 9:00PM
Does anyone know if their dirt track is big enough of 10th.


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> Does anyone know if their dirt track is big enough of 10th.


From what Woelper told me this weekend, yes it is large enough for 1/10th scale. But for those of you who were familiar with it, it's a little smaller than what RnL's dirt track was.

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

WarpWind:

Hi,

Is John going to run any late Friday night races???? (like after 11:00 pm) if so I'll build a Rally car. I'll get a TC3 and go from there. as for RnL's dirt track it was 36x60 or there abouts. 
maybe we can all get together and run buggies....or something. do you have a 18t?????? and does KickyFast have one??? LMK

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> WarpWind:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is John going to run any late Friday night races???? (like after 11:00 pm) if so I'll build a Rally car. I'll get a TC3 and go from there. as for RnL's dirt track it was 36x60 or there abouts.
> maybe we can all get together and run buggies....or something. do you have a 18t?????? and does KickyFast have one??? LMK
> 
> Thanks


Ok, that's scary. Rally cars was pretty much the first thing out of Mike's mouth too... :tongue: . I'm not sure what exactly are the times he keeps, but I don't think he's open that late. Could be wrong though.

And no, I don't have a 18t. I've got the buggy. Way kewler than a truck! And I do belive that Mike got rid of his micro stuff, but he'll have to clarify that one. Might be giving it a try Saturday. Gonna try to get some of the old Rivertown guys out there. Probably just end up thinking about the good 'ole days  Where's Uncle Ted when ya need him...


----------



## MikeBob

Max said:


> ok its gonna work this time!!
> http://web.mac.com/mikekuenning/iWeb/Site/Welcome%20to%20MK%20Designs.html
> 
> Max K


Sweet web site........ I had no clue i was apart of a team :wave: ...... Now I just need some MK design labels for my rides...... :thumbsup:


----------



## DaWrench

WarpWind:

Hi,

I was thinking Mike would say something along those lines too.
I have almost everything to do at least one rally car.....just need a TC3. I think I know where I left one too. now where can I find a Subie in 200mm??????
I have a 18t in pieces kinda got a killer deal on a roller, then a new servo, and someone sent me a cool micro speedo, etc.
LMK what's going on with BFG. mabe I'll show up with something.

Thanks


----------



## SMVracing

Thanks Fred,Andrew,John and Jason for all the help at the track!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope to see you there on Friday. 

THANKS AGAIN Ben VanDoorn


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> Thanks Fred,Andrew,John and Jason for all the help at the track!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope to see you there on Friday.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN Ben VanDoorn


Ben, 
You and all the other young people are a pleasure to work with.
I love watching you guys progress each week, knowing one day, when your all able to beat the crap out of me on the track, I had something to do with it.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Colin,
> when your all able to beat the crap out of me on the track, I had something to do with it.


That shouldn't take long at your age.  
BTW: That's Ben, not Colin. :drunk:


----------



## SMVracing

Thats Ben Vandoorn Not Colin. Fred Make Sure You Get That Tackle Box For Me PLEASE


----------



## John Warner

Hey Ben, anytime ya need anything just let me know.
But, I think you already knew that right??


----------



## John Warner

Look who made the Champs list.........

JEFF BROWN 1/12 STOCK
JEFF BROWN STOCK TOURING


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> Thats Ben Vandoorn Not Colin. Fred Make Sure You Get That Tackle Box For Me PLEASE


Sorry about that Ben.
I'll bring the pit box Friday


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Ben,
Kirt here,I might not make it this weekend but I'll try real hard to be there.My truck broke down again.Not even 2 weeks later.Go figure.I'm about to set a bomb and watch it blow.I'll know more during the week.By the way,good racing.You're getting better.Beating me is very easy.Of course,you knew that.Chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I've been running my rustler out at BFG and it runs the course just fine.You shouldn't have any problems with 1/10th.It depends what motor you have.I'm running a 19 turn and can stay with the stock 12 turn.I might go out Sunday.It all depends if my real truck is fixed by then.Yeah,it broke down again.Same problem as last time.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thats to bad Kirt,
I hope the people that fixed it before will take care of you.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I'll find out tomorrow what's going to be done.Maybe a faulty part.I'll let you know.One way or the other,they will fix it for free.When do you think you'll go out to BFG and run your truck?LMK.
Kirt


----------



## jasburrito

WarpWind said:


> From what Woelper told me this weekend, yes it is large enough for 1/10th scale. But for those of you who were familiar with it, it's a little smaller than what RnL's dirt track was.
> 
> Bill.


a few people are going up there thurs night 1/10 and 1/18.


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Jas,
This is Kirt Dillon.Not sure if you know me.Are a few of you going to BFG on Thursday?I'll probably be up there as well.I'll be running my 10th scale rustler.I'll be there around 6 or so.Later.
Kirt


----------



## jasburrito

carcraze1004 said:


> Hey Jas,
> This is Kirt Dillon.Not sure if you know me.Are a few of you going to BFG on Thursday?I'll probably be up there as well.I'll be running my 10th scale rustler.I'll be there around 6 or so.Later.
> Kirt


see ya then


----------



## Blueskid

Well it seems as though I wont be able to make it to Riders this friday night, I have a gig somewhere on 28th street.. I was just told about it.. I'll have more details tomorrow.. I should be at WMRC for on-road saturday, and after that I might try to swing over to riders to catch the mains and hang out a bit.. Then on sunday I'll be at Hobby-Sports.. 

Mike


----------



## Guest

Well I finally have a real car that was made in the last year, well in the last month or so most likely. Something about a James Bond reference.....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

Oooooh? I imagine you must be one of the first in GR with the newest and latest greatest XRay creation! The infamous T2-007' Congratulations! Maybe if your in the neighborhood Saturday you can bring it by so that I can drool, er... I mean take a look at it?


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Well I finally have a real car that was made in the last year, well in the last month or so most likely. Something about a James Bond reference.....
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Well that was fast. It has to be a looker thats for sure.
I might be a little jealous, j/k


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Oooooh? I imagine you must be one of the first in GR with the newest and latest greatest XRay creation! The infamous T2-007' Congratulations! Maybe if your in the neighborhood Saturday you can bring it by so that I can drool, er... I mean take a look at it?


Do you have enough drool to go around at your age? Last I saw you were still drooling over your T2. J/k ofcourse.


----------



## DaWrench

KickyFast:

Hi,

Congrats. now that you have a real car I'll e mail you a good basic setup..........I just need your e mail. 
Now I just need one..... then I'll have all of the Xray's from the first T1 to the T2-007.

Knapster:

Hi,

At John's age I thought drooling was one of his normal bodily functions. maybe he needs a bibb. J/K John.

Thanks


----------



## DamageIncRacing

DaWrench said:


> KickyFast:
> 
> At John's age I thought drooling was one of his normal bodily functions. maybe he needs a bibb. J/K John.


THATS why he runs people over on the track! Oops- sorry about running ya into the wall in that corner. Got drool on my radio and my fingers slipped! LOL! :devil:  

But hey- at his age just be glad thats the ONLY thing he can't control! LOL!


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> Now I just need one.....


Well you know it just so happens that I have two. And I can give you a price on my other one that you won't be able to find anywere else. It will save me the hastle of ebaying it. 

I will be in Ann Arbor all day until 6 or so. Give me a buzz later tonight. I will PM you my home phone number.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

You guys are just to much. Now, if I could only remember who you are.


----------



## Fred Knapp

"O" Johnny,
Are you planing on this Friday?


----------



## DaWrench

WarpWind:

Hi,

Well I think I found our next rally car(s).........

http://www.rc411.com/pages/newsarchive.php?date=112006#25896

don't laugh to hard!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Friday?....... Pretty doubtful.  

Looks like everybody's getting one of those new 007's!! :wave:


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

You should be able to buy the conversion kit soon..... then you'll fit right in.
or buy a Cyclone W.E. and be better than all us lowly XRay guys.
but then you'd need a B.M.I. chassis kit just to make it work right on carpet.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I thought about that but, after talking to Bryan at RCAmercia on the phone, I decided I'd rather sell my T2 and buy the 07' new. He told me the conversion kit won't be less than $200.00 and would include everything except diffs, belts and suspension components. For the extra money, I'd rather have everything new for the little difference in dollars it would cost me.


----------



## Fred Knapp

So when are you selling the T2. If you sell it now you may still be able to get a good amount for it. With the release of the 007 it won't be long and the value of your T2 could fall like a brick.


----------



## SMVracing

anyone racing on friday at riders??????????????????????????????????????????????

Ben VanDoorn


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ben,
I'm planning on it. I hope that all the Friday night regulars are.
See you then. :thumbsup:


----------



## SMVracing

Colin,Ryan,MIke are not going to be there


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> So when are you selling the T2. If you sell it now you may still be able to get a good amount for it. With the release of the 007 it won't be long and the value of your T2 could fall like a brick.


At this point I'm not even sure I would sell it. I like the car a tremendous amount, and somebody is going to have to prove to me what's so much better about the 07' vs the T2.


----------



## John Warner

And..... In my hands I don't think the difference between the two cars would be noticeable.


----------



## carcraze1004

Ben,
I plan on being there around 6 or so.C ya there.Kirt


----------



## Max

John,

Are you going to R&L on sunday, me and Mike H are. it should be fun to race against some other people. LMK

Max K


----------



## Blueskid

Well I got a gig tonight, and tomorrow night.. So It looks like no racing trucks at WMRC for sure.. And it might be hard if I gota pick you up sunday morning Max.. I'll be out pretty late.. So LMK what you wana do.. What we talked about befor isn't gona work.. TTYL

Mike


----------



## John Warner

Max,

I had planned on it but now it looks like you might not be going?
I need to get those body's to you. Riders's? Hobby-Sports? Any idea?


----------



## Max

Have you guys checked out the CRC website ( www.teamcrc.com ) looks like that new car is coming out sooner than expected... I want one....

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Are we talking about the new generation X? Yeah, I'd like one of those as well!!!!


----------



## John Warner

After years of testing and and multiple prototypes, Calandra Racing releases the new Generation X (Gen-X). The Gen-X is the result of continuous refinement and product development. The new Gen-X is very narrow, lightweight and adjustable. The CK Gen-X also features CRC's new Pro-Strut molded front end and new X-pod rear end.

The new front end is very adjustable and easy to build. The metal parts are pre-polished for super smooth movement. The camber and caster is very easily adjustable. The new front end is the only front end that uses pivot-ball technology. The new Pro-Strut also features a wide range of ride-height adjustment. From bare rims to big tires, it is easy to reach legal ride height settings. 











Only $264.99..... Nice!!!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

I'd like to see a new T fource with that new rear pod and front end on it....


----------



## DaWrench

WarpWind:

Hi,

I'd take just the front end. stick it on the chassis we have now and run it.......... and where are you guys going today??? Mini has a half day of work (gets off at 3) so maybe I'll run up and see you guys.
anyway it's a nice looking car from Frank and his gang.

Thanks


----------



## MikeBob

I try getting the car right at 3. Belive it or not there website went down. So I had to wait and order the car later that night. I have a feeling I will not see my car untill after Indoor champs.


----------



## John Warner

If worse comes to worse...... Frank Calandra is one of the major sponsors of the indoor champs so I'd imagine they'll have plenty of them available there. Just a guess though.


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> WarpWind:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'd take just the front end. stick it on the chassis we have now and run it.......... and where are you guys going today??? Mini has a half day of work (gets off at 3) so maybe I'll run up and see you guys.
> anyway it's a nice looking car from Frank and his gang.
> 
> Thanks


I'll be out at Jenison today. Hopefully I'll get to drool over Mike's 007 for a bit.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike H.
I think I got a PM again that was supposed to go elsewhere.
I would forward it but I'm not sure to whom.
Something about food at Cleveland and bringing a guitar.


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> Cleveland and bringing a guitar.


Dude, FYI, they get rather upset if you start a campfire in your room and start a round of folk songs. Seriously. And there aren't a lot of chicks to impress either. True, there is some cleavage, but it not what you're looking for... :freak: 

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

That's way too funny! Makes me think of when I got really.... REALLY sick. or when Stephen was cooking in the bathroom with the juice running all over the place from whatever it was he had. Hummmm...... both of those bathrooms give me the...... uhhhhh..... bad memories!!

Quaker Steak & Lube anyone????


----------



## Fred Knapp

knapster said:


> Mike H.
> I think I got a PM again that was supposed to go elsewhere.
> I would forward it but I'm not sure to whom.
> Something about food at Cleveland and bringing a guitar.





WarpWind said:


> Dude, FYI, they get rather upset if you start a campfire in your room and start a round of folk songs. Seriously. And there aren't a lot of chicks to impress either. True, there is some cleavage, but it not what you're looking for... :freak:
> Bill.


Yeah, from what I saw there are only hags.


----------



## John Warner

Great shootout today!! :thumbsup: 

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 33 5:05.68 DAYTON MILLER 
2 3 33 5:08.33 MIKE HOWE 
3 2 33 5:08.55 JON S. www.hobby-sports.com 
4 6 32 5:06.78 JOHN WARNER 
5 5 32 5:07.15 FRED KNAPP 
6 4 31 4:55.74 ANDREW KNAPP

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:07.61 PAT STROLE 
2 6 29 5:03.31 BRIAN EDICK 
3 3 29 5:10.61 ERV 
4 5 28 5:10.22 MR T 
5 2 5 0:42.58 TODD BEUTLER 
6 4 2 1:04.55 JIM LASK 

-- Touring Stock - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 27 5:00.59 RED 
2 5 21 5:10.80 BRANDON PALLETT 
3 4 16 2:49.42 KEITH BEHNKE 
4 2 5 0:56.39 LARRY WODELL 
5 3 5 1:06.54 ALLEN NAGLE 

-- 1/12 19-Turn - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 54 8:03.27 MAX KUENNING 
2 5 47 8:06.88 PAT STROLE 
3 6 35 8:07.72 LARRY WODELL 
4 3 18 3:44.84 ANDREW KNAPP 
5 4 17 2:43.80 DAYTON MILLER 
6 7 3 0:37.71 BRIAN EDICK 
-- 1 --- DNS --- TROY SCHROEDER


----------



## 1armed1

I had a good time today, it was good to race with you guys again.

later
Dayton


----------



## Blueskid

Awesome job in the Main Dayton! I couldn't catch ya! hehe I had enough trouble staying ahead of Jon after I passed him lol!! Congrats Mr. Warner on 4th!! That T2 really has you flying now! I was very impressed!! I can't wait to Wheel the one dayton let me borrow! :thumbsup: Also great Job today Max!! It was so nice to get all those fast guys in the same building at the same time! So much fun!


----------



## John Warner

Wow... we'll have another first timer from the GR area attending this year
at the Champs. Any guesses who it is? No, Fred/Andrew.... your excluded!


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Wow... we'll have another first timer from the GR area attending this year
> at the Champs. Any guesses who it is? No, Fred/Andrew.... your excluded!


Aww man i know who it is too.


----------



## John Warner

You be quiet RLK!


----------



## SMVracing

HMMMMM... Maybe my teammate Ben VanDoorn.

Colin Meekhof


----------



## Denney

Me...


----------



## carcraze1004

Hi Tim,
I now have a Diggity xlr8 that I got from Ben V.Do you have any set-up sheets or helpful info on this car?I'd like to get running soon but I'd like to know what kind of set-up I'd need.I know that Fred has one so maybe I could get him to help me out as well.When are you going to stop by Riders?Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Me...


Close, but I think the person that John is referring to is alot younger.


----------



## Denney

Well...I am much younger than I look...


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> Well...I am much younger than I look...


I don't know that I'd bet on that one. Now me on the other hand..... :freak:


----------



## Max

you guys must be talking about me!!!!!! im alot younger then _MOST_ of you!!!!!!!!!!:jest:

Max K


----------



## SMVracing

I think everyone is talking about me? :wave:

Ben


----------



## John Warner

SMVracing said:


> I think everyone is talking about me?


Are you hearing voices too??


----------



## Blueskid

Mike Slaughter, dont forget to check your PM's DOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## SMVracing

John, Fred is suposed to mail my form in by Friday. Hope there is enough room for stock so I can still sign up :wave: :wave:


Ben


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ben,
It's in the mail.


----------



## John Warner

This is posted on rctech....

MR.BILL 
Tech Adept

CLEVELAND OHIO 

183 Posts Since Dec 2003 Today, 04:57 PM Report | Post #857 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HURRY,HURRY,HURRY SOME CLASSES MAYBE SOLD OUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK END!!!!


----------



## Blueskid




----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

Hi,

check your PM box.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

knapster said:


> Close, but I think the person that John is referring to is alot younger.


 
If you're talking about younger thanJuohn- that's an awfully long list to choose from... :devil:


----------



## DaWrench

Kirt:

Hi,

I don't have any setup sheets for the XLR8 here I sent them to a friend up north who got one. I would start with 70 wt oil/white springs on the front with a sway bar (.078) and 50 wt oil and purple springs on the rear. and drop down a spring rate on the rear if you need more rear traction. run all other settting the same to start. then play with droop.
I'll look around some and see what I can find for a real setup sheet but that should get you started. did you get the newest version???? 
I have just started to get out around so maybe next weekend if I feel up to it.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Tim
As of right now,it does have white springs up front and reds on the rear.I do have a pair of purples in case I need them.The car I have is the proto-type version.Thanks for the info and I'll work with it when its up and running.I'm still waiting for the parts I ordered of Diggity's website.I'll also need an FM synthesized reciever before I can start driving it.
As for the TC3,It's running good.My driving has improved alot.I'm not hitting walls like I was.Now I'm skimming walls and other cars.Still only getting about 25 to 27 laps.Everyone else is getting about 28 to 30.Well,I'll talk with you later.Thanks again.Glad you're feeling better.
Kirt


----------



## Guest

*I've been bad again...*

Just next day aired my deposit check. I guess I won't be racing saturday as I have to go pick it up. But I think I will get over it...

But is it as kewl as my '007?

Introducing Type R #1047










Mike Slaughter


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

yeah it's way kewl!!!!!!!!!!!! oh to be young again..(and a little bit shorter too) that's one fun, fast ride.
call me.

Thanks


----------



## DaWrench

KickyFast:

Hi,

Mini says he wants to race you for pinks......hehehehe J/K


Thanks


----------



## John Warner

So then Tim..... Have you decided if you'll make it to Cleveland yet?


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

I go to a lung doctor tomorrow. it all depends on what he says and what happens with work. if I get into GM I won't have any vacation time. and I only have 1 day left at Delphi. 
If Mini can get that weekend off we might go. if not I'll most likely show up on Saturday to watch the last round and stay for the Mains on Sunday.


----------



## nitrorod

Can I get in on this???



DaWrench said:


> KickyFast:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Mini says he wants to race you for pinks......hehehehe J/K
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Tim,

Hope all goes well at the doctors tomorrow. Hopefully he'll get some time off for a little racing vacation. But if nothing else, at least now I know we'll see you there one way or the other for sure. See ya down there!! (if not sooner?)

John
Team Hooptee Member #1


----------



## DaWrench

Nitrorod:

Hi,

I'll ask Mini...... depends on what your bringing???????

John:

Hi,

I'll try to stop by Saturday. I'm hoping all goes well also. I picked up my xrays a little while ago. they look interesting (well to me...but I don't much about them) 
if I miss Cleveland there's always other races I can go to next year.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

DaWrench said:


> if I miss Cleveland there's always other races I can go to nezt year.
> 
> Thanks


Naw.... you'll be there!!!


----------



## carcraze1004

Jason,
I already got the parts today.Do you know how much the newest chassy is?I'm having a problem with it.It's NOT ready as of yet,but I did try it out tonite and for some reason,when I go forward,only the rear tires move and not the front.What could be the problem?I put diff shims in both front/rear to get the slop out.That seemed to help it a little.The car won't be race ready until I get another FM synthesized reciever.Until then,I'll still run the TC3.Let me know what you think could be the problem.I'll c ya on friday.I'll be there between 4 and 4:30.Thanks for the help.I'd like to see what this car can do.Later.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Jason,
I found the price for the new chassy.It's around $65.00.I'll have to wait until next month to order it.I also need the complete screw kit.There's alot of blue that need to be removed.I did notice that the front bumper holes are too close to the edge.How do I hook up a swaybar where there's nothing on the arms to hook it up to.Tim told me to use a .078 swaybar.Chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Jason,
I know that there are some screws that are not the right ones.I have to replace at least 16 blue screws on the bottom and the rear shock tower.There's about 4 on the top plate that need the right screws.i'll be at the track between 4 and 4:30.The diffs are not loose.I put shims in both front/rear and it seemed to tighten them up.There's not any slop.I'm not sure how many I put at each end but it was quite a few.Chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## SMVracing

Kirt glad to see that you are getting that car togethor, All the parts that you have is what I got I had know idea on how to put it togethor. Hopfully see you tomarrow. :wave: :wave: :wave:

Ben V.


----------



## SMVracing

Anyone racing on Friday???????????????????????????????????????????



BEN VanDoorn


----------



## RLKnapster

SMVracing said:


> Anyone racing on Friday???????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> BEN VanDoorn


Well of course I'll be there!!!!!!!!! o yeah and my dad :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

SMVracing said:


> Anyone racing on Friday???????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> BEN VanDoorn



Yeah I'll be there, With my 2 new rides! :tongue: :wave:


----------



## John Warner

Two new rides??? What two??


----------



## carcraze1004

Ben,
The car is almost rtr except for an FM reciever.I'll be there between 4 and 4:30 or sooner.C ya then.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Jason,
I'm going to take one shim on each diff.There's not any slop now.Do you think taking out just 1 shim will be enough?I'll try it until there's a little movement.C you tomorrow.Thanks for the tip.
Kirt


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Two new rides??? What two??



hehe, you already know about 1 of them.. A donation from a good friend down in Indiania! :thumbsup: Now the 2nd "Ride" I speak of is... hmm.. how should I say... Sponsored by the Bank? :tongue:


----------



## John Warner

Should I guess it's an SUV maybe?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Congrats Mr. Warner on 4th!! That T2 really has you flying now! I was very impressed!!


Yeah it did, quite impressive yes indeed.
Well I guess I'll have to tell you the same thing I told Andrew when He beat me.
Your on your own now.


----------



## John Warner

Uh-oh


----------



## DaWrench

John:

when all else fails........PUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Should I guess it's an SUV maybe?



Lets just say, Max and I shouldn't have any problems getting down to cleveland with all our gear, in a snow storm! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> John:
> 
> when all else fails........PUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dang it, that's what i'll be doing.
After all it is Cleveland.


----------



## Fred Knapp

OK, out with it Mike.
What did you buy? Something that gets good gas mileage I hope.


----------



## Max

Updated with new Photos!!!!
http://web.mac.com/mikekuenning/iWeb/Site/Welcome%20to%20MK%20Designs.html

Max K


----------



## MikeBob

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=135996&page=2&pp=30&highlight=cefx+raceway


Check this out......


----------



## Denney

Max - When I bought the painted G6 body I assumed I also bought all rights to public and private displays. I'll be expecting my royalty check soon...

Denney


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I just don't know if I can take it down here guys. The weather is just terrible. I mean come on- it's the second week of November and we only hit 80 today!!!

By the way... I hear there is snow in your forecast!!! :lol: :devil:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> I just don't know if I can take it down here guys. The weather is just terrible. I mean come on- it's the second week of November and we only hit 80 today!!!
> 
> By the way... I hear there is snow in your forecast!!! :lol: :devil:


I'll bet our snow almost looks like all that dust sitting on your RC equipment that you CAN'T use living down there with the bugs and other unmentionable things!


----------



## Max

Denney said:


> Max - When I bought the painted G6 body I assumed I also bought all rights to public and private displays. I'll be expecting my royalty check soon...
> 
> Denney


 Denney,
Send me your info, and i beleive that you got 2 bodies from me...(hint: Speed 8 and G6)...see ya tomorrow!

Max K


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Yeah it did, quite impressive yes indeed.
> Well I guess I'll have to tell you the same thing I told Andrew when He beat me.
> Your on your own now.


Besides.... I thought that started a couple of weeks ago.  Less than two weeks and counting down fast!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> I'll bet our snow almost looks like all that dust sitting on your RC equipment that you CAN'T use living down there with the bugs and other unmentionable things!


 
Not too much dust build up actually. As for no racing down here- that may be changing soon. There seems to be quite a few people with sedans down here that are VERY upset that there is no place to run. The LHS owner comes into my work at least twice a week (my boss and him fly airplanes together- R/C and real) and he's very seriously considering opening an indoor/outdoor facility since I seem to have sparked a major interest at school ( Well that's what HE said). He keeps asking me how we ran things at GLRC. BTW Johnny Boy- could you send me some links or info on where to get the carpet, scoring, etc.? He says if he opens a track and advertises he knows of at least 12-15 NASCAR drivers that would be there to race...


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Not too much dust build up actually. As for no racing down here- that may be changing soon. There seems to be quite a few people with sedans down here that are VERY upset that there is no place to run. The LHS owner comes into my work at least twice a week (my boss and him fly airplanes together- R/C and real) and he's very seriously considering opening an indoor/outdoor facility since I seem to have sparked a major interest at school ( Well that's what HE said). He keeps asking me how we ran things at GLRC. BTW Johnny Boy- could you send me some links or info on where to get the carpet, scoring, etc.? He says if he opens a track and advertises he knows of at least 12-15 NASCAR drivers that would be there to race...


Yep, I'll do that for you, here ya go!........

Carpet can be found here. 
Amb-rc found here!
Autoscore software found here!


----------



## John Warner

I'm off to the track to do a little racing!...... :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## RLKnapster

Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
11-12-2006 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 35/5:00.98

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 36 5:02.19 Andrew Knapp 2 16.25
2 4 34 5:00.56 John Warner 10 15.43
3 3 34 5:04.17 Fred Knapp 6 15.24
4 6 34 5:04.33 Jason Dudda 15 15.23
5 2 28 4:07.65 Mike Howe 14 15.42
-- 5 --- DNS --- Ben Vandoorn 4

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 27 5:06.58 Patrick Mcelwee 8 12.01
2 3 24 5:12.02 Austin Eley 9 10.49
3 2 18 3:31.36 Gerald Oisten 13 11.61
4 5 11 5:11.20 Kirt Dillon 12 4.82


----------



## Fred Knapp

O yes, it was some good racing today.
Andrew had the power and the line in the main and we all did a great job.
Man that was fun. John I think you had an impressive run as well with some awesome moves to boot. 
.56 off 35 laps, wow, I guess you could chalk it up as experiance.
Jason and I just hung back and ran our own race.


----------



## 1armed1

How's mike liking the T2?


----------



## John Warner

Thanks for the kind words Fred, it's greatly appreciated!
It's a shame Mike decided to drop out, we all had it going on!!!

Dayton.... Mike tried the T2, but went back to his 04 this afternoon.




RLKnapster said:


> Rider's OnRoad Raceway
> 11-12-2006
> 
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam:
> Andrew Knapp with 35/5:00.98
> 
> -- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
> 1 1 36 5:02.19 Andrew Knapp 2  16.25
> 2 4 34 5:00.56 John Warner 10 15.43
> 3 3 34 5:04.17 Fred Knapp 6 15.24
> 4 6 34 5:04.33 Jason Dudda 15 15.23
> 5 2 28 4:07.65 Mike Howe 14 15.42
> -- 5 --- DNS --- Ben Vandoorn 4
> 
> -- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
> 1 1 27 5:06.58 Patrick Mcelwee 8 12.01
> 2 3 24 5:12.02 Austin Eley 9 10.49
> 3 2 18 3:31.36 Gerald Oisten 13 11.61
> 4 5 11 5:11.20 Kirt Dillon 12 4.82


----------



## 1armed1

lol, it's definetly different then the 04, I hope he changed the springs that was on it, they where way to soft for that track.
later
Dayton


----------



## Blueskid

Actually I didn't get a chance to try the T2 out dayton.. There seems to be some issues with the car that need to be fixed.. The rear shock tower is cracked on both sides, and seem like it's ready to go at any time.. I did however get my gear in it.. but opted to wait on driving it.. Also there seems to be something wrong with the left front in the drive train.. Maybe an axle pin? Not sure exactly what.. I hope you're there tomorrow so I can talk to you about it.. I really wana try it out!


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Thanks for the kind words Fred, it's greatly appreciated!
> *It's a shame Mike decided to drop out*, we all had it going on!!!
> 
> Dayton.... Mike tried the T2, but went back to his 04 this afternoon.



I just had a bad day all the way around.. I was really excited about driving the T2 but had so many problems getting it going.. And my 04 NEEDS some maintance! I had parts just giveing away from wear and tear.. In the main I was running ok for the first 3min but then my car started to feel kinda funky.. it was feeling terribley inconsistant... I think the steering block on the other side is geting ready to break like the right side did at WMRC today.. After I tunked a couple walls and gave up 2nd.. I just had had enough.. better luck next time.. Good Job today John!


----------



## John Warner

Mike, I think I know what it is.....

Your girl (the 04') doesn't like the fact that your trying to have a torrid affair with another girl! (the T2)  LoL!!!


----------



## Blueskid

Why dont you post the results from friday night anymore?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> O yes, it was some good racing today.
> Andrew had the power and the line in the main and we all did a great job.
> Man that was fun. John I think you had an impressive run as well with some awesome moves to boot.
> .56 off 35 laps, wow, I guess you could chalk it up as experience.
> Jason and I just hung back and ran our own race.


I think it all has to do with the fun factor.
And I do believe most all of us had 110% of it. (at least I know I did!)


----------



## 1armed1

The tower has been like that for a few weeks and has held. I talked with Jason at BMI he has some being cut and is supposed to get a hold of me when they are done.
As for the front, I'm not sure I'll look at it tomorrow.

later
Dayton


----------



## Max

Sedan was fun at WMRC yesterday!!!! i wish more people would come out there to race also...

Max K


----------



## DaWrench

Max:

Hi,

Your sedan looked great yesterday. you just need to hang a bigger spur on it......then hang on!!!! it was a close race between you and Denney.
I won't be back up to WMRC until after Cleveland so good luck to all who are going. 

Roy:

Hi,

I already got some one to marshal a certain corner for ya!!!!!! he wears a cape!!!!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Why dont you post the results from friday night anymore?


I had every intension of doing so. Before I left the building friday night i put the floopy disk in my back pocket and when I got home It was bent, oops.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ben,
Mr Bill sent an e-mail, you are in fact signed up for the U.S. Indoor championships.


----------



## kevinm

RLKnapster said:


> Rider's OnRoad Raceway
> 11-*12*-2006
> 
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam:
> Andrew Knapp with 35/5:00.98
> 
> -- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
> 1 1 36 5:02.19 Andrew Knapp 2 16.25
> 2 4 34 5:00.56 John Warner 10 15.43
> 3 3 34 5:04.17 Fred Knapp 6 15.24
> 4 6 34 5:04.33 Jason Dudda 15 15.23
> 5 2 28 4:07.65 Mike Howe 14 15.42
> -- 5 --- DNS --- Ben Vandoorn 4
> 
> -- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
> 1 1 27 5:06.58 Patrick Mcelwee 8 12.01
> 2 3 24 5:12.02 Austin Eley 9 10.49
> 3 2 18 3:31.36 Gerald Oisten 13 11.61
> 4 5 11 5:11.20 Kirt Dillon 12 4.82


Wow! A race report from the future!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, I guess I need to change the clock on the track computer.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Ben,
> Mr Bill sent an e-mail, you are in fact signed up for the U.S. Indoor championships.


He's on the list today which can be viewed right here! :thumbsup:


----------



## RLKnapster

8 more days till cleavland :thumbsup:


----------



## RLKnapster

knapster said:


> I had every intension of doing so. Before I left the building friday night i put the floopy disk in my back pocket and when I got home It was bent, oops.


Sorry bout' that Jason.


----------



## SMVracing

I would like to give a shout out to the Flatfootracin drivers out there. :wave: 









Colin


----------



## Fred Knapp

Orthodic's anyone?
j/k :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

You have way to much time on your hands.
Shouldn't you be packing or doing something constructive? LoL!
Besides, that looks more like the front of a Cadillac to me!


----------



## RLKnapster

Your right he does have way to much time on his hands!!! and anyway i wonder how he even came up with it?


----------



## RLKnapster

What days are people going down to Cleveland?????????


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> What days are people going down to cleavland?????????


I think your missing to much school. Cleveland is spelled Cleveland NOT cleavland!


----------



## RLKnapster

I think you need new glasses because it looks right to me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

And I think my glasses are just fine. Glad I "quoted" you so there you....
you rotten little BRAT! Better yet.............. trash can kid!
I'm taking TWO rolls of duct tape with me AGAIN this year.


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> I'm taking TWO rolls of duct tape with me AGAIN this year.


Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep, but this year I'm thinking maybe after taping you up,
we'll leave you in the women's bathroom late Saturday
evening with all the "ladies of the night"!! :tongue:


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Yep, but this year I'm thinking maybe after taping you up,
> we'll leave you in the women's bathroom late Saturday
> evening with all the "ladies of the night"!! :tongue:


Is that supposed to be a bad thing??????????? Jk LOL


----------



## RLKnapster

hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm??????????? I wonder


----------



## John Warner

stampede said:


> Andrew- I don't know what happened between Fri. and Sat. but you had some SERIOUS motor on Saturday. RRRRRRRRRRRippin'!!!


Musta been a "Hotop"! LoL!!!


----------



## RLKnapster

was no hotop it was a monster stock and in 19 turn a kamodo( i think that is how you spell it)


----------



## DaWrench

RLKnapster:

Hi,

I think John should tape you up and make you do homework all weekend long at Cleveland...........like spelling?????????
first Cleavland and now Kamodo ?????????

Blueskid:

Hi,

so when are you going to pay me for that servo you got from me this summer??????????

Thanks


----------



## SMVracing

Mike Slaughter check your pm


----------



## Fred Knapp

Countdown to Cleveland can be found Here.Link


----------



## Guest

SMVracing said:


> Mike Slaughter check your pm


Checked, and nothing there!

If it is about the TC4, I will bring it friday to Riders as I am planning on racing.

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## SMVracing

Yes my friend would like to see it.

Thanks Colin

www.Flatfootracin.com


----------



## RLKnapster

DaWrench said:


> RLKnapster:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think John should tape you up and make you do homework all weekend long at Cleveland...........like spelling?????????
> first Cleavland and now Kamodo ?????????


Its just it was so earley in the morning that i wasn't spelling right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Max

RLKnapster said:


> Its just it was so earley in the morning that i wasn't spelling right. :thumbsup:


 I guess it's too early in the morning to be hacking into the computers at school too right!!!!!

Max K


----------



## RLKnapster

Max said:


> I guess it's too early in the morning to be hacking into the computers at school too right!!!!!
> 
> Max K


I get out of school at 2:40PM so i was accually at home.


----------



## RLKnapster

stampede said:


> Your Komodo was O.K., but that Monster had some bite to it!


Honestly I didn't do anything special to it, I built it the same way i would every other time.


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> Its just it was so earley in the morning that i wasn't spelling right. :thumbsup:


Is your "earley" the same as everybody else's "early?


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> I get out of school at 2:40PM so i was accually at home.


Hummm.... I believe it's actually spelled actually! This is National pick on RLK week. It's the Cleveland warm-up for when we can all take our turns! :hat:


----------



## RLKnapster

Ok Ok I Get It Use A Dictonary And Listen In School!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> Ok Ok I Get It Use A Dictonary And Listen In School!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Very good kemosaby.... see, your learning already!!
Oh.... and since your going to use a dictionary... it's spelled... dictionary!! LoL!


----------



## WarpWind

RLKnapster said:


> Ok Ok *comma* I Get It *period* Use A Dictonary And Listen In School!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is this what our schools have come too... :freak: At least he can drive a R/C car well enough...


----------



## Max

RLKnapster said:


> Ok Ok I Get It Use A Dictonary And Listen In School!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 You only capitalize the first word in a sentance. Not every word. and you also have to have a period if its a statement, a question mark if its a question, and an exclamation point if your really excited to say something!!!

Max K


----------



## WarpWind

Come on, Andrew. Say something else. This is kinda fun.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Max......... Check Your PM's.

ThanX!


----------



## Max

Hey John... Check your PM's

Max K


----------



## RLKnapster

Why is this so fun for you guys?


----------



## RLKnapster

Who is going racing this friday??????? Anyone???????


----------



## carcraze1004

Hi Tim,
I printed up the set-up sheet on the diggity.should I follow what it says?According to the sheet,I'm to use blue springs instead of the purple.The front camber is set for 4 degrees and 0 degree in the rear.The shock oil is 60wt front and 40wt rear.As for the toe in/out in front .5 in front and 1 degree in rear.The ride hieght is 4.5mm all around.The camber is -1.5 front and -2 in rear.They say to use tc4 front steering blocks with the outer ackerman hole.Tc4 rear bearing blocks (will need to drill a set screw hole) and mount the arms in reverse and mount the shocks on the inside of the shock tower.Sorry I wrote all this down,but was just telling you what was on the sheet.It also mention a .078 swaybar and a Jr dz8450 servo.Let me know what you think I should do.The people I talk to tell me to upgrade the chassis and to get the steel outdrives which I'll order this weekend.This sheet is set up for highbite mixed carpet.Talk to you later.Thanks for your input.Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Andrew,
I'll be there on Friday as usual.Be there around 4.I have the set-up sheet for the car.See you this weekend.Kirt


----------



## SMVracing

" I thinc I wil be ther on frida" lol
I think I will be there on Friday Andrew

Colin


----------



## RLKnapster

John check your PM's


----------



## Max

carcraze1004 said:


> Hi Tim,
> I printed up the set-up sheet on the diggity.should I follow what it says?According to the sheet,I'm to use blue springs instead of the purple.The front camber is set for 4 degrees and 0 degree in the rear.The shock oil is 60wt front and 40wt rear.As for the toe in/out in front .5 in front and 1 degree in rear.The ride hieght is 4.5mm all around.The camber is -1.5 front and -2 in rear.They say to use tc4 front steering blocks with the outer ackerman hole.It also mention a .078 swaybar.


 Kirt,

The setup has CASTER set as 4 degrees and CAMBER set as 1.5 front and 2.0 rear. Just thought i'd clear that up. As for the shock oil i ran 40wt all the way around and is seemed to work fine but the 60wt would probally give you the necessary steering needed. The front sway bar will help a lot on rider's track. I dont think that you will need a JR 350z...whatever whatever you have would be fine. I heard that you have the prototype version with the bumper holes drilled very close to the edge of the chassis. That new chassis would help, from not breaking the chassis. (I think you had a lot of people tell you that). 

As for friday.....I might be there!!!!

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Max.... sounds great! and PM right back at ya.

Andrew.... I'll bet you dad wasn't impressed with that joke, was he!!
Oh, and a few posts back, you asked.... "Why is this so fun for you guys?"
Answer.... I believe it's called paybacks! :thumbsup:


----------



## RLKnapster

What joke? (hehehe)


----------



## RLKnapster

John, 
My dad say's you can call him now.


----------



## DaWrench

Kirt:

Hi,

If that is what Diggity had posted would try that. I would go with the TC4 parts. they seem to calm the car down over the TC3 parts. Like Max says run whatever you have for a servo for now. the JR 4850 is a great servo for a little later. 
Max's XLR8 was flying Saturday. he has more time driving one than I do (the newest one). 
sounds like your on the right track with everything you have ordered.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Max,
Are you driving an XLR8?If so,what gearing and motor are you using?I'm running a 72 spur with a 26 pinion 48 pitch.Would it be better to go to a 64 pitch or leave it as is?This car is totally new to me from the tc3.I'll be getting the recommended tc4 parts this week.I'm also ordering the steel outdrives and maybe the chassis.I have a steel outdrive in the front but still the plastic in the rear.I did have shims that I had to take out to free the diffs up.I ended up putting them back in.The diffs were too lose.As for the p-type chassis,I do have that hard white bumper on.I broke the other one.I'll be getting the new chassis next month.Thanks for the info.Hope to see you on Friday.I still have some tweaking to do but it's very close.Talk to you later.Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Is it true that Roy D. is eligible to race in the masters class this year?


----------



## DaWrench

Hi,

YEP!!!!!!!!!!...............I think

Max:

Hi,

YHPM. and thanks 

Kirt:

Hi,

We use 64P gears mostly because we can get the rollout we want for a certain size tire. and you have a wider range of gear ratios to work with. 48p is tougher, alot of guys still run it.
I don't mostly because I use 64p on my 1 1.12th scale and didn't want to carry a whole nother set of gears with me. (I have like 4 48p gears for off road). so run what you have any worry about 64 p later.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

I just read that Teemu, now an X Schumacher driver joins the Xray camp, wow.
Quit an addition to a allready impressive line up.


----------



## Max

Tim,

It was fun running sedan again. The car was handeling very good for my driving style...could use a little more turn-in though. O yeah check out the laptimes on www.wmrcracing.com there really consistant.

Kirt,

Ive been running the XLR8 for about 4 months now i think. its a really great car once you get it going!!!!

Max K


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> *I believe Denney and myself are leaving early Weds. morning.*
> Andrew- I don't know what happened between Fri. and Sat. but you had some SERIOUS motor on Saturday. RRRRRRRRRRRippin'!!!



I beleive Max and I are gona head down there weds. morning too.. I've been looking for someone to convoy with.. Could we maybe meet up somewhere and follow you guys down? LMK thanks 

Mike,


----------



## RLKnapster

4 days untill Cleveland!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeBob

I just got my CRC gen-X.......... I know what I'm doing this weekend.........Happy Happy joy joy


----------



## Fred Knapp

MikeBob said:


> I just got my CRC gen-X.......... I know what I'm doing this weekend.........Happy Happy joy joy


Yeah, thats one sweet car. I'm happy for ya.


----------



## Max

Gen X.... sweet!!!! we'll see how it does with your driving and my motors!!!! See ya on saturday!!!

Max K


----------



## RLKnapster

knapster said:


> Countdown to Cleveland can be found Here. Link


Here is the link to see how much time untill Cleveland and this is for people going down on tuseday if you are going down on wednesday then just add a day.Link 
-Andrew-


----------



## John Warner

Now that's some pretty crazy stuff. I went to Wal-Mart and was looking at the line of people camping out with tents and stuff. So... I had to ask what they were doing. They were there to be the first in line for Sony's new PS3. It retails for $600.00. BUT... the reason they were buying them is because their selling them on E-Bay for, now get this....... (and I just checked) $4,250.00!!!!!!!!!! There was over a 100 of them listed and the avarage bidding price was between $1,600.00 to $3,000.00 with plenty of time left for them to go up in price.


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Now that's some pretty crazy stuff. I went to Wal-Mart and was looking at the line of people camping out with tents and stuff. So... I had to ask what they were doing. They were there to be the first in line for Sony's new PS3. It retails for $600.00. BUT... the reason they were buying them is because their selling them on E-Bay for, now get this....... (and I just checked) $4,250.00!!!!!!!!!! There was over a 100 of them listed and the avarage bidding price was between $1,600.00 to $3,000.00 with plenty of time left for them to go up in price.



:freak: wow :drunk:


----------



## John Warner

From RCTech.........

MR.BILL 
Tech Adept

CLEVELAND OHIO 

202 Posts Since Dec 2003 Today, 08:50 PM Report | Post #918 


Hummm Friday is a big day,set the heats 

Just so everone knows I will do this Friday nite and we will post the heats as soon as we can, it will take a long time to do this, so please patient


----------



## John Warner

John Warner said:


> Now that's some pretty crazy stuff. I went to Wal-Mart and was looking at the line of people camping out with tents and stuff. So... I had to ask what they were doing. They were there to be the first in line for Sony's new PS3. It retails for $600.00. BUT... the reason they were buying them is because their selling them on E-Bay for, now get this....... (and I just checked) $4,250.00!!!!!!!!!! There was over a 100 of them listed and the avarage bidding price was between $1,600.00 to $3,000.00 with plenty of time left for them to go up in price.


Let me change what they're selling for. The $4,250.00 was for a pre-ordered unit. I've been watching the actual in-stock units going for $5,999.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now let's see, you buy it at $549.00 and sell it for $5,999.99, that's a small profit of ONLY.... $5,450.99. I give up!


----------



## John Warner

Okay, now I give up for real.
And the one listed below is the 20GB, NOT the 60GB unit!
And there's still 15hrs 25mins left.
(don't forget to add the $67.98 for shipping)


Sony PlayStation 3 20GB PS3 Video Game System Console 
POWERSELLER! | FREE HDMI | OVERNIGHT SHIPPING
Feedback: 437 | 99.1% Location: North DakotaSee quick details | Watch this item
Shipping Services
United States: $7.99 Standard Flat Rate Shipping Service (insurance included) 
$67.98 UPS Next Day Air® (insurance included) 


Payment Methods
PayPal
This item is eligible for PayPal Buyer Protection

See full description 3 Bids:$9,999.99 Time left:15h 25m


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

Keep looking you'll find both of Mini's on there too!!!!!!!! (60 GB/Bu-Ray).


----------



## John Warner

DaWrench said:


> John:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Keep looking you'll find both of Mini's on there too!!!!!!!! (60 GB/Bu-Ray).


That's all some pretty crazy stuff. Maybe it was one of yours that just went for $10,150.00. It was in Belmont? I'm beginning to think there's a lot more crazy people with nothing better to do with their money than I thought!


----------



## Denney

Wonder if I can get $10K for my slightly used Sylvania Intellivision, or my Texas Instruments 16K Ram (yes..."K") computer...


----------



## Phat Dakota

I can add my slightly used Atari 2600 with 60 games to that too Denney


----------



## WarpWind

stampede said:


> Denney- I've known you all this time and you never told me you had an Intellevision. We could have been playing "Smurfs" this whole time.


Dude, he's got Smurfs and he's bogarting them!? Not kewl. Not kewl at all. I might not hang out with you in Cleveland. Might. Just means I'll have more time to bug Mike and Roy! :tongue: 

Can't wait till Wednesday....!


----------



## MikeBob

Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

MikeBob said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yesssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## DaWrench

WarpWind:

Hi,

Where are you and KickyFast going Saturday????. LMK. call me Saturday if you get a chance.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Riders On-Road Racing 11/17/06*
-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 36 5:05.23 Andrew Knapp
2 4 35 5:05.93 Jason Dudda 
3 2 35 5:08.91 Fred Knapp
4 3 14 2:03.79 Mike Howe


-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 29 5:12.29 Patrick Mcelwee
2 5 28 5:18.43 Ryan Clay 
3 7 25 5:05.39 Austin Eley
4 2 17 3:06.25 Colin Meekhof
-- 8 Dns --- Kirt Dillon


----------



## John Warner

Wow..... Austin went 25 laps, and the little "A" goes 36........ again!
What happened to Mike? Did he break?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike tried a little different set up tonight for the main.
"He said it did'nt work."

Yeah Andrew was cheatin again, J/K.
All kidding aside, He knows when its go time.


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Wow..... Austin went 25 laps, and the little "A" goes 36........ again!
> What happened to Mike? Did he break?



Yeah things aren't going to well for me.. last weekend was pretty bad, and so far this weekend has started out the same.. I think I may actually be getting a little burnt out.. after all I have been racing 3 nights every week for the last 4 months or so.. and some weeks I make it up to practice a day too.. Just haveing a hard time making it 5min clean... Somethings up...


----------



## John Warner

Burnt out.....?...... Naw, couldn't be.
And people think somethings wrong with me because I
take the week off before Cleveland. The Champs are a
marathon of racing for five straight days AND nights.


----------



## RLKnapster

Blueskid said:


> Yeah things aren't going to well for me.. last weekend was pretty bad, and so far this weekend has started out the same.


Mike,
I don't think that it is all from being burn't out. Everybody has there bad weeks. At least you are getting all the problems out before Cleveland. (did you see it everything was spelled right)


----------



## John Warner

I m p r e s s i v e!


----------



## John Warner

News from U.S. Indoor Champs............

Some things to expect in 06 is a much tougher tech inspection then in past years. Some things we will be doing and checking for are listed below.

Random motor tear downs
Body height (touring car and 1/12 scale)
Tire width and diameter
ride height
weight
New width box for this year
No more grey area 
and much much more so many details I just can't type it all


----------



## SMVracing

Mike Slaughter where are you we went there and you weren't for the car.


----------



## 1armed1

Mike Howe,

Me and you are in the same quals and practice rounds before the resort.

I got a preety good heat for 12th scale stock.

later


----------



## WarpWind

Oh man! I gotta run Touring with Andrew!? And then I gotta run with Roy and Tony Sr. in 1/12th! What did I do wrong... :wave: 

At least my first race is the sixth and not the first. Still gonna have to get up early...


----------



## John Warner

What are you guy's complaining about? I have to start number 9 in the "A" heat with 9 other cars.
All I'm going to be doing is moving over for Eli and the rest of those ballistic drivers.  
Fred gets to start 3rd in the "B" with only 6 other cars, what's up with that?! I'd much rather start in the "B"!


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Oh man! I gotta run Touring with Andrew!? And then I gotta run with Roy and Tony Sr. in 1/12th! What did I do wrong... :wave:
> 
> At least my first race is the sixth and not the first. Still gonna have to get up early...


He-He.... even Jeff Brown will be starting in lower heats than you guys are... WoW!!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> He-He.... even Jeff Brown will be starting in lower heats than you guys are... WoW!!


Yeah, but I don't think he'll be there long....


----------



## MikeBob

John Warner said:


> He-He.... even Jeff Brown will be starting in lower heats than you guys are... WoW!!



What are you talking about thats not a low heat. Check who running with him


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey Bill,
Where did you get your 1/12th scale car from? I'm going back to a T-plate car and was trying to find info for BMI stuff for an L4 and can't seem to find anything.

And good luck to all of you guys in Cleveland as well. I'm more than releaved that I decided not to go since the only thing consistant I've done with my "new and improved" 1/12th scale car is not finish races.

Andy


----------



## MikeBob

HAHAH..............................BILL


ROAR: No LiPos allowed for 2007 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Latest from www.roarracing.com :

For 2007 Lithium Polymer batteries are not permitted to compete with NiCad or NiMh batteries in electric class racing because the voltages are not equivalent nor do the pack dimensions match those currently observed by ROAR and IFMAR. This rule does not currently affect receiver packs at this time, however ROAR is concerned with the overall safety of these cells when located near or around flammable/combustible materials. ROAR will investigate this further.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I have to start number 9 in the "A" heat with 9 other cars.
> All I'm going to be doing is moving over for Eli and the rest of those ballistic drivers.
> Fred gets to start 3rd in the "B" with only 6 other cars, what's up with that?! I'd much rather start in the "B"!


John, I have to admit I do like where I starting. hehehe.
I think you'll just fine where your at. *LOOK OUT, HERE THEY COME!!!*


----------



## WarpWind

MikeBob said:


> HAHAH..............................BILL


Yeah, ROAR standing in the way again. Of course, I don't quite understand them doing this. Supposedly they did this due to concerns relating to their insurance. But the only LiPos being used in a ROAR race are the reciever packs on gas cars. And there has been issues there. But they're still allowed. Just shows the ex-comm at ROAR have little to no direction for the future.

But, I'll still go to the Nats at Josh's place. But only because CEFX is a great race track.

Bill.


----------



## 1armed1

John,
Just move the bumper to the back of your car.


----------



## John Warner

MikeBob said:


> What are you talking about thats not a low heat. Check who running with him


Jeff has never run stock at the Champs before that I'm aware of, so that's why I think he's where he's at. The heats are setup by the order that entries are received if you haven't run that class before. But then again who knows? I do know that race #9 is the finishing order of the "A" last year.


----------



## John Warner

1armed1 said:


> John,
> Just move the bumper to the back of your car.


I think I'll get started on that right away. Good idea!!!


----------



## WarpWind

Phat Dakota said:


> Hey Bill,
> Where did you get your 1/12th scale car from?


If you get a chance, talk to Slaughter. I believe he may be able to help you out. And if I get a chance to get a hold of a gen x car at Cleveland, I should be able to help out too. I'll talk to you about it when I get back.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> John, I have to admit I do like where I starting. hehehe.
> I think you'll just fine where your at. *LOOK OUT, HERE THEY COME!!!*


Well, if nothing else, I do a pretty good job of moving over for the fast guy's. I've had PLENTY of practice doing that over the years!


----------



## John Warner

The drive down looks to be great.
Their calling for temps in the 50's for Wednesday!
I sure hope it won't be like last year.


----------



## 1armed1

Do you still need body mounts or did you get some?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Just wanted do drop a quick line and say I really was sorry for those of you that endured my learning curve, At the sametime I want to say thanks to all of the people that helped me today. The car sure was fun to drive, accually just getting out and playing again was a blast, hope i get to do it again soon! Oh and for all of you that are going to cleaveland good luck and play nice .


L8tr

Pete


----------



## John Warner

1armed1 said:


> Do you still need body mounts or did you get some?


Got em. Fred, Andrew and myself spent the entire day tearing our cars totally apart and checking everything and replacing what was worn or broken.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, even though we never put the cars on the track it was good times.


----------



## DaWrench

WarpWind:

Hi,

YHPM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> Just wanted do drop a quick line and say I really was sorry for those of you that endured my learning curve, At the sametime I want to say thanks to all of the people that helped me today. The car sure was fun to drive, accually just getting out and playing again was a blast, hope i get to do it again soon! Oh and for all of you that are going to cleaveland good luck and play nice .
> 
> 
> L8tr
> 
> Pete


Hey Pete it sure was fun to wheel/pit with ya today! I said it once, and I'll say it again, I think that Xray makes you a much smoother driver! I think as you get more comfortable with driving/seting it up, You'll be right there! Also, thank you so much for helping me out on those parts.. I was getting pretty worried.. Hope to see ya out and racing more!


----------



## Blueskid

1armed1 said:


> Mike Howe,
> 
> Me and you are in the same quals and practice rounds before the resort.
> 
> I got a preety good heat for 12th scale stock.
> 
> later



Hey man that's pretty cool! That means I can count on at LEAST one person in my heat to not hack the crap outa me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

Also question for you John! Would it be at all possible for me to be added in to 19T as well? I only sent in entry for stock.. but I have a little extra money than I thought I would have now, and after running 19t today at WMRC, I think I'd really like to run both if it's possible.. LMK thanks

Mike,


----------



## 1armed1

Mike,
last day for entries was friday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, thats right.
As much 19turn as you've been running I woundered why you never signed up for that class. Oh well maybe next year.


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> Yeah, thats right.
> As much 19turn as you've been running I woundered why you never signed up for that class. Oh well maybe next year.



Well I didn't sign up for the class casue I figured I couldn't afford it.. But some things have changed from the previous plan, and I beleive I could swing it now.. Just a last min decesion.. I realize it's too late, but I figued I'd try anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Don't give up just yet, you might still make it in, we'll see.
I'll know more in just a little while.


----------



## John Warner

Mike Howe.......

Bring your entry money with you Wednesday.
Done deal!


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Mike Howe.......
> 
> Bring your entry money with you Wednesday!
> Done deal.



Thanks John! You're the greatest!! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## 1armed1

sweet! now I won't be alone in the 19t E main  :tongue:


----------



## Blueskid

1armed1 said:


> sweet! now I won't be alone in the 19t E main  :tongue:



Lol we'll see man! we'll see... :tongue:


----------



## RLKnapster

2 more days till' Cleveland if you are going on Tuesday, and 3 more days if you are going down on Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Everyone must be home packing or something, it's way to quiet here.


----------



## MikeBob

Yes....... I have been working on my gen x


----------



## John Warner

MikeBob said:


> Yes....... I have been working on my gen x


I'm jealous!


----------



## Max

Well 2 more bodies to paint.......in 2 days....woot...woot?

Max K


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

I'm still going through all my stuff that got damaged in our little flood..... so far it's alot. all except one sedan. my Helios, 5 Rx's, 7 Speedo's, one GFX, one T30, 20 & 45 amp P.S., and the list goes on.............and then there's all the damage to the house. well it's adding up too. 

Mike:

Hi,

Buy a extra front end...........for me!!!!!!! J/K have fun at Cleveland. 

Thanks


----------



## DaWrench

Max:

Hi,

Are you taking your painting stuff with you to Cleveland?????
might have some work for you there. and have fun at Cleveland!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

stampede said:


> Nice to see Mr. Bill switched me from 19t 1/12 to stock 1/12. :freak: Oh well...I guess I get 2 motors to choose from.


Jason,
Mr. Bill is still making changes to the heat boards.
Hopefully he catches yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Well, for some.... the time to hit the highway is almost here.
Looks like the weather should be kind to us for most of the time we're there.
Thought I'd wish everybody who'll be attending from our area the best of luck!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Thought I'd wish everybody who'll be attending from our area the best of luck!


Back at ya. Can't wait to get down there.


----------



## John Warner

Thanks Bill.

It's a good time to be had by all, and I hope everybody
enjoys themselves.... win, lose or draw. We have quite
a few "first timers" going this year which I think is awesome.

The rest of us that have gone before need to do our
part in helping them out any way we can.


----------



## Max

Updated the site with 2 more bodies!!!!
http://web.mac.com/mikekuenning/iWeb/Site/Welcome%20to%20MK%20Designs.html

Max K


----------



## DaWrench

Hi,

I hope everyone who's going to Cleveland has a great time. I might show up on Satturday. all depends on what happens Wednsday........more tests. 
Max, if you are taking your painting equipment with you please LMK. I might have some work for you.

WarpWind/Son:

LMK how things are going. my cell is on 24/7 Wed is the only (so far) that I'll be in the hospital for testing. and you can tell MikeBob about it too............. I checked and it's ok. 

John:

Hi,

Have fun racing and maning the mike. and bring Ian some cold ones for me...... I owe him from last year.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

John,
Give me a call when your on the road to Cleveland.
We'll see everyone else when you get there.


----------



## Max

Good Luck to every body and Be safe driving!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

Max K


----------



## DaWrench

Max:

Hi,

YHPM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Fred, Andrew and Ben have arrived at the Holiday Inn. And it's only 2:50pm!!
And I haven't even left yet....... KID'S!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred, Andrew and Ben have arrived at the Holiday Inn. And it's only 2:50pm!!
> And I haven't even left yet....... KID'S!!!


You know it!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Terry and crew are here and the track is going up!!!


----------



## John Warner

And I'll be there sometime tonight! Let's see.... it's 7:30, I should be leaving about
8:15.... it's a 4 1/2 hour drive.... Hummmm..... I should be there by 1:00 or so!!


----------



## RLKnapster

o well i doubt i will be awake to go out to eat.


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> o well i doubt i will be awake to go out to eat.


Yeah, right.... whatever!


----------



## 1armed1

Andrew!!! I'm ashamed of you!
That's not the Cleveland spirit.   
No sleep til 3am


See you guys tomorrow.

later


----------



## RLKnapster

I meant i didn't know if i would be up at that time. Well now i will be up till then because we just ordered pizza


----------



## RLKnapster

Dayton when will you be coming to Cleveland


----------



## hyena boy

good luck guys... have fun, i am really missing not being there. i hope to make it next year.

does any one know if the will be race coverage this year?

see you later

jeff


----------



## Max

John,

Hint "look at my web site" hint

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max,
He's on the road.


----------



## Max

O yeah, hehe
Im going tomorrow morning!!! 6:00 is pretty early

Max K


----------



## 1armed1

We are leaving at 7am, see you guys shortly before noon.


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

4 1/2 hrs??????? even I make there qiucker than that. and I live an hour away from G.R.

Hyena Boy:

HI,

there might be some type of way for us who didn't make it Cleveland to find out what's going on. Robert (aka NashRcRacer)may be posting rounds. nothing live like the IIC. I'll try to find out more a little later as I'm off to the hospital for more tests today.

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

Well Max and I just got here, got into our room, and unpacked everything.. First impression.... OMG that is one Beautiful! TRACK!!!! I've never seen a straight away that long on carpet!! Where in the world should I start with gearing??!?


----------



## DaWrench

Hi everyone:

the race will be on liveRC.com. check out the Cleveland thread on RCtech.net for more info.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

John and I would like to say "new Ozite anyone"?

Size?....?....?........

Can you say.....48' X 96'!!!!!!!!!

Yeah Baby!!!


----------



## WarpWind

Well, good luck to those of you still at Cleveland. I will be getting some sleep in my own bed tonight! WooHoooo! And the stinkin' Paragon Headache is almost gone! What a crummy race..... Oh well. At least there's the US Nats over at Trackside. Rubber tyres and a 13.5 with a class of Mini's on the side sounds so much better....

Bill D. (aka recovering foam tyre addict....)


----------



## nitrorod

Bill you didnt have to cry on the way home did you?


----------



## WarpWind

nitrorod said:


> Bill you didnt have to cry on the way home did you?


Maybe...


----------



## John Warner

Wow... That was cold, real cold!!!!!

Hey Bill, sorry you went home because we're having a blast! The bar is hopping tonight, and there was some girl in there looking for you? At least she was dressed like one anyways! I took the liberty of giving her/it your phone number. Hope that was okay? She didn't look too bad, well.... at least from way down the hallway in the dark. Can you say blanket in the winter and shade in the summer?


----------



## WarpWind

Sounds great! Does she have any mental problems? I want a Villian too... No, wait, forget about that. I've had enough of the crazies...... (sorry to several Mike's here, but I had to go there....)

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind:

Hi,

Sorry you had such a bad time at Cleveland. and your not the only one who left early either. and the track finally got some bite in it on the 3rd round. still was as bumpy as it was when you were there.
anyway call me when you get a chance.
as for a crazy/villian type............NOT.

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

Well I just got home, safe and sound.. Man what a totaly crazy awesome week!! This past week has by far been the best time I have ever had racing R/C cars!! I can't wait to do it again next year!! I would also like to thank Max and his parents for everything they did for me, I wouldn't have been able to go if not for them.. Also thanks Roy for the help building my motor.. Chuck for the mag zapper! :thumbsup: Denny for letting me follow you down! (BTW, I still have your cd, good stuf man!) John and Fred for everything! It was just an all around great experince! I learned so much!


----------



## Blueskid

Mr. Warner! Dont forget *you owe me a COKE!!!* :wave: And as far as the favor you did for me(Getting me into 19t) I think we're even now.. after all I did stay late, help tear the track down, help load the carpet, and follow Fred all the way to Toledo!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike, 
Your welcome and thank you for helping me.
I think most of us had a great time and like you i'm looking forward to next year.
I really enjoyed hanging out with all my friends and talking with the ones I have'nt seen in a year. Ah yes life is good!!!!


----------



## Guest

*Still flogging that dead horse....*

So is there any interest, besides Bill and I, to run some stock rubber sedan? I have my entry form ready to go for the 13.5 novak race. I will of course run it regardless and play whipping boy to the foams if worse comes to worse. 

Just hoping that there were others that want to enjoy some cheap close racing. Heck I would even be happy with a Mabuchi class. Lipo of course encouraged. I’m painting up a few realistic racing bodies (team halfords type Rs from the BTCC) and plan on enjoying sedans the way they were meant to be. Even if it will only be a class of 2, but high class it shall be.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Even if it will only be a class of 2, but high class it shall be.


High Class!? Did you hit your head? You've raced with me before.... :tongue: Almost got my Parma Type 'M' body ready to go. Just gotta finish that and swap out some electronics in the car. Tyres should be here before this weekend so I should be good to go.

Another question. Any of the stock 1/12th scalers have a problem with a couple of Tamiya minis running with them? They're still 2wd, just front engine/front wheel drive.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> So is there any interest, besides Bill and I, to run some stock rubber sedan? I have my entry form ready to go for the 13.5 novak race. I will of course run it regardless and play whipping boy to the foams if worse comes to worse.
> 
> Just hoping that there were others that want to enjoy some cheap close racing. Heck I would even be happy with a Mabuchi class. Lipo of course encouraged. I’m painting up a few realistic racing bodies (team halfords type Rs from the BTCC) and plan on enjoying sedans the way they were meant to be. Even if it will only be a class of 2, but high class it shall be.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I would be intersted in that. I could go for some cheap racing right about now with the indoor champs overwith. I'd have to run my regular sedan body as they are in real good shape yet and as much as I love to have a brushless system and a lipo, I'll just have to run what I have to keep it real cheap.

Bill, even though i'm not running 12th scale I can't see why running your Tamiya minis with them would be a problem.


----------



## Max

Indoor Champs were fun this year!!!!!! I can't wait till next year. 364 days till cleveland!!!!

Fred,

What are you guys going to do with all that carpet that you guys got now. i don't think that we could fit a 96x48 foot carpet in barstools. Did you guys get the borders too??? LMK it would be sweet to run on that layout again!!!!!

Max K


----------



## Blueskid

So who's up for some CEFX in the next couple weeks? I might go this sunday actually! I wana go to the ROAR carpet nats down there, so I'd like to get as much practice on that track as possible befor hand! 

Mike,


----------



## John Warner

All the Champs results can be found here 

With lap times here 

Enjoy!


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Fred,
So,how was cleveland?How'd you do?Who's up for riders this weekend?I think I have that car very close.This past Friday,it was me and Patrick.Saturday,it was me,Patrick,Gerald and AJ.Between me Patrick and Gerald,our cars were very close and even.We just practiced but it was still fun.Well,hope to see you guys this weekend.I'll be ready to roll.Chat with you later,Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> Indoor Champs were fun this year!!!!!! I can't wait till next year. 364 days till cleveland!!!!
> 
> Fred,
> 
> What are you guys going to do with all that carpet that you guys got now. i don't think that we could fit a 96x48 foot carpet in barstools. Did you guys get the borders too??? LMK it would be sweet to run on that layout again!!!!!
> 
> Max K


Max, 
I did'nt get the boarders as they are Terry's, allthough that would have been nice. Your right, we can't fit a 96'X48' layout in barstools. So right now I'm just looking at all my options. I'm kind of thinking that a bigger building might be more fiting but, we'll have to weigh everything carefully before I decide.

Kirt,
We had a great time at the champs and looking forward to next year.
I managed to put my car in the show and finished in 7th place.
However the race to watch was with John and Denney, it was a nail biter.
We'll see everyone at the track on friday for some good ole club racing.


----------



## Blueskid

Well I can't make it to riders this friday night. I got a gig at Billy's starting at 9:30pm this friday.. I'm thinking I'll be heading down the CEFX this sunday actually!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Great videos of the champs.
Go to http://liverc.rccars.com/liverc.php to watch, then click on Cleveland and VIEW RACES & RESULTS. There will then be a button in the upper right that says EVENT VIDEOS... click it.


----------



## Max

knapster said:


> Max,
> I did'nt get the boarders as they are Terry's, allthough that would have been nice. Your right, we can't fit a 96'X48' layout in barstools. So right now I'm just looking at all my options. I'm kind of thinking that a bigger building might be more fiting but, we'll have to weigh everything carefully before I decide.


 Fred,
I think that if you guys get a track that big going...there would be a bigger turnout. I would love to race on a track that big all the time!!! maybe terry could donate those borders too. LMK if you need any help building the track if you get into a bigger building... 

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> Fred, LMK if you need any help building the track if you get into a bigger building...
> Max K


Will do.


----------



## John Warner

Max said:


> Fred,
> I think that if you guys get a track that big going...there would be a bigger turnout. I would love to race on a track that big all the time!!! Max K


Yeah Max, I totally agree...... Won't that be awesome!!! 
:wave:


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> However the race to watch was with John and Denney, it was a nail biter.


I just watched the video of that race, and yep... it was a nail biter UNTIL I biffed a board and got turned around in the wrong direction. Must have been a brain fart I guess, either that or I was trying to make up time by running a little to tight to the pipe because somebody had alot more motor than I did. 
(I almost took him out in the chicane in front of the drivers stand, glad those novak brakes worked good!)


----------



## John Warner

Jesse's alive and coming back out to race maybe???


----------



## Fred Knapp

You know, I did have a chance to talk with Jesse today and yes that is a definite maybe.


----------



## John Warner

I just found out that "Quaker Steak & Lube" is open 365 days a year. And on Thanksgiving they have a buffet featuring... of all things turkey! Soooo.... next year I think we'll have to pass on dinner at Denney's in favor of the lube!!


----------



## John Warner

Does anybody know of someone selling a 110V Hudy tire truer?

Maybe the 12V? Any tire truer?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Well I can't make it to riders this friday night. I got a gig at Billy's starting at 9:30pm this friday.


Mike,
Is there any chance that I could get you to drop that table off Friday on your way to Billy's?


----------



## hobbyten

John Warner said:


> Does anybody know of someone selling a 110V Hudy tire truer?
> 
> Maybe the 12V? Any tire truer?


i have a maxmod blue version in great shape pan car arbors 200 shipped


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> Mike,
> Is there any chance that I could get you to drop that table off Friday on your way to Billy's?


I was actually thinking about heading up to riders tonight.. I wana get some practice time in lol.. I'll figure something out Fred! :thumbsup:


----------



## J FAST

speaking of tables I will be visiting mine this friday so who ever has been using it dont forget to bring a table LOL :dude:


----------



## John Warner

Jesse, Could you empty your PM box?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> speaking of tables I will be visiting mine this friday so who ever has been using it dont forget to bring a table LOL :dude:


Awesome!!!!


----------



## Blueskid

Well I didn't make it up there tonight lol.. Too busy with VRC.. I think tomorrow I may go to WMRC, if I do I'll drop it off on my way up there!


----------



## Mike Champ

Blueskid said:


> Well I can't make it to riders this friday night. I got a gig at Billy's starting at 9:30pm this friday.. I'm thinking I'll be heading down the CEFX this sunday actually!


And when exactly were you planning on telling me this?

I might actually make it this time. The wife will be out of town, and I feel like having a beer everyday of the week with all the work I have right now...So Friday at 9:30pm, hum... Give me a call tomorrow and I let you know for sure...

Hope you guys had a blast at the Champs, it sounds like it from what I can read... TTY soon

Mike


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Blueskid said:


> Well I didn't make it up there tonight lol.. Too busy with VRC.. I think tomorrow I may go to WMRC, if I do I'll drop it off on my way up there!


Mike can you post or e-mail me if you are going to go to the track on thursday night, the reason is you still have the steering block (i hope you didn't break in cleveland) and caster block i gave you of my car, it's the only way o can play. I did order a bunch of stuff but it probably wont be here till friday ( I hope) and i want to put the car on the track did a basic frame off restoration on it and found some stuff that needed to get addressed, let me know please!

thanks 

L8tr 

Pete


----------



## Blueskid

Mike Champ said:


> And when exactly were you planning on telling me this?
> 
> I might actually make it this time. The wife will be out of town, and I feel like having a beer everyday of the week with all the work I have right now...So Friday at 9:30pm, hum... Give me a call tomorrow and I let you know for sure...
> 
> Hope you guys had a blast at the Champs, it sounds like it from what I can read... TTY soon
> 
> Mike


Mike,
Actually I beleive I did in fact tell you about my gig on DEC. 1 the last time I saw you.. remember the night I stayed and watched all the Truck races? Yeah you prolly just dont remember.... I'll give ya a call tomorrow! :tongue: 

Pete,
Nahh I got pretty lucky in the respect of breaking parts.. the only thing that actually broke on my car all week was the top bumper.. and that was just a crack.. So I do still have your steering block.. I'll post something tomorrow when I know for sure if I'm going to be there or not..


----------



## John Warner

Mike,
I must have been as lucky as you were. I ran four practice rounds, four heats and the main and didn't take a single screw off of the car. (knock on wood) Just goes to show just how slow my car was!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Rumor has it that Roy "the gimp" Dallier will be joining myself,
Fred and Denney in 12th scale masters next year. WoooHooo!!!


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Mr howe, thanks forthe quick reply, but i believe (not 100% sure) you might also have my 6 degrre caster block for the right sode it's not on my car or spare parts???? 

L8tr


Pete


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete,
If for some reason you can't find that 6 degree caster block you could put some kick up in it, that will get you by for now. Just a thought.


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Fred,
Just to let you know that I might not make it this weekend.That darn truck of mine is acting up once again.It hasn't even been a month.Not to mention,it's not suppose to be good driving tomorrow.If I'm not there by 4 to 4:30 you'll know why.I'm tired of wasting almost $200 each month just to keep that truck going.If Patrick shows up,let him know that I should have his steel front diff for him next week.Chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## fatkid24

Heard a rumor that Masters classes might get bumped up to 45......


----------



## Fred Knapp

fatkid24 said:


> Heard a rumor that Masters classes might get bumped up to 45......


I heard that same rumor. Not sure but I think it's just a rumor.


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

It's not a rumor.......

Pete:

Hi,

I have some Team Tamale 6 degree "C" hubs somewhere in my swamp. LMK if you would like to buy them. I don't run them any more. these are new.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> Hi,
> It's not a rumor.......


Tim,
Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Fred Knapp

It's official,
Jesse (J Fast) will make an appearance Friday night!!!


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

We gotta keep them young guys out of masters. 
Say Hi to Jesse for Mini and myself.

Thanks


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> Pete:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have some Team Tamale 6 degree "C" hubs somewhere in my swamp. LMK if you would like to buy them. I don't run them any more. these are new.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the offer I have no idea what you mean by tamale, to me it's something you eat in hispanic countries lol. I think what i need to do is get the 3's out and put 2 degrees of kick up to get me buy, not sure what it will do coming out of the corner, heck i might even like that better who knows, I know Fred mentioned it a few post ago thanks Fred, (no offence but i allready knew that) i will try it!

L8tr

Pete


----------



## Blueskid

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> Thanks for the offer I have no idea what you mean by tamale, to me it's something you eat in hispanic countries lol. I think what i need to do is get the 3's out and put 2 degrees of kick up to get me buy, not sure what it will do coming out of the corner, heck i might even like that better who knows, I know Fred mentioned it a few post ago thanks Fred, (no offence but i allready knew that) i will try it!
> 
> L8tr
> 
> Pete


Ok I'm heading out the door now. First I gota go by riders to drop the table off, Then I'm gona shoot over to Jenison.. I should be there around 6:30.. Depending on how much time I waste at riders... :drunk:


----------



## Fred Knapp

No problem Pete,
I run 4 degree caster blocks with kick up and I like it.
I thought maybe you knew about kick up, was'nt sure.
Good luck with the 04.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> We gotta keep them young guys out of masters.
> Say Hi to Jesse for Mini and myself.
> 
> Thanks


Well I guess that means that Roy won't be running masters next year, he'll
need to ripen just a little more. lol

I'll see Jesse tonight and let him know you guys said hi.


----------



## DaWrench

Pete:

Hi,

Team Tamale is a aftermarket Co that makes parts for the Xray car(s). along with some sweet tools for Nitro. his rear hub carriers, steering knuckles and Castor blocks are all machined out of 6065 series aliumnium. they don't bend like the Xray ones do.
Thanks


----------



## John Warner

So their raising masters to 45? Luckily for me, I'll just squeak in!


----------



## WarpWind

Any reason in particular why they'd raise the age limit? Some hotshot getting to close to challenging Eli in masters?


----------



## John Warner

Tim.... PM sent your way.

Fred... PM sent your way.

Thanks gentleman!


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

PM Sent.

Thanks


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

DaWrench said:


> Pete:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Team Tamale is a aftermarket Co that makes parts for the Xray car(s). along with some sweet tools for Nitro. his rear hub carriers, steering knuckles and Castor blocks are all machined out of 6065 series aliumnium. they don't bend like the Xray ones do.
> Thanks


Let me guess, these tamales are not the same price that you can get down at the local taco stand hugh! Umbreakable c hubs sounds pretty pricey to me mabee I don't even want to know what you need to get for them and then what happens of when they bend the way they like to bend, are they guaranted by tamale or Mr. XLB racing supply??? (just kidding on the guarante stuff) do you have a web address to ckeck their stuff out or are they not in business any more? thanks but at this time I am going to have keep those in mind for now.

Pete


----------



## Blueskid

I'm very sorry Pete. On my way up to riders I stoped by my mom's house and got some dinner.. Then by the time I got to riders it was almost 7pm.. And Jesse was there.. then fred and andrew showed up.. You know how it goes when you get to talking with people.. I just totaly lost track of time.. befor i knew it they were kicking me out of riders.. I hope it's not too much trouble.. I'll try and make it out there saturday to at least give you your parts.. 

Mike,


----------



## John Warner

Was Jesse actually playing with his RC toys?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Was Jesse actually playing with his RC toys?


Yeah, we all told he that he was looking slow and that John would probably be able to beat him with the xray he once owned.
Jesse replyed that he'd never let his X beat him. lol


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Blueskid said:


> I'm very sorry Pete. On my way up to riders I stoped by my mom's house and got some dinner.. Then by the time I got to riders it was almost 7pm.. And Jesse was there.. then fred and andrew showed up.. You know how it goes when you get to talking with people.. I just totaly lost track of time.. befor i knew it they were kicking me out of riders.. I hope it's not too much trouble.. I'll try and make it out there saturday to at least give you your parts..
> 
> Mike,


I hope the stuff I ordered shows up if not i'm out, I guess this is how things have been going lately.


Pete

P.s. i better slow down i'm ruining my daily ratio of posts>


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete,
The web site is http://www.teamtamale.com/


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Yeah, we all told he that he was looking slow and that John would probably be able to beat him with the xray he once owned.
> Jesse replyed that he'd never let his X beat him. lol


Guess we'll have to see what can be done about that, now won't we?!


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Fred,
Just curious if we're still on for tomorrow.I know that we're suppose to get about 6 inches of that white stuff.If the roads are not too bad,I should be there.Lmk.
Kirt


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

Thanks for posting the link for Pete. I have been busy playing in the basement. 

Kirt:

Hi,

Just be happy we're not getting the almost 20" we were supposed to get.............winter sucks.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Tim,
You're right about that.Winter does suck.I hate driving in this crap with having rear wheel drive.Can't we have a green Christmas and in the 60's?I know I'm in the wrong state for that.
So,when you going to make an appearance?I have that diggity almost finely tuned in.I'm still getting the new chassis.Do those new front arms have a place to mount a sway-bar?I couldn't tell in the picture.Take care and hope to see you soon.If not,have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.Talk with you later.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

In all reality, I don't think I could beat Jesse if I was having the best day and he his worse.


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> In all reality, I don't think I could beat Jesse if I was having the best day and he his worse.



Who knows John.. he might be kicking everyone's butt all day long, then outa no where switch to another car for the Main event! hehehehe :tongue:


----------



## Blueskid

Well the RC Car Action, Virtual RC series is finally over! I finished out strong wining the last 2 rounds.. I came in 2nd for over all points... Max ended up in a pretty near 3rd! both of us take home some CASH!!! WOOT!! if anyone wants to check it out.. more details here...

http://www.virtualrc.com/series/seriedetail.aspx?sid=11


----------



## Max

Woooohoooo Snow Day!!!!!!!!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kirt,
We're on, of course I do'nt have as far to go as you do. 

Tim,
No problem. :thumbsup: 

John,
You never know. :wave: 

Mike,
Good point. :dude: 

Max,
Got to love it.


----------



## RLKnapster

Snowday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMVracing

snowday!!!!!!!

Not sure if my mom will let me drive out to race.

Colin


----------



## RLKnapster

SMVracing said:


> snowday!!!!!!!
> 
> Not sure if my mom will let me drive out to race.
> 
> Colin


well all you have to do is drive slowly, and don't hit andything.


----------



## RLKnapster

Picture of me and my cool car body painted by my dad on tekin's web site.


----------



## DaWrench

kirt:

Hi,

I'm not sure about this Saturday as Mini has to work. and his car is undriveable in the snow.
I don't have the newest Diggity sedan so I don't know how the sway-bars mount to the arms.


Trash Can Kid:

Hi,

a snow day for you.....= a bad drive for Stampede, a bad drive for me when I'm working, a 8 miles/ 45 min drive for Pat, (we have about 5/6 " of snow snice 7am). NB 31 has tons of wrecks on the first snow fall......today was no different.
Mini gets to drive my truck........and hopfully NOT total it out (not his fault as both of his mishaps have been from other drivers). 
and nice pic of you and your car. too bad I couldn't make it to Cleveland this year. well there's always the Novak race then the Birds and the Nats........

Thanks


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

Incoming PM

Thanks


----------



## RLKnapster

Tim, I wished you could have been at cleveland also. We could have used your motor building experience, but like you said maybe next time.


----------



## WarpWind

DaWrench said:


> well there's always the Novak race....


Can't wait for that. But unfortunetly there's not a lot you can do for my motors. One class is a handout Mabuchi and the other is using the 13.5! Maybe I'll try some of those fancy ceramic bearings for the brushless motor. 'Bout the only thing I can do.

I'm even thinking of getting really crazy and giving the 'ole TC3 a shot again. Weird, eh!?

Bill.


----------



## Guest

I would love a mabuchi motor class. $7 bucks for a motor, and run it till it explodes into a fiery death. Throw in some rubber tires that can be ran for 100s of laps, and racing could actually be somewhat affordable again. 

Total cost to start racing this class with your current equipment... $35.00. I don't blame people for not wanting to drop $250 for a gtb/lrp and a 13.5. But for about a 10th of that I think its worth exploring.

Yes, I know some claim rubber tires are one run wonders, but so far the data is subjective, and how would it apply to stock has never been explored to my satisfaction.

Racing is expensive, I know. But the weekly costs are getting way to high for my blood. I have pretty deep pockets, but I also don't like throwing money away with little extra return over going the cheap route. Racing would be closer, wear and tear lower due to reduced speeds and the dampening characteristics of rubber tires. All at a cost of .5-1 second laps. And on top of it you could run 8 minute races. Unless of course you all enjoy using half of that battery capacity you paid for on a discharger...

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Heck, i'm game.
$7.00 for a mabuchi motor and I allready have some rubber tires.
Can't get much cheaper then that.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nice picture of Chris Kuenning on the trinity web site.


----------



## Denney

I've got 4-5 sets of fresh rubber tires & a couple of silver can motors...one flaw in your logic though Mike, if you run 8 minutes, you'll still be discharging half your battery! Let me know when & where this action is going to take place, this would be the most fun & closest racing class to run.

Denney

ps - that's Rick Hohwart (Peak/Orion) next to Chris, Then Jacob Delano & Mike Collins on the far left of the photo (some of you may remember Mike & his ~9 year old daughter racing at the BevCo Bldg)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney,
Not sure but I think Mike is referring to a non rebuildable motor, like the one I have in my tire truer.


----------



## Denney

I have an extra car, or two. This would not be my primary "race" class, just something to pass the time with minimal prep.

D.


----------



## Fred Knapp

stampede said:


> Not to ruffle any feathers but....Mabuchi motors!?! Rubber tires(tyres)!?! Come on guys. You're just taking an already small group of racers and dividing it up into smaller classes. It's no fun making the "A main" if there's only one heat. I'm trying to go faster...not slower.


Jason,
You do make a valid point.
I really need to get another car going to run this class, it does sound fun however. Maybe I could dust off the XLR8.
I'm thinking it just might be a good rubber car?


----------



## DaWrench

Mike, Bill, Denny:

Hi,

Sounds like a fun class. a silver motor, rubber tires, 8+ minues to race why not?????? 

Stampede:

Hi,

Not trying to get you going or anything but there is alot to be learned from a class like this. I cut my teeth on a simular class (Group 17) and learned alot about suspension setup, tuning the chassis to the track/driver. 
how do you think I kept Mini fast. his motors weren't always the fastest it was all in the setup. 
I know you want to go faster.......but sometimes going slower helps...........and it's fun.
(ok so now I sound like Jackie Stewart)

Thanks


----------



## Denney

Jackie Stewart retired before most on this thread were born...


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> Not to ruffle any feathers but....Mabuchi motors!?! Rubber tires(tyres)!?! Come on guys. You're just taking an already small group of racers and dividing it up into smaller classes. It's no fun making the "A main" if there's only one heat. I'm trying to go faster...not slower.


Valid points, but the current formula does not appear to be working so hot either going by local numbers and national buzz about attendance. Even the Reedy race was down on attendance. When I last raced a few years ago touring cars were 15-30 car class on a regular basis locally. The big race at CEFX only had about 15 cars for a big race. There CRL race had about the same.

At Jenison the biggest day has been about 9. The average is about 5. And that may be one shorter soon. First, its' no secret that I hate foam for sedan. Its just not proper. But another reason is the cost, maintenance, and breakage. Foams raise the levels of all of these through increased cornering speeds, lack of give upon impact (both no bounce back, and no absorbtion properties.) And of course the ever fun chunking, truing and wear.

I was able to race offroad competativly all summer with one set of tires, one motor and with my lipo one battery. (before then with only 4 mediocre packs) I didn't have to cut the motor but once a month and even then only to maintain life and not performance reasons. Expect for race fees I had no costs all summer for racing dirt. No tires, no breakage, minimal maintenance and wear, and closer racing and cheeper overall costs to be comptative than sedans.

Originally sedans were the on-road equivalent of an offroad vehicle. Cheap, able to run on any surface with minimal prep. Tough as nails, beautiful realistic bodies and close cheap racing. They were the savior of ailing on road racing. Ailing on road racing due to the insane costs of pan cars that, you guessed it, involved loads of foams, loads of motors etc. The same path that sedans are not well on there way down.

Are $400 sedans, foam tires, and komodos that require brushes every 2-3 runs bad? No, but don't expect it to be everyones thing. And don't expect new blood with there RTRs to stick around very long when faced with the astonimical costs involved in todays touring racing.

Well in typical Mike fashion this has rambled on to long. I just thought some might find it refreshing to have an alternate cheaper way to race. And provide an easier "in" for new people. And this is only based on my own experiences, opinions, and observations. If it doesn't appeal to anyone but my own insanity thats perfectly fine. I have a nifty rally car that I am finishing up that I can go run with the old sedan crowd over at BFG. And it will give me an excuse to get one of those 1/12th scales going for awhile.

I'm sure there will be 1.6 million reasons of why I am wrong, and I may be. But it would be as pointless as arguing with me about my favorite colour. Just one mans opinion. And of course this isn't directed at you directly Mr. Stampede sir.

Carry on,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

How about running 12th scales? Their relatively inexpensive, and can use equipment that most all of us already have, and they also run for 8 minutes. Just a thought?


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> How about running 12th scales? Their relatively inexpensive, and can use equipment that most all of us already have, and they also run for 8 minutes. Just a thought?


1/12th scales give me a headache. I'm about ready to be done with onroad period. The consensus of the onroad group seems to be speed rules and foam is better. And that's just fine. However, no one can argue that the class is shrinking locally. 

Just look at the turn outs over at Washtenaw for offroad racing. Huge numbers probably brought about by the low costs when compared to onroad. Not that I'm saying offroad is so much cheaper. Given the right racing surface it's easy to blow through a set of tires in one run. But given a different surface, a set can last a whole season.

I guess we'll just have to let things run their course. Offroad was almost dead a few years back due to the high costs. Onroad will eventually learn this lesson. I hope....

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench

Denny:

Hi,

Thanks.....I know. sorry to all the young ones who don't know who Sir Jackie Stewart is. (was a great F1 Driver)

Stampede:

Hi,

All I was hoping was a fun class where everybody could run the same motor didn't need killer batteries, rubber tires, mostly because they don't wear out as fast as foams. 
you have made valid points as Mike said. and I agree with them to a point. 

Mike:

Hi,

Nice post. thanks for saying alot of things I was thinking. as for rambling on........... not really you were making a point. and did it well.

John:

Hi,

Yes we all could run 12th scales. but we're thinking more along the lines of sedans. and if ROAR has it's way we might be running 12th scales instead of sedans.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

PM's sent to.....

Bill D.

Fred

Tim

Al

Mike


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Incoming PM

Thanks


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Let's see... Snow... Oh yeah! I remember what that is!!! I thought about that this morning when I was at work in my short sleeve shirt and jeans! Down here they keep talking about winter hitting early and how cold it is. I just give 'em a wierd look... It was almost 70 in Mooresville and cloudy this morning- cleared out by noon. The locals call that cold... Go figure.

Anywho... I remember Jackie Stewart- does he still do the occasional Indy car commentary?

On to R/C... Going by what's happened in the past, say 10 years, nobody is going to be happy with what ever is run. When I started there were no brushless motors and everybody ran rubber unless you ran an oval car or 1/12 scale. Then everybody started running foams on everything and speeds went up. Then brushless motors came out and everybody complained about the unfair advantage they gave, so tracks wouldn't let you run 'em. That's pretty much when I stopped racing. Now if you aren't running foams AND a brushless, nobody wants to race with you. It's not so much the hobby is changing, it's that the people IN the hobby don't seem to be able to figure out what they want.

I appologize if I offend somebody, but take a look back and look at what we were running when we were all having FUN when we raced. When you get 50-60 guys running lap times that are so close one bobble and it drops you 15-20 positions in qualifying, that was the kind of racing I liked. Now it just comes down to who can spend more money than everybody else.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'd say the best thing to do at this point if your really serious about running this class, it is to get those Mabuchi motor rubber tire lipo battery cars on the track and develope the class. You'll have to start somewhere and for some seeing is believing.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## John Warner

How'd racing go tonight? Was Jesse back on his game and kicking tail?
Saturday.... myself, AJ, Gerald, Ed and a few others will be there doing a little after champs warm downs. LoL!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, it's like he never stoped. 
Wished I could do that.


----------



## John Warner

So do I. But unfortunately at my age, that's not going to happen.
I think I proved that pretty well this year after taking 10 months off!


----------



## John Warner

Although I guess at the Champs it didn't show that much on my part since I finished better this year than I did last. (I'll credit that to the XRay vs the HPI) YOU however proved that all that practice paid off. Hence you've earned the new nick-name of Fred-"A"!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well thanks Johnny "B".
I think that most everyone from GR did well for themself this year considering that for a number of them is was a first time running at the champs. Once again with so many of us from GR racing at the champs and running together it seemed kind of like a big club race.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, and how about that Denney Barlage! His first trip to the
champs and he finishes 2nd in the "B". Impressive, don't ya think?


----------



## kevinm

John Warner said:


> So do I. But unfortunately at my age, that's not going to happen.
> I think I proved that pretty well this year after taking 10 months off!


I thought you said you were just barely 45 in an earlier post?? :devil: 



John Warner said:


> Yeah, and how about that Denney Barlage! His first trip to the
> champs and he finishes 2nd in the "B". Impressive, don't ya think?


If only the announcer could have gotten his name right...


----------



## RLKnapster

*Race Results 12/02/06*

Rider's OnRoad Raceway

12-02-2006
Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 35/5:06.87

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 36 5:08.21 Andrew Knapp 1 18.72
2 2 35 5:00.43 Jesse Holman 6 18.67
3 4 34 5:04.75 John Warner 10 17.88
4 5 33 5:03.87 Denney Barlage 2 17.40
5 6 33 5:06.53 Fred Knapp 3 17.25
6 3 33 5:08.18 Jason Dudda 5 17.16

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 2 30 5:05.99 Patrick Mcelwee 8 15.71
2 3 27 5:09.46 Kirt Dillon 7 13.98
3 4 25 5:08.33 Gerald Oisten 4 12.99
4 5 23 5:14.51 Austin Eley 12 11.72
5 1 -- DNS -- Pete G.

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! what an intense day of racing. I really had alot of fun today specialy because of the New layout and also for the close racing from everyone. I thank all the drivers for coming out and i know i had a blast. Hope to see you all next weekend. SORRY about not posting the results from friday i forgot to get the results i think the finishing order was like Jesse, Andrew, Jason, Fred. One amazing part of friday is that me and Jesse both TQed. We tied the TQ and in the main everyone pulled off exept jesse because he had a flawless run.

-Andrew-


----------



## John Warner

Fred..... Those things are the Reedy "H" brushes. I believe they were designed
to increase RPM. And were used mainly for oval racing but I may be wrong.


----------



## Blueskid

Hmm so that's where all the sedans were at today... Was only 12th scale in Jenison today.. Interesting..


----------



## A-team:T4

A cheaper sedan class might be the motivation I need to race my sedan for the first time. Anything to keep costs down and fun up is a no brainer in my opinion. But if you want to stay with the same old money talks and the losers walk, you can keep watchin them walk right out the door and not come back. Worrying about the stock class shrinking while YOU are trying to practice for the nats, I think that sums up some of the problems with this hobby, more concern for one self instead of trying to do the things that might need to be done to grow the turn out. But if watching attendance fall off is your goal you can ignore my opinions. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RLKnapster

knapster said:


> I'd say the best thing to do at this point if your really serious about running this class, it is to get those Mabuchi motor rubber tire lipo battery cars on the track and develope the class. You'll have to start somewhere and for some seeing is believing.
> Just my 2 cents.


It seems like the above statement would be a good solution? If you really want to run this class just bring them out.


----------



## BenVanBoom

I hope to make it out next Friday. My dad has busy pulling cars out of the ditch thats why i did not race.......


----------



## John Warner

And Saturday Mr. VanBOOM!?


----------



## BenVanBoom

I have a christmas party at 5:30


----------



## John Warner

BenVanBoom said:


> I have a christmas party at 5:30


I don't remember being invited to your Christmas party!


----------



## BenVanBoom

my grandmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Ohhhhhh....... and I thought it was for you!


----------



## Max

If anybody needs any bodies painted... Im free now!!!!
http://web.mac.com/mikekuenning/iWeb/Site/Welcome%20to%20MK%20Designs.html

Max K


----------



## Mike Champ

Max said:


> If anybody needs any bodies painted... Im free now!!!!
> http://web.mac.com/mikekuenning/iWeb/Site/Welcome%20to%20MK%20Designs.html
> 
> Max K


Got mine in the pipe... I've been running my truck body for 2 years now, so it is time to change it... It's gonna look great, like the 8th scale body you've painted for me!!! Thanks Max

Mike


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> Rider's OnRoad Raceway
> 
> 12-02-2006
> Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam:
> Andrew Knapp with 35/5:06.87
> 
> -- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
> 1 1 36 5:08.21 Andrew Knapp 1 18.72
> 2 2 35 5:00.43 Jesse Holman 6 18.67
> 3 4 34 5:04.75 John Warner 10 17.88
> 4 5 33 5:03.87 Denney Barlage 2 17.40
> 5 6 33 5:06.53 Fred Knapp 3 17.25
> 6 3 33 5:08.18 Jason Dudda 5 17.16
> 
> -- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
> 1 2 30 5:05.99 Patrick Mcelwee 8 15.71
> 2 3 27 5:09.46 Kirt Dillon 7 13.98
> 3 4 25 5:08.33 Gerald Oisten 4 12.99
> 4 5 23 5:14.51 Austin Eley 12 11.72
> 5 1 -- DNS -- Pete G.
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! what an intense day of racing. I really had alot of fun today specialy because of the New layout and also for the close racing from everyone. I thank all the drivers for coming out and i know i had a blast. Hope to see you all next weekend. SORRY about not posting the results from friday i forgot to get the results i think the finishing order was like Jesse, Andrew, Jason, Fred. One amazing part of friday is that me and Jesse both TQed. We tied the TQ and in the main everyone pulled off exept jesse because he had a flawless run.
> 
> -Andrew-


*I know I was personally quite happy with the new layout.
It fit's my driving style!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> *I know I was personally quite happy with the new layout.
> It fit's my driving style!!* :thumbsup:


A Drag Strip...? :tongue:


----------



## John Warner

Ya know, that would indeed be optimal!!!
I truly wished there was somewhere to run RC dragcars.
After all, I have three of them that I've never run since I've owned them.


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Fred,
I'm glad to say that I like the new layout.That really works good for my driving style.I'm impressed with actually making it through 2 heats with no problems.I noticed my lap times were alot better on the new layout.The 3rd heat was mostly in the 10s.I was surprised in the main to get a 9.9 lap.It's about time that I get some decent laps.So far,that bumper is holding up.I ordered a new one lastnight.It should be here this week.Anyway,just thought I'd give 2 thumbs up on the track.See you guys Wednesday if you still plan on being out there.Chat with you later.Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Ben,
What's up?Sorry you couldn't make it out.You missed a good race between me and patrick.That new layout is alot better at least for me.My lap times are better.Mainly in the 10s and one was a 9.9.Hopefully you'll make it out this week.How'd you do in cleveland?Just to let you know that I'll buying a different car next month.Can you say FK05?Chat with you later,Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Pete,
Glad to see you out there and racing again.I know I didn't have to give you all that room to pass me,but I'd thought I'd be nice and move out of the way.That car of yours is quick.Can't wait to get my other car next month.Hope you can come out more and kick some rearend.Talk to you later,Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Well.... I seen a "hey Fred". a "hey Ben", a "hey Pete", but no hey Andrew, or hey John or hey Jesse or........!! LoL.... Only giving you a hard time Kirt. 

But I have to agree with you about Pete. He was driving great lines, especially since he's wheeling a car he'd never driven before. Glad to see him back out and racing again!!


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey John,
There,I said "HEY" to you too.Does that make you feel special?I really don't say much to Andrew on the site but I'll give him a "HEY" too.Better yet I'll give a "HEY" to everyone on the site.Hope you all feel special now.Do us all a favor,GET RID OF THE SNOW!Oh well,not much we can do about that.I found a Elite motor truer on ebay.It had 2 days left and was only at $2.25.Is that brand any good?Talk to you later.Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Thank you..... NOW I feel as special as they do! Are you talking about the red one?? It looks like a great deal to me. I'm not to familiar with that brand, but everything looks the same on it as all the rest of the good lathes out there. I'd buy it!!


----------



## John Warner

Max....

I'm pretty much set for bodies at the moment but as soon as I score myself a new 12th scale, you'll be getting the call to paint me up a couple for it. You did a great job on the two sedan bodies. I'm impressed!


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
Yes,it's the red one.I'll bid on it and go from there.It looks like it's in nice shape.See you this weekend,Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Hey Fred,
> I'm glad to say that I like the new layout.That really works good for my driving style.I'm impressed with actually making it through 2 heats with no problems.I noticed my lap times were alot better on the new layout.The 3rd heat was mostly in the 10s.I was surprised in the main to get a 9.9 lap.It's about time that I get some decent laps.So far,that bumper is holding up.I ordered a new one lastnight.It should be here this week.Anyway,just thought I'd give 2 thumbs up on the track.See you guys Wednesday if you still plan on being out there.Chat with you later.Kirt


Kirt,
Glad you like the layout, It was time for a change.
I noticed your lap times droped as well, good job my friend.
So your going to go ahead and make the plunge into a FK05.
Well I think that will gain you a few more tenths off your lap times.
I would recomend that you also try and find some xray springs for it.
The associated set will get you by, but I think the xray springs will help give you optimal performance.
We are still planning on Wednesday, should be fun.


----------



## Dave Walton

Jason I will check a see if I have a ESC laying around you can use. It does not have to be topend to run those type of motors.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Shoot, I may even have an old novak duster sport somewhere you can use!


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> But I digress...Mr. Slaughter, none of this is directed at you. In fact, if someone had a spare speedo I would run that class IN ADDITION to running stock foam. It would be fun.


 Of course the class would only last a week after I send you all home in tears after the total domination of my...














Wait for it.....












Yeah its that kewl.....


















Yokomo YR F2! 12+ year old front wheel drive power baby!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## A-team:T4

stampede said:


> Not to ruffle any feathers but....Mabuchi motors!?! Rubber tires(tyres)!?! Come on guys. You're just taking an already small group of racers and dividing it up into smaller classes. It's no fun making the "A main" if there's only one heat. I'm trying to go faster...not slower.


Beg your pardons, I must have misunderstood. But I still didn't hear anything about new people comin through the door.


----------



## Fred Knapp

A-team:T4 said:


> Beg your pardons, I must have misunderstood. But I still didn't hear anything about new people comin through the door.


Well I can name a few for you.
Brad, Cody and Austin.
They have been with us just a month and are really getting into it.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
If you talk to Jesse before I do,tell him that I'll have the money for his car on Jan.3rd.I WILL NOT BACK OUT ON THIS DEAL.It's time for a change even though the diggity didn't do too bad.I think an xray will improve my driving as well as turning better laps.I see how Patrick is doing with his xray and thinking I should be pulling those kind of laps.I'm not going to pull those laps unless I upgrade my car.Also,ask Jesse if he has any xray springs.If not,Where can I get some?Talk to you later.See you Wednesday,Kirt


----------



## DaWrench

KickyFast:

Hi,

I know you would. those cars were awesome. it was great one of the coolest cars Yokomo ever made.
Saturday at BFG. had lots of fun. I'll have to get one of those Truggies soon. LMK about this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Tim,
How you doing?I'm good ,I guess.Well I have to say that it's almost time to retire the diggity.I'll be making a jump in the right direction into a fk05 next month.I did good this past weekend pulling mainly 10s in the 3rd heat an a 9.9 in the main.Finished 2nd in both.The new layout is nice.I can drive through it better than the old layout.Just thought I'd say "HI" and let you know what's going on.Talk to you later,Kirt


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> LMK about this weekend.


 I'm thinking I would like to go to the CRL race at CEFX saturday for some 19t rubber, and stock foam. It will depend on wether my new ride shows up in time...
 
  my dope fly new ride... 
 
  And look what else I found, and of course ordered.. 
 
  And some of these... 

And then its a matter of figuring out which cars I am going to keep. The TC4, and MSX will probally be on the block soon. The losi will be scavenged for another project I have in mind.

Saturday was a blast, even if the rally had some issues with the jumps. The more I think about it, the more I think it would be fun to try some rubber touring on that other space straight on the cement. A few of the other old skool sedan racers thought it sounded like it would be fun.

Mike

oops, linkies fixed...


----------



## BenVanBoom

Kirt that is sweet to see you went a 9.9. I hope to make it out on Friday.


----------



## BenVanBoom

Anyone looking for a trinity dyna pulse. I have a like new one for 45.00 its only a cuple weeks old......


----------



## DaWrench

Kirt:

Hi,

Your making the right move by going to XRay. the 05 is a great sedan. we still run ours alot. the Diggity car it good also. you should keep it and run it outdoors or on rubber tires.
Gald your getting better. sounds like your getting fast enough to start giving John some fun. and soon you'll be chasing Fead and Andrew down.
I'm still having problems with lungs, Saturday was a good day so I got out of the house. 

Thanks


----------



## BenVanBoom

who is a team t4.


----------



## BenVanBoom

*t4*

who is a team t4.


----------



## BenVanBoom

jason how is it going????????????????



ben Vandoorn


----------



## BenVanBoom

Ha Ha Ha Ha Thats Not Funny. It Gets Exspensive.. My Dad Has Been Pulling Cars Out Of The Ditch So I Could Not Get A Ride. Weather Looks Good For Friday So I Hope To Be There


----------



## Blueskid

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I just spoke with Josh. Below are the CRL dates. Seems that lot's of racers weren't sure when it started. Spread the word around and get the attendance up.
> 
> *12/9 Race 2*
> 1/13 Race 3
> 2/24 Race 4
> 3/24 Race 5
> 4/14 Fun Run
> 
> Make Josh proud rubber tire guys. Josh let you into the series this year. Hope to see a couple of heats of you from here on out. Get the word out.
> 
> 1/12th scale stock was the biggest class at the first one. And that's without some key players (Ft. Wayne, Walt and Jody, etc.).




So who's going this weekend?!?!?


----------



## Blueskid

Wow, us from GR sure do talk a lot on Hobby talk! Everyday I come to check the thread I gota read though 3 PAGES of NEW posts!! 



So what do I do? Flood some more!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RLKnapster

Wow when i woke up this morning we were on page 129. 
-Andrew-


----------



## Denney

3 Mini-Z's, actually...and the track is flipped back over now.

Not that any of that means anything to anyone...I just felt like saying it.


----------



## carcraze1004

Andrew,
You can thank me for the responses.I was just posting my threads about the new layout and saying "HI" to all those I haven't talked to in a while.Besides,If I didn't post any threads,people would wonder what happened to me.I can't wait to get that car from Jesse.I'll try to survive another month with the diggity.After that,I'll have to get used to a complete different car.Oh well,It'll be worth it.See you on wednesday.Kirt


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> Slaughter- Actually, Denney and myself were talking about running Mini Coopers.


Well it just so happens that Bill finished building his yesterday, and I should have mine by the end of the week. I of course will be running an hpi civic body. But I don't see why we can't run them all together in the 8 minute rubber class. My front wheel drive yoke of course will be sportin a white one of these....

I think it would be fun as all get out, and I think I could convince some of the old crew to come out and run.

8 minutes, mabuchi motors proper racing bodies. It could work, maybe even be fun... :thumbsup:

And I agree as well on the competition thing. I will still have a foam car, and have my weird cars that I am way to addicted to (that half the time don't work very well) with the old skool sedan bodies I love so much. 

My original point was never to replace what is going on now. Just another take on it, and a cheaper way to jump in with whatever ya gotz.

Mike


----------



## carcraze1004

Denny,
Should we bring our mini-z's out to riders this weekend?I have a MR015 with a mod motor.I'll bring mine out if anyone wants to try it.Just remember if anyone breaks it,you bought it.Just Kidding.Talk to you later,Kirt


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> Actually, Denney and myself were talking about running Mini Coopers.


One more thing, I don't know about the minis, but the suzukis swifts that Bill and I have/getting come with an electronic speed control for around $100 with the right coupons/store.

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Well it just so happens that Bill finished building his yesterday, and I should have mine by the end of the week. I of course will be running an hpi civic body. But I don't see why we can't run them all together in the 8 minute rubber class. My front wheel drive yoke of course will be sportin a white one of these....
> 
> I think it would be fun as all get out, and I think I could convince some of the old crew to come out and run.
> 
> 8 minutes, mabuchi motors proper racing bodies. It could work, maybe even be fun... :thumbsup:
> 
> And I agree as well on the competition thing. I will still have a foam car, and have my weird cars that I am way to addicted to (that half the time don't work very well) with the old skool sedan bodies I love so much.
> 
> My original point was never to replace what is going on now. Just another take on it, and a cheaper way to jump in with whatever ya gotz.
> 
> Mike


Very well articulated points of view Mike.

Andrew and I have Bolink Legends that are fun to drive also
I know that most people run them on an oval course, but Andrew and I used to run them on a road course now and then and have a ball.


----------



## RLKnapster

*Riders On-Line PostWay*

I noticed there was a couple comments about all the posting happening so I decided to make up a heat board for the posting Averages.

TQ For Stock Poster--John Warner-- 2.2

--A-Main Posters-- Average Posts 
1. John Warner 2.20 
2. Fred Knapp 1.27
3. Kirt Dillon .96
4. Mike Howe .72

--B-Main Posters-- Average Posts
1. Jason Dudda .42
2. Bill D. .39
3. Jesse Holman .22
4. Pete G. .13

--C-Main Posters-- Average Posts
1. Denney Barlage .12
2. Andrew Knapp .11
3. Mike Slaughter .08
4. Ben Vandoorn 8.68 (needs a few more posts for real average)


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think John needs to step up to Modified Posting, he's running away with it.


----------



## RLKnapster

Good Job John Just because you can't win at the track dosen't mean you can't win here. lol


----------



## RLKnapster

hehehehehe


----------



## BenVanBoom

you guys are crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Denney

All you sponsored posters are ruining it for us sportsman guys...


----------



## RLKnapster

Denney said:


> All you sponsored posters are ruining it for us sportsman guys...


A cheaper posting class might be the motivation I need to race my keyboard in a second class. Anything to keep costs down and fun up is a no brainer in my opinion. But if you want to stay with the same old money talks and the losers walk, you can keep watchin them walk right off the net and not come back. Worrying about the stock posting class shrinking while YOU are trying to practice for the mains, I think that sums up some of the problems with this posting hobby, more concern for one self instead of trying to do the things that might need to be done to grow the registrations. But if watching registrations fall off is your goal you can ignore my opinions.


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> All you sponsored posters are ruining it for us sportsman guys...


This is all way to funny!! Only Andrew could come up with something like this! Sponsored??? After all, I am a lifetime member. Should tell ya something!! Anyway, back to the lead!


----------



## A-team:T4

:wave: I'm flattered someone wanted to paraphrase lil ol' me.


----------



## John Warner

I also think I have more posting races under my belt with 5,504 since 2000!
Practice does pay after all. Must be why I have to keep replacing my keyboard quite often. Glad you didn't add in my posts from the "other" RC sites/threads! Yikes!!


----------



## John Warner

A-team:T4 said:


> :wave: I'm flattered someone wanted to paraphrase lil ol' me.


And once again..... care to step out from behind that screename and identify yourself to the rest of us, or would you prefer to remain anonymous?


----------



## RLKnapster

A-Team we are all about having fun thats all!!!!!!!


----------



## A-team:T4

Does my name really matter? A rose by any other name smells just as sweet. As far as I know, I am no one you know. Just someone from Grand Rapids thinking about running sedans.


----------



## RLKnapster

Just To let you all now I will be resorting for the 2nd round of qualifing posts. So far a few people have moved around the posters board.
-Andrew-


----------



## RLKnapster

From Shakespeare's Romeo and Juliet, 1594: Gotta love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A-team:T4

:hat: performed in 1594, printed in 1597.


----------



## John Warner

Well then, stop thinking and bring it!

We'll even let you wear a mask so we can't see who you are.


----------



## A-team:T4

That's phantom of the opera.


----------



## BenVanBoom

Andrew hope we have a snow day VANBOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMmm


----------



## John Warner

A-team:T4 said:


> That's phantom of the opera.


If nothing else, I guess your also a philosopher?


----------



## John Warner

I got it..... You're related to John Deere Green aren't you!


----------



## BenVanBoom

John you have to go to masters posting.


----------



## John Warner

BenVanBoom said:


> John you have to go to masters posting.


I think NOT! Master's on the boards is 56 from what I understand.


----------



## RLKnapster

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Looks like your all alone Andrew


----------



## RLKnapster

The New Heat Boards should be posted at 9:00


----------



## John Warner

Remember...... F5 every few minutes!


----------



## RLKnapster

*Riders On-Line PostWay*

:freak:


----------



## SMVracing

RLKnapster said:


> I noticed there was a couple comments about all the posting happening so I decided to make up a heat board for the posting Averages.
> 
> TQ For Stock Poster--John Warner-- 2.2
> 
> --A-Main Posters-- Average Posts
> 1. John Warner 2.20
> 2. Fred Knapp 1.27
> 3. Kirt Dillon .96
> 4. Mike Howe .72
> 
> --B-Main Posters-- Average Posts
> 1. Jason Dudda .42
> 2. Bill D. .39
> 3. Jesse Holman .22
> 4. Pete G. .13
> 
> --C-Main Posters-- Average Posts
> 1. Denney Barlage .12
> 2. Andrew Knapp .11
> 3. Mike Slaughter .08
> 4. Ben Vandoorn 8.68 (needs a few more posts for real average)


I got to pick it up to make the show maybe make an adjustment or two.


----------



## RLKnapster

If you want in just tell me


----------



## John Warner

SMVracing said:


> I got to pick it up to make the show maybe make an adjustment or two.


I think you need quicker return springs and lighter weight oil on your keyboard.


----------



## SMVracing

Is Austin's brother going to race this weekend or is he still learning.

I cheated like hell and still couldn't catch him-Fred Knapp (quote of month)

Colin


----------



## RLKnapster

SMVracing said:


> Is Austin's brother going to race this weekend or is he still learning.
> 
> Colin


Well i am going to have him just practice for a couple more weeks untill he can drive it then we will have one more person to race. I really had austen start too earley so i think i will do it right with cody.


----------



## John Warner

Colin.... I have to agree. I hate being out-cheated!
(quote by Joe Bush)


----------



## RLKnapster

RLKnapster said:


> I noticed there was a couple comments about all the posting happening so I decided to make up a heat board for the posting Averages.
> 
> TQ For Stock Poster--John Warner-- 2.2
> 
> --A-Main Posters-- Average Posts
> 1. John Warner 2.20
> 2. Fred Knapp 1.27
> 3. Kirt Dillon .96
> 4. Mike Howe .72
> 
> --B-Main Posters-- Average Posts
> 1. Jason Dudda .42
> 2. Bill D. .39
> 3. Jesse Holman .22
> 4. Pete G. .13
> 
> --C-Main Posters-- Average Posts
> 1. Denney Barlage .12
> 2. Andrew Knapp .11
> 3. Mike Slaughter .08
> 4. Ben Vandoorn 8.68 (needs a few more posts for real average)



For those of you who don't know what this is, it is a race of posting averages.


----------



## Max

wow i must be in the Z main


----------



## Max

Andrew must be in the chapter of math where he's just learning how to average numbers. thats pretty easy...try coming to my school and doing Calc and Triginomntry....


----------



## Max

heh atleast i have more total posts than andrew!!!! woot


----------



## Blueskid

Wow guys... It's outa control!! Hmm.. I think I might need a new keyboard now! You guys just had to turn it into a competition.... now every bit of money that comes my way will go into posting on hobby talk.. I can see it now, a room with 12 computers all set up, all signed into hobby talk.. I'll have macro's set up on each computer that will post something new every 60 seconds, to avoid getting banned from the site.. Each macro will have to be updated every 30min to change the random list of topics.. So I'm not repeteing myself too much.. I wont sleep for days on end.. And after it's all said and done.. ya know when I'm the king of hobby talk posting.. Hank will finally catch on, and delete all my posts.. and I'll have to start all over.. On RC tech or something... Thanks a lot andrew! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> heh atleast i have more total posts than andrew!!!! woot



Give him a couple days.... :freak:


----------



## Blueskid

Max said:


> wow i must be in the Z main



Isn't that about where you always are?!?  







HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :wave:


----------



## Max

wow i just posted 3 in a row im on a roll!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Hey Kirt......
Elite is at $26.00. You'd better get busy!
(1 day 20 hours)

Mike H.....
I have a couple of modified keyboards that might help bring you up to speed!

RLK..... it's 9:03!


----------



## RLKnapster

TQ For Stock Poster--John Warner-- 2.2

Round 2 (as of 9:00pm)
--A-Main Posters-- Average Posts 
1. John Warner 2.20 
2. Fred Knapp 1.27
3. Kirt Dillon .96
4. Mike Howe .72

--B-Main Posters-- Average Posts
1. Jason Dudda .43
2. Bill D. .39
3. Jesse Holman .22
4. Andrew Knapp .14
5. Pete G. .13

--C-Main Posters-- Average Posts
1. Denney Barlage .12
2. Max K. .10
3. Mike Slaughter .08
4. Ben Vandoorn 8.68 (needs a few more posts for real average)
5. Colin Meekoff .04 (I think that is how you spell your last name??)


Were some changes, and a few spots split by a hair. If anyone else would like to join the race to the post champion then let me know.
It would be cool if we had more posters involved for a long race with like 6 rounds of qualifiers and mabey a main with bump ups. I havent really decided how that will work but i can do it. I personally think we should bump john and my dad and mabey kirt out so that other contenders have a shot. But that is just my opinion. Untill tomarrow the boards will change. Max we had some troubles but we managed to squeeze you in.
-Andrew-(4th in the B-main so far)


----------



## Max

Blueskid said:


> Isn't that about where you always are?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :wave:


 Mike....your sooooooooooooooo funny!!!!!........NOT
















Max K


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> RLK..... it's 9:03!


John, I had to squeeze max in.


----------



## Blueskid

RLKnapster said:


> TQ For Stock Poster--John Warner-- 2.2
> 
> Round 2 (as of 9:00pm)
> --A-Main Posters-- Average Posts
> 1. John Warner 2.20
> 2. Fred Knapp 1.27
> 3. Kirt Dillon .96
> 4. Mike Howe .72
> 
> --B-Main Posters-- Average Posts
> 1. Jason Dudda .43
> 2. Bill D. .39
> 3. Jesse Holman .22
> 4. Andrew Knapp .14
> 5. Pete G. .13
> 
> --C-Main Posters-- Average Posts
> 1. Denney Barlage .12
> 2. Max K. .10
> 3. Mike Slaughter .08
> 4. Ben Vandoorn 8.68 (needs a few more posts for real average)
> 5. Colin Meekoff .04 (I think that is how you spell your last name??)
> 
> 
> Were some changes, and a few spots split by a hair. If anyone else would like to join the race to the post champion then let me know.
> It would be cool if we had more posters involved for a long race with like 6 rounds of qualifiers and mabey a main with bump ups. I havent really decided how that will work but i can do it. I personally think we should bump john and my dad and mabey kirt out so that other contenders have a shot. But that is just my opinion. Untill tomarrow the boards will change. Max we had some troubles but we managed to squeeze you in.
> -Andrew-(4th in the B-main so far)



I think Dudda should make the show! throw like XLB in there too, make it 5 per heat!


----------



## John Warner

Hey now..... Mike Howe's in the "A"!

Andrew.... how can VanDorn be so far down with an 8.68


----------



## Max

so where'd the sedan crowd run off too??.???.....

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Max said:


> so where'd the sedan crowd run off too??.???.....
> 
> Max K


This past weekend they were at Rider's.


----------



## Max

Looks like i'll have to stop by on friday!!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Wow guys... It's outa control!! Hmm.. I think I might need a new keyboard now! You guys just had to turn it into a competition.... now every bit of money that comes my way will go into posting on hobby talk.. I can see it now, a room with 12 computers all set up, all signed into hobby talk.. I'll have macro's set up on each computer that will post something new every 60 seconds, to avoid getting banned from the site.. Each macro will have to be updated every 30min to change the random list of topics.. So I'm not repeteing myself too much.. I wont sleep for days on end.. And after it's all said and done.. ya know when I'm the king of hobby talk posting.. Hank will finally catch on, and delete all my posts.. and I'll have to start all over.. On RC tech or something... Thanks a lot andrew! :thumbsup:


Mike, thats just way to funny.
Some how I can see you doing all of that.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Andrew.... how can VanDorn be so far down with an 8.68


I think Ben had a bunch of short posts. 
We'll have to check the results went it comes out of the printer.


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> and I'll have to start all over.. On RC tech or something...


Uh-oh..... he mentioned the "other" site!! :drunk:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wow, four pages of stock keyboard post racing and i'm whipped, even after missing
most of the last three pages.


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> Mike, thats just way to funny.
> Some how I can see you doing all of that.



Hey what can I say.. I'm a computer Gamer...  I know how to win! :tongue:


----------



## John Warner

I can relate. Just as I was about to lap the field, I went to stretch out and kicked
the plug to the computer. By the time it rebooted I went almost two posts down!


----------



## DaWrench

Hi,

That's ok............. I'll just watch.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I can't take it, this is to darn funny.


----------



## Blueskid

*Stadium Buggy Anyone?*

As some of you might know, I ran truck's last saturday night in Jenison.. And well... I enjoyed the company, but was a little bit disapointed in the performance of my sluggish truck.. I beleive I have become a tad bit "Used" to the way a sedan drives... But the sad thing is, I really enjoy racing with some of the people that are a regular crowd up there.. After such an experince some might call it quits, and catch up with the people another time.. But I for one decided to try something different... Look like she's ready for some carpet? :thumbsup: 












A few kept asking if I'd run buggy once again.. but I really dont wana put my precious RC10B4 though that kinda punishment.. But heck, the MRC 4wd? pfft.. It's not associated! Let's have some fun! :tongue:


----------



## John Warner

And I know those 26mm Jaco 2-stage tires will hook up..
but I don't know if they'll hold that much power!


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> And I know those 26mm Jaco 2-stage tires will hook up..
> but I don't know if they'll hold that much power!



Yeah I was wondering if those rims would hold up to the jumps and such.. I really just put them on for looks.. I think I'll use a set of nitro shoes or something I got laying around.. when I actually put it on the track.. I just thought those rims looked kinda Kewl!


----------



## John Warner

Any body looking for a steal of a deal on a T2? Check this one out!!!

T2


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
I'm gonna have to let that lathe go.I now have to replace the exhaust on my truck which will run me around $200.If it wasn't for that,I'd try to win the auction.Oh well,I'll get one in time.Talk to you later,Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Jason,
I know that there won't be a class for the mini-z's.It just won't feel right running that small car.Heck,you won't even be able to see it in certain areas.I was just playing around.I'm not bringing it out.Talk to you later,Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

A-team,
If you want to run sedans,then make an appearance.You might like it,you might not.I realize that you want to run a cheap class and that's fine,but i'm NOT going to do that class.I'm happy running what I have.Like someone else said,we're in it to have FUN anf that's it.Besides,we run against the computer,not eachother.We just want to see our lap times and try to improve if needed.


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
I told A-team to make an appearance.I guess we will find out who the person is if they show up and reveal themself.Whoever it is,likes spaceships.Must be into Startrek or Starwars.Oh well,we'll see what happens.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kirt, I see how you are.
Making a move for the number two slot with four posts in a row.

He takes alook on the inside, across the space bar and on to the arrow keys.
With a quick maneuver he's on the number pad and up to the function keys but can he do it?

No. 
I throw a block in with another post.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
So,you want that number 1 spot do you.Well I just looked on the inside and passed you.Now What.I'd rather do this that drive on those roads.I can't help it that I like to post threads.At least this way,it keeps me outta trouble.I'll get that spot one way or another.Just wait and see.By the way,I posted 4 in a row not 3.


----------



## carcraze1004

Mike,
Nice looking buggy.Now do yourself a favor and DRIVE THAT THING!Don't be a chicken.I felt that way before I started running at riders but I got over it.Don't take me serious,I'm just kiddin around.Are you coming out on Friday?Talk to you later,Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Hummmm........ so who's up late still posting??


----------



## DaWrench

Mike:

Hi,

It looks good........but those tires look a little small. maybe some buggy wheels.


----------



## Blueskid

DaWrench said:


> Mike:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> It looks good........but those tires look a little small. maybe some buggy wheels.


Actually I think the smaller wheels are gona be great for this car.. the biggest problem with this car has always been the gearing.. With it all stock, you can't gear it for anything other than a stock motor without cooking the motor.. The spur gears they made for this car were way too small.. and with the stock motor mount you can't move the motor but about 4 teeth anyway.... BUT my car isn't stock either.. it has a custom made motor mount that allows you to slide the motor, rather than twist like a TC3(trust me, not as good as a TC3)... also since the V2 buggy came out, they started making bigger spur gears... So I have the biggest spur they make.. 76t.. Now with the smaller sedan wheels I think I could effectivly gear about any motor the weak drive train can handle! I also would like to figure out a way to put TC3 diff gears in this thing... I do however have a set of tires soaking right now to get the rubber off, in case I wana make some foams with the stock rims..


----------



## RLKnapster

1 Day + a bounch of posters = 7 pages of posts WOW


----------



## Phat Dakota

kickyfast said:


> Well it just so happens that Bill finished building his yesterday, and I should have mine by the end of the week. I of course will be running an hpi civic body. But I don't see why we can't run them all together in the 8 minute rubber class. My front wheel drive yoke of course will be sportin a white one of these....
> 
> I think it would be fun as all get out, and I think I could convince some of the old crew to come out and run.
> 
> 8 minutes, mabuchi motors proper racing bodies. It could work, maybe even be fun... :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


So, it just so happens that I have a Tamiya Fwd car and a lot of rubber tires sitting in a box in the basement doing nothing right now. If I remember right that car is the same as the Mini Cooper kit but has chassis and suspension arm extensions to fit a normal sedan body. One question though. Aren't mini cooper tires smaller than regular sedan tires? We need to all sit down and come up with some specs for doing this if we are serious.


----------



## Guest

*Because Andy asked for it...*

*4. PROCEDURE*



* 4.1 Your Johnson does the pushin*



4.1.1 All racers will use there Johnson. No Johnson may be bigger, nor smaller than anybody else’s Johnson. The size of thy Johnson will be 540 and thy turns shall beith 27 so sayeth I.

4.1.2 Thy shall not put there Johnson in a vice to change its size, nor shall ye open up thy Johnson to playeth with the inside bitz. Thy Johnson shall remain closed and unchanged from its natural form.



*4.2 Electronic whatsamigiggers.*



4.2.1 I recommend you have some for maximizing the pleasure of your Johnson motor.

4.2.2 Electronics that are deemed to increase the performance of your Johnson or any other part of you chassis are not allowed. (e.g. gyros, slip-sensing systems etc.)



 *4.3 Battery powered Johnson*



4.3.1 any 6 cell nimh, or nicad as well as 2 cell lithium derived battery to not exceedith a nominal voltage of 7.4 may be used to power your Johnson.



 *4.4 Putting your Johnson in a hot body.*



4.4.1 Racing bodies are encouraged but not mandatory. We will however make fun of you if you show up with a body that does not resemble a car found in nature.

4.4.2 If this is ever deemed successful enough to pull off a once a month points race or other such undertaking a body that does not resemble a real or fictitious race team shall not be eligible for points, prizes, and the eternal adoration of the millions of fans in the toy car racing world.



 *4.5 Beauty is only skin deep.*



4.5.1 Chassis, any 1/10th scaleish shod with a racing body is eligible. Pan cars with sedan or GTP bodies, tamiya f1 cars, tamiya LMP cars etc. Sedans etc.

4.5.2 If an equivalent exists in the roar rulebook those weights are to be used. If not, e.g. fw drive, they shall be fudged at a later date.



*4.6 Comparing you Johnson **car** with others.*



4.6.1 In traditional Lemans style if the number of cars can be safely ran at the same time all cars shall run together.


4.6.2 Results. Results will be determined based on your class. E.g. a race of 10 cars, 4 sedans, 2 minis, 2 pan cars, 2 fw drive sedans, and all run together, the two pan cars would be classified separately.

4.6.3 This rule is open to further fudging as deemed necessary.

4.6.4 Ye shall let thy faster one by! Unless the faster car declares a dual, in which case he/she asked for it! (just don’t break anything ok?)



 *4.7 Johnson jealousy*



4.7.1 All protests shall be handled in time honored ways. E.g. ro sham bo, tug o’ war between Johnson cars, sheep testicle eating contest etc.

4.7.2 On second thought, don’t protest……just have fun…



 *4.8 Race format*



4.8.1 Race length shall be 8 minutes long for both qualifying, and mains. And lordy we will try to get in as many as possible without pissing off the race director, or marshals.



*4.9 Rubber*



4.9.1 All cars shall use rubber tires of the appropriate size and scale for their respective cars, if rubber tires are not available, e.g. f1, or LMP then they may use foams.

4.9.2 At this time the rubbers shall not be controlled, however racers are encouraged to use what they have available and remember to keep it cheap and simple. Again this rule may be fudged at anytime and if anyone is caught buying 47 different inserts, and 84 different tires will be pointed at, and laughed at for being way to serious. Obviously there Johnson motor is in adequate and they feel the need to compensate.





Note, Johnson may be interchanged for Mabuchi were used.


----------



## Denney

Andy - The hot set-up for Mini tires are the HPI mini belted X-patterns. I have an extra set (or two) that you could try out. The standard Tamiya kit tyres are too hard.

Denney


----------



## Denney

And for all you post-racers...Just remember, everyone thinks there fast on their home computer, but the real measuring stick is when you enter one of the large national forums. It's a whole different game when you're forced to use hand-out computers and control keyboards - sometimes with rubber keys...


----------



## Phat Dakota

Kool, thanks for the info Denney. I'll have to dig out that car to see if it's still all there. I did download the manual for it and compared it to the parts from the kit Bill and Mike have and it does have a longer chassis and wider arms, but everything else seems to be the same. I have a half day vacation this Friday so I might have to try and get everything together on it and bring it out. I also have my new 1/12th scale car and radio comming in on Wed. so it looks like I'm going to be pretty busy for the rest of the week.

And Mike, thanks for the lowdown on the rules for everyones Johnson and rubbers, but I don't think I'll be putting mine in a vise or opening it up to make it better, Ouch!:drunk:


----------



## Guest

Phat Dakota said:


> but I don't think I'll be putting mine in a vise or opening it up to make it better, Ouch!:drunk:


Tis true. They would crunch them down to get the magnets closer to the arm.

But in reality that was all just off the top of my head. I won't pretend that I have all the answers. But it should be a class by the people for the people.

Mike


----------



## Phat Dakota

I agree, I think for just something off the top of your head it's pretty darn good.


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
It's just me.I wasn't tired until 1am or so.I know I'll never catch you guys as far as the posts go,but I won't give up just yet.Later,Kirt


----------



## Phat Dakota

Carpet Rodent


----------



## Ntwadumela

Kickyfast: Way too damn funny. If that kind of attitude holds for this class, you might even see me back out to race on-road! Hmm, wonder where I can find an old Tamiya FF car?


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> Carpet Rodent


If you don't mind me asking, what exactly is a Carpet Rodent? 
Is that the same as a Rug Rat? Who's it manufactured by?

ThanX!
John


----------



## Max

John Warner said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what exactly is a Carpet Rodent?
> Is that the same as a Rug Rat? Who's it manufactured by?
> 
> ThanX!
> John


 John,
I beleive that he's reffering to a Rug Rat....Rat=Rodent!!!
so what kind of 12th scale are you getting john?? CRC maybe??

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Max said:


> John,
> I believe that he's referring to a Rug Rat....Rat=Rodent!!!
> so what kind of 12th scale are you getting john?? CRC maybe??
> 
> Max K


Yes sir, CRC it'll be. Originally I wanted to go with the new Gen-X, but after watching it's debut in Cleveland I've decided to go with the 3.2R.


----------



## John Warner

And who knows, I'd also entertain the idea of a speedmerchant.
Their pretty much the same as far as suspension and layout is concerned.


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> And who knows, I'd also entertain the idea of a speedmerchant.


Are you sure theres enough time to get it before Cleveland next year? 

Mike


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred.
If you get this post before you go to riders,could you bring your motor lathe?I need the comm cut on the p2k.It doesn't look that bad,but it could use a cut.Thanks alot.See you tomorrow,Kirt


----------



## Phat Dakota

Denney said:


> Andy - The hot set-up for Mini tires are the HPI mini belted X-patterns. I have an extra set (or two) that you could try out. The standard Tamiya kit tyres are too hard.
> 
> Denney


yeah I'd like to try them out. What inserts do you use? I see there are only two choices. Either hard or soft.

I found my car in the basement and have to order some parts and a body, but should be ready to go for some testing on Friday night. I have to build a couple stick packs as well :freak:


And yes John, Max decifered my secret code for the car I bought, an IRS Rugrat. I'm selling the D12V2 to Mr. Clean on Sat.


----------



## John Warner

Thanks Andy & Max. I seriously was confused and disoriented (pretty normal for me) as to what car you were talking about. Hopefully 12th scale is going to actually make it's reappearance stick around for good this time. One can only keep his fingers crossed at this point! I'm excited about the opportunity to wheel one again since it's been a few years or more since I've owned one.

So..... anybody have a 3.2R or a Speedmerchant for sale reasonable?


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Thanks Andy & Max. I seriously was confused and disoriented (pretty normal for me) as to what car you were talking about. Hopefully 12th scale is going to actually make it's reappearance stick around for good this time. One can only keep his fingers crossed at this point! I'm excited about the opportunity to wheel one again since it's been a few years or more since I've owned one.
> 
> So..... anybody have a 3.2R or a Speedmerchant for sale reasonable?


My 3.2r is still avalible John. Send me a pm or something.. I really wana get a new sedan, so I'm trying to get some cash together..


----------



## Denney

Andy - All the ones I've bought came with an open-cell foam insert & I just used those. The one set I tried with HPI's molded inserts (Soft) always seemed too stiff to get much traction - even on carpet. Dope the fronts about half & full on the rears, and let the rears soak about twice as long as the fronts.


----------



## Guest

Phat Dakota said:


> I have to build a couple stick packs as well :freak:


 Andy,

Your more than welcome to use my carbon lipo pack if you would like. Bill sez they pretty much drop right in.

Mike


----------



## Phat Dakota

Denney said:


> Andy - All the ones I've bought came with an open-cell foam insert & I just used those. The one set I tried with HPI's molded inserts (Soft) always seemed too stiff to get much traction - even on carpet. Dope the fronts about half & full on the rears, and let the rears soak about twice as long as the fronts.


 Ok, it didn't say if they came with inserts or not. I won't need to borrow your tires either now. I have a set on it's way. And of course the parts I needed plus the price of a BMW Mini Cooper body was over $60 so I just did the retarded thing and bought a whole new kit!?



kickyfast said:


> Andy,
> Your more than welcome to use my carbon lipo pack if you would like. Bill sez they pretty much drop right in.
> Mike


 Sweet, I was talking with Tom yesterday about that and he said they should. I may just take you up on your offer. I'll have to see on Friday if my cash flow will allow me to buy one and a charger, and if they don't sell the one sitting in the store.

Also one thing to let you guys know about off the bat. On the car I have now I have full bearings, a ball diff and Hpi shocks on it. But since I do have another kit comming I can swap parts out for stock parts if anyone has a real gripe about it.


----------



## Guest

Phat Dakota said:


> Also one thing to let you guys know about off the bat. On the car I have now I have full bearings, a ball diff and Hpi shocks on it. But since I do have another kit comming I can swap parts out for stock parts if anyone has a real gripe about it.


 
Pfffftttt! Who cares. A mabuchi motor is a great equalizer. 


Mike


----------



## Phat Dakota

That's what I thought as well. I don't even know where to start with springs and oil so I may just opt for the cheapo shocks that only have a few different spring options.


----------



## Denney

I would definately recommend a bearing set...the std plastic bushing are pretty lame. No other mods on my car. Also the Tamiya bodies are way too expensive, HPI still makes the Mini Cooper body (HPI #7206), it fits perfect and is only $20.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I guess we'll just have to call you Captain Lame O then won't we?


----------



## Phat Dakota

Yeah, no kidding. I don't want to see this turn into an all out $ pit either. I found a webisite that has some pretty good info on tips and tricks, and the only thing they say is a real must are the bearings. The Swift Kit that Bill and Mike bought has bearings in the transmission from what I understand, so you only need to buy 8 axle bearings, and you get a cheapo ESC with it. I only wanted the BMW Mini b/c I wanted that body, and already had all the other stuff. And after reading that site I'm going to keep the cheapo shocks and do their little mod on them

The website I found can be located HERE

Also we could run them out at Raw Roots too with some minor changes. LOOKY

How about on a velodrome with mod motores like THIS


----------



## Phat Dakota

See, don't be a party pooper, heck we may even be able to get Denney to make an appearance at an off road track if we do that! It says that Mini T tires are a direct fit onto the stock wheels. So all you really need is longer shocks and a chassis guard


----------



## DaWrench

Stampede:

Hi,

Theres a Mini for sale in the swap section for 80 bucks. e mail him and see if it has bearings. if you need a speedo call me.
as for a servo.......I need one too.
I'm putting a TL-01 together as soon as I find all the parts. it's not a Mini but it'll have to due untill I get back to work. any leads on a Volvo 850 wagon body would be great!!!!!.

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

Lol looking at those pics kinda makes me feel sorry for the Marshals!


----------



## John Warner

I wonder what happened to RLK? He hasn't been in since Monday!


----------



## Blueskid

Dang it Worn Out!! CLEAN OUT YOUR INBOX!!! 






Please..


----------



## Max

Anybody going to the CRL rac this weekend.....
I might...

Max K


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> Dang it Worn Out!! CLEAN OUT YOUR INBOX!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please..


Okay, done!!


----------



## WarpWind

Andy, my Swift has bushings in the transmission and bearings on the axles. The only thing I'm thinking of changing is spending $15 or so and putting oil filled shocks on it. But I'll decide after I run it Friday. And I'm running a 20 tooth pinion. It's what came with it. And my only other choice in gearing is a 16 or 18 tooth pinion gear.

The Carbon pack fits with only one slight adjustment. A small amount of material needs to be ground off on the side holders. No big deal. It's like Viagra for my Johnson. It'll keep going and going and.... roll over and go to sleep.......


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> It's like Viagra for my Johnson. It'll keep going and going and.... roll over and go to sleep.......


I hear using Viagra will also prevent you from rolling out of bed.
And..... their using it now for the male patients at burn hospitials to keep the sheets off of them.


----------



## John Warner

I tried to take one the other day, but it got stuck in my throat......
...... Funny thing is, I woke the next morning with a stiff neck!


----------



## Guest

Well DaWrench, it has been clinched. A Warpedwind and I will be heading down to CEFX for the CRL race. Lipo is allowed in rubber was all I needed to hear. Shoot me a pm if your still going and want to carpool.

Mike


----------



## John Warner

Must be everybody took their sleeping pills early.
Either that or they went shopping or something.
Been very, very quiet in here all night!!!!


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
it must be the other night with all the posts must have worn everyone out.It was fun but we do need our sleep.Are you going to riders this weekend?I was out there tonight along with Fred,Andrew,Jason and Jesse.Talk to you later,
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Hey Kirt,

Yep, I plan on being there this weekend. And maybe you're correct, their all to tired, or else they wore out their keyboards. Hope you guys had fun tonight. I talked to VanBoom, and I think he'll be there Friday evening and part of Saturday as well.


----------



## Blueskid

Good John, I was just letting you know your Box was full is all.. :thumbsup: now if someone wanted to pm you.. they could! :tongue:


----------



## Blueskid

Well I made it up to Jenison on tues night to run some laps with my MRC 4wd buggy.. My first couple laps felt kinda funny, the buggy was way undergeard.. Tires were still wet with dope.. And it just felt very different from the truck I had ran on Saturday.. but after I ran about 10 laps with out making any mistakes.. I started to realize the thing was very easy to drive.. So I started to push it more and more.. and it just took everything I could throw at it.. I was also very susprised how well it took to the jumps.. Those jumps tend to be very hard on the B4/T4.. Always getting throwen around mid air.. Lap after lap was very successful Flying over the the Table top in the middle of the straight.. Which is normally a big problem for buggys.. Also the car went through the turns like a sedan.. I was very impressed by the corner speed I was able to carry.. BUT one unlucky time I skyed over the top a tad bit off line and came down with all the weight on the left rear wheel.. The buggy was fine, but the nitro shoe rim that happened to be in that spot wasn't... Pretty much shattered the rim.. Looks pretty cool.. But I had so much fun driving the buggy I felt it was worth the cost of the Foam to make some real wheels for it.. Also the Ride height with the Sedan wheels was just way too low.. I was pretty much riding on the chassis the whole time.. Can't wait to try this thing out with some real wheels! :thumbsup: 










I guess these days I'm just so interested in sedans, that the truck just didn't seem to be much fun to me last saturday.. But there are so many people I enjoy racing with that are regulars in stadium. Rather than drop stadium all together, I'm trying to find something I can enjoy working on/driving, that will allow me to take the jumps too! I think I may have found it!  Also sometimes the high competition of On road racing can wear on a person.. So it's nice to have something that is just FUN to do, where one can just enjoy drving and not be so worried about how fast it's going..


----------



## DaWrench

KickyFast:

Hi,

I'd love to go to CEFX this Saturday but I have to help pull out the washer/dryer. stove, dishwasher and fridge.they are finally are starting to replace some of the stuff damaged in the flood. 
Mini has my truck all day as he has tests. 
if you want anything LMK.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Walton

Mike H. Are they going to let you run with the other 2 wheel drive buggies with out them crying that your is a 4 wheel drive.:devil:


----------



## carcraze1004

Jason,
If you get this message before tomorrow,could you bring a front bumper for my car?I'll give you the money for it.I got in touch with Damon and he sent the stuff out yesturday.He even through in some extras like a motor mount,arms and some other parts that he said were just layin around.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey Bill, or anyone for that fact. Do you have the 27MHZ Module for your Helios? And if you do would you consider selling it since your running a spectrum setup? Unfortunately the old modules don't work with the new radio so I now have 6 receivers that are useless.


----------



## Fred Knapp

A-team:T4 said:


> A cheaper sedan class might be the motivation I need to race my sedan for the first time. Anything to keep costs down and fun up is a no brainer in my opinion. .


Is anyone still interested in developing a cheaper sedan class? Seem like we somehow got side tracked and we're talking about several different classes now. Actually I thought that the rubber tire and mabuchi motor thing was a great place to start.


----------



## Guest

knapster said:


> Actually I thought that the rubber tire and mabuchi motor thing was a great place to start.


 I will be there friday with my fw2 yok and evo V for some rubber lovin. It looks like I got a few other yahoos interested as well that will be out Friday. Some will be sportin minis, others sedans. But beggers can't be choosers 'eh?

Mike


----------



## carcraze1004

Jason,
Don't worry about the bumper.Damon sent me 2 along with other parts.See you tomorrow.Thanka anyway.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> I will be there friday with my fw2 yok and evo V for some rubber lovin. It looks like I got a few other yahoos interested as well that will be out Friday. Some will be sportin minis, others sedans. But beggers can't be choosers 'eh?
> 
> Mike


How right you are.
Andrew and I will bring our Bolink cars out as well and run a super cheap class also. Original trinity spec motor and four cell battery.


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> It looks like I got a few other yahoos interested as well that will be out Friday. Some will be sportin minis.
> Mike


Or we could run the bolink cars with minis if no one cares?


----------



## Blueskid

Dave Walton said:


> Mike H. Are they going to let you run with the other 2 wheel drive buggies with out them crying that your is a 4 wheel drive.:devil:


Well Tony doesn't seem to have any problem with it so far.. It was Mr. Clean last saturday that kept egging me on to bring the Buggy out.. And I told him I didn't wana do that to my B4, but if he didn't mind I ran a 4wd buggy I'd consider it.. He said it was cool. But if anyone does happen to complain, I'll just take the drive shaft out and run it 2wd! :thumbsup: I actually did that tues night also, and it still skyed over the jumps with ease.. Also I felt the motor was a bit faster that way, a lot less drag on it.. As far as steering goes, it was a little trickier none the less. but Still very fast!


----------



## Blueskid

Also it's really not about the racing with people I'm after with this buggy.. I just wana have something I enjoy driving.. even if I'm out there alone.. Should be lots of FUN!


----------



## J FAST

Stampede check your pm's


----------



## carcraze1004

To all
I have 3 gp 3300 packs that I'want to sell.Still good packs for practice.Asking $30.00 for all 3.I now have my 3800's.I actually have 4 of them plus my 3600.Let me know.I'll have them with me.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Fred.....

Pure Prairie League?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Did you remember it or did you google it?


----------



## John Warner

googled it


----------



## Fred Knapp

Atleast you'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## John Warner

This is VERY true!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

A-team:T4 said:


> Does my name really matter? A rose by any other name smells just as sweet. As far as I know, I am no one you know. Just someone from Grand Rapids thinking about running sedans.


Hummmm.......... Taking a guess here, but by chance is your name Russ S.???


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> Hummmm.......... Taking a guess here, but by chance is your name Russ S.???


 If by S = Swanson, then no, I can %100 garuntee that. However Russ will be out to play with his johnson Friday, so feel free to ask him. He didn't even know hobby talk existed until yesterday when we showed him the rules at riders.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

I was just taking a wild guess. But hey... it'll be nice to see
him back racing once again. It's been how many years now??


----------



## John Warner

Since we're talking old names that haven't been racing in a long time.....
Has anybody seen or heard from Pete Helmer?


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Russ will be out to play with his johnson Friday,
> Mike Slaughter


Should be interesting. A bunch of grown men playing with their old Johnson's on a Friday night in the same building.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Since we're talking old names that haven't been racing in a long time.....
> Has anybody seen or heard from Pete Helmer?


And don't forget "MIIIIIIIIIIIITCH!"  :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> Mike, thanks for the lowdown on the rules for everyones Johnson and rubbers, but I don't think I'll be putting mine in a vise or opening it up to make it better, Ouch!:drunk:


Maybe we should have a copy of the Johnson rules on hand tonight just in case of any dispute?


----------



## Dave Walton

knapster said:


> Maybe we should have a copy of the Johnson rules on hand tonight just in case of any dispute?


If it is a run what you brung class how can there be any disputes.:jest:


----------



## Phat Dakota

I think we should be ok to. I printed a copy off and will post it somewhere just b/c it's super funny. I have some more work to do on my car to get it ready, plus I have to water dip the ol' Johnson to get it broken in. The brushes on a new motor are really weird. They're turned 90 degrees from what you would want like this -> ([])

And Jason, I may have a proposition for you that has you racing with us but won't involve you buying another car in case our fun class doesn't take off like hoped. We'll talk about it tonight.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, thats what I was getting at. To funny.


----------



## J FAST

Jason I was wanting to know if you wanted to run 12th scale tonight i only have 1 speedo so i have to swap stuff out let me know


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Are we still doing our heats and the main?It sounds like it's going to be very busy tonight.Just wanted to know.See you around 4 or so.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Jason,
If you want to chase a car on foot,you better get a car with the cord attached to the remote to the car.I can just see people walking their car around the track.
Damon gave me $84.00 in extra parts.I was surprised but I'll take them.See ya tonight.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> Are we still doing our heats and the main?It sounds like it's going to be very busy tonight.Just wanted to know.See you around 4 or so.
> Kirt


Kirt,
Was planning on it. Busy but fun 'eh.


----------



## Guest

Dead sexy... 

I will have one. The new BMI car. So who wants a speedmerchant?

Mike


----------



## J FAST

stampede said:


> Jesse- My 1/12 isn't quite ready. I was going to work on it tonight at the track. If you wanna run a couple packs through yours, you can use my speedo for the night.


Well we dont start untill 7:00 get it ready!!! I want to run 12th scale tonight 
do you just need to put it back together? But its cool dont rush it maybe i can run my rev 4 with the touring cars lol. see ya Jesse


----------



## J FAST

kickyfast said:


> Dead sexy...
> 
> I will have one. The new BMI car. So who wants a speedmerchant?
> 
> Mike


I think John Warner wants a REV 4 HINT HINT John


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Dead sexy...
> 
> I will have one. The new BMI car.


Uh oh. Good luck getting your 13.5 in there. You're in the same boat as me now.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

*I Do!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Do!!!!!!!!!!*



kickyfast said:


> Dead sexy...
> 
> I will have one. The new BMI car. So who wants a speedmerchant?
> 
> Mike


*I Do!!!!!!!!!!!! I Do!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## John Warner

Mike S.......

You Have A PM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesBrink

I'd be interested in running brushless whatever in 1/12.... That might be the cheap class you guys are looking for.

James


----------



## DaWrench

Warpwind/KickyFast:

Hi,

The new B.M.I. car will have a redesigned rear pod so a brushless motor will fit in with no problems. Jason B. just let me know. the new car looks great. interesting design.

Thanks


----------



## Max

hey guys check this out!!!!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2164605283093332781&q=RC+cars&hl=en

Max K


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> And don't forget "MIIIIIIIIIIIITCH!"  :devil:


WoW!!!!!!!! I'll bet it seems like your still in Michigan doesn't it??
I see your low for tonight will be 10 degrees. Hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## DaWrench

Max:

Hi,

I've seen that one before. they used a HPI sprint for the end shot
TLC did a 1/2 hour show on the shoot last fall. still cool though. 
I'd like one of those Mini's.......to bad they were sold out before they were introduced here. less than 500 made it over. all were presold to owners of JCW Mini's.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

Where's Mr. Champrenault been hiding?


----------



## RLKnapster

WOW!!!!!!! What a fun and long day of racing we got started at 7:15 and ended at 12:30 and yet i am home at 1:30 I belive we had a full house and we almost ran out of pit area. We had some old friends who decided to knock all the rust off again and have some fun, I beleive they involved Andy Curran, Ace, Rob, and Pete G. I think we all had a good time today. I will be posting fridays results on saturday because we forgot the floppy disc to save it to. Well like last friday jesse tq and won by 4 seconds. I hope to see you all out again next friday and mabey even tomarrow. Thank you all for coming out i had alot of FUN and I hope you did too.
-Andrew-


----------



## Blueskid

Yeah I actually had a ton of fun tonight.. I really like the new Track Layout. We had a very good race in the Main.. Jason dude.. YOU HAD ME!! lol.. that was fun.. Well I did the things Jesse told me to do to my car.. And I got a new practice body painted tonight.. So I'm gona try and shoot out there tomorrow also to try stuf out. I wana make it over to Jenison tomorrow night to play with my 4wd buggy too.. See ya'll Later!


----------



## BenVanBoom

Had a blast today, Johnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## fatboylosi

hey guys, rob and I had a blast last night!! thanks for all the help, I'll get this carpet thing figured out one of these days, its deffinately isnt dirt! see ya soon, 
ace


----------



## John Warner

Ace........

Glad you like it, give it a little time and you'll love it even more!

John


----------



## John Warner

Fred........ PM for you.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Mike H.

Thought I'd let you know it was fun racing today.
Sorry I didn't provide you with much competition.
Maybe next time I'll feel up to working on motors.
(got off to a late start this morning, and well....
you know what else got on my nerves!)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Another good weekend of racing.
Once again it seems that I have a bad floppy disk.
I can not retrieve the result for friday night off of it. I think its time I get some new ones.
We had a good turn out for friday and I know I had alot of fun. (17 racers)
Some new faces that I haven't seen in quite some time, Ace and Robert, good to see you two again. We also enjoyed a small spectator crowd of which, we will gain another father and son into our hobby.
The big Johnson class was a hoot! I just need to come up with a ride that is a little better suited for this class, allthough I enjoyed running my legend car again.

I want to let everyone know that December 30 will be our
*Holiday fun run.*
Pizza,
Soda pop,
Riders Door prize's and Riders Gift Certificates.

3:00pm start time.
$5.00 event fee to offset food and certificate expense.




Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
12-10-2006 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 35/5:03.34

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 36 5:07.72 Andrew Knapp 1 18.75
2 2 35 5:01.62 Jesse Holman 10 18.59
3 3 35 5:07.47 Mike Howe 6 18.24
4 4 34 5:01.32 Fred Knapp 12 18.08
5 5 31 5:03.08 John Warner 9 16.39


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 2.6 2/ 3.1 3/ 3.3 4/ 3.6 5/ 4.3 
2 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.9 2/ 8.7 4/ 8.8 5/ 9.0 
3 1/ 8.4 3/ 9.4 2/ 9.2 4/ 9.4 5/ 8.8 
4 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.6 4/10.0 3/ 8.8 5/12.9 
5 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.4 4/ 8.7 3/ 8.6 5/ 8.9 
6 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.5 4/ 8.6 3/ 8.6 5/ 8.9 
7 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.3 4/ 8.6 3/ 8.5 5/ 
8 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.3 4/ 8.4 3/ 9.0 5/ 9.0 
9 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.2 4/ 8.9 3/ 8.6 5/ 8.8 
10 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.2 3/10.4 4/12.0 5/ 8.8 
11 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.5 3/ 9.4 4/ 8.7 5/ 9.1 
12 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.5 4/ 8.7 5/10.3 
13 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.1 3/ 8.6 4/ 8.6 5/ 8.5 
14 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.2 3/ 8.7 4/ 8.8 5/ 8.8 
15 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.2 3/ 8.7 4/ 8.6 5/ 8.7 
16 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.8 4/ 8.8 5/ 8.7 
17 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.8 4/ 5/ 8.6 
18 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.2 3/ 4/ 9.0 5/ 8.8 
19 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.4 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.0 5/ 8.8 
20 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.4 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.0 5/ 8.8 
21 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.5 3/ 8.7 4/ 8.7 5/ 9.0 
22 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.7 4/ 8.6 5/ 8.8 
23 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.4 4/ 8.8 5/ 8.9 
24 1/12.6 2/15.6 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.4 5/ 9.3 
25 1/ 8.6 2/ 9.8 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.4 5/10.4 
26 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.5 3/ 8.8 4/ 8.7 5/ 9.1 
27 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.8 4/ 8.9 5/ 8.9 
28 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.4 5/ 9.0 
29 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.7 4/ 8.8 5/ 9.0 
30 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.3 3/ 9.0 4/ 8.8 5/ 
31 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.7 4/ 8.8 5/10.8 
32 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.2 3/ 8.6 4/ 8.7 5/11.0 
33 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.2 5/ 
34 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.8 3/ 8.8 4/ 9.7 5/ 
35 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.5 3/ 9.1 4/ 8.8 5/28.6 
36 1/ 8.8 2/ 3/ 9.1 4/ 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 36 35 35 34 31 
time 307.7 301.6 307.4 301.3 303.0 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name  id avg.mph
1 2 28 5:07.37 Patrick Mcelwee 11 14.60
2 5 24 5:08.71 Gerald Oisten 4 12.46
3 3 21 5:08.02 Kirt Dillon 5 10.92
4 1 19 3:01.39 Colin Meekhof 3 16.78
5 6 19 3:55.21 AJ 7 12.94
6 7 8 1:41.49 Austin Eley 8 12.63


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 3.2 2/ 4.0 3/ 4.1 4/ 5.1 6/ 8.9 5/ 5.8 
2 1/ 9.7 2/10.0 3/10.6 5/12.7 6/13.3 4/11.0 
3 1/ 9.4 2/10.2 3/11.2 5/13.5 6/ 4/11.0 
4 1/ 9.1 2/10.3 3/13.4 5/ 6/11.4 4/ 
5 1/ 9.6 2/13.1 3/10.7 6/15.1 5/10.8 4/14.1 
6 1/ 9.5 2/10.1 3/ 6/11.6 5/13.0 4/11.9 
7 1/ 9.5 2/ 3/12.2 6/ 5/10.9 4/10.9 
8 1/10.8 2/13.2 3/ 6/19.4 5/ 4/ 
9 1/10.3 2/11.6 5/ 6/ 4/16.7 3/18.8 
10 1/ 9.4 2/10.6 6/ 5/15.6 4/ 3/17.5 
11 1/10.4 2/10.3 6/ 5/12.3 4/18.2 3/ 
12 1/ 9.8 2/10.4 6/ 4/11.3 3/11.7 5/ 
13 1/ 9.5 2/11.9 6/ 4/11.1 3/11.9 5/ 
14 1/ 9.2 2/10.9 6/ 4/ 3/12.2 5/ 
15 1/ 9.6 2/ 6/ 4/12.3 3/ 5/ 
16 1/10.0 2/15.8 6/88.2 4/16.3 3/16.6 5/ 
17 1/ 9.5 2/10.7 6/10.1 4/13.7 3/11.2 5/ 
18 1/11.8 2/10.5 5/14.3 4/ 3/11.1 6/ 
19 1/10.0 2/10.4 5/10.7 4/11.6 3/10.6 6/ 
19 1/ 2/10.1 5/10.4 4/11.1 3/ 9.8 6/ 
19 1/ 2/10.0 5/10.2 4/10.7 3/10.6 6/ 
20 2/ 1/10.4 5/10.3 4/11.0 3/12.2 6/ 
21 2/ 1/14.0 5/11.4 4/22.4 3/13.2 6/ 
22 2/ 1/10.4 5/10.3 4/10.6 3/ 6/ 
23 3/ 1/11.0 5/10.3 2/10.7 4/ 6/ 
24 3/ 1/10.4 5/10.4 2/ 4/ 6/ 
25 3/ 1/10.8 5/10.2 2/10.7 4/ 6/ 
26 3/ 1/11.5 5/15.1 2/12.2 4/ 6/ 
27 4/ 1/10.4 3/10.1 2/ 9.9 5/ 6/ 
28 4/ 1/12.9 3/12.7 2/16.4 5/ 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 19 28 21 24 19 8 
time 181.3 307.3 308.0 308.7 235.2 101.4 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## fatboylosi

anyone have a base setup for a tc3?????


----------



## DaWrench

Knapster:

Hi,

Did you keep the times from the Big Johnson races?????
if so please post them also.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tim,
The disk that I used Friday night to save the Big Johnson race results on appears to be bad.
I believe Mike Slaughter won every run with his awesome Yok.


----------



## DaWrench

FreD:

Hi,

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'm sure with all the TC3's being ran, someone has a good baseline setup for Ace.
Tim, I know you could give him a good place to start?
Thanks,
-Fred


----------



## Guest

Heya Tim,

The yok is officially retired already. It is still just as sick as it was back in the day. I will have a mini and a sedan to run with next week.

But back to your original question, we do have data from WMRC from Saturday. And it is quite surprising. The gap is much closer than I imagined it to be. The only two non 12th scale classes were the Johnson class, and the 19t sedan foam class. So while the amount of data is small, it is still enough to start.

19t foam fast lap for the winner 11.765, average lap 12.299

Johnson fast lap for the winner 15.633, average lap 16.955. 

So we have a disparity of about 4 seconds across the board. Now this is were it gets interesting, the Johnson cars were on rubber, and were geared not for maximum speed, but to be equal with the tamiya minis in straight line speed. This required a drop in gearing of 4 teeth on the pinion at 48 pitch. Either gearing easily made 8 minutes. Now add in that Jeffy and I were jass acking around mainly with myself waiting for him,:thumbsup: my average lap time not factoring in assignable causes is 16.22. I marshaled the 19t race and after looking at the data there does not appear to be any thing but normal variation.

Jeffy also removed the front belt of his car to make it rear wheel drive as well! And again Jeffs gearing was set for an 8 minute run with tamiya mini like speeds, using 3300 batteries that as MikeBob will confirm, are barely worth putting in a flashlight let alone an rc car.:freak:

4 seconds per lap. Foam tires, all wheel drive modern racing sedans with 4200wc cells and 19 turn motors are worth 4 seconds.

Or to put it another way, a cheap sedan, with one lipo battery, or old cheap cells, a $10 motor that needs replacing every 6 months, running rubber tires that will last all season and being able to darn near run your car full boar into a wall without major damage, all the while racing for 8 minutes with incredibly close racing only loses you 4 seconds a lap. If it were its own class (eg. Gearing was wide open and we actually had 4 wheel drive) I bet it could be cut down to 3 seconds or so easily, maybe even less. All the while having the latest and greatest sedan will matter for naught. Pure driving bliss for me.

And back to my original gripe with modern sedan racing. That extra 4 seconds will cost you, big time. It is defiantly an exponential curve of costs Vs. speed. But does the fun curve go the same way? I guess that is for the individual to decide. That 4 seconds just cost you an additional $100 per second initial average cost, and an additional $64 per month maintenance cost. (2 sets of foams @ 14 per pair, plus 2 sets of brushes) and I feel that may be conservative, if not feel free to correct me, but I doubt if it will beat $0.:devil:

Well I’m off to patiently await the call from ROAR on how to fix racing… :jest:But in the meantime I hope some others will dust off those old sedans, slap on some rubber tires and have some fun racing in a tight, cheap class that will greatly improve your skills as a driver as you learn to manage momentum, and corner speed. ( Strangely enough the same factors that are important if full scale racing.)



Mike


----------



## John Warner

So then, what one thing would everyone like to find under their Christmas this year?
(RC related of course!)


----------



## Fred Knapp

A brand new Johnson and a lipo pack.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Is there any way you could get a hold of Jesse and ask him if he could bring that car with him on Wednesday.My car is already torn down.The only reason I'm asking if he can bring it on Wednesday,is that way it'll give me a couple days to get it ready and I might actually race it this weekend.Let him know that I WILL HAVE THE MONEY ON SATURDAY.NO QUESTIONS ASKED!If he don't want to bring it then I'll wait till Friday.I just won't be able to race.

As for the weekend,it was fun.I just had a rough Saturday with breaking a bumper and a spindle.Other that that,it was alright.See you wednesday.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kirt, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
That's all I ask.If he rather wait till the weekend,I put my car back together and run it on Wednesday.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> So then, what one thing would everyone like to find under their Christmas this year?
> (RC related of course!)



A brand spankin new MODERN sedan! :thumbsup: (Xray 007)


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Hey Mike H.
> 
> Thought I'd let you know it was fun racing today.
> Sorry I didn't provide you with much competition.
> Maybe next time I'll feel up to working on motors.
> (got off to a late start this morning, and well....
> you know what else got on my nerves!)


Yeah John I had a lot of fun racing with you guys too! Maybe if you had that LRP Speedo in *your* car it would of made you faster! :thumbsup: :tongue: Even though it's so great to race with you guys, I dont think I'll be making it out there on saturdays much anymore.. 1 night a week on that carpet is enough for me.  It's too bad we can't just all race at the same place..


----------



## A-team:T4

Hey Mike S., where do you get the ten dollar motors?


----------



## Guest

A-team:T4 said:


> Hey Mike S., where do you get the ten dollar motors?


I looked but I don't have the link here. I will check my history at work.

I have also seen them on eBay! for around $7 or so... If you need help finding one let me know. Riders also carries official tamiya ones for about $16. There is a pair right not for $24, shouldn't be to hard to find someone to go in half with you. This guy seems to have them for sale often and they seem to go for the bid of 19 + 5.50 for shipping. I have been told these will work as well but they appear to have a built in fan. I have heard these motors are faster. I may have to get one to test.

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well John, even though we're not winning any races per-say, we are holding our own running with all the young people. 
Not to bad at our age, wouldn't you agree.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I have a Tamiya that has a stock Mabuchi motor.I believe it's the TL01(not sure).I would run that class but I need a steering servo and a AM reciever.Do you know where I can find these parts?I'm guessing I should check with Riders.I've had the car for about 4 or 5 years and really haven't drove it much.It came with the blue Mustang body.Now it has a Viper body.Have you got in touch with Jesse yet?
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
one thing I forgot to mention is that the tamiya has a mechanical speed control.As for the servos,I need one that controls the throttle.I do have a couple servos but not sure if they work.I'll bring the car with me on wednesday so you can tell me what I need.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Well John, even though we're not winning any races per-say, we are holding our own running with all the young people.
> Not to bad at our age, wouldn't you agree.


Yep, I definitely agree. But look at it this way.... sooner or later their going to make a mistake and we'll capitalize!!


----------



## John Warner

Gentleman, or those of you considering running masters next year at the Champs.
There is NO TRUTH to the rumor that the age limit will be raised to 45. In fact,
it may possibly be lowered. This information was provided directly to me via Mr. Bill.


----------



## Guest

stampede said:


> I have one problem with this figurin'. Where are you getting these super long lasting brushes? I'd have to say that I go through at least 4 pair every weekend.


Like I said, I wuz bein conservative. Perhaps a little to conservative? Plus my cheap arse runs them until they no longer reach the comm. 

Mike


----------



## DaWrench

Stampede:

Hi,

You might want to try the XXX brushes from eXpress. we have gotten 7 to 10 runs out of a set in 19t before they really strated showing any signs of loss of proformance. even longer in stock. you still have to cut the com every few runs. and there not the the Trinity ones. 

KickyFast:

Hi,

Thanks for posting about the Johnson class. I still need parts for my TL-01's. if I can't find them I'll be out with something else until I can. I'll call you later.

Thanks


----------



## A-team:T4

Thanx Mike, I have one of the old tamiya ones from a blackfoot about 18 years ago but it still runs. When you gonna run those again and where?


----------



## Guest

A-team:T4 said:


> When you gonna run those again and where?


I will be at riders again Friday night, and then at WMRC saturday. I will bring an extra or two with me to both in case anyone needs one.

Mike


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Do you know the stock gearing on that fk05 or close to it?I would use 48 pitch gearing.I'd like to get as close as possible without being over/under geared.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> Do you know the stock gearing on that fk05 or close to it?I would use 48 pitch gearing.I'd like to get as close as possible without being over/under geared.Thanks.
> Kirt


Kirt,
I have no idea with out knowing certian details like spur and tire diameter.
I'll figure that all out for you when you have the car, OK.
I left Jesse a message but haven't heard from him as of yet.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Sorry for all the ?'s on the car.I guess I'm just getting anxious about getting it.I'll try to be pantient until it's actually in my hands.I'll try not to ask alot about the car.I just want to get it right the 1st time.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Not a problem Kirt, really,
I know what it's like to be anxious.


----------



## Fred Knapp

If all goes well I'll have a Johnson rubber car ready for friday.


----------



## SMVracing

Stars of Karting is on t.v. right now and our very own Chris Kuenning is racing. It is on speed and started at 4:30

Colin


----------



## fatboylosi

:thumbsup: did someone say trucks?? racing trucks????? I wont be there this weekend but I'll bring out some trucks in a couple weeks if anyone wants to race them


----------



## Fred Knapp

fatboylosi said:


> :thumbsup: did someone say trucks?? racing trucks????? I wont be there this weekend but I'll bring out some trucks in a couple weeks if anyone wants to race them


Ace,
If you and Robert want to come out and run your trucks that would be great.


----------



## fatboylosi

my boy is itchin to break some stuff on his T4 also
:freak:


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I have my Tamiya car up and ready for the Big J rubber tire class.Does it matter what kind of rubber tire we use?Mine are the tread rubber tires off the nitro tc3.The motor is a stock Mabuchi but not the Big J.Should I buy a new motor or leave it alone?Talk to you later,
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Leave it alone.


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> I will be at riders again Friday night...


I can only hope that Mr. Warner will be there as well. If not, I can think of a mic that just might disappear before the evening is over.... :devil: 

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> I have my Tamiya car up and ready for the Big J rubber tire class.Does it matter what kind of rubber tire we use?Mine are the tread rubber tires off the nitro tc3.The motor is a stock Mabuchi but not the Big J.Should I buy a new motor or leave it alone?Talk to you later,
> Kirt


Kirt, 
The rubber tires you have will be just fine, if thay work well or not is another story. The mabuchi and the Johnson are equivalent, so either will work good.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> I can only hope that Mr. Warner will be there as well. If not, I can think of a mic that just might disappear before the evening is over.... :devil:
> 
> Bill.


Bill,
I don't think John will be at the track on Friday, But I do hear you.
Even though I'm not that good at it I will do most of the announcing.


----------



## carcraze1004

Tim,
What parts are you looking for for your TL-01.I just got off ebay and found quite alot of parts for my TL01.Just type in Tamiya TL-01 and it shows at least a couple pages of parts.After that,go to "See more Parts"(I think) and it shows about 4 pages of parts.I just ordered a GPM urethane foam bumper with all the parts for under $10.00.I'll be racing mine this weekend.A slow class but it should be fun.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## DaWrench

Kirt;

Hi,

I'm looking for the right size arms. I have called all the places that have arms on EBay and they are all the longer ones. the ones I have are really sloppy. I also am looking for a chassis. I want the lighter colored one as they tend to last longer.
I already have a Tamiya car to run. I just have to get somewhere to do it. I'm going back to work next week (at this time) so any night racing is out. (2nd shifter) and I only get one Saturday off a month. so the Johnson class might be the only class I;ll get to run on my Saturday off.
the internal on the FK 05 is 1.77. you'll need to figure rollout from there. always run a 116 64p spur. it'a the beat all around spur for stock and 19t.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Are you going to run the BIG J class?I know you said you had a car that you were getting ready.My car is all set and ready to go super SLOW.Any word from Jesse?Talk to you later,
Kirt


----------



## Guest

carcraze1004 said:


> My car is all set and ready to go super SLOW.


I think you will be surprised at the speed. Esp if we put all the touring cars together so gearing will not be a concern. In fact, I would be willing to wager that some of the newer racers will actually turn faster laps.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## carcraze1004

Mike S.
My tamiya is about 6 yrs old and still has the stock Mabuchi motor that came with the car.I'll be running mine this Friday.It's all stock(except the batt connectors and tires/wheels,body)down to the mechanical speed control.This should be an interesting class if we can get enough people to join.Talk to you later,
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Fred........

You have a PM, but also....
what car will you driving in the BIG Johnson class? Or is your's a little Johnson??


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred........
> 
> You have a PM, but also....
> what car will you driving in the BIG Johnson class? Or is your's a little Johnson??


Right back at ya!
I put that car from damon together, it should be good enough, maybe.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Am I gonna have to put my diggity back 2gether for tomorrow?I take it that you haven't heard from Jesse.That's okay,I have something else that I'm bringing with me.See you tomorrow.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Anyway.... What I'd like for Christmas is a 10lb bag of fifty dollar bills!


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> Am I gonna have to put my diggity back 2gether for tomorrow?I take it that you haven't heard from Jesse.That's okay,I have something else that I'm bringing with me.See you tomorrow.
> Kirt


I'm guessing so.
I did talk with Jesse and he was going to send a PM. I guess he forgot.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Not a problem.I have it all back together.I can wait until the weekend.I'm also bringing my other car with me.I want to find out if I drift or grip.Do you have your Big J car ready?If so,bring it with you and try it out.See you tomorrow.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, it's basically ready and I plan on running it!


----------



## BenVanBoom

I might race on fridAY BUT MAYBE NOT BECUASE MY BROTHER IS RACING AT THE DEVOS PLACE. SATURDAY I HAVE A CHISTMAS PARTY AT MY OTHER GRANDMAS HOUSE.


----------



## SMVracing

Do you think we could change up the end of the track because the 180 degree corners get boring after doing it 4 times in a row. 

Colin
www.flatfootracin.com


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Does anybody know if BBB (Big Bad (Jeff) Brown) still works for Stormer?

Thanks 

Pete

L8tr


----------



## fatboylosi

DaWrench said:


> Kirt;
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for the right size arms. I have called all the places that have arms on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a> and they are all the longer ones. the ones I have are really sloppy. I also am looking for a chassis. I want the lighter colored one as they tend to last longer.
> I already have a Tamiya car to run. I just have to get somewhere to do it. I'm going back to work next week (at this time) so any night racing is out. (2nd shifter) and I only get one Saturday off a month. so the Johnson class might be the only class I;ll get to run on my Saturday off.
> the internal on the FK 05 is 1.77. you'll need to figure rollout from there. always run a 116 64p spur. it'a the beat all around spur for stock and 19t.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Tim I have an old tlo1 in the basement, its pretty much all there if I can recal. if you want it lemme know


----------



## Guest

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> Does anybody know if BBB (Big Bad (Jeff) Brown) still works for Stormer?


No, and for that matter never actually.  He did however work for Superior hobbies. Now he works for Corally USA. (Me wonders if they are related) If you give the US Corally customer service number a jingle you will most likely end up with Mr. Brown.

Mike


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

kickyfast said:


> No, and for that matter never actually.  He did however work for Superior hobbies. Now he works for Corally USA. (Me wonders if they are related) If you give the US Corally customer service number a jingle you will most likely end up with Mr. Brown.
> 
> Mike


Thank you Mike.


Pete


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> Do you think we could change up the end of the track because the 180 degree corners get boring after doing it 4 times in a row.
> Colin
> www.flatfootracin.com


Boring, 
It is the tuffest part of the layout to go thru smooth and fast.
It's going to be a little bit before we change the layout again, it's only been this way for two weeks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I did get a chance to run my ruberized Johnson car today and I believe it's good to go. I'm thinking its only a couple seconds slower that my stock foam car. Of course this is just a guess. I'm hoping that we get a few more sedans running this class as well. 6,7, or 8 of these cars would make driving quit interesting.


----------



## carcraze1004

Colin,
As the layout may be boring to you,everyone else that I know likes it.I guess driving better might help you.Don't take this serious.Driving better does make you get better laps.I know my driving isn't the best,but I'm improving each week.At least you don't have to get used to another car like I will this weekend.The diggity will be used as a rubber tire,Mabuchi motor class.See you this weekend.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Here's my vote (not that it counts for anything)..... Don't change it!


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I agree with you about the rubber tire,Mabuchi class.I'm definetly using the diggity for that class.That Tamiya is just way too slow.We need a few more people in this class to make it real fun.I'll probably just run the stock class.We'll need to get the xray up and running before I do anything.Should I take the electronics out of the other car or wait till I get to the track?Thanks for all the help.It's greatly appreciated.I'll call Jesse tomorrow night to remind him to bring the car.See you on Friday.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
I agree with you regarding the track.It's fine just the way it is.It's another way to test your driving skills.See you this weekend.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Jason,
You're right.I should've just left it alone.I didn't mean to put anyone down.I apologize.It won't happen again.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Colin,
I'm sorry for saying what I said about the track.I didn't mean to cut you down.You drive better than I do so if anyone needs to improve,it's me.Once again,I apologize.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

To all readers,
I said something to a person that I shouldn't have about the track.It was wrong for me to respond and I shouldn't have done so.I'm Not looking for enimee's or trouble.For now on,I'll just keep my comments to myself.All I ask is for forgiveness.I apologize to everyone about how I reacted.It won't happen again.Sorry if any feelings got hurt.


----------



## J FAST

Hey Kurt- I got your message and I will bring the car tomorrow.
Jesse


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> To all readers,
> I said something to a person that I shouldn't have about the track.It was wrong for me to respond and I shouldn't have done so.I'm Not looking for enimee's or trouble.For now on,I'll just keep my comments to myself.All I ask is for forgiveness.I apologize to everyone about how I reacted.It won't happen again.Sorry if any feelings got hurt.


Kirt,
Not sure what thats all about and don't much care.
I will tell you this however. It takes a good person to admit when their wrong and then apologize for it. I give you two :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .


----------



## Fred Knapp

There has been talk among a couple of us about doing an enduro race.
Is this something that more of you would like to do in the comming new year?


----------



## carcraze1004

Jason,
Thanks for the compliment.I meant every word.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Just how long of an enduro race are we talking about?If you're talking about an over night race,I don't think our motors could handle that constant running.It sounds like fun and I'd be willing to try it.Lets just see what kind of response we get.
As for the diggity,it's all stripped as far as the electronics go.Be ready to help me get the xray ready.I want to try it out before we leave tomorrow night.I got a post from Jesse saying that he will have the car with him.See you tomorrow.
Kirt


----------



## J FAST

Hey Kurt, Ill be at the track around 3:00 3:30 I'm going to run 12th scale so I need to get it dialed in before we start racing so whenever you get to the track I'll have your car. Anyone else have a 12th bring it!!!


----------



## J FAST

It sounds like the Big Johnson class is getting STIFF, hmm sounds like if i want to get any action im going to have to pull out my rubbers. Now, only if i had a working Johnson !!!!! :freak: Maybe someone else has a Big Johnson i could play with lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here's a Link To the Riders Holiday Fun Run thread!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> It sounds like the Big Johnson class is getting STIFF, hmm sounds like if i want to get any action im going to have to pull out my rubbers. Now, only if i had a working Johnson !!!!! :freak: Maybe someone else has a Big Johnson i could play with lol


Yeah, stiff allright.
I can tell you this, You wont win because of speed.
It will be who has the best drive line.
Andrew and I drove my car last night and I must say it is fun.
He's putting his Johnson car together right now!


----------



## John Warner

J FAST said:


> It sounds like the Big Johnson class is getting STIFF, hmm sounds like if i want to get any action im going to have to pull out my rubbers. Now, only if i had a working Johnson !!!!! :freak: Maybe someone else has a Big Johnson i could play with lol


I think you know me well enough to know I could have a lot of fun with this post.
However, I'm going to do my best to refrain from doing so. :drunk: 
Wow, this isn't like me at all, I must not be feeling well.


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> Just how long of an enduro race are we talking about?If you're talking about an over night race,I don't think our motors could handle that constant running.It sounds like fun and I'd be willing to try it.Lets just see what kind of response we get.
> As for the diggity,it's all stripped as far as the electronics go.Be ready to help me get the xray ready.I want to try it out before we leave tomorrow night.I got a post from Jesse saying that he will have the car with him.See you tomorrow.
> Kirt


Kirt,
I'm thinking that a 2 or 3 hour session could be fun, maybe have teams of 2 or 3 drivers if there are enough people interested.


----------



## carcraze1004

Jesse,
I'll be there around 3 or so.Thank you very much.As for the big J,rubber class,my Tamiya was very slow.I'll use the diggity for that class.It was fun but different.See you tomorrow.Kirt


----------



## John Warner

If I had a BIG Johnson car, I'd have to call it Woody!


----------



## John Warner

Fred, about how many BJ's have you been getting on a weekly basis?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> If I had a BIG Johnson car, I'd have to call it Woody!


Well then, you should get your hands on a Woody so you to can have a big Johnson to play with on a regular basis.


----------



## WarpWind

We're so getting a slap down from Hankster... :tongue: 

On another note, is anyone interested in a barely used T2? I kinda need to dump it 'cause it's not allowed at the TCS races. I've got the Mini covered, just need a GT2 and GT3 car now.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Bill....... you have a PM


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Did Andrew find any wheel hexes?I wasn't able to find any that he could have.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> Did Andrew find any wheel hexes?I wasn't able to find any that he could have.
> Kirt


Yeah, He found some trinity aluminum ones that he made fit.

Note: 
I did receive a note from one person interested in being a team driver for a possible enduro race.


----------



## RLKnapster

J FAST said:


> Hey Kurt, Ill be at the track around 3:00 3:30 I'm going to run 12th scale so I need to get it dialed in before we start racing so whenever you get to the track I'll have your car. *Anyone else have a 12th bring it!!!*


I will be to the track 3:30 4:00 and i am bringing my 12th scale, mabey i'll even bring it for the Holiday Fun Run. Anyone else for 12th scale.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey does anyone know where to find replacement brushes for a Dremel? After 6+ years of abuse there's nothing left of mine and now it barely runs.


----------



## Guest

knapster said:


> I did receive a note from one person interested in being a team driver for a possible enduro race.


You know Bill and I will be in. So ummm.... Rules. Mainly batteries because between Bill and I we will be able to lipo the heck out of our car as between us we have enough packs to light up a 3rd world nation. Seems a bit unfair, but I don't think I would want to do it without them either because of ease of use and no worries about ruining good batteries.

I know, I know always the wet rag.... 

Mike


----------



## Phat Dakota

What you guys really need for your Enduro is this! It's pretty cheap too at only $1500,lol!










Fuel-Cell Powered R/C Car On Tap For 2007





Horizon Fuel Cell Technologies is developing a drop-in, hydrogen-powered fuel-cell unit to replace a standard battery pack in a popular line of 1/10th-scale remote-control cars. 

The Chinese fuel-cell supplier is developing a drop-in replacement for the popular Tamiya TT-01 remote-control car chassis as well as other "bathtub" 1/10th car chasses, the company disclosed on its Web site. 

Hobbyists interested in replacing a conventional 7.2-volt battery with the "H-cell" 30-watt fuel-cell option can sign up on the company's waiting list, which allows a customer to be notified when the unit is ready to ship. 

Horizon promises that the R/C cars will be able to reach speeds of 35 kilometers per hour, and run for between 30 to 45 minutes on a single tank of fuel. 

According to a company spokesman, however, the unit won't come cheap; although final pricing has yet to be determined, the H-Cell will be priced at around $1,500 for the fuel-cell unit alone. It will ship sometime in early 2007, the spokesman said. 

Horizon, which manufactures Proton Exchange Membrane (PEM) fuel cells for portable power supplies and peripherals, previously manufactured the $115 H-racer, a standalone car, that lacked steering and could only travel in a straight line for several hundred feet. The H-racer nevertheless was named as one of _Time Magazine_'s top inventions of 2006, in part because refueling it was as simple as adding water to the refueling station, which in turn converted it into hydrogen gas that could be pumped into the H-racer's reservoir. 

Fuel cells have been seen as a replacement for the internal combustion engine, as they provide a clean alternative to petroleum fuels. A PEM cell uses hydrogen fuel and oxygen from the air to create electricity, which powers the car. Water is the only byproduct. 

While other types of fuel cells can use liquid hydrogen, methanol, or some other type of anode to create the same reaction, PEM cells have received presidential support as well as the formation of the H-Prize, a contest to sponsor work in hydrogen-based fuel cells. BMW, meanwhile, has said it will offer a fuel-cell powered car in 2007. 

In the H-cell's case, Horizon will only provide the fuel-cell apparatus, which will include two integrated air cooling fans with LEDs for racing at night, a hydrogen storage system, and an electronic control unit, the spokesman said. 

Hobbyists will need to provide their own car chassis. Although the popular TT-01 chassis was used as a testbed, any 1/10th "bathtub" chassis can be used, the spokesman said. 

"In the first stage, refilling of hydrogen storage media will be provided via Horizon's specialist partners as a service to customers," the spokesman said in an email. "Later in 2007, Horizon will supply miniature canister filling units based on similar approach to its hydrogen station found in today's H-racer, a device that would need distilled water and an external power source that could include grid power or even renewable solar power for the purists." 

The unit will be able to hold 20 to 40 liters of solid-state hydrogen, according to Horizon's Web site.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Bill....... you have a PM


Back at ya....


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> You know Bill and I will be in. So ummm.... Rules. Mainly batteries because between Bill and I we will be able to lipo the heck out of our car as between us we have enough packs to light up a 3rd world nation. Seems a bit unfair, but I don't think I would want to do it without them either because of ease of use and no worries about ruining good batteries.
> 
> I know, I know always the wet rag....
> 
> Mike


I think lipo's are a reasonable option.
3300, 3600, 3800 and 4200's to included also.

How about this rule, whatever car you start with is the one that you finish with. 
Also I think it would be kool if the people that are interested in running the enduro help develope the rules that we can all agree on.


----------



## Fred Knapp

4wd sedans?


----------



## John Warner

Years ago, back when we were in Hastings we ran enduro races.
We allowed two drivers and two cars. That way one driver would
have his car ready when his team-mates battery would begin to die.
It also prevented one of the two drivers having to drive an unfamiliar car.

They shared freq clips, and when one came off the track, he had to hand
the clip to the other driver before he was allowed to place his car on the carpet.

Just a thought.


----------



## Blueskid

That sounds great guys! I'm game for an Enduro race.. I think the hours I've spent playing VRC would help me in a race such as this! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Oh, and we also put everybodys name in a box, and randomly drew team-mates.


----------



## John Warner

Musta been a long night I take it!!!!!!


----------



## Blueskid

John Warner said:


> Oh, and we also put everybodys name in a box, and randomly drew team-mates.



lol. I think we should be able to pick our own teams.. I think others might feel the same way as me.. I mean come on, if I had to be on John Warner's team?!? BLAHHHH!! :tongue: 

Speaking of teams.. Hey Max you interested?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Musta been a long night I take it!!!!!!


It wasn't to bad, we were done by 11:30
I'll have results tonight for the Johnson class. 
All those cars on the track at the same time made for some interesting driving. I had a blast with it. 
Thanks Mike and Bill for talking everyone into it.

Pete, 
I had a great time racing with you again. Your 04 is looking real good on the track. I know that you'll be in the hunt for a top spot in the main real soon.

Kirt,
What a differance a car can make, awesome job last night.

Jason,
What can I say, except I wished that I did'nt boink it in the main. There was no way that I was letting you put me a lap down. Awesome race man.
Like you said, now if we could just race like that when were running with Jesse and Andrew.


----------



## Max

Mike,
Yeah im all for that man...should be fun!!

Max K


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Just a quick thanks to Jesse for the help setting up my toy car, and from the looks of things I might have a preety quick car soon: of course after the rest of the rust falls off (wheel time about another 2 months) and get bigger better badder <--- (like that) batteries, then I think I might have a chance to be right there again!

I also just dug my old nitro stuff and found another reciever and servo, so all i need to get this johnsom thing going is a motor and speedo and tires and batteries and a body and, and, and, and, the list never ends.

Kirt your car looks like it might make this a lot more enjoyable for you too, you also need the 4 b's to get there.

Oh well I better slow down with thid post thing again I'm might get excited and, well, never mind!

Fred I hope to just get far enough ahead so I don't get put on my lid <--- (lmao) again!

L8tr 



Pete


----------



## BenVanBoom

Hey everyone I had a christmas party today. who one the mains on friday just wondering.


----------



## RLKnapster

BenVanBoom said:


> Hey everyone I had a christmas party today. who one the mains on friday just wondering.


Jesse and I ran 12th scale and Jesse won on friday, I think Bill De-root-eh-yeah won the Big Johnson race and Jason Dudda beat my Dad out to win the stock race. 
-Andrew-


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> and Jason Dudda beat my Dad out to win the stock race.
> -Andrew-


And on Saturday..... I (the other old person) beat him as well. :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
12-16-2006 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Jason Dudda with 35/5:04.51

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 35 5:04.49 Jason Dudda 6 18.42
2 2 34 5:04.00 Fred Knapp 5 17.92
3 3 34 5:07.91 Pete G. 11 17.69
4 4 30 5:03.75 Kirt Dillon 8 15.83
5 5 30 5:10.32 Patrick Mcelwee 10 15.49


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 2.9 2/ 3.2 3/ 3.5 4/ 4.3 5/ 5.4 
2 1/ 9.0 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.6 5/11.1 
3 3/ 9.8 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.9 4/ 9.7 5/ 
4 3/ 8.7 1/ 9.0 2/ 8.5 4/ 9.9 5/14.9 
5 3/ 9.7 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.7 4/ 9.8 5/10.2 
6 2/ 8.8 1/ 8.9 3/13.3 4/ 9.9 5/ 9.8 
7 2/ 9.0 1/ 8.9 3/ 8.8 4/ 9.8 5/10.3 
8 2/ 8.4 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.8 4/10.2 5/10.4 
9 2/ 8.5 1/ 8.9 3/ 8.6 4/ 5/ 9.7 
10 2/ 8.4 1/ 8.9 3/ 8.7 4/10.3 5/ 
11 2/ 8.6 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.1 4/10.0 5/10.5 
12 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.8 5/ 9.9 
13 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.6 5/ 9.8 
14 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.0 4/ 5/ 9.6 
15 1/ 8.4 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.1 4/15.9 5/ 9.8 
16 1/ 9.0 2/ 8.7 3/ 9.1 4/10.0 5/10.3 
17 1/ 8.9 2/12.6 3/ 9.0 4/10.0 5/10.2 
18 1/ 8.5 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.9 4/10.9 5/ 
19 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.6 3/ 9.2 4/ 5/10.3 
20 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.9 3/ 4/10.8 5/ 9.7 
21 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.9 3/12.0 4/10.2 5/10.0 
22 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.9 5/ 9.8 
23 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.9 5/ 9.4 
24 1/ 8.5 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.8 4/10.8 5/11.9 
25 1/ 8.6 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.8 4/ 5/ 
26 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.0 4/10.5 5/10.3 
27 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.9 5/14.3 
28 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.1 4/10.0 5/ 9.8 
29 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.9 5/ 
30 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.3 4/11.1 5/10.8 
31 1/10.1 2/ 9.0 3/ 8.8 4/ 9.9 5/ 9.7 
32 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.9 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.8 5/ 9.9 
33 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.8 5/10.0 
34 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.0 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.9 5/10.3 
35 1/ 9.2 2/ 3/ 9.2 4/ 5/10.8 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 35 34 34 30 30 
time 304.4 304.0 307.9 303.7 310.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 12th Scale Stock: 
Jesse Holman with 59/8:01.81

-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 57 8:10.26 Jesse Holman 7 4.99
2 2 36 8:09.40 Andrew Knapp 2 3.16


- 12th Scale Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 2.8 2/ 3.0 
2 1/ 8.1 2/13.1 
3 1/ 8.1 2/ 8.9 
4 1/ 8.1 2/ 9.1 
5 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 
6 1/ 8.1 2/ 8.1 
7 1/ 8.1 2/ 
8 1/ 8.1 2/10.2 
9 1/ 8.1 2/ 8.7 
10 1/ 8.1 2/ 
11 1/ 8.4 2/ 
12 1/ 8.4 2/ 
13 1/ 8.3 2/ 
14 1/ 8.2 2/40.4 
15 1/ 8.1 2/ 
16 1/ 8.1 2/ 
17 1/ 8.2 2/25.3 
18 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.6 
19 1/ 8.1 2/ 9.8 
20 1/ 8.2 2/13.4 
21 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.2 
22 1/ 8.3 2/ 
23 1/ 8.3 2/ 
24 1/14.4 2/ 
25 1/ 8.4 2/ 
26 1/ 8.6 2/ 
27 1/ 8.4 2/ 
28 1/ 8.3 2/ 
29 1/ 8.5 2/ 
30 1/ 8.3 2/ 
31 1/ 8.2 2/86.8 
32 1/ 8.2 2/ 
33 1/ 8.3 2/14.4 
34 1/ 8.3 2/ 9.9 
35 1/ 8.3 2/ 9.4 
36 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 
37 1/ 8.4 2/11.0 
38 1/ 8.4 2/ 
39 1/ 8.4 2/10.4 
40 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.7 
41 1/ 8.5 2/12.1 
42 1/ 8.4 2/10.5 
43 1/ 8.4 2/ 9.9 
44 1/ 8.8 2/ 
45 1/11.7 2/12.7 
46 1/ 8.3 2/11.2 
47 1/ 8.8 2/10.4 
48 1/ 8.7 2/10.5 
49 1/ 8.8 2/ 
50 1/ 8.8 2/11.0 
51 1/ 8.5 2/15.6 
52 1/ 8.6 2/ 9.8 
53 1/ 9.0 2/ 
54 1/ 9.8 2/10.1 
55 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.5 
56 1/ 8.5 2/10.4 
57 1/12.7 2/ 9.6 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 57 36 
time 490.2 489.4 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Big Johnson: 
Fred Knapp with 43/8:00.67

-- Big Johnson - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 3 42 8:06.19 Bill 3 13.13
2 1 41 8:10.87 Fred Knapp 4 12.70
3 2 39 8:17.03 Mike Slaughter 9 11.93
4 8 38 8:11.75 Andrew Knapp 1 11.75
5 6 31 8:05.38 Larry Lake 12 9.71
6 5 24 6:01.20 Bud Lake 15 10.10
-- 7 --- DNS --- Russ Swanson 14


- Big Johnson -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 5.8 2/ 6.0 3/ 6.3 4/ 7.3 6/ 9.7 5/ 7.5 
2 4/16.0 2/11.8 1/11.1 6/19.6 5/15.3 3/11.3 
3 3/11.3 4/15.7 2/14.9 6/ 5/14.0 1/11.9 
4 3/11.1 4/10.8 2/11.1 6/22.5 5/16.4 1/11.5 
5 2/11.6 3/11.7 4/14.6 6/14.7 5/ 1/13.2 
6 4/16.6 3/15.7 2/13.4 6/13.4 5/15.6 1/13.1 
7 2/12.7 4/15.5 3/15.1 6/13.9 5/15.4 1/15.6 
8 4/14.9 3/11.2 2/11.6 6/14.1 5/18.2 1/13.4 
9 4/10.5 2/10.6 1/10.1 6/13.9 5/13.8 3/12.5 
10 4/10.9 2/10.9 1/11.2 6/ 5/ 3/10.6 
11 4/13.2 3/14.4 1/14.1 6/16.5 5/17.0 2/12.9 
12 4/10.8 3/10.5 1/10.6 6/13.7 5/13.2 2/10.9 
13 4/11.0 3/11.1 1/10.3 6/13.8 5/13.7 2/10.7 
14 4/10.5 3/10.4 1/11.2 5/13.9 6/ 2/10.6 
15 2/11.2 3/12.5 4/16.1 5/ 6/18.3 1/11.8 
16 4/20.4 1/11.9 2/11.7 5/15.0 6/16.2 3/16.3 
17 4/10.9 2/14.6 1/10.9 5/16.2 6/ 3/11.8 
18 3/10.5 2/10.4 1/10.8 5/13.7 6/18.8 4/17.3 
19 3/10.4 2/10.7 1/10.9 5/ 6/14.4 4/10.0 
20 3/10.6 2/12.7 1/11.4 5/18.3 6/13.8 4/ 9.7 
21 2/11.8 3/13.8 1/14.5 5/14.9 6/15.9 4/14.8 
22 2/10.8 3/10.9 1/10.4 5/13.4 6/ 4/ 9.7 
23 3/12.3 2/11.5 1/12.1 5/12.9 6/17.5 4/16.6 
24 3/10.7 2/10.5 1/10.9 5/ 6/13.5 4/10.0 
25 3/10.5 2/10.7 1/10.7 5/14.7 6/14.2 4/10.8 
26 3/10.6 2/10.4 1/10.5 5/17.4 6/ 4/10.1 
27 3/10.6 2/10.9 1/10.7 5/13.8 6/15.9 4/ 9.6 
28 3/10.9 2/10.6 1/11.1 5/ 6/17.6 4/ 
29 2/13.6 3/15.6 1/12.8 5/17.9 6/ 4/19.0 
30 2/11.5 3/10.4 1/11.0 5/14.3 6/16.6 4/ 
31 3/13.1 2/12.4 1/10.4 5/ 6/ 4/25.8 
32 3/10.6 2/10.7 1/10.7 5/ 6/18.7 4/ 
33 2/12.0 3/12.8 1/11.3 6/ 5/16.1 4/20.0 
34 2/12.4 3/ 1/10.3 6/ 5/15.8 4/ 9.7 
35 2/11.4 3/24.6 1/10.7 6/ 5/ 4/15.4 
36 2/11.5 3/ 5.4 1/10.2 6/ 5/15.2 4/11.4 
37 2/ 3/ 6.2 1/10.8 6/ 5/14.3 4/ 
38 3/12.0 2/10.7 1/10.9 6/ 5/ 4/11.8 
39 3/13.7 2/13.5 1/13.7 6/ 5/18.1 4/12.4 
40 2/15.9 3/ 1/11.5 6/ 5/14.3 4/12.3 
41 2/10.8 3/ 1/11.0 6/ 5/16.4 4/12.1 
42 2/11.2 3/44.3 1/10.5 6/ 5/ 4/15.6 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 41 39 42 24 31 38 
time 490.8 497.0 486.1 361.2 485.3 491.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## WarpWind

This Johnson thing is an absolute blast. I've had a ball running with Fred last night and Chuck and Tim today. We keep going with this thing and we'll soon have 2 heats. Huh, kinda weird, ain't it. We start running cheaper and slower and people start smiling and laughing more.

Bill.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I had a blast this weekend.What a difference a car can make.That car is awesome.At least I was able to get 31 laps.Now I just got to work on the lines.My lap times weren't too bad.That car is so easy to drive and very smooth.I won't regret buying this car.


Pete,
That xray of mine is just what I needed.You're right about the things that I need.I'll get there soon enough to run with you guys.Your car looked like it was coming to life.Keep up the good driving and shake the rust off.


----------



## carcraze1004

Jesse,
Thanks for the xray.That car is just what I needed.I managed to get 31 laps in the main.I was very close to getting 32 when Austin and I bumped.Sorry you didn't make it out to see what that car was doing.Everything went good with no problems.
Kirt


----------



## Guest

*The Johnson grows bigger*



WarpWind said:


> This Johnson thing is an absolute blast.


Yup, we had a good class today, Jeffy, Tim, myself, Chuck, and Bucket O' Bill. I got a call a little bit ago about 2-3 other people that were asking about the rules and such that want to come out and race the class, and another 3 that asked me about it during the day. 4/10ths off from The Chuck, I need 4/10ths......

Mike

Johnson evangelist and Lipo zelot..... or is that idiot?


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast:

Hi,

It was fun, and thanks for your help. and everybody else that helped me with my steering parts. Walt H., Terry Rott, Chuck, (who did all the work). what a fun class now i got to do is find out why my car steers so slow....... with a killer fast servo?????
I'll be back out as soon as I can. 

KickyFast:

Youre a Johnson evangelist & LiPo zelot..........not a idiot......thats me for holding out for so long on LiPo's.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Tim,
Well I got that xray.What a difference.My driving has improved alot just in 2 days.I was able to get 31 laps in the main.Lap times were in the mid 9's and up.I can't believe how easy that car is to drive.Not to mention how smooth it handles.I had a pretty good weekend.Friday,I squeezed a few 30 lap runs but when I got that 31 lapper today,I knew it would make my day and it did.I was very close to 32 laps when I was bumped by another car.I think as my driving gets better,my laps will improve.Who knows,I might even be close to running with Fred and the gang.Just thought I'd let you know how much I like that car.It's a blast to drive.Take care.
Kirt


----------



## SMVracing

This party really died.

www.flatfootracin.com


----------



## carcraze1004

To anyone who can help me,
I'm thinking of having some 4200 Intellect packs built.Should I just buy them as they come or have them made.I was on CheapBatteryPacks.com and can have one made for about $52.20 each.What's the best way to go?Please help.Thanks,Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Ben,
Sorry you couldn't make it out.It just wasn't the same without you there.Before long,I'll be running you down with my xray.Hope to see you this weekend.I need some competition.Later,Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Is anyone interested in a Tamiya TL-01?It's all there but a charger and tires.It's basically all stock including the mechanical speed control.Has a G6 body with 2 extra bodies and 2 batt.packs.One is a 3000 nimh and a 3300nimh.I'm only asking $75.00.I've had the car for about 6 years.Would make a good Big J rubber class.I really don't need the car.I have a diggity that I'll be setting up for the Big J class.If anyone's interested,let me know and I'll bring it out this Friday.Thanks,Kirt


----------



## John Warner

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred and the gang.


I heard about Fred and his gang. I remember seeing one of the wanted posters on-line at www.GRPD.com :dude:


----------



## Blueskid

carcraze1004 said:


> To anyone who can help me,
> I'm thinking of having some 4200 Intellect packs built.Should I just buy them as they come or have them made.I was on CheapBatteryPacks.com and can have one made for about $52.20 each.What's the best way to go?Please help.Thanks,Kirt


Hey Kirt, if you buy the cells, battery bars, and shirk wrap, you can useally save a couple bucks.. If you wanted help building them I could help ya out. I have a jig and a good soldering iron for building packs.. Check out www.voodoocells.com .. They have pretty good prices. That's the battery's I use these days.. And I'm very impressed! Either that or talk to Tom at riders and get some of those promatch cells they sell there.. Promatch are good too. The big daddy cells are the SMC ones though.. They are the most expensive, but a lot of the really fast guys use them..


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> lot of the really fast guys use them..


Fred and Andrew run PowerPush batteries. As do I.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred and Andrew run PowerPush batteries. As do I.


Chuck Lonergan and Terry Rott run them also.
I can get you a good price as well.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nice John, nice.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Let me know about how much you can get the packs for.I'm thinking about getting at least 2 for now.It'll be at least a few weeks or so before I can buy any.The 3800's are good but I need to upgrade my packs.Thanks.

John, 
That was quite funny but where's are mugshots?We commited a crime of racing and having fun.We should be punished for having too much fun.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Mike,
I'll probably use the PowerPush packs.I heard they're a good pack to use.I just want to upgrade from my 3800's.Thanks anyway.Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Good choice on the power modules Captain Kirt, or is that marshal Dillion?


----------



## DaWrench

Kirt:

Hi,

I'm glad you like the FK05. it's one of the easier cars to tune. we still have two of them we run. and they smooth. soon you'll be spanking John weekly and catching Fred and everybody else.
and if you buy your cells from Power Push Tony will build them any way you want them. he has a killer spot welder for building packs.

KickFast:

HI,

I'm interested in your Losi sedan call me ASAP...........please.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> I'm interested in your Losi sedan call me ASAP...........please.


It's yours if you want it. Just let me know when to get it to you. I will be heading to Florida saturday, but might find my way to Riders thursday. Give me a buzz Monday afternoon, or email me.

Mike


----------



## John Warner

Fred "A"......... AJ would like to know if you will be open this coming Saturday?
He'd like to try out his new T2!


----------



## Fred Knapp

You know it!!!


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
You can call me Capitan Kirt but if you call me marshal Dillon,Then take the extra "I" out of my last name.It's DILLON not Dillion.Just trying to help you on your spelling.See ya later,Capitan Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Thank you kind sir. I'll be sure to pass the information along.
You're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## John Warner

carcraze1004 said:


> John,
> You can call me Capitan Kirt but if you call me marshal Dillon,Then take the extra "I" out of my last name.It's DILLON not Dillion.Just trying to help you on your spelling.See ya later,Capitan Kirt


Aye, aye Captain..... notes taken and recorded stardate 12/17/2006


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I'd like to know what color you and Andrew want your names for your car.I thought you said "White" but it wouldn't really show on a white body.I'll be going up to the sign shop tomorrow to find out how much it'll cost for our names and the other stuff.Lmk.Thanks.I'll be signing off as John calls me,Captian Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

White will be fine Kirt.


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
You should become a comedian.You're just way too funny.
Signed,Marshal,Capitan Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
White it is.I'll let you know how much for all.


----------



## John Warner

I know, but there's already over 20,000 comedians
out of work and I'd just add one more to the list.


----------



## carcraze1004

Tim,
Now that I have the xray,I'm bored.I'm so used to fixing the other car.This xray is very strong and almost unbreakable.I guess that's a good thing.I'm just impressed with how smooth they are.I should've started with this car to begin with.Oh well,better late than never.At least now I have one.What websites(if any) can I find parts just in case I need them?Have fun in Florida.Happy Holidays,Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

To anyone,
How do I post a picture of my car on this site?I want to put a picture up but don't know how.HELP!Thanks,Capitan Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
Point taken.I should become one but I'm already funny looking.Ah yes,mother nature was mean to me.I'd blow away in a strong windstorm.


----------



## Fred Knapp

The administrator may allow you to use the attachment feature of this forum, which gives you the ability to attach files of certain types to your posts. This could be an image, a text document, a zip file etc. There will be a limit to the file size of any attachments you make, as the forums should not be used as an extension of your hard disk!

To attach a file to a new post, simply click the [Browse] button at the bottom of the post composition page, and locate the file that you want to attach from your local hard drive.

Only certain types of files may be attached: these are the valid file extensions for files to be attached to this forum: bmp doc gif jpeg jpg pdf png psd rm txt xls zip.

After posting, the attachment will show up in the body of your message. To view the contents of the attachment (if it is not already displayed) simply click the filename link that appears next to the attachment icon .


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Thanks for the info but I'll leave it alone for now.What did you pay for your 4200's if you don't mind me asking.
Capt.Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kirt,
I'll talk to you at the track and give you all the details.


----------



## John Warner

It's this easy, scary but easy!


----------



## DaWrench

KickyFast:

Hi,

I'll call you before I leave for work Monday. I also may have something else for you shortly after the holidays. 

Kirt:

Hi,

I really don't know where you can order 05 parts online you might want to try Stormer Hobbies. and maybe SpeedTech. Steve might have something around. 
I bought as much as much as I could while the 040/05 were being made. maybe Riders can order parts in as XRay is still (supposedly) making parts. for steering knuckles and "C" hubs look for Team Tamale stuff..... pricey but well worth it. they also make rear hubs in 1 & 2 degrees. again well worth the moneys.

Thanks.


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
What a scary picture.
Marshal Dillon


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Enduro*



John Warner said:


> Years ago, back when we were in Hastings we ran enduro races.
> We allowed two drivers and two cars. That way one driver would
> have his car ready when his team-mates battery would begin to die.
> It also prevented one of the two drivers having to drive an unfamiliar car.
> 
> They shared freq clips, and when one came off the track, he had to hand
> the clip to the other driver before he was allowed to place his car on the carpet.
> 
> Just a thought.





stampede said:


> One chassis. Whatever batts you got. Team Br00d already proved that the best equipment (or drivers, for that matter) doesn't mean crap. It's all about fast pit stops.





stampede said:


> I think any 1/10 on-road car. It would be interesting to see someone eliminate either the front or rear drive shafts to see if it would be more efficient. If someone had a 1/10 pan car, that should be allowed, as well. By the end of the run, everyone will be so wore out that complications and differences shouldn't matter much. One thing we should do is (as previously stated) find out how many want to do this, then decide how the teams will be structured. 2 man, 3 man, etc.
> Tires should be freedom of choice. The longevity of rubber vs. speed of foam should balance itself out.





kickyfast said:


> You know Bill and I will be in. So ummm.... Rules. Mainly batteries because between Bill and I we will be able to lipo the heck out of our car as between us we have enough packs to light up a 3rd world nation. Seems a bit unfair, but I don't think I would want to do it without them either because of ease of use and no worries about ruining good batteries.





John Warner said:


> Oh, and we also put everybodys name in a box, and randomly drew team-mates.





Blueskid said:


> lol. I think we should be able to pick our own teams.


Any other thoughts on this subject?


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> As far as the enduro, we should be able to select our teams ahead of time so we can work out strategies and the like. I still think one chassis is the way to go. Just mount two receivers in the car and switch over during the pit stop. If a "team" had the gumption to practice prior to the race, the person who's car it is not could have a chance to get there radio settings correct. Having a car ready to go when one driver dumps eliminates pit strategy all together. Like I said, I believe it would come down to fast and efficient pit stops. We could also do a points style race where laps led and pit times could count into the equation.


I disagree. We should have 2 drivers, and 2 cars.. I'm not sure about everyone else.. But I have a very hard time driveing anyone else's car even if I use my own radio.. People just like totaly differen't setups.. and that would make it kinda unfun to drive for the person useing an unfamilar car. 

Also this would only be just if the chassis used had a brushless system.. I think after an hour of straight racing would catch a brush motor on fire.. and if you had to change motors durring the pit stop.. that would put everyone so far apart in number of laps.. cause some people have brushless systems and wouldn't need to change.. not fair.. 

also in the event of a broken part, it'd be nice to have a backup car that could take over.. I know if I worked hard for and hour and then broke something, or something goes wrong in the pit stop.. and I end up 30+ laps down.. I'm not gona even wana finish the race.. I think we should try to keep it based on drivieng more than Pit stops.. If you want pit stops get a nitro car!


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I went up to the sign shop.I'm having our names made.For the 3 names,it'll cost around $18.00.I was going to have a dozen of the others made,but I'm only having 3 made.Just the other 3 would cost around $40.00.She charges 60 cents per letter and the letters will be 1/4 inch.Between our 3 names,there's 30 letters.To have the other made,there's 21 letters.To have a dozen of the "Great Lakes Racers Onroad" made would cost almost $80.00.I'll just have our 3 made for now.I'll pick them up on the 3rd.Talk to you later.Marshal Dillon


----------



## carcraze1004

Does anyone have a parts list for an FK-05?I tried xrays website and can't get anywhere.I'd just need to order some extra parts in case I need them.I'm looking for a pair of front body posts and can't seem to find any.You can never have enough parts.thanks for any info.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Enduro*

These are the rules that I think will work and by no means are they final yet.
I know everyone will not be happy so I'm taking the middle ground.
If you think that i'm absoulutely forgetting something, let me know.

Length of race 3 hours.
Rules:
1. Have a good time.
2. At least two member teams, three is the limit. 
3. Must have a team name.
4. Pick your own team mates
5. One Chassis per driver.
6. 1/10 2wd or 4wd sedan
7. Battery, GP, IB, Lipo (up to 4200’s)
8. Tire, Foam or Rubber
9. Motor, Brushed or brushless 
10. When changing drivers you must get his freq. clip before you can go.


----------



## Guest

Blueskid said:


> People just like totaly differen't setups.. and that would make it kinda unfun to drive for the person useing an unfamilar car.


 Why? Compromise on set-up then. If the big boys can do it why can't we? That is one of the intrinsic charms of an enduro. 



Blueskid said:


> I think after an hour of straight racing would catch a brush motor on fire..


 I know some people who can do that in less than 5 minutes....  :thumbsup:



Blueskid said:


> cause some people have brushless systems and wouldn't need to change.. not fair..


 Racing hardly ever is. Everyone will have different budgets and gear. Is it any worse than the guy who shows up with 3300s, no lathe, and one set of foams, and has to race against a racer with all the latest gear? That happens on a weekly basis... Everything has its compromises. How do you know the brushless racers won't be thermalling after 10 minutes? What if the rotors keep debonding? Speedos over heat etc. Personally I will be doing testing to figure out what is best instead of blanket statements.



Blueskid said:


> it'd be nice to have a backup car that could take over..


 Blaaahhh!!! More girly talking. 



Blueskid said:


> I know if I worked hard for and hour and then broke something, or something goes wrong in the pit stop.. and I end up 30+ laps down.. I'm not gona even wana finish the race..


 You know they say the only real losers in an enduro are the quitters. The ones that persevere until the end are the stuff of legends. And allot can happen in an enduro. Good thing you passed on Thermopylae...



Blueskid said:


> I think we should try to keep it based on drivieng more than Pit stops.. If you want pit stops get a nitro car!


 So basically you’re talking about a loose, vaguely strung together series of small races taking place over a period of time... Or to paraphrase, if you want a regular race, show up on a regular race day....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

knapster said:


> These are the rules that I think will work and by no means are they final yet.
> I know everyone will not be happy so I'm taking the middle ground.
> If you think that i'm absoulutely forgetting something, let me know.
> 
> Length of race 3 hours.
> Rules:
> 1. Have a good time.
> 2. At least two member teams, three is the limit.
> 3. Must have a team name.
> 4. Pick your own team mates
> 5. One Chassis per driver.
> 6. 1/10 2wd or 4wd sedan
> 7. Battery, GP, IB, Lipo (up to 4200’s)
> 8. Tire, Foam or Rubber
> 9. Motor, Brushed or brushless
> 10. When changing drivers you must get his freq. clip before you can go.


11. Driver that just comes off the stand must marshal untill his replacement driver is replaced.


----------



## carcraze1004

Jason,
What do you want for the body posts.I checked KT hobbies and they're out of stock.
Kirt


----------



## Phat Dakota

Fred, I don't think you would need rule #10 because wouldn't you have to use the same radio, unless you planned on changing receivers with every driver change?

And once again Mike you have come up with a darn good explination of the rules.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> Fred, I don't think you would need rule #10 because wouldn't you have to use the same radio, unless you planned on changing receivers with every driver change?


Rule #10 has been stricken.

Length of race 3 hours.
Rules:
1. Have a good time.
2. At least two member teams, three is the limit. 
3. Must have a team name.
4. Pick your own team mates
5. One Chassis per driver.
6. 1/10 2wd or 4wd sedan
7. Battery, GP, IB, Lipo (up to 4200’s)
8. Tire, Foam or Rubber
9. Motor, Brushed or brushless 
10. Driver that just comes off the stand must marshal untill his replacement driver is replaced.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I would like to do the enduro class but I don't think my body could handle an hour straight of racing.I'm not sure if I'll be able to do the race but time will tell.I'm not too thrilled about letting someone else drive my car.I guess I'm over protective and don't want to take the chance.If someone else does drive my car and something breaks,I think the person who broke it should be willing to pay for the part.I'm not trying to sound like a wimp,but for right now,I'll just sit aside.Maybe I'll change my mind later.When do you plan on doing this?If I do this,I'll have to get more battery packs and probably at least a couple extra motors and a couple set of tires.In other words,I'll have to stock up which shouldn't be a problem.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kirt,
Rule #5


----------



## carcraze1004

Don't you think that the people using lipo's would have the advantage on those of us that are not using lipo's?They can run for at least a 1/2 hour or more on one charge.Not like us changing packs every 7 to 8 minutes.Just a concern.
Kirt


----------



## WarpWind

Rule 11. Thou shall not useth a sitting device wilst being on said driving standeth! Thou shall also be allowed to do the Pee Pee dance whilst on said driving standeth, but should one soil themselves or anyone nearest by, thou shall be DQ'ed henceforth.


----------



## SMVracing

knapster said:


> These are the rules that I think will work and by no means are they final yet.
> I know everyone will not be happy so I'm taking the middle ground.
> If you think that i'm absoulutely forgetting something, let me know.
> 
> Length of race 3 hours.
> Rules:
> 1. Have a good time.
> 2. At least two member teams, three is the limit.
> 3. Must have a team name.
> 4. Pick your own team mates
> 5. One Chassis per driver.
> 6. 1/10 2wd or 4wd sedan
> 7. Battery, GP, IB, Lipo (up to 4200’s)
> 8. Tire, Foam or Rubber
> 9. Motor, Brushed or brushless
> 10. When changing drivers you must get his freq. clip before you can go.


I think that 3 hours might be a little long and would lipo last a lot longer that regular batteries so they can stay out longer. 

Colin
Flatfootracin


----------



## Fred Knapp

Length of race 3 hours.
Rules:
1. Have a good time.
2. At least two member teams, three is the limit. 
3. Must have a team name.
4. Pick your own team mates
5. One Chassis per driver.
6. 1/10 2wd or 4wd sedan
7. Battery, GP, IB, Lipo (up to 4200’s)
8. Tire, Foam or Rubber
9. Motor, Brushed or brushless 
10. Driver that just comes off the stand must marshal untill his replacement driver is replaced.
11. Thou shall not useth a sitting device wilst being on said driving standeth! Thou shall also be allowed to do the Pee Pee dance whilst on said driving standeth, but should one soil themselves or anyone nearest by, thou shall be DQ'ed henceforth.


Kirt, I don't think so. it's all about strategery.


----------



## WarpWind

Yes, I contributed something! I'm tired now. Back to apathy for me....!


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> I think that 3 hours might be a little long and would lipo last a lot longer that regular batteries so they can stay out longer.
> Colin
> Flatfootracin


3 hours, long, it is a endurance race.
Lipo V Nmih, Strategery.


----------



## MikeBob

Does anyone work on monday anymore........

FYI...... The red tire thing is for Cart not F1


----------



## Denney

Speed is not in HD...


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Thanks for clearing that up for me.Now I know what you meant.So,I'll be the only person driving my car and not anyone else.I can handle that.Just explain it to me on Wednesday.Hopefully by the time we do this race,I'll have some 4200's.Not sure how long of a run I'll get with my 3800's.
Kirt


----------



## fatboylosi

I think rob and I would be up for the enduro, even with our crappy 3300's and limited supply of tires and parts. we are out for having a good time and thats it. 
for a 2 person team would 3 chassis be allowed? 1 for each driver and a spare?
a.c.e.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

stampede said:


> Replace them. Support your local hobby shop.


Kirt the part # is 301320 talk to Tom at riders.

The x-ray sight is not that complicated it just takes a little time to figure it out.

go to products then click on your car and you'll have a series of menus for different parts of the car, click on what you need and a scrolling parts menu should come up. good luck


L8tr 


Pete


----------



## SMVracing

Pete are you up for the enduro?

Colin


----------



## Blueskid

kickyfast said:


> Why? Compromise on set-up then. If the big boys can do it why can't we? That is one of the intrinsic charms of an enduro.
> 
> 
> 
> I know some people who can do that in less than 5 minutes....  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Racing hardly ever is. Everyone will have different budgets and gear. Is it any worse than the guy who shows up with 3300s, no lathe, and one set of foams, and has to race against a racer with all the latest gear? That happens on a weekly basis... Everything has its compromises. How do you know the brushless racers won't be thermalling after 10 minutes? What if the rotors keep debonding? Speedos over heat etc. Personally I will be doing testing to figure out what is best instead of blanket statements.
> 
> 
> 
> Blaaahhh!!! More girly talking.
> 
> 
> 
> You know they say the only real losers in an enduro are the quitters. The ones that persevere until the end are the stuff of legends. And allot can happen in an enduro. Good thing you passed on Thermopylae...
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you’re talking about a loose, vaguely strung together series of small races taking place over a period of time... Or to paraphrase, if you want a regular race, show up on a regular race day....
> 
> Mike Slaughter



Many good points in there my friend. Really got me thinking.. Perhaps this is not the kind of event I wana do.. Good luck and have fun guys..


----------



## carcraze1004

Pete,
I was able to lookup the parts on xrays website.It took a few minutes but I found it.Thanks.Are you coming out this weekend?
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Colin,
I'm thinking about doing the enduro race.Are you gonna do it?
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Max,
Are you going to do this enduro race?I think you would have a good time.I'm gonna give it a shot.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Blueskid said:


> Perhaps this is not the kind of event I wana do.. Good luck and have fun guys..


Maybe you should sleep on it a night or two and reconsider.
I have a feeling everyone will walk away saying, that was fun.


----------



## Max

carcraze1004 said:


> Max,
> Are you going to do this enduro race?I think you would have a good time.I'm gonna give it a shot.
> Kirt


 I don't know....maybe...sounds like fun though

Max K


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
When we do this enduro race.Will there be a charge or is it free?Any idea when this will happen?If it's anytime after February,I'll be able to buy some 4200's and other things that I'll need.I won't have much to spend next month which means I won't be able to get any bat.packs unless I can buy one for about $35 to 40.00.I'm going to hold off on our sponcer stickers but I'll still have our names made.I think 60 cents per letter is a little steep.You can count me in for the enduro race.
Kirt


----------



## DaWrench

KickyFast:

Hi,

Before you build your diffs LMK. I have some special diff balls for your little diffs that you'll really like. 

Knapster:

Hi,
your enduro sounds like fun. We did those with 1/12th scales back in the day. you should go for a 5 hour one. it's a blast!!!!!!
3 team members, two drivers one pit person. ten teams, spec motors and tires, and any chassis.
we had tons of fun with them. 3 hrs just seems to short.

Thanks


----------



## carcraze1004

Jason,
As of now,I have 3 3800s,and I think 3 3300s.I'll be okay for now.I just want to get some 4200s for the enduro race.You gonna be at riders tomorrow?Of course I'll be there.I have to get some wire and connectors for the 3300s.If I'm able to buy any packs it won't be until the 3rd.Talk to you later,
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Do you think I should gear up from a 27 tooth?The motor all weekend was less that 150 degrees.I was thinking about going up a tooth or 2.What do you think I should do?I'm still waiting to get in the low to mid 30s on laps and try to find that line.Maybe this weekend,I'll get my 32 lapper.Talk to you later,
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Actually Kirt I would stay right where your at with respect to gearing.
I did watch you run a few times and I think if you tighten up your lines you will gain an enormous amount on time.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Knapster:
> Hi,
> your enduro sounds like fun. We did those with 1/12th scales back in the day. you should go for a 5 hour one. it's a blast!!!!!!
> 3 team members, two drivers one pit person. ten teams, spec motors and tires, and any chassis.
> we had tons of fun with them. 3 hrs just seems to short.
> Thanks


Tim,
Thats what we're lookin for, a whole lot of fun. I hope you will be able to find you way here the some good times as well. I know that 3 hrs is on the short side for an enduro, so we'll have to see how this one goes and then maybe we can go for a longer one.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Anyone looking to run Mini Cooper's on Friday? Denney, Mike, Bill, Jeff, Tom? My 1/12th scale tires won't be here until next week so I'm looking for something to run.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
You're right about the lines.I just got to make better lines.I'll leave the gearing where it is.
As for our stickers,I'm just going to have the names made for now.I'll call around and try to get a better price for the other.See you tomorrow,Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Okie dokie Kirt.


----------



## WarpWind

Phat Dakota said:


> Anyone looking to run Mini Cooper's on Friday? Denney, Mike, Bill, Jeff, Tom? My 1/12th scale tires won't be here until next week so I'm looking for something to run.


Sorry, I'll be on my way to Arizona then. 

Bill.


----------



## Denney

Andy - Can't make it Friday, but I've got all sorts of 12th tires I can bring Sat for you.

D


----------



## Blueskid

Denney said:


> Andy - Can't make it Friday, but I've got all sorts of 12th tires I can bring Sat for you.
> 
> D



You going to Jenison on saturday D?


----------



## Denney

I expect to be...


----------



## SMVracing

I am in for the endurance race and I got my teammates Ben Vandoorn and Ryan Clay.

Colin


----------



## RLKnapster

SMVracing said:


> I am in for the endurance race and I got my teammates Ben Vandoorn and Ryan Clay.
> 
> Colin


And I got 2 guesses for your team name.
1.DNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
2.FlipFlop Racing (or something like that)
-Andrew-


----------



## John Warner

It's not flipflop, I think it's fatfoot.


----------



## RLKnapster

Now that I think about it is it FatFeet Racing


----------



## Max

Im pretty sure that its Flat Foot racing

Max K


----------



## SMVracing

Thank you Max and Andrew you can expect to go into the trash can on Friday or just be hit. Aleast we have shirts and sweat shirts and oh yah a website that has 8000 people go to it a day. No big.

Colin
www.flatfootracin.com


----------



## RLKnapster

ohhhhhh Flat Foot Racing


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Sorry, I'll be on my way to Arizona then.


 
And I will be in Floriderrrrrrrrr......

Mike


----------



## John Warner

Mike going to Florida.... Bill on his way to Arizona?
Lemme guess, the two of you knocked off a bank and split the proceeds?


----------



## Phat Dakota

Denney said:


> Andy - Can't make it Friday, but I've got all sorts of 12th tires I can bring Sat for you.
> 
> D


 Denney, I'm just the opposite. I can make Friday night, but not Saturday. And beside I don't want to mooch off anyone. I knew 2 weeks ago I needed tires but was a retard and forgot to order them until Monday. I hate this time of the year. And finding out the newly released 1/12th scale car I dumped over $200 into in Oct. is now two versions old really (Insert numerous words and phrases that would get you banned from this forum) off.


----------



## carcraze1004

I need to find at least 2 people to be my teammates for the enduro race.Is anyone interested?Lmk.Thanks,
Kirt


----------



## Ntwadumela

Andy,
I should have my mini together by Friday and am planning on sticking around to do some racing. Might be able to talk one more guy into getting one up and running, but if not we can have our own little race in the Johnson class.

Tom


----------



## carcraze1004

I still have a Tamiya TL-01 up for sale.Has everything but a charger.I will include extra bodies which are rough but useable.I was asking $75.00 but I dropped the price down to $60.00.Still has the stock 540 Mabuchi motor and mechanical speed control.this would be a good car for the Big J class or for a beginner.If anyone is interested,let me know before 3pm Friday so I can bring it with me.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

So when does this enduro endeavor take place?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> So when does this enduro endeavor take place?


John, I am looking at the last part of January, early part of February.


----------



## SMVracing

I have to do it before the 21 of January because I start work down town. I am out.

Colin


----------



## John Warner

Thank you!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Colin. I'll keep that in mind. Maybe we'll have to make it the 16th.
I'll firm up the date soon.


----------



## DaWrench

Knapster:

Hi,

I can't stop by this Saturday as I have other plans. my Mom's house has a water leak starting in it so I'll be over there replacing pipes all day. 
the enduro sounds like fun. the club in Muskegon ran 5 or 6 8 hr enduros with 1/12th scales. we has tire changes and everything. it went by total laps/time in the pits/total breakage. 
by the 3rd one we had everything setup for quick change. we could change batteries and tires in less than 10 seconds. batteries were less than 3 seconds.

SMVRacing:

Hi,

I see someone has taken over throwing the kid in the trash can for me......thanks......he needs it.

Thanks


----------



## SMVracing

No problem with Andrew but also Fred that would include Ryan also thanks with reconsidering that.

Colin


----------



## John Warner

At first I couldn't figure out why it's so quiet here tonight,
then I realized it's Wednesday evening and people are at the track..... DuH!!


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
While you were home being bored,we were having some good ole pratice.Sorry you missed out.See ya Sat.
Marshal Dillon


----------



## John Warner

Captian Kirt/Marshal Dillon......
I was home, but wasn't bored. I would have rather been there though!


Fred......
WAKE UP!


Big VanBoom........
Will finally have blue Saturday Morning.


----------



## RLKnapster

First day of Christmas Break!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred......
> WAKE UP!


I'm awake now.
You guessed it, we were at the track.
We got Andrew's Johnson going, tuned motors and had an awesome practice.
Put on a nice little show for the spectators.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I looked in the phonebook for that graphic place and couldn't find it.I called extreme graphics and they're going to do our names and 3 Onroad decals for about $25.00.I told them that I would pick them up on the 3rd.If we can find that other graphic shop,let me know and the next time I get any made,I'll go there.
My practice lastnight,was fun.I noticed that I get better with other drivers.When I'm by myself,I'm all over the place.When we were all out there,I noticed I was getting better lines.Before long,I'll be hugging those lines.It'll take time but I'll get there.
Talk to you later,Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks for the info Kirt.
Yea, running with others will help you see the line that you should be on.
If that don't work, you could allways throw your hook out and latch onto the fast guys bumper when he goes by. Lol.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Maybe I should latch on someone's rear bumper.I'd be used as a block-car.Our stickers are done.I just got to come up with $20.00 to get them.I'd like to get them tomorrow but I probably won't be able to.I'll get them ASAP.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Mr.Ben,
Are you ready for a little copetition this weekend?I know you'll still have a lap or 2 on me.I've improved quite abit in just the last week.Don't worry,I won't take you out.See you tomorrow,
Marshal Dillon


----------



## carcraze1004

Does anyone have a discharger that I could use this weekend?I have to start to take care of my packs instead of just charging them after each run.Lmk.Thanks,
Kirt


----------



## BenVanBoom

Kirt I have a trinity discharge tray that came with all my stuff that I dont use. Like Austins tray. Yoy can use it this weekend if you would like.I will try to remember to bring it on Friday Becuase I plan on racing with my DNA body 
Ben VanDoorn DNAAAAAAAAAAAA everyone Dna


----------



## BenVanBoom

Kirt that is sweet to see that you are improving I hope I can improve to 

Ben VanDoorn DNA everyone Dna


----------



## RLKnapster

DNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA,
You coming out on friday and saturday??????
-Andrew-


----------



## carcraze1004

Ben,
I'll try using your discharger.Try not to forget it.thanks.Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I'll have a little surprise for us tomorrow.I'll bring my other car with me.I need to sell it.I'm keeping the diggity but it'll be awhile before its up and running.I have to get all the radio gear and a motor.See you tomorrow.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Ben,
The way you've been driving,you don't really need much improvement.We will get better in time.My problem is the lines.It's hard to judge the corners without smacking them.See you tomorrow.
Kirt


----------



## Blueskid

Virtual RC just keeps getting cooler and cooler guys! They just added a "Club" feature that allows any member to make a Club. Then anyone can apply for the club, and the club leader can pick and choose who can be in the club. Then you set up our own private events. It's really pretty cool. Max K has started the West Michigan RC club. They also released 3 more tracks. And they started selling multi license for people that have more than 1 computer and want to have it installed on both... I know Mr. Clean, and Tony Whitehead Jr. started playing VRC.. Those of you who haven't checked VRC out, I suggest you give it a shot. It's been great for my Driving.. And just a whole bunch of CHEAP fun! Heck I even made $500 racing it! lol


----------



## carcraze1004

To all onroad racers,
since I started racing at Riders,I have to say that it feels good behind the wheel.I've gotten alot of help from certain racers(you know who you are) and that really meant alot to me.It's good to know that I can go there,have fun and not feel intimidated by anyone.
I just got back into racing about 4 months ago.I wasn't sure if I was going to get back into it but I'm glad I did.I have to admit,once I seen the track,I thought "No way will I drive on that".Even though it's small,it's a blast.
I went through 3 cars there.I started with a TC3 then a Diggity and then I got off my rear and bought an Xray 05.The tc3 and the diggity were not what I hoped they would be.I felt like I was always fighting the car with different issues.When I started driving the Xray,the problems were no longer there.I can't believe how easy that car is to drive.What a big difference.
It's good to go somewhere to race and have fun.It's also good to see alot of familiar faces and welcome the new faces in the hobby.As long as we're still at Riders,I'll be there.To all the people that helped me out,Thank you very much.Maybe sometime I'll be able to help someone.
I may not have all the big dollar stuff,but what I do have works better than having nothing at all.Eventually I'll upgrade my equipment which will take time.This is just something I felt like telling everyone.Enjoy,Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Jesse,
Are you going to be there this weekend?I hope so.See ya later,Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Hello Mr.Warner,
Are we going to see you this weekend?Just asking.Have you had a chance to read my little story?
Marshal Dillon


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kirt,
What a guy. I think the Christmans sprit has a good hold on you.
We have a great group of people that we get together with on a weekley basis and expect to have fun. I think its awesome that you recognize what makes our group what it is. As long as you maintain a positive attitude and never take this hobby to seriously you'll allways have fun.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Thanks for he compliment.I was just telling how I feel.That's why I'm in the hobby just for the fun.I'm not a person who will take this serious like some people do.It's all about having fun and I think alot of people are taking this as "I HAVE TO WIN OR ELSE''attitude.We all have our days.Just thought I'd give my opinion that's why I wrote what I did.See ya later,Kirt


----------



## RLKnapster

--Rider's OnRoad Race Way--
--December 22, 2006--
--Sedan Stock A-Main--
Pos Car Laps Time Name Fast Lap
1 2 37 5:09.77 Andrew Knapp 8.1
2 3 36 5:03.92 Mike Howe 8.2
3 4 35 5:02.41 Jason Dudda 8.3
4 5 34 5:03.13 Fred Knapp 8.5
5 1 15 2:24.26 Jesse Holman 8.2 (Top Qualifier)

--Sedan Stock Foam B Main--
Pos Car Laps Time Name Fast Lap
1 1 32 5:01.29 Ben Vandoorn 8.7
2 6 32 5:03.69 Colin Meekhof 9.1
3 5 31 5:05.06 Patrick Mcelwee 9.0
4 2 31 5:05.90 AJ Warner 9.1
5 8 23 5:05.52 Ryan Clay 9.6
6 7 20 3:17.46 Kirt Dillon 9.4


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Johnson Class*

I got TQ with 44 laps and Andrew with 43.
The Mini's left before the mains.


----------



## John Warner

How'd A.J. like his new T2??


----------



## Fred Knapp

Loved it.


----------



## RLKnapster

*Rider's OnRoad Raceway Results 12-23-06*

Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
12-23-2006 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 36/5:08.68

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 36 5:04.68 Andrew Knapp 1 18.93
2 3 34 5:00.77 Pete G. 9 18.11
3 5 29 4:15.07 Fred Knapp 4 18.22
4 2 20 2:46.72 Mike Howe 10 19.22
5 4 9 1:17.95 Colin Meekhof 2 18.50


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 2.4 2/ 3.0 3/ 3.5 5/ 4.6 4/ 4.0 
2 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.1 3/ 9.0 5/ 9.2 4/ 8.7 
3 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.4 3/ 9.7 5/ 9.6 4/ 9.6 
4 2/10.4 1/ 8.3 3/ 9.0 5/ 9.2 4/ 9.6 
5 2/ 8.2 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.8 5/ 9.3 4/ 8.7 
6 2/ 8.2 1/ 8.4 3/ 8.6 5/ 8.9 4/ 8.6 
7 2/ 8.2 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.4 5/ 8.9 4/ 8.4 
8 2/ 8.3 1/ 8.3 3/ 9.5 5/ 8.9 4/ 8.8 
9 2/ 8.4 1/ 8.9 3/ 8.8 5/ 9.0 4/ 8.8 
10 2/ 8.3 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.7 5/ 4/ 8.9 
11 2/ 8.8 1/ 8.4 4/ 9.2 5/ 3/ 8.6 
12 2/ 8.4 1/ 8.3 4/ 8.7 5/ 3/ 8.6 
13 2/ 8.3 1/ 8.5 4/ 9.3 5/ 3/ 8.9 
14 2/ 8.5 1/ 8.3 4/ 8.8 5/ 3/ 8.5 
15 2/ 8.4 1/ 8.2 4/ 9.1 5/ 3/ 8.6 
16 2/ 8.4 1/ 8.9 4/ 5/ 3/ 8.6 
17 1/ 8.6 2/11.4 4/10.8 5/ 3/ 8.8 
18 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.4 4/ 8.5 5/ 3/ 8.7 
19 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.3 4/ 8.6 5/ 3/ 8.5 
20 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.7 4/ 8.6 5/ 3/ 8.7 
21 1/ 8.6 3/ 4/ 9.1 5/ 2/ 8.6 
22 1/ 8.5 4/ 3/ 8.7 5/ 2/ 8.8 
23 1/ 8.5 4/ 3/ 8.7 5/ 2/ 8.8 
24 1/ 8.6 4/ 3/ 9.0 5/ 2/ 8.7 
25 1/ 8.8 4/ 3/ 8.5 5/ 2/ 8.6 
26 1/ 8.6 4/ 3/ 8.6 5/ 2/ 8.7 
27 1/ 8.5 4/ 3/ 9.6 5/ 2/ 9.3 
28 1/ 8.6 4/ 3/ 9.0 5/ 2/ 
29 1/ 9.1 4/ 3/ 8.6 5/ 2/10.9 
30 1/ 8.7 4/ 3/ 8.7 5/ 2/10.6 
31 1/ 8.6 4/ 2/ 8.8 5/ 3/ 
32 1/ 8.7 4/ 2/ 8.8 5/ 3/ 
33 1/ 9.3 4/ 2/ 8.7 5/ 3/ 
34 1/ 8.7 4/ 2/ 9.2 5/ 3/ 
35 1/ 8.9 4/ 2/ 9.6 5/ 3/ 
36 1/ 8.6 4/ 2/ 5/ 3/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 36 20 34 9 29 
time 304.6 166.7 300.7 77.9 255.0 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 32 5:04.58 AJ 3 16.83
2 2 31 5:08.50 Patrick Mcelwee 7 16.10
3 5 29 5:02.68 Kirt Dillon 6 15.35
4 6 10 1:43.83 Ryan Clay 8 15.43
5 7 7 3:52.46 Gerald Oisten 5 4.82


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 5/ 5.8 2/ 4.4 1/ 3.9 4/ 5.5 3/ 4.6 
2 3/11.4 4/15.6 1/12.1 5/16.7 2/12.3 
3 2/11.7 3/ 9.4 1/12.1 4/10.2 5/20.0 
4 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 3/12.7 4/ 9.4 5/ 
5 1/10.0 2/ 9.6 4/10.7 3/ 9.6 5/ 
6 2/10.5 1/ 9.7 3/ 9.7 4/11.7 5/ 
7 1/ 9.3 2/10.6 3/10.6 4/ 9.3 5/ 
8 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.9 4/12.3 3/10.1 5/ 
9 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.4 4/ 9.8 3/10.1 5/ 
10 1/ 9.2 2/10.7 4/ 9.6 3/10.7 5/ 
11 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.5 3/10.3 4/ 5/ 
12 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.6 3/11.0 4/ 5/ 
13 1/11.0 2/ 9.4 3/ 4/ 5/ 
14 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.8 3/10.1 4/ 5/ 
15 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.8 4/ 5/ 
16 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.9 4/ 5/ 
17 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.3 3/10.2 4/ 5/ 
18 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.8 4/ 5/ 
19 1/ 9.3 2/10.2 3/10.7 4/ 5/ 
20 1/ 9.7 2/10.6 3/10.0 4/ 5/58.0 
21 1/ 9.0 2/10.2 3/13.3 4/ 5/12.2 
22 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.3 3/ 4/ 5/11.9 
23 1/10.2 2/ 9.6 3/11.0 4/ 5/ 
24 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.9 3/10.4 4/ 5/13.1 
25 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.9 3/10.0 4/ 5/ 
26 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.8 3/10.1 4/ 5/ 
27 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.8 3/10.3 4/ 5/ 
28 1/ 9.1 2/10.3 3/10.6 4/ 5/ 
29 1/ 9.1 2/ 3/10.3 4/ 5/ 
30 1/ 9.6 2/10.8 3/10.0 4/ 5/ 
31 1/ 9.2 2/10.5 3/ 9.9 4/ 5/ 
32 1/ 9.2 2/11.0 3/ 4/ 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 32 31 29 10 7 
time 304.5 308.4 302.6 103.8 232.4 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## SMVracing

I had a great weekend. I broke my record and got 33 laps at 5.06 and got a new fast lap, 8.4. I had a lot of fun. Now I have to get ready for the Holiday Fun Run.

Colin


----------



## carcraze1004

I had a good weekend.I didn't break my 31 lap record but that will happen soon.Glad to hear that everyone had a good time.I can't wait to get my 4200's.
Fred,Glad you and Andrew liked your stickers.I thought you would.I might run the rubber class Friday.I hope I can get 8 minutes out of those batteries.
Colin,Glad to hear you broke your old record.I knew you could do it.Keep up the good driving.
One race that i thought was wild is the run with Gerald,Ryan and myself going 3 wide down the straight-away.Now that was wild.
Anyway,Merry Christmas to all the drivers and I'm looking forward to our Fun Run day.See you on Friday and Saturday.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Wished I would have been there today. I see I missed some great competition between quite a few of the drivers. Anyway, since it's now officially Christmas eve, I wanted to wish everyone a very *Merry* *Christmas*!!! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Fred Knapp

I to had a great time this weekend.
I really enjoyed running with all my B mainers Saturday. I can't believe how far you guys have come in a relatively short period of time. It won't be long and all the regular A main guys will be in jeopardy. Keep up the good work.

Kirt mentioned as did Jesse that they are going to try and get a car together for the Johnson class. I would like to encourage anyone else that may be considering running this class to do so if at all possible. It's really fun and the competition will be very close. Most any chasses will work for this class as the speed is about two seconds per lap slower. 

Looking forward to next weekend and our Holiday Fun Run.
Saturday, December 30
Doors open at 10:00am
Racing starts at 3:00pm
Pizza, Soda pop, gift certificates and door prizes.
Entry fee: $5.00

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
Maybe you should try the Johnson class.At least you'd have a good excuse about going slow.LOL!Merry Christmas.
Marshal Dillon


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> *Wished I would have been there today. I see I missed some great competition between quite a few of the drivers*. Anyway, since it's now officially Christmas eve, I wanted to wish everyone a very *Merry* *Christmas*!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> John


you did miss some great competition. For a couple laps I would lead then mike would get it then I would get it back. But then mike stuffed it and got to far behind so he pulled it off. There has been some really good competition the past few weeks and I hope there is some competition ant the Holiday Fun run. Well Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I think that TL-01 will work for the Johnson class.I'm debating if I want to use the diggity for that class or keep my 01.The tl-01 just seems more stronger than the diggity.Since I got the tamiya 6 yrs.ago,I haven't broke one part.If I run the tl-01,I'll just have to get a esc for it.Even though it can't go any higher than a 23 pinion,it'll be just fine for the Johnson class.I'm debating if I want to sell the diggity or keep it.What do you think I should run?Have a Merry Christmas.See ya Wednesday.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Andrew,
Your car is like watching a little rocket fly by.What's your secret so I can go FAST.You did very good as you always do.Merry Christmas.
Kirt


----------



## RLKnapster

Kirt,
A good motor, some decent batteries, a little bit of skill and alot of luck.


----------



## John Warner

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Get yours today for only $699.99


----------



## John Warner

I was kinda hoping you were getting me one for
Christmas and my Birthday which of course is on Tuesday!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well let me be the first to say happy birthday.
I hope that a rain check is suffice as my ship is way out to sea and to make maters worse, I have no idea when it will make a call to port.


----------



## John Warner

Yep, I can understand where you're coming from.
As I've always said, when my ship comes in, I'll probably be at the airport.


----------



## Blueskid

RLKnapster said:


> you did miss some great competition. For a couple laps I would lead then mike would get it then I would get it back. But then mike stuffed it and got to far behind so he pulled it off. There has been some really good competition the past few weeks and I hope there is some competition ant the Holiday Fun run. Well Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL! Yeah we had some great racing going on there little fella.. and Just to clear things up.. I didn't just STUF it as you say.. I had a whole lota help comeing up on lap traffic.. After being put into the wall, you got the lead back.. Then after 2 laps of following and unable to get around, as you pulled further away.. I decided there was no chance of me catching you.. And I saw no reason to keep wearing out tires, motors, and battery's.. No names need to be mentioned, and there are absoutly no hard feelings... as they say, %$#! happens.. Anyway I still had a lot of fun.. The car felt great.. The tricks Jesse shares are really making a difference in the 04.. And every week I get a little more consistant.. I couldn't be happier..

I did make it out to CEFX today.. Had a great time.. Not as many people showed up as I had hoped.. Still worth the 2 and 1/2 hour drive.. I did however manage to pull off TQ in stock sedan by 3 seconds.. but after I got about half a lap lead on 2nd place, in the main, I taped a wall and my Tie rod poped off.. Had a great run going too, was about 3/4 lap faster than my TQ time.. :thumbsup: 

One thing that is really starting to upset me... Everytime I get to a bigger track, and get the car up to higher speeds.. Little things keep failing due to old age.. I need to either dump some money into all new parts, or just get a new car... I think it's about time for a new ride.. Santa?? :tongue: 

P.S. MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!! :wave:


----------



## carcraze1004

Mike H.
Glad to hear you had a fun weekend.My weekend wasn't too bad.There was some good racing going on.My car is doing better but I HAVE to get better motors,Batteries,and a power supply or a better charger.That Piranna just isn't giving the packs a full charge.Are you going to come out this weekend?Hope you get what you asked for for Christmas.All i got was clothes.Have a Merry Christmas,
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Glad to hear you still had a good time even after your mishap in the main.
Yep, Santa needs to get you a new 007.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I will be in the Johnson class this weekend.I'll be running the TL-01.So count me in.It should be fun.The question is,will my battery last 8 minutes?I guess I'll find out.I'll only be able to buy 1 pack from you for now.I'll get it on the 3rd.I know I have to get a Monster Pro or try another Colbalt if I want to get more out of my car.Batteries and a new charger or power supply will also help.
Kirt


----------



## Max

Merry Christmas Every one!!!!!!

Max K


----------



## DaWrench

Max:

Hi,

Merry Christmas to you and your Family!!!!!!!! 

and Happy holidays to everyone else.


----------



## carcraze1004

Well,my christmas is over.Unfortunatlly no r/c stuff just clothes.Hope everyone else has a Merry Christmas.
Kirt


----------



## SMVracing

I got aluminum c-hubs and steering blocks for the front end.

Colin


----------



## John Warner

Hummm..... Let me see, RC related I got a new/used LRP Quantum2,
the complete BMI chassis kit and two new nicely painted bodies.


----------



## John Warner

I'm beginning to think that Fred and Andrew may have received new T2 007's for Christmas.
I'm making that assumption on the fact that they haven't been here all day long, and are probably busy building them!


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
It's a good possibility that Fred and Andrew did get those 007's.I guess we'll find out this weekend.How was your Christmas?Did you get what you wanted?
Marshal Dillon


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Okay,what's the surprise you're hiding?Did you get the 007?I guess I'll find out when I see you this weekend.Talk to you later,
Kirt


----------



## SMVracing

Who is all practicing on Wednesday?

Colin


----------



## carcraze1004

Colin,
I'll be there around 4 or so.How did your Christmas go?I'm glad it's over.See ya tomorrow,
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Who's all going to be practicing tomorrow night?I'm debating if I want to bring my Johnson car or not.I already know a few people who will be there.Who else will be there?
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Are we running the Johnson class both days this week?Just curious.I think my 540 motor is getting ready to give out.The other day,it was making a high whining noise.Hopefully it will get me through the weekend.See ya tomorrow.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Fred appears to be M.I.A.!!!


----------



## John Warner

I heard a rumor that Fred and family went to Cancun for holiday vacation. :dude:


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
If the rumor is true,I wonder if we'll still be able to practice tomorrow night.Maybe the guys at Riders will be nice and let us practice until they close.I guess I'll find out.Talk to you later,
Marshal Dillon


----------



## John Warner

Marshal Dillon........

I'm not certain how much weight that rumor carries.
If I were you, I'd plan on him being there.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I'm beginning to think that Fred and Andrew may have received new T2 007's for Christmas.
> I'm making that assumption on the fact that they haven't been here all day long, and are probably busy building them!


Nope, just taking the day off. No 007 either.


carcraze1004 said:


> John,
> It's a good possibility that Fred and Andrew did get those 007's.I guess we'll find out this weekend.How was your Christmas?Did you get what you wanted?
> Marshal Dillon


Aah, Nope.


carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> Okay,what's the surprise you're hiding?Did you get the 007?I guess I'll find out when I see you this weekend.Talk to you later,
> Kirt


Nope.


SMVracing said:


> Who is all practicing on Wednesday?
> Colin


Me.


carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> Are we running the Johnson class both days this week?Just curious.I think my 540 motor is getting ready to give out.The other day,it was making a high whining noise.Hopefully it will get me through the weekend.See ya tomorrow.
> Kirt


I dont know.


John Warner said:


> Fred appears to be M.I.A.!!!


Nope, I'm here.


----------



## John Warner

Well, you may be here, but you seem kinda quiet.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Could this be the newest addition to the Johnson class??? I guess we'll have to wait and see....


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Phat Dakota said:


> Could this be the newest addition to the Johnson class??? I guess we'll have to wait and see....


THAT'S GOT TO BE THE SMALLEST SNOW BLOWER I HAVE EVER SEEN!


----------



## BenVanBoom

i JUST TALKED TO aNDREW TODAY. tHEY DID NOY GET 007.


----------



## BenVanBoom

who is racing this saturday
kirt
FreD
ANDREW 
eLMO
COLIN
RYAN
PAT
JESSE
JOHN
AJ
MIKE
ANYONE ELSE?????????


----------



## BenVanBoom

Pete thats funny right there I dont care who you are that snow blowers funny


----------



## John Warner

BenVanBoom said:


> who is racing this saturday
> kirt
> FreD
> ANDREW
> eLMO
> COLIN
> RYAN
> PAT
> JESSE
> JOHN
> AJ
> MIKE
> ANYONE ELSE?????????


*Ed will also be there.*


----------



## Fred Knapp

Also, 
Ace 
Robert
Brad 
Austin
Cody
Ronald and his cousin 
420 tech R/C
and a few others.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Kirt.....

Thank you for the card, it was greatly appreciated!!!!!!!

John


----------



## Fred Knapp

-Doors Open At 10:00 Am
-Racing Starts at 3:00 Pm
Kirt
Fred
Andrew
Ben
Colin
Ryan
Patrick
Jesse
John
AJ
Mike
Jason
Ace 
Robert
Brad 
Austin
Ed
Cody
Ronald and his cousin 
420 tech R/C
Pete?
and a few others, not sure about.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
Do you have a pair of cyan's I could use for he weekend?I believe my front tires are SHOT!If not,I'll ask Patrick.
Kirt


----------



## David Washburn

i dont know was kinda curious of that also, im guessing thought it will be around 6 or 7 \, actually maybe earlier cus they are running onroad also


----------



## Fred Knapp

I started a WMRCracing thread for you guys.
Maybe your questions can best be seen there.
LINK


----------



## Fred Knapp

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> Do you have a pair of cyan's I could use for he weekend?I believe my front tires are SHOT!If not,I'll ask Patrick.
> Kirt


Sorry Kirt, I had to buy some myself.

Just came back for droping Andrew off at the track.
Denney, Colin, Ben, AJ and Andrew all getting some practice today!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Enduro Race*

I know we have atleast one team together for this race and more in the prosses.

I would like to set a race date:
January 13, 2007

I hope this works for everyone. We have a couple of drivers that will be starting new jobs after that and I wanted to include them.


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I was able to buy some tires.Thanks anyway.I was at riders and didn'e even bring my stuff.I forgot anyone was going to be there.Oh well.See ya tomorrow.
Kirt


----------



## BenVanBoom

Practice was fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp

BenVanBoom said:


> Practice was fun.


Ben, 
The little bit I seen you run tonight your car was fast. Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
What would happen if I couldn't find anyone to team with on the enduro race.So far I don't have anyone who's interested.Lmk.thanks.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

That wouldn't be good. I'm sure we'll figure something out for you Kirt.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Also, I'm thinking that if we can get thru this enduro with out to much problem, perhaps we could do some sort of trophy race with out actually using trophies.
maybe something useful instead?


----------



## John Warner

So far, who's running in the enduro race?


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I hope someone will team up with me.I'll ask Patrick.I don't want to miss out.I'll have a new Monster motor plus the battery pack I'm getting from you.I did get a new set of foams so I should be good for awhile.
As far as the trophy race,how about the prize being a charger,battery pack,or a set of tires.Just a suggestion.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

Don't worry Kirt, we'll figure something out for you. You won't miss out.
Those are good suggestion. "Something usefull".


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
Are you going to be in the enduro race?
Marshal Dillon


----------



## John Warner

John Warner said:


> So far, who's running in the enduro race?


????


----------



## John Warner

Kirt, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey Jesse,
What's up?Are you going to be there this weekend?
Kirt


----------



## BenVanBoom

Colin,ryan and I will hopfully be there tomarow with some fast cars and some DNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## BenVanBoom

pETE ARE YOU RACING THIS WEEKEND:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Did somebody say dna?


----------



## BenVanBoom

dna I BOUGHT A NEW ONE


----------



## John Warner

No kidding? Saturday I'll be testing out my new BMI version of the 007'
as well as a newer (to me) LRP Quantum and, I also have a couple of
new custom painted Parma Alfa bodies that were given to me as well.


----------



## BenVanBoom

sweettttttttttttttttt


----------



## John Warner

I finally figured out why the elections are in November.................

Because that's the best time to pick out a turkey!


----------



## Mackin

John,

Hope you like the car. Save that "special" body, lol, have fun!

chuck


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ben,
Looks like it might be time for you rebuild your keyboard. I think you have a hung (a) key.


----------



## BenVanBoom

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## carcraze1004

Ben,
Are you going to be there today?
Kirt


----------



## DaWrench

John:

Hi,

It took you this long to figure that out???????????? 
and you got your hands on a B.M.I. 007........ nice ride!!!!!!!! have fun with it.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

DaWrench said:


> John:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You got your hands on a B.M.I. 007........ nice ride!!!!!!!! have fun with it.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Tim. Yeah, I can't wait to try it out Saturday!


----------



## John Warner

Mackin said:


> John,
> 
> Hope you like the car. Save that "special" body, lol, have fun!
> 
> chuck


Chuck...
No need to worry, that one's a wall hanger, and I'm sure I'll love the new car!

John


----------



## BenVanBoom

33.505 for ME i HAD A BLAASTddddddddnaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## BenVanBoom

COLIN WAS BAD FAST ALSO AND ryan picked it up a full lap getting bad fast
Dnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## John Warner

So then........... What were the final results? "A"?? "B"?? "C"??


----------



## RLKnapster

I won the A and jason came in second then my dad and ben, the B was conlin then ryan then kirt and patrick, I will post the times and lap times tommorow or sunday. Today was so fun in the first minute my dad was flying up on me and then he tapped something and dudda went by and he was then in 3rd. And in the last minute jason was 2 seconds behind and he was gainning 3 tenths each lap. So today was a race day I will remember.


----------



## John Warner

WooHooo...... Ben VanBOOM! in the "A"...........!!!!!!!!!!!

Pete..... You coming to play tomorrow (Saturday)??


----------



## RLKnapster

*John Warner-WooHooo...... Ben VanBOOM! in the "A"...........!!!!!!!!!!!*

yeah ben really worked hard for it and he got his own personal best. Ben really was fast yesterday. His motors have been unbelivibly fast latley and in the main he almost passed me down the straight.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Don't forget Colin, His car is looking as good as I've seen it. He might be the underdog.
Patrick is about as steady as they come. Actually all of you guys are looking really good lately


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
12-30-2006 Saturday


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Jesse Holman with 37/5:04.57

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 3 37 5:00.49 Andrew Knapp 1 19.73
2 1 37 5:06.90 Jesse Holman 12 19.32
3 4 36 5:06.78 Mike Howe 15 18.80
4 5 35 5:04.28 Jason Dudda 10 18.43
5 2 28 4:13.88 Chuck Lonergan 18 17.67


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 2.8 2/ 2.8 3/ 3.0 4/ 3.5 5/ 3.9 
2 5/13.7 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.5 
3 5/ 8.2 3/ 8.8 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.3 4/ 8.2 
4 5/ 7.9 3/ 8.7 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.4 4/ 8.5 
5 5/ 8.4 2/ 8.2 1/ 8.1 4/12.2 3/ 8.2 
6 2/ 8.7 3/12.9 1/ 8.2 4/ 9.4 5/13.3 
7 2/ 8.1 5/ 1/ 8.2 4/ 9.8 3/ 8.7 
8 2/ 8.2 5/11.5 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.4 4/ 
9 2/ 8.2 4/ 8.1 1/ 8.0 3/ 8.3 5/13.4 
10 2/ 8.0 4/ 8.2 1/ 8.4 3/ 8.3 5/ 9.1 
11 2/ 8.1 4/ 8.2 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.2 5/ 8.8 
12 2/ 8.1 4/ 8.3 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.4 5/ 8.2 
13 2/ 8.1 4/ 8.5 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.2 5/ 8.1 
14 2/ 8.0 4/ 8.1 1/ 8.1 3/ 5/ 8.2 
15 2/ 8.3 5/13.4 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.6 
16 2/ 9.5 5/ 8.6 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.7 4/ 8.2 
17 2/ 8.6 5/ 8.9 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.3 
18 2/ 8.3 5/ 8.4 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.4 4/ 8.2 
19 2/ 8.1 5/ 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.2 
20 2/ 8.2 5/10.0 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.2 4/ 9.2 
21 2/ 8.2 5/ 9.6 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.3 
22 2/ 8.2 5/ 8.6 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.4 
23 2/ 8.3 5/ 8.5 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.4 
24 2/ 8.1 5/ 8.4 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.1 4/ 8.2 
25 2/ 8.1 5/ 8.3 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.2 
26 2/ 8.3 5/ 8.4 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.1 4/ 
27 2/ 8.1 5/ 8.5 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.4 4/ 9.1 
28 2/ 8.1 5/ 8.4 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.7 
29 2/ 8.3 5/11.0 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.5 
30 2/ 8.2 5/ 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.1 4/ 8.3 
31 2/ 8.3 5/12.9 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.8 4/ 8.3 
32 2/ 8.1 5/ 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.1 4/ 8.4 
33 2/ 8.1 5/ 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.2 4/ 9.1 
34 2/ 8.1 5/ 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.4 4/ 8.6 
35 2/ 8.2 5/ 1/ 8.1 3/12.1 4/ 9.3 
36 2/ 8.7 5/ 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.8 4/ 8.4 
37 2/ 8.5 5/ 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.6 4/ 8.7 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 37 28 37 36 35 
time 306.8 253.8 300.4 306.7 304.2 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 36 5:04.57 Fred Knapp 9 18.94
2 2 35 5:03.32 Denney Barlage 7 18.49
3 3 35 5:07.05 John Warner 13 18.26
4 4 33 5:05.24 Colin Meekhof 5 17.32
5 5 14 4:48.43 Ben Vandoorn 4 7.78


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 3.1 3/ 3.9 2/ 3.8 4/ 4.7 5/ 5.6 
2 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.6 3/ 9.7 4/ 9.1 5/ 
3 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.5 3/ 8.4 4/ 9.2 5/20.7 
4 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.5 4/ 8.9 5/ 
5 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.6 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.0 5/ 
6 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.9 4/ 8.9 5/ 
7 1/ 8.2 2/ 8.5 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.2 5/ 
8 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.6 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.1 5/39.5 
9 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.5 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.4 5/ 
10 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.6 3/ 8.9 4/ 8.9 5/16.2 
11 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.7 3/ 9.7 4/ 9.1 5/12.9 
12 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.0 5/ 
13 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.7 4/ 5/11.7 
14 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.1 5/ 
15 1/ 8.3 2/ 9.0 3/ 8.6 4/ 8.9 5/16.8 
16 1/ 8.4 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.6 4/12.2 5/12.5 
17 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.6 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.1 5/ 
18 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.1 5/12.6 
19 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.6 3/ 9.1 4/10.4 5/12.9 
20 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.9 3/ 8.6 4/ 5/ 
21 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.7 4/10.2 5/ 
22 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.5 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.7 5/21.1 
23 1/ 9.1 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.2 5/ 
24 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.8 4/ 9.1 5/ 
25 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.9 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.2 5/ 
26 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.1 5/ 
27 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.3 5/ 
28 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.0 3/ 8.8 4/ 9.4 5/ 
29 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.7 3/ 4/ 9.1 5/ 
30 1/ 8.6 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.8 5/76.7 
31 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.2 5/ 
32 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.3 5/13.7 
33 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.4 5/ 
34 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.9 3/ 8.7 4/ 8.9 5/14.7 
35 1/ 8.5 2/ 9.3 3/ 8.9 4/ 5/ 
36 1/ 8.4 2/ 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.5 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 36 35 35 33 14 
time 304.5 303.3 307.0 305.2 288.4 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Sedan Stock Foam - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 3 32 5:06.27 Ryan Clay 17 16.74
2 1 31 5:09.13 Patrick Mcelwee 22 16.07
3 2 24 4:40.84 Kirt Dillon 14 13.69
4 5 11 2:39.98 Ed White 23 11.02
5 4 7 1:13.15 Gerald Oisten 11 15.33


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 3.4 2/ 3.7 5/ 7.4 3/ 4.6 4/ 5.7 
2 4/16.4 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.5 2/10.8 5/14.1 
3 5/13.7 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.1 3/11.5 4/11.8 
4 4/ 9.7 2/13.2 1/ 8.9 3/10.2 5/ 
5 4/ 9.6 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.0 3/11.9 5/17.3 
6 3/ 9.2 2/ 8.9 1/ 9.5 4/13.2 5/12.0 
7 3/ 9.9 2/10.1 1/ 9.2 4/10.6 5/12.5 
8 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.9 1/10.9 4/ 5/ 
9 3/ 9.7 1/10.4 2/11.0 4/ 5/15.8 
10 3/10.1 2/ 9.4 1/ 8.8 4/ 5/ 
11 3/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.2 5/ 4/14.7 
12 3/ 9.5 2/15.6 1/12.0 5/ 4/17.5 
13 2/ 9.7 3/ 1/ 9.3 5/ 4/ 
14 2/ 9.5 3/15.6 1/ 9.3 5/ 4/18.8 
15 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.5 1/ 9.2 5/ 4/ 
16 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 1/ 9.2 5/ 4/19.2 
17 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.7 1/10.6 5/ 4/ 
18 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.6 1/ 9.8 5/ 4/ 
19 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.3 1/ 9.3 5/ 4/ 
20 2/ 7.4 3/12.8 1/ 9.1 5/ 4/ 
21 2/13.1 3/10.8 1/ 9.2 5/ 4/ 
22 2/ 9.5 3/ 8.2 1/ 9.0 5/ 4/ 
23 2/10.9 3/11.4 1/10.2 5/ 4/ 
24 2/ 9.3 3/ 1/ 9.0 5/ 4/ 
25 2/ 9.5 3/ 1/ 9.1 5/ 4/ 
26 2/10.1 3/ 1/10.2 5/ 4/ 
27 2/ 9.7 3/ 1/ 9.5 5/ 4/ 
28 2/ 9.3 3/44.1 1/ 9.4 5/ 4/ 
29 2/ 9.4 3/10.4 1/ 9.2 5/ 4/ 
30 2/ 9.5 3/ 1/ 9.4 5/ 4/ 
31 2/ 3/ 1/ 9.4 5/ 4/ 
32 2/13.7 3/ 1/10.7 5/ 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 31 24 32 7 11 
time 309.1 280.8 306.2 73.1 159.9 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 19 Turn Foam: 
Rob Raugh with 26/5:06.05

-- 19 Turn Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 2 27 5:07.32 Ace 3 13.78
2 1 23 5:06.75 Rob Raugh 16 11.76
3 3 3 5:18.04 Ryan ****** 21 1.48


- 19 Turn Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 4.1 2/ 5.7 3/11.6 
2 2/14.3 1/12.6 3/ 
3 2/14.5 1/12.5 3/ 
4 2/12.6 1/11.7 3/ 
5 2/10.5 1/12.7 3/ 
6 2/12.1 1/11.6 3/ 
7 2/15.9 1/11.4 3/ 
8 2/12.5 1/11.8 3/ 
9 2/13.9 1/13.5 3/ 
10 2/11.0 1/10.9 3/ 
11 2/ 1/11.2 3/ 
12 2/19.1 1/11.4 3/ 
13 2/12.4 1/10.6 3/ 
14 2/13.9 1/10.5 3/ 
15 2/11.4 1/10.5 3/ 
16 2/ 1/10.6 3/ 
17 2/16.6 1/11.6 3/ 
18 2/11.9 1/11.2 3/ 
19 2/14.6 1/11.6 3/ 
20 2/13.9 1/11.0 3/ 
21 2/13.0 1/14.8 3/ 
22 2/ 1/10.8 3/ 
23 2/14.8 1/11.5 3/ 
24 2/13.5 1/11.1 3/69.6 
25 2/14.1 1/11.0 3/ 
26 2/15.1 1/11.5 3/ 
27 2/ 1/10.7 3/36.7 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 23 27 3 
time 306.7 307.3 318.0 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Big Johnson: 
Denney Barlage with 47/8:01.66

-- Big Johnson - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 49 8:09.54 Denney Barlage 6 15.22
2 3 49 8:10.20 Tim Exlby 19 15.20
3 2 48 8:07.00 Fred Knapp 8 14.99
4 4 44 8:08.18 Andrew Knapp 2 13.70


- Big Johnson -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 4.0 3/ 4.9 2/ 4.3 
2 1/ 9.7 2/12.0 4/19.3 3/12.8 
3 1/ 9.9 2/ 4/ 3.4 3/ 
4 1/ 9.4 3/10.3 2/ 3.2 4/11.2 
5 1/ 9.9 3/10.0 2/ 9.7 4/10.1 
6 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.6 4/13.6 
7 1/ 9.8 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.6 4/10.6 
8 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.7 4/10.2 
9 1/10.8 3/10.0 2/10.0 4/10.2 
10 1/ 9.9 3/ 9.7 2/ 9.5 4/ 
11 1/10.4 3/10.1 2/ 9.9 4/16.4 
11 1/ 3/10.0 2/ 9.6 4/10.0 
12 2/10.0 3/ 9.9 1/ 9.5 4/10.0 
13 2/ 9.7 3/12.0 1/ 9.7 4/11.0 
14 1/ 9.6 3/10.0 2/10.1 4/10.1 
15 1/ 9.6 3/10.1 2/10.7 4/ 9.9 
16 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.9 
17 1/ 9.7 3/10.0 2/ 9.5 4/ 9.7 
18 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.5 4/ 
19 1/ 9.8 3/10.6 2/ 9.5 4/11.6 
20 1/ 9.6 3/ 2/ 9.5 4/10.0 
21 2/10.3 3/13.1 1/ 9.8 4/12.6 
22 1/ 9.7 3/ 9.8 2/12.7 4/ 9.9 
23 2/10.2 3/10.1 1/ 6.9 4/ 
24 2/ 9.6 3/10.2 1/ 9.8 4/16.3 
25 2/ 9.5 3/10.0 1/ 9.5 4/12.3 
26 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.7 1/ 9.5 4/ 9.9 
27 2/ 9.8 3/10.2 1/ 9.6 4/ 9.9 
28 2/ 9.5 3/10.5 1/ 9.7 4/10.5 
29 2/ 9.7 3/10.5 1/ 9.6 4/13.0 
30 1/10.5 3/10.1 2/12.4 4/10.3 
31 1/ 9.7 3/ 9.8 2/10.3 4/10.9 
32 1/10.1 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.6 4/ 
33 1/ 9.7 3/10.2 2/10.2 4/ 
34 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.8 4/21.8 
35 1/ 9.8 3/10.0 2/ 9.9 4/10.4 
36 1/ 9.7 3/10.0 2/ 9.7 4/10.8 
37 1/10.6 3/11.0 2/ 9.8 4/10.1 
38 2/13.9 3/10.4 1/10.5 4/10.1 
39 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.9 1/10.0 4/10.1 
40 2/10.1 3/10.0 1/ 9.8 4/10.1 
41 2/ 9.8 3/10.2 1/10.0 4/10.2 
42 2/10.0 3/ 9.9 1/ 9.9 4/11.2 
43 2/ 9.9 3/ 9.7 1/ 9.8 4/10.0 
44 2/ 9.8 3/10.1 1/10.3 4/11.6 
45 2/10.7 3/10.0 1/11.1 4/10.1 
46 2/10.5 3/10.3 1/11.2 4/10.4 
47 2/ 9.5 3/10.0 1/ 9.5 4/10.3 
48 2/10.3 3/ 9.8 1/10.3 4/10.8 
49 1/15.2 3/10.1 2/15.9 4/10.4 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 49 48 49 44 
time 489.5 486.9 490.1 488.1 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
12-29-2006 Friday


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 35/5:00.66

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 36 5:00.74 Andrew Knapp 1 19.18
2 3 36 5:03.04 Jason Dudda 6 19.03
3 2 35 5:00.22 Fred Knapp 4 18.68
4 4 33 5:05.55 Ben Vandoorn 2 17.31


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 2.6 2/ 3.1 4/ 4.0 3/ 3.9 
2 1/ 8.2 2/ 8.4 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.6 
3 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.4 4/ 9.3 
4 1/ 8.1 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.9 
5 1/ 8.2 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.5 4/ 9.9 
6 1/ 8.2 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.1 4/ 9.0 
7 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.2 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.6 
8 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.1 3/ 8.5 4/ 9.1 
9 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.5 
10 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.9 3/ 8.3 4/ 
11 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.3 4/ 9.1 
12 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.6 4/ 8.8 
13 1/ 8.4 2/ 9.2 3/ 8.3 4/ 9.6 
14 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.3 4/ 
15 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.3 4/16.4 
16 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.6 
17 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.6 3/ 8.8 4/ 8.8 
18 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.6 3/ 8.8 4/ 9.6 
19 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.9 
20 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.2 3/ 8.2 4/ 9.2 
21 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.4 4/ 8.9 
22 1/ 8.5 3/ 9.6 2/ 8.4 4/ 8.6 
23 1/ 8.5 3/ 9.4 2/ 8.4 4/ 8.9 
24 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.5 2/ 8.4 4/ 8.7 
25 1/ 8.5 3/ 8.7 2/ 8.6 4/ 8.7 
26 1/ 8.5 3/ 8.6 2/ 8.5 4/ 8.8 
27 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.0 2/ 8.6 4/ 8.8 
28 1/ 8.5 3/ 8.5 2/ 8.4 4/ 9.0 
29 1/ 8.6 3/ 8.6 2/ 8.4 4/ 9.0 
30 1/ 8.4 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.5 4/ 8.9 
31 1/ 8.5 3/ 8.6 2/ 8.2 4/ 8.9 
32 1/ 8.7 3/ 8.3 2/ 8.4 4/ 
33 1/ 8.6 3/12.2 2/ 8.5 4/10.2 
34 1/ 8.7 3/ 8.7 2/ 8.3 4/ 9.9 
35 1/ 8.7 3/ 8.7 2/ 9.1 4/10.3 
36 1/ 8.6 3/ 2/ 9.5 4/ 9.6 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 36 35 36 33 
time 300.7 300.2 303.0 305.5 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 32 5:00.86 Colin Meekhof 3 17.04
2 3 30 5:00.22 Ryan Clay 5 16.01
3 5 30 5:04.30 Kirt Dillon 10 15.80
4 2 27 5:02.29 Patrick Mcelwee 8 14.31


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 3.1 3/ 4.3 2/ 4.0 4/ 4.3 
2 1/ 9.2 3/ 9.4 2/ 9.6 4/10.0 
3 1/ 9.1 3/12.0 2/11.7 4/12.2 
4 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.7 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.9 
5 1/ 9.1 2/11.2 3/13.9 4/ 
6 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.7 3/10.5 4/15.4 
7 1/10.4 2/10.9 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.7 
8 1/ 9.1 2/ 3/ 4/ 9.6 
9 1/ 9.7 4/15.7 2/11.9 3/ 9.6 
10 1/ 9.2 4/10.4 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.8 
11 1/ 9.5 4/10.6 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.7 
12 1/ 9.6 4/ 2/ 9.3 3/10.5 
13 1/11.5 4/16.8 2/11.5 3/ 9.6 
14 1/ 9.3 4/ 2/ 9.5 3/10.2 
15 1/ 9.3 4/ 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.8 
16 1/ 9.2 4/32.5 2/ 9.3 3/10.5 
17 1/ 9.4 4/ 2/ 9.4 3/11.0 
18 1/ 9.4 4/14.9 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.6 
19 1/ 9.3 4/ 9.8 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.8 
20 1/ 9.4 4/ 9.3 2/ 9.9 3/ 9.8 
21 1/ 9.1 4/ 9.3 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.7 
22 1/ 9.2 4/ 9.2 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.9 
23 1/ 9.4 4/ 9.5 2/ 9.8 3/ 
24 1/ 9.7 4/ 9.8 2/10.7 3/10.4 
25 1/ 9.1 4/ 9.4 2/12.6 3/ 9.9 
26 1/12.3 4/ 9.1 2/ 9.5 3/10.1 
27 1/ 9.4 4/ 9.6 2/10.4 3/10.3 
28 1/ 9.6 4/ 9.5 2/10.0 3/10.5 
29 1/ 9.8 4/ 9.9 2/ 9.9 3/10.9 
30 1/ 9.6 4/ 9.3 2/10.8 3/ 9.9 
31 1/ 9.2 4/ 9.4 2/10.3 3/ 9.9 
32 1/ 9.3 4/ 9.6 2/ 3/10.1 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 32 27 30 30 
time 300.8 302.2 300.2 304.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks to everyone that came out for our holiday fun run. I had an absolute blast.
Also it was good to see some faces that I haven't seen in quite a while.
The high point for me was watching the third qualifier of the A main fast guys.(Wow)


----------



## carcraze1004

Fred,
I had a good time as well.I'm finally getting used to driving the car a little harder in the corners.I'm getting good lap times including that 8.9 in the main.Not to mention,I think I got 32 laps.It was nice to see some faces that I haven't seen in awhile.We should do this Fun Run again.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

I wanted to wish everyone a
*Happy New Year!!!  *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I wanted to wish everyone a
> *Happy New Year!!!  *


It's just a fuzz early but what the heck, Cheers.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> It's just a fuzz early but what the heck, Cheers.


As they say..... better early than never.


----------



## Dave Walton

John Warner said:


> As they say..... better early than never.


I thought it was better late than never.Is this a sign of old age.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Hey Mike S........

Found out something funny the other day. My wife is best of friends with Sabrina!

Yep, the Sabrina Slaughter from the Lansing area,
we didn't realize the two of you were related!


----------



## John Warner

Different but sweet!


----------



## John Warner

The time is now....!!!!

I wanted to wish everyone a
*Happy New Year!!!  *


----------



## carcraze1004

I'd like to wish everyone a "HAPPY NEW YEAR"!Where does the time go.Another year that flew by.
John,That body is SWEET looking.Who painted that?
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

It was done by a guy by the name of Kevin from Nevada I believe.


----------



## John Warner

Hummmm........ In my house it's more like Yappy New Year. LoL!!


----------



## mredzadventure

Happy New Year Johnny Thanks for the Pipe you got me out of a jam. Yappy new year... dogs..funny you need your own special on Comedy Central :tongue:


----------



## John Warner

Not a problem, glad I had it in stock! LoL!


----------



## DaWrench

Kickyfast/Warpwind:

Hi,

Please give me a call when you get a chance. have some Q's for ya's. found my new Johnson car........ you guys are going to laugh your butts off when you see it.

and Happy Now Years to everybody!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

Anyone out there interested in this? http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=167164

A few of the guys I race with at Hobby-Sports asked me to make a showing.


----------



## SMVracing

I had a great time on Sat. I had a personal best round. The car stuck where ever I put it. I would like to thank Ben for cutting my motors and Jodi for helping out the hole flat foot racin team. Now let have everyone back next.

HAPPY NEW YEAR

Colin


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> I had a great time on Sat. I had a personal best round. The car stuck where ever I put it. I would like to thank Ben for cutting my motors and Jodi for helping out the hole flat foot racin team. Now let have everyone back next.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 
> Colin


Colin, we had a great time as well. Your car looked awesome yesterday.
There's nothing better for this hobby then a seasoned racer stepping in and helping those who are struggling. That's the kind of stuff that will help onroad survive and the hobby in general.


----------



## Blueskid

Well guys, My 007 should be here wed. So I spent some time today, pulling my speedo out of my 04 and puting an old cyclone in it.. I found some really old rubber tires, that I beleive Fred gave to me when I first got my TC3 and raced out in the parking lot. I made all my truck 3800's into saddle packs.. And I even placed a bid on a Maubachi on ebay.. I'm ready for some Johnson baby! I actually had a lot of fun running at WMRC with 2 heats of those beasts.. I showed up to run 19t foam, but Dudda was the only other person that did.. So we just ran Johnson..


----------



## Guest

DaWrench said:


> Kickyfast/Warpwind:
> Please give me a call when you get a chance.


My phone ate your number apparently. Give my cell a buzz.

Mike


----------



## John Warner

Pretty darned quiet around here for the first day of the new year!


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
It must be that alot of people are still recovering from lastnight.What's that spray that you use to take off the body marks and clean your chassis?Do you have any that I could buy from you?That GOO GONE I use just doesn't cut it.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

I use something that's normally used in the automotive glass industry.
It's called release agent. I'll bring you a can of it this Saturday. No charge.


----------



## Blueskid

Anyone know anything about the Integy TC2 Setup station? I'm thinking about getting one..


----------



## John Warner

Blueskid said:


> Anyone know anything about the Integy TC2 Setup station? I'm thinking about getting one..


Personally can't help you. I know nothing about them.


----------



## carcraze1004

John,
Thank you.I owe you 1.
Kirt


----------



## Denney

A little motor spray on a rag gets all the marks off lexan too.


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

instead of buying that tweak station why dont you pay me the $50.00 you owe me?????????

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid

DaWrench said:


> Blueskid:
> 
> instead of buying that tweak station why dont you pay me the $50.00 you owe me?????????
> 
> Thanks



I owe you $50?!?!? Are you talking about the Servo you lent my nephew out at Raw Roots?? You can have the servo back. It has just been sitting in his truck since then... I'm sure he doesn't have $50.. and at this time, I have other servo's laying around, that he can use.. LMK thanks

Mike,

P.S. Just for the record, it's not a Tweak station.. It's an Alignment station..


----------



## DaWrench

Blueskid:

I don't want the servo I want the money. your the one who took it. I didn't lend it to you I told you how much I wanted for it and you agreed. so pay up.


----------



## carcraze1004

Anyone going to be at riders tomorrow besides the usual? Ben,Colin,Ryan?
Kirt


----------



## Blueskid

DaWrench said:


> Blueskid:
> 
> I don't want the servo I want the money. your the one who took it. I didn't lend it to you I told you how much I wanted for it and you agreed. so pay up.



That is NOT ture! Zach needed a servo that day.. I asked you if you had anything we could borrow.. You said you had one we could use.. and you said we could buy it for $50.. But I did not want to buy the servo. We used it for the day, and at the end of the day I TOOK THE SERVO OUT and brought it back to you.. And you said, "Dont worry about it, I have extras laying around".. Now forgive me if I'm wrong.. but when you told me that, I thought you was helping the kid out.. The servo has a broken case, it's older.. been used a lot.. I figured it was something you didn't need anymore.. I dont have the money.. I'm not going to give you $50.. You will get the servo back.. It was only used that one day, Zach hasn't raced since then.. It's in the exact same shape it was the day you LENT it to us.. Sorry Tim. 

Mike,


----------



## carcraze1004

Hey guys,
Can't have popcorn without the drinks.
Kirt


----------



## Blueskid

Quite frankly I'm getting pretty tired of being harrased.. First the crap about me useing my Xray in the Johnson class at WMRC.. now This? Perhaps it's time to stay outa the GR area.. Yeah.. I think I'm done racing in GR.. Take care guys..


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike, I'm sure that you and Tim can come to some sort of an understanding.
Call him, e-mail him, pm him, do what ever it takes to get this resolved.
We can't afford to lose even one good racer.


----------



## Guest

Mike Slaughter


----------



## carcraze1004

Mike H.
Whatever you do,don't stop racing with us.Like Fred said,we can't lose a good driver like you.Please reconsider.You've helped me out with my car when you could've said "NO".At least think about it first.
Kirt


----------



## BenVanBoom

MIKE PLEASE DONT LEAVE YOU ARE A GREAT RACER THAT GRAND RAPIDS NEED. jUST IGNORE TIM AND GET YOUR DNA BODYS OUT AND COME RACE AT RIDERS WHERE WE RACE TO HAVE FUN AND HELP EACHOTHER OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. YOU HAVE HELPED ME OUT ALOT SO PLEASE DONT LEAVE.


----------



## SMVracing

I don't think I am going wednesday but of course friday and sat.

Denny come again on Saturday it was fun to race you again.

Colin


----------



## Roy Dallier

I got the drinks Boys where's the popcorn!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

stampede said:


> Mike- The issue with you running an X-Ray in the johnson class is two-fold.......










You took the words right out of my mouth. Nicely put Jason.








I don't have any popcorn, but I have some


----------



## John Warner




----------



## John Warner

Maybe this one would be more appropriate?


----------



## Roy Dallier

Or maybe


----------



## John Warner

Or this one?????


----------



## John Warner

Where's the popcorn??


----------



## Roy Dallier

Those are great I can’t stop laughing


----------



## Roy Dallier

I found the the popcorn who want's some


----------



## John Warner

Couldn't help myself.....


----------



## John Warner




----------



## Roy Dallier

John Warner said:


> Couldn't help myself.....


I saw that one but i thougt it would get me baned from HOBBY TALK


----------



## John Warner

Roy Dallier said:


> I saw that one but i thougt it would get me baned from HOBBY TALK


I probably will be soon!


----------



## Fred Knapp

If everyone is done with this popcorn show maybe we could talk about the enduro.

When we first started the discussion for an endure race it seemed like the interest was there for it. However shortly there after the talk about it has stoped completely for one reason or another. I know that we have a date set for it but, I'm woundering if there will be enough teams to make the event worth while. I'm thinking not. There are only two teams that I know of. I think we should table the whole idea untill later. 
Perhaps, instead of an enduro you might enjoy doing a point series or a trophy race or both? Let me know guys.


----------



## Mike Champ

Roy Dallier said:


> I saw that one but i thougt it would get me baned from HOBBY TALK


 No comment on that...

You guys make me laught anyway... You want everybody to run the EXACT same car, with the EXACT same batteries, charged on the EXACT same charger, with the EXACT same servo, EXACT same tires, etc... It's not called the Johnson class, it is called the *RADIO SHACK *or *WALL-MART class*...

We'll let you have fun with it...

And yes, the RACING part of going to a RACE track is fun too... Trying to setup your car so you can drive it fast around a race track is a good time too... Banging into each other with the same car is not racing, in my opinion... But I guess we have a different view on this...

BTW, anybody has a screw to hold an X-ray wheel, it looks like very unfortunately mine came loose during the "race" sunday night... I wonder how???

HAPPY NEW YEAR !


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Champ said:


> No comment on that...
> 
> You guys make me laught anyway... You want everybody to run the EXACT same car, with the EXACT same batteries, charged on the EXACT same charger, with the EXACT same servo, EXACT same tires, etc... It's not called the Johnson class, it is called the *RADIO SHACK *or *WALL-MART class*...
> 
> We'll let you have fun with it...
> 
> And yes, the RACING part of going to a RACE track is fun too... Trying to setup your car so you can drive it fast around a race track is a good time too... Banging into each other with the same car is not racing, in my opinion... But I guess we have a different view on this...


Yes your allowed to have a different view because thats your right.

In my view, it was to get everyone in that class going about the same speed with a Johnson motor and rubber tires.
Not to have everybody to run the EXACT same car, with the EXACT same batteries, charged on the EXACT same charger, with the EXACT same servo, EXACT same tires, etc... It is called the Johnson class, really, it's not called the RADIO SHACK or WALL-MART class. It is supposed to be fun for everyone.


----------



## John Warner

What a great way to start off the new year.


----------



## WarpWind

Blueskid said:


> I think I'm done racing in GR.. Take care guys..


Santa does exist! :devil:


----------



## Mike Champ

knapster said:


> Yes your allowed to have a different view because thats your right.
> 
> In my view, it was to get everyone in that class going about the same speed with a Johnson motor and rubber tires.
> Not to have everybody to run the EXACT same car, with the EXACT same batteries, charged on the EXACT same charger, with the EXACT same servo, EXACT same tires, etc... It is called the Johnson class, really, it's not called the RADIO SHACK or WALL-MART class. It is supposed to be fun for everyone.


I think we are saying the same thing Fred, so I totally agree with you. And I actually had a lot of fun running it Sunday! Same motor that you can not tweak is really the most you can do to have "about the same" speed for everybody. Then setup and driving makes it a race on the track... Low maitenance, low budget... That's perfect for sedans racing for me...
If I have time, I might join the crowd at Rider's sometimes.


----------



## John Warner

Mike Champ said:


> If I have time, I might join the crowd at Rider's sometimes.


You can always make time, right?


----------



## John Warner

> Originally Posted by *Blueskid*
> I think I'm done racing in GR.. Take care guys..





WarpWind said:


> Santa does exist! :devil:


Bill, why not tell us how you really feel. :drunk:


----------



## SMVracing

For the enduro we should run rubber tires so we don't have to change them but i do like the trophy race idea i need some hardware. I vote trophy race.

Colin


----------



## Mike Champ

John Warner said:


> You can always make time, right?


Hopefully in a couple of weeks work will be a little less crazy, so I hope so...
I'll see you there then...


----------



## John Warner

I'd rather see either a series or trophy race personally.

Just my .02


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Mike Champ said:


> BTW, anybody has a screw to hold an X-ray wheel, it looks like very unfortunately mine came loose during the "race" sunday night... I wonder how???
> 
> !


Yes I do but no you can't have one, support your hobby shop! You might need the washer also.


Her we go again this is not the stock market (where diversification is a good thing), it should be about getting together and enjoying the competition and conversation.

My pennies worth.

Quite frankly if you don't have anything positive to post, just simply keep it to your self! Sick and tired of reading page after page of crap.

Pete


----------



## David Washburn

Well put, and honestly for me it wasnt the guys that were faster than me that made for a bad time it was the guys that werent fast enough and decided it was funny to cut the track to take out the leaders, all i did was pay the favor back after awhile.


----------



## Fred Knapp

David Washburn said:


> it was the guys that werent fast enough and decided it was funny to cut the track to take out the leaders


Thats to bad,
I would think that the track director would step in at that point and start deductiing laps.


----------



## Blueskid

stampede said:


> Mike- The issue with you running an X-Ray in the johnson class is two-fold.
> 1. The class was initially for Mini Coopers and other FWD cars.
> 2. The class was not meant to be "competitive". Just some dudes swapping paint and having fun.
> So, when you are running around the pit area trying to find a tall enough gear to go faster, you are being overly competitive for this class. I was running 2 year old(at least) 3300's on Sun. Plus I was running a car with a choice of three, yes THREE choices for pinions. So now do you see why you're sucking the fun out of it? Who cares who had TQ? Who cares who had the fastest lap? Oh yeah....You do.
> Pull the rear belt off your car then it will be more fair. Take them 4200's out of your car. Now we're talkin'!



I'm sorry dudda.. At this stage in the hobby for me, I'm all about getting as fast as I can.. I've recently decided to ditch all other classes of racing, and focus on sedans.. All I wana do is race Sedans for a while.. And when I race a sedan I want to be as competetive as I can.. Now when I got to WMRC at 1pm I had my car all set up to run 19t with foam tires.. That is what I wanted to do.. but when I found out you were the only other person there interested in that, I either had to pack up and go home, or borrow some rubber tires and a Johnson motor.. And what can I say, Chuck was there.. He was very fast, I wanted to get as near his speed as I could.. It's not like I went there with the intention of smoking all the mini cooper cars.. I was almost forced to run that class.. Now if I'm gona run anything, I'm gona go as fast as I can.. It's my nature.. 

What gets me though.. Noone said a word when Fred, Andrew, Denny, chuck, and Tim were useing sedans in this class... Why all of a sudden am I the bad guy?


----------



## Blueskid

kickyfast said:


> *4. PROCEDURE*
> 
> 
> 
> * 4.1 Your Johnson does the pushin*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.1.1 All racers will use there Johnson. No Johnson may be bigger, nor smaller than anybody else’s Johnson. The size of thy Johnson will be 540 and thy turns shall beith 27 so sayeth I.
> 
> 4.1.2 Thy shall not put there Johnson in a vice to change its size, nor shall ye open up thy Johnson to playeth with the inside bitz. Thy Johnson shall remain closed and unchanged from its natural form.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.2 Electronic whatsamigiggers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2.1 I recommend you have some for maximizing the pleasure of your Johnson motor.
> 
> 4.2.2 Electronics that are deemed to increase the performance of your Johnson or any other part of you chassis are not allowed. (e.g. gyros, slip-sensing systems etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> *4.3 Battery powered Johnson*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.3.1 any 6 cell nimh, or nicad as well as 2 cell lithium derived battery to not exceedith a nominal voltage of 7.4 may be used to power your Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.4 Putting your Johnson in a hot body.*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4.1 Racing bodies are encouraged but not mandatory. We will however make fun of you if you show up with a body that does not resemble a car found in nature.
> 
> 4.4.2 If this is ever deemed successful enough to pull off a once a month points race or other such undertaking a body that does not resemble a real or fictitious race team shall not be eligible for points, prizes, and the eternal adoration of the millions of fans in the toy car racing world.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.5 Beauty is only skin deep.*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5.1 Chassis, any 1/10th scaleish shod  with a racing body is eligible. Pan cars with sedan or GTP bodies, tamiya f1 cars, tamiya LMP cars etc. Sedans etc.
> 
> 4.5.2 If an equivalent exists in the roar rulebook those weights are to be used. If not, e.g. fw drive, they shall be fudged at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.6 Comparing you Johnson **car** with others.*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6.1 In traditional Lemans style if the number of cars can be safely ran at the same time all cars shall run together.
> 
> 
> 4.6.2 Results. Results will be determined based on your class. E.g. a race of 10 cars, 4 sedans, 2 minis, 2 pan cars, 2 fw drive sedans, and all run together, the two pan cars would be classified separately.
> 
> 4.6.3 This rule is open to further fudging as deemed necessary.
> 
> 4.6.4 Ye shall let thy faster one by! Unless the faster car declares a dual, in which case he/she asked for it! (just don’t break anything ok?)
> 
> 
> 
> *4.7 Johnson jealousy*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7.1 All protests shall be handled in time honored ways. E.g. ro sham bo, tug o’ war between Johnson cars, sheep testicle eating contest etc.
> 
> 4.7.2 On second thought, don’t protest……just have fun…
> 
> 
> 
> *4.8 Race format*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8.1 Race length shall be 8 minutes long for both qualifying, and mains. And lordy we will try to get in as many as possible without pissing off the race director, or marshals.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.9 Rubber*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9.1 All cars shall use rubber tires  of the appropriate size and scale for their respective cars, if rubber tires are not available, e.g. f1, or LMP then they may use foams.
> 
> 4.9.2 At this time the rubbers shall not be controlled, however racers are encouraged to use what they have available and remember to keep it cheap and simple. Again this rule may be fudged at anytime and if anyone is caught buying 47 different inserts, and 84 different tires will be pointed at, and laughed at for being way to serious. Obviously there Johnson motor is in adequate and they feel the need to compensate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note, Johnson may be interchanged for Mabuchi were used.




Did anyone ever read these rules? 

As far as I can tell.. I did nothing wrong on Sunday night.. I had rubber tires.. Johson motor.. A 10th scale chassis.. I used NIMH batterys.. And I was haveing a lot of fun... Where in these rules does it say the class was made for Mini cooper or FWD cars? Where does it say I can't run 4200's? Where does it say I can't use a sedan? 

It also says the cars of different make, race against eachother.. All I was trying to do is gear my car the same rollout as Chuck and marty were running.. So I could keep up with them.. That way we could rub some paint ya know... It sounds to me like the people that complained about the sedans in the class are the ones who were getting too competitive...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dang, you beat me to it. I was just about to post those.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think everyone needs to chill a little.
This all started with a servo and has gotten out of hand.
Come on guys, we'll once again end up being the laughing stock of the boards if we all don't let this go.


----------



## Phat Dakota

David Washburn said:


> Well put, and honestly for me it wasnt the guys that were faster than me that made for a bad time it was the guys that werent fast enough and decided it was funny to cut the track to take out the leaders, all i did was pay the favor back after awhile.


It's really east to twist that round thing in your right hand and simply pass someone, but when you just choose to squeeze with your left index finger and forget about the wheel in your right hand it really pisses some of us off. Maybe you should just stick with stadium David that way you can put your real driving ability to good use.


----------



## Blueskid

WarpWind said:


> Santa does exist! :devil:


Cute Mr. Bill.. Very cute.. Nice of you to kick a man while he's down..


----------



## John Warner

Doesn't do any good to beat a dead horse.


----------



## hankster

I would suggest that these issues be taken to email so more constructive discussion can be continued here. Thank you.


----------



## hankster

Anyways... new year and time to start a new thread.


----------



## John Warner

This thread is now officially closed. The new thread can be found HERE


----------

